# [Official] Asus PB278Q & PB278QR Thread: Read the 1st Post



## Blindrage606

Is there an official price for this?


----------



## gumby510

699$ on newegg and a free headset with preorder. Said a ship date of 10-8-12. I went ahead and pulled the trigger on this one will report back when I get it.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Canadians, if you get Memory Express (750$) to price match NCIX (699$) you can get the PB278Q for 686$.


----------



## mcc21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Canadians, if you get Memory Express (750$) to price match NCIX (699$) you can get the PB278Q for 686$.


+1


----------



## Paradigm84

Now there's even more choice in the 1440p resolution, how do you choose which one to get?!


----------



## shilka

Oh hell yeah i am already saving up for the Asus PB278Q sould have the money around new year maybe sooner


----------



## Paradigm84

And it's retailing for less than the Dell equivalents in the UK.


----------



## shilka

Here in Denmark the price is around 4600 danish that is 617 euros or 796 US$ or 492 british


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Here in Denmark the price is around 4600 danish that is 617 euros or 796 US$ or 492 british


Not bad, http://www.scan.co.uk/products/27-asus-pb278q-led-monitor-full-hd-hdmi-dp-dvi-2560x1440-5ms-300cd-m-800000001-speakers-black


----------



## C70T5

ordered one these beauties from Scan.co.uk

its arriving next week.

i had to return my Dell U2713HM due to the criss-cross pattern from the anti-glare coating


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C70T5*
> 
> ordered one these beauties from Scan.co.uk
> its arriving next week.
> i had to return my Dell U2713HM due to the criss-cross pattern from the anti-glare coating


You mean pre-ordered? They aren't due for another 8 days on Scan.

And it's looking like I'll be getting one of these over the Dell.


----------



## EnticingSausage

They were in stock a couple of days ago on scan, computer universe is cheaper though, 550 euro shipped so like 400 pounds or so?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnticingSausage*
> 
> They were in stock a couple of days ago on scan, computer universe is cheaper though, 550 euro shipped so like 400 pounds or so?


Would you have to pay import tax though?


----------



## EnticingSausage

No, from Germany and there's no import duties within the EU. Ordered from them a while ago had it arrive in 3 days.


----------



## Paradigm84

Ah ok, wonder what the shipping would be like on it?


----------



## EnticingSausage

Just checked, UK is same as Ireland, 20 euro for DHL, 28 for UPS. So 15/22 GBP


----------



## Paradigm84

Ah not bad, cheers for the suggestion.


----------



## C70T5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You mean pre-ordered? They aren't due for another 8 days on Scan.
> And it's looking like I'll be getting one of these over the Dell.


I ordered one when they were in stock, but they said unfortunately it wasn't available yet so yes it was kind of a pre-order even though I thought they had stock. At least I got a cheaper price.


----------



## gumby510

Newegg shipped mine today will take pics when I recieve it.


----------



## CallsignVega

Let us know how the display is. But I can't help to wonder why you should buy one of these when you can get a 120+ Hz 1440P IPS for cheaper. 120 Hz makes all the difference.


----------



## staryoshi

I'm tempted to order one. I love my 2 x 23.6" 1080p setup for everything but gaming... I'd love to have 27" of 2560x1440 glory for games







I tried a U2711 a few months back and loved everything about it except for the anti-glare film - it caused text on white backgrounds to look quite grainy.

I'll be thinkin' this one over today... I have no use for the headphones, but I could sell 'em


----------



## C70T5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Let us know how the display is. But I can't help to wonder why you should buy one of these when you can get a 120+ Hz 1440P IPS for cheaper. 120 Hz makes all the difference.


Which monitor is that then?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C70T5*
> 
> Which monitor is that then?


Some of the Korean monitors I'm guessing like the Catleaps and Shimians.


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Some of the Korean monitors I'm guessing like the Catleaps and Shimians.


No more 2B equipped Catleaps available currently the next 120Hz 2560 X 1440 will be the Overlord Tempest OC!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFaRsHeR*
> 
> No more 2B equipped Catleaps available currently the next 120Hz 2560 X 1440 will be the Overlord Tempest OC!


That monitor looks good in every respect other than the actual casing, it looks massive and chunky.


----------



## gumby510

Got mine from newegg today looks amazing the colors just pop. No backlight bleed on mine like in those photos. Played guild wars two, civ 5, and BF3 and they ran and looked great no lag or ghosting. So far well worth the money and looks just as good as my buddy's u2711.


----------



## steveotron

I held off from ordering because of the uncertainty about the panel being 6bit or 8bit and lack of reviews (manual still says 6bit, and an "Asus Rep" stated on a forum that it was 8bit). I wish TFT Central had a monitor and could give us a review.


----------



## burticus

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236294&Tpk=Asus%20PB278Q

In stock @ newegg for $699. Newegg's dead pixel / monitor return policy kind of sucks though... I'd like to see it from a local store.

Interesting... when I searched for this on Amazon (same price + $22 shipping from Tiger) I found this for $499:

http://www.amazon.com/Nixeus-Resolution-2560x1440-Monitor-NX-VUE27/dp/B008M08SN6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1349744689&sr=8-2&keywords=asus+pb278q


----------



## MenacingTuba

The Nixeus is a peice of junk since it has a <500:1 contrast ratio. It doesn't have black levels, it has grey levels since the contrast is so low.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumby510*
> 
> Got mine from newegg today looks amazing the colors just pop. No backlight bleed on mine like in those photos. Played guild wars two, civ 5, and BF3 and they ran and looked great no lag or ghosting. So far well worth the money and looks just as good as my buddy's u2711.


Of course there is ghosting, every LCD has ghosting, even 2ms 150 Hz panels.


----------



## gumby510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Of course there is ghosting, every LCD has ghosting, even 2ms 150 Hz panels.


Nothing noticeable that would bother the average person there captain literal


----------



## CallsignVega

Ghosting is the number one negative aspect of LCD technology, so I would have to disagree. If you saw a motion scene on a 60 Hz 5ms panel like this next to a CRT, your brain would immediately notice a dramatic difference.


----------



## Cryingvoid

Hey guys! Are there any reports on input lag for this model so far?
I'm in search for a gaming 27" ips with low input lag. Since I use consoles, models without a scalar are no options to me. Is pb278q good for gaming?


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Not sure how a console will cope @ 1440 (anyone know?). my understanding is that a single GTX 680 or ATI 7970 can only provide 50 - 70 FPS (BF3 2560 X 1440). Re: The Overlord Tempest I see no point having a 120hz monitor providing 30 FPS!


----------



## MenacingTuba

Consoles can only display up to [email protected], and the PS3 forces 1280x720 during games. It should work perfectly, the only thing it might not do is support 24p Blu-Ray playback on the PS3, but it is normal for monitors not to.


----------



## Tinman12

Sitting on my Asus PB278Q right now (Thanks for the redirect MenacingTuba); I don't have the tools to do a technical analysis of the display, but subjective review so far in the last 2 days of ownership is that the display is worth every penny. I replaced my Dell 20" LCD that has been rock solid for ~8yrs, and the difference in color vibrancy is night and day. Whites are crisp, I notice no grey/sandy AG discoloration.

I do not have a top-end gaming machine but in the gaming I am doing so far I notice no lag/blur on input or refresh. Some of you who are pushing 100+ FPS might have different opnion, but as of this moment I haven't found a flaw in the display.

back-light bleed when I checked it is very very minimal and what little there is is consistent around the whole bezel with no hot white spots.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tinman12*
> 
> Sitting on my Asus PB278Q right now (Thanks for the redirect MenacingTuba); I don't have the tools to do a technical analysis of the display, but subjective review so far in the last 2 days of ownership is that the display is worth every penny. I replaced my Dell 20" LCD that has been rock solid for ~8yrs, and the difference in color vibrancy is night and day. Whites are crisp, I notice no grey/sandy AG discoloration.
> I do not have a top-end gaming machine but in the gaming I am doing so far I notice no lag/blur on input or refresh. Some of you who are pushing 100+ FPS might have different opnion, but as of this moment I haven't found a flaw in the display.
> back-light bleed when I checked it is very very minimal and what little there is is consistent around the whole bezel with no hot white spots.


Pics?


----------



## Tinman12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Pics?


Here's a quick pic of it swallowing up my desk


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tinman12*
> 
> Here's a quick pic of it swallowing up my desk


Do you have any higher end FPS games you could try? I'd love to get some more feedback on BF3


----------



## Tinman12

No unfortunately I don't. Have a pretty lame duck PC driving the display right now since 90% of my use is digital editing.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tinman12*
> 
> No unfortunately I don't. Have a pretty lame duck PC driving the display right now since 90% of my use is digital editing.


Will you do me a favor and buy an awesome PC to test this on, or send me the monitor to play with?







j/k, kind of


----------



## Tinman12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Will you do me a favor and buy an awesome PC to test this on, or send me the monitor to play with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k, kind of


Funny you mention that... My new system build is sitting in NewEgg wish list right now, should be placing the order in a week or so. If I could make up my mind on going SLI/Xfr or 690...

Oh, and I forget until UPS just notified me, If you pre-ordered the ASUS they threw in a Vulcan ANC noice canceling headset, ~120$ value, got a really good review on Guru3d. Not sure what I'll do with it yet since I bought a set of AudioTechnica AD700s for gaming.


----------



## treestompz

Has anyone had the SAMSUNG S27A850D and now have the PB278q? I don't know if I should get the PB278q or the SAMSUNG S27A850D :/

Any thoughts?

(yay first post!)


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tinman12*
> 
> Funny you mention that... My new system build is sitting in NewEgg wish list right now, should be placing the order in a week or so. If I could make up my mind on going SLI/Xfr or 690...
> Oh, and I forget until UPS just notified me, If you pre-ordered the ASUS they threw in a Vulcan ANC noice canceling headset, ~120$ value, got a really good review on Guru3d. Not sure what I'll do with it yet since I bought a set of AudioTechnica AD700s for gaming.


Off topic, but I would probably SLI 2 670s, 680s or CFX 7950/7970. If you ever have a GPU problem with the 690, your out of a GPU til RMA is over, but if you have 2, you can always game on one. This is assuming your board can do at least x8/8.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Off topic, but I would probably SLI 2 670s, 680s or CFX 7950/7970. If you ever have a GPU problem with the 690, your out of a GPU til RMA is over, but if you have 2, you can always game on one. This is assuming your board can do at least x8/8.


If my GTX 690 took a dump on me I would use my Intel HD 4000 integrated video graphics processing unit through the HDMI cable until I received my GTX 690 back. Depending on setup not everyone needs a second card.


----------



## Tinman12

Something else I found out that is kinda cool on the Asus; in the OSD menu, you can turn the blue glowing power switch on/off so it doesn't light up your room.

Going back through a lot of my photos, really liking the color reproduction seeing them blown up on the new display.


----------



## BarryBGB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tinman12*
> 
> Funny you mention that... My new system build is sitting in NewEgg wish list right now, should be placing the order in a week or so. If I could make up my mind on going SLI/Xfr or 690...
> Oh, and I forget until UPS just notified me, If you pre-ordered the ASUS they threw in a Vulcan ANC noice canceling headset, ~120$ value, got a really good review on Guru3d. Not sure what I'll do with it yet since I bought a set of AudioTechnica AD700s for gaming.


I don't know where you saw that deal for the headset but I just checked Newegg and saw no deal. Just $699. That deal must be over since they are in stock now.
I just picked up an Asus VG278HE 2ms 144hz and it is good but would prefer a 2560x1440 monitor. I just wish Asus made this one @120hz. If they did, I would purchase 3 of them right now.

I am awaiting a Tempest 2560x1440 @120hz by the end of the month and will see how much I like the 120hz part.
What I really want is 3 X 2560x1440 @ 120hz and would prefer it to be Asus because of their quality.
Maybe ASUS could modify their VG278HE control board to work in these displays. Woudn't that be something!


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarryBGB*
> 
> I don't know where you saw that deal for the headset but I just checked Newegg and saw no deal. Just $699. That deal must be over since they are in stock now.
> I just picked up an Asus VG278HE 2ms 144hz and it is good but would prefer a 2560x1440 monitor. I just wish Asus made this one @120hz. If they did, I would purchase 3 of them right now.
> I am awaiting a Tempest 2560x1440 @120hz by the end of the month and will see how much I like the 120hz part.
> What I really want is 3 X 2560x1440 @ 120hz and would prefer it to be Asus because of their quality.
> Maybe ASUS could modify their VG278HE control board to work in these displays. Woudn't that be something!


The headset was a pre-order thing, I believe it went through the 7th.


----------



## BarryBGB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> The headset was a pre-order thing, I believe it went through the 7th.


I don't have much of a head set but might get an A50.


----------



## Djnardu

So i just picked this up today and all I can say is GORGEOUS.


----------



## gumby510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarryBGB*
> 
> I don't have much of a head set but might get an A50.


Ya it was a preorder thing, got my headset today and tossed it on ebay as I don't need it. I really need a new video card playing BF3 is no fun at 30fps, but boy does it look pretty. I love this monitor so far after a few days of ownership. I have also been going back through my pics and they look amazing.


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Djnardu, do you have BF3 and if so how does it play? Although the community does not have an input lag figure on the PB278Q no-one seems to be saying anything negative when it comes to FPS gaming (so far) what is your experience?


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFaRsHeR*
> 
> Djnardu, do you have BF3 and if so how does it play? Although the community does not have an input lag figure on the PB278Q no-one seems to be saying anything negative when it comes to FPS gaming (so far) what is your experience?


This. I want one of these, but don't want games like BF3 to be terrible. Also, which monitor are you coming from? I have a P2411H Dell 24" TN panel today, and want to see if non-enthusiast monitor reviewers can see a significant difference between an average 200 dollar TN panel and something like this. I'm sure its better, but I want it to be 700 dollars better


----------



## Paradigm84

A GTX 580 will run 1440p alright won't it? I don't imagine I'll be playing anything as demanding as BF3 but I'd hope other games like Blops 2, the new Bioshock etc will still be playable.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> A GTX 580 will run 1440p alright won't it? I don't imagine I'll be playing anything as demanding as BF3 but I'd hope other games like Blops 2, the new Bioshock etc will still be playable.


It would definitely work. The thing you may be concerned with is VRAM if your 580 is a 1.5GB. That also depends on the games. You won't be maxing out intense games, but it doesnt sound like you care about maxing out, and they will be more than playable.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> It would definitely work. The thing you may be concerned with is VRAM if your 580 is a 1.5GB. That also depends on the games. You won't be maxing out intense games, but it doesnt sound like you care about maxing out, and they will be more than playable.


Yeah I have the 1.5GB version, not sure whether to get a 680 or wait for the 780.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah I have the 1.5GB version, not sure whether to get a 680 or wait for the 780.


I wouldn't upgrade unless you need to or have a desire to always own the latest and greatest. The 580 is still a great card. I would get the monitor you want, play the games you enjoy, and then decide. I think you'll find you can wait at least til the 780.


----------



## Paradigm84

Cheers for the help, +rep.


----------



## MenacingTuba

A single 580 is too slow for most newer games with high settings. I used a single 480 for a while and my FPS was pitiful in some games. 2x 480/5870's+ is a good starting place to run a 2560x1440 display on high settings in all games. A single 680 or 7970 is ideal. I'm using a 4gb 680 and a gtx 480 for phsyX and I get better performance (less/no micro stutter, higher fps in many games and more stable+higher minimum fps) vs my previous sli 480 set up which I had heavily oc'd.

Only gamers coming displays they know+ purposefully bought for low input lag goodness, CRT users and 120hz owners will have an issue with a 1440p PLS/IPS display for gaming since the multi-input units all have around +/- 1 frame (17ms) of input lag.

I switched from a 120hz TN to a Samsung S27A850D (same as PB278Q) and found the input lag to be killer coming from a delay free 120hz TN. I had to reduce the control sensitivity greatly in most games so that I could aim properly.

I also own a near delay free 60hz IPS and have no problem switching between my 2x 1440p IPS/PLS displays now, both of which have 12-14ms of input lag. The difference is always noticeable when switching, but it's no longer an issue in my current games since I have turned down the sensitivity to a comfortable level.


----------



## PCM2

I find myself in a similar situation when reviewing monitors with that kind of input lag difference. I find that I can adapt to them and perhaps change my mouse sensitivity to suit. I am sure some people would struggle with the difference but it is worth being a bit patient with it if you can.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> A single 580 is too slow for most newer games with high settings. I used a single 480 for a while and my FPS was pitiful in some games. 2x 480/5870's+ is a good starting place to run a 2560x1440 display on high settings in all games. A single 680 or 7970 is ideal. I'm using a 4gb 680 and a gtx 480 for phsyX and I get better performance (less/no micro stutter, higher fps in many games and more stable+higher minimum fps) vs my previous sli 480 set up which I had heavily oc'd.
> Only gamers coming displays they know+ purposefully bought for low input lag goodness, CRT users and 120hz owners will have an issue with a 1440p PLS/IPS display for gaming since the multi-input units all have around +/- 1 frame (17ms) of input lag.
> I switched from a 120hz TN to a Samsung S27A850D (same as PB278Q) and found the input lag to be killer coming from a delay free 120hz TN. I had to reduce the control sensitivity greatly in most games so that I could aim properly.
> I also own a near delay free 60hz IPS and have no problem switching between my 2x 1440p IPS/PLS displays now, both of which have 12-14ms of input lag. The difference is always noticeable when switching, but it's no longer an issue in my current games since I have turned down the sensitivity to a comfortable level.


I agree with this mostly. He said he would be playing things like Black Ops 2, and just wanted it to be playable on a 580. I bet he can get pretty good settings on games like that and be fine. BF3 at high, thats a different topic.

Ad for monitors, the main thing I want to do is get one that will be night and day difference from what I have. Coming from Eyefinity, a higher resolution single display has been very intriguing, but if most agree I would enjoy a 120 hz panel or an IPS panel a lot more than a higher res panel for gaming, I am defintely open to going that route. I've really done as much as I can with my rig where theres really not much to upgrade at this time that would yield a lot of significant differences, so monitor was the last leg.


----------



## Paradigm84

So do you think I should go for a monitor at Christmas, then a 780/ 680 in March? That's when I'd have the money available.


----------



## EnticingSausage

I'd wait, 580 is still a great card and well capable until the next series is out.


----------



## EnticingSausage

I'd wait, 580 is still a great card and well capable until the next series is out.


----------



## Paradigm84

Just noticed this came up as a result after googling ASUS:
Quote:


> Welcomes to ASUS Techincal Support Portal for United Kingdom ...


Poor show.

And yeah I'm not sure now, I have 3 things to choose from, 3930K, this monitor and a GPU, not sure which order to get them.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Just noticed this came up as a result after googling ASUS:
> Poor show.
> And yeah I'm not sure now, I have 3 things to choose from, 3930K, this monitor and a GPU, not sure which order to get them.


Monitor, GPU, CPU. Unless you absolutely need 6 cores for something, I wouldn't even get the 3930K. You may want to wait to see what Ivy Bridge - E has to offer.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Monitor, GPU, CPU. Unless you absolutely need 6 cores for something, I wouldn't even get the 3930K. You may want to wait to see what Ivy Bridge - E has to offer.


Yeah I guess you are right.

Only problem is that even if the 780's are out by March/ April, I would have to get a reference one.


----------



## Tinman12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> ...and 120hz owners will have an issue with a 1440p PLS/IPS display for gaming since the multi-input units all have around +/- 1 frame (17ms) of input lag.
> I switched from a 120hz TN to a Samsung S27A850D (same as PB278Q) and found the input lag to be killer coming from a delay free 120hz TN..


As a non-enthusiast; everything I've read about people going to 120hz for FPS/twitch gaming sounds like that would be a problem no matter what if you were used to gaming on 120hz with a maching that can push the 120fps to match it. The theme that keeps coming up is that the game experience just "feels" smoother in play.

...Now see what will happen is I finally jump to 1440p and in Jan the 120hz 1440p displays from major brands will come out and I'll be ohhh damnit..


----------



## gumby510

Here is my set up


----------



## Tinman12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumby510*
> 
> Here is my set up


Are those Audio Technica AD700's hanging to the left there? I got the same ones, hanging to the left of my new PB27. Great minds shop alike!









My Dell 20 is sitting on the floor though, cant bring myself to hook it up now that I am basking in all this 1440p glory.


----------



## redxmaverick

Hi everyone! Just received my monitor yesterday.

I'm unfamiliar with backlight bleeding. Ran a simple test that I read here. Set background to black and turned off the lights. I have one pic at 80% brightness and the other at 30%. I can see a glow on each corner. How do you all feel about this? I'm not very nit picky but I did pay a hefty amount. What would you guys recommend? Thanks in advance.

80% Brightness
http://imgur.com/vnbCD,649Uc

30% Brightness
http://imgur.com/vnbCD,649Uc#1


----------



## 311129

All the pictures and information look promising.
Has anyone been able to find a reliable source of information on the input lag.
I'm not a professional gamer, but I would prefer a monitor that has less then 16ms input lag.
I can use all the help and advantages I can get in BF3.

My current rig will not be able to run BF3 at 1440p.
Will upgrade my rig in the near future as well.
Upgrade will replace the following, motherboard, cpu, memory and graphics.

But I first wan't to have a nice screen as my current 19" Samsung 971P 5:4 ratio screen has done a good job, but needs replacing.

So how are we going to get those magic numbers?


----------



## Cryingvoid

Looking at your pics for a while, and still get amazed... What's the point is having hi end multi monitor setups with crappy roach box sized speakers? Jesus, guys you are freaks...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryingvoid*
> 
> Looking at your pics for a while, and still get amazed... What's the point is having hi end multi monitor setups with crappy roach box sized speakers? Jesus, guys you are freaks...


Considering that you have 10 posts, not really in a position of authority there sir.


----------



## Cryingvoid

I've got a ribbon!
Quantity doesn't mean quality. Besides, I'm just being obvious about freaky balance of 600$ screens and 6$ speakers... Thou the guy has nice headphones, he might be using them (to not disturb his folks). So I may have acted ahead of it. In his case.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryingvoid*
> 
> Quantity doesn't mean quality. Besides, I'm just being obvious about freaky balance of 600$ screens and 6$ speakers... Thou the guy has nice headphones, he might be using them (to not disturb his folks). So I may have acted ahead of it. In his case.


It's arguably easier to notice a difference going to a high end monitor than a high end set of speakers.

And besides, high end speakers can become A LOT more expensive than high end monitors.


----------



## That Guy

I need glossy.

I *need*.

Looks great otherwise.


----------



## mcc21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> So do you think I should go for a monitor at Christmas, then a 780/ 680 in March? That's when I'd have the money available.


I would grab a cheap GTX 580 and skip the 680. You can grab one for like $250 nowadays. VRAM might be lacking in some games on a 1440p, but you don't need max AAs do you?

So far with my GTX 590 the only issue with AA i ran into is sleeping dogs, but then again they dont have optimized drivers yet for this game. other than that i maxed out every game i thrown at it. haven't reloaded BF3, but Crysis 2 ran flawlessly with dx11 and text pack.

SLI 580 > GTX 590, so if i don't have issues so far, i am sure that a cheaper alternative before 780 comes out.


----------



## Cryingvoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's arguably easier to notice a difference going to a high end monitor than a high end set of speakers.
> And besides, high end speakers can become A LOT more expensive than high end monitors.


Not exactly. When you compare speakers for 10-20$ like on the photo and say 200$ decently sized ones, you'll approximately hear something like a difference between a 720p oldschool tn square and a 1440 ips. Just try it )


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcc21*
> 
> I would grab a cheap GTX 580 and skip the 680. You can grab one for like $250 nowadays. VRAM might be lacking in some games on a 1440p, but you don't need max AAs do you?
> So far with my GTX 590 the only issue with AA i ran into is sleeping dogs, but then again they dont have optimized drivers yet for this game. other than that i maxed out every game i thrown at it. haven't reloaded BF3, but Crysis 2 ran flawlessly with dx11 and text pack.
> SLI 580 > GTX 590, so if i don't have issues so far, i am sure that a cheaper alternative before 780 comes out.


Yeah I guess that is a good option, then I can get a non-ref 780 Christmas 2013 or sometime like that.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryingvoid*
> 
> Not exactly. When you compare speakers for 10-20$ like on the photo and say 200$ decently sized ones, you'll approximately hear something like a difference between a 720p oldschool tn square and a 1440 ips. Just try it )


So its not possible the guys with these little speakers do a lot with photography on these monitors? Why the hell do you care? Post your rig so we can critique you.


----------



## MenacingTuba

I don't own a pair of speakers, I win


----------



## Cryingvoid

No gaming with top gpu sli's? And CM Cosmos cases?








I'm not that hi end to post my setup really. And I'm not criticizing, I just don't see a point in a hi end gaming setup with entry level speakers, which I tend to see around more and more often. Stop being so stiff, I just felt like saying something light and funny without intention to disrespect.
On the topic, gees, can't anyone try testing the input lag value for the subject? I suspect it being sub one frame is not a dream. Also latest tft central review on ips 27" with a scalar (aoc i2757fm) showed 5.1ms of lag only!

Man, I've just seen the tft central review on pb278q is coming soon! Just awesome!


----------



## unkota

What you think this display will be faster than vg23ah?


----------



## Cryingvoid

What matters is sub 16 ms value. That's one frame. It is not affecting the gameplay at all. Best is to have maximum input lag sub 16ms too, not only average.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryingvoid*
> 
> What matters is sub 16 ms value. That's one frame. It is not affecting the gameplay at all. Best is to have maximum input lag sub 16ms too, not only average.


You're going to waste your money on a high end monitor with sub par GPUs?









I honestly dont care, but thats what you sound like.


----------



## Cryingvoid

I see even less sense in buying standart definition or non ips monitor in the stead of my present one. my aim is to go higher in inches. But for all purposes, shall it be lag sensetive console fighting games, or hi def computer games. I'll upgrade my gpu eventually anyway, I just don't need a monitor not meeting all my requirements at the monent, as I already have two 24s: a pva dell desktop and a low lag tn asus.


----------



## C70T5

I've been waiting more than 2 weeks now for my item. Scan had it in stock when I ordered but have since kept giving me delayed emails. Getting annoyed now!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C70T5*
> 
> I've been waiting more than 2 weeks now for my item. Scan had it in stock when I ordered but have since kept giving me delayed emails. Getting annoyed now!


They probably preemptively put it on sale, but their shipment got delayed so they put it back on pre-order.


----------



## jtheby

I keep eyeing the "add to cart" button on amazon for one of these. I'm waiting to see one in person...hopefully Microcenter or something has them sometime soon.

Thanks for all the photos/info that's been posted so far. Will keep an eye out here


----------



## andytom69

sorry I got this monitor,
but they all have the same problem? is a problem?
I have to replace? (rma)
tks


----------



## Tinman12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andytom69*
> 
> sorry I got this monitor,
> but they all have the same problem? is aproblem?
> I have to replace? (rma)
> tks


Wow mine doesn't look anywhere near like that. I tested it again at 80% and 30% brightness (where I run it) and I have no here near that much bleed or hot spot in the corners


----------



## CallsignVega

Look's like there is too much pressure on the corners by the frame. That will "tweak" the LCD panel and make the corners glow like that. Look's pretty bad, but then again sometimes camera shots exaggerate the problem.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Look's like there is too much pressure on the corners by the frame. That will "tweak" the LCD panel and make the corners glow like that. Look's pretty bad, but then again sometimes camera shots exaggerate the problem.


If there is too much pressure is there a way to can loosen it up a bit to solve the problem?


----------



## krazyatom

I've heard good things about this monitor. Anyone used both dell u3011 and asus pb278q? I want to know if it's worth upgrading it from dell u3011


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andytom69*
> 
> sorry I got this monitor,
> but they all have the same problem? is aproblem?
> I have to replace? (rma)
> tks


Turn the brightness down to 25, and don't take pictures from off angle because you will be capturing the PSL glow, not the bleeding.

One needs to be 5-6ft back and take the picture from head when taking pictures of back-light bleed to avoid capturing glow. Example:


----------



## Djnardu

So what's everyone's settings for their new monitor. Trying to get a good sample of calibrations.


----------



## andytom69

quote name="MenacingTuba" url="/t/1311936/asus-pb278q-the-official-2560x1440-semi-glossy-pls-thread/90#post_18366323"]
Turn the brightness down to 25, and don't take pictures from off angle because you will be capturing the PSL glow, not the bleeding.
One needs to be 5-6ft back and take the picture from head when taking pictures of back-light bleed to avoid capturing glow. Example:

[/quote]
Hello .. sorry but my situation is not the same .. also looking at the monitor from 5 to 6 feet is not illuminated in such a manner that .. today I'll show you more photos


----------



## andytom69

the panel is a samsung..
my lighting problem is due to stretch or twist the plastic shell that presses the panel is not in a uniform manner ... maybe I can solve it ..
guys, you have the solution


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DiabloRojo

Howdy OCers... Since I lurked around this thread for info on this monitor, I thought I'd give a little back. I don't see that anyone else has mentioned it yet (apologies if someone has) but...

The PB278Q uses *PWM*.

Here's my ghetto phone camera test as posted over at [H] demonstrating such.
@20 brightness
@100 brightness

The side effects are definitely visible during gaming and whether it's just in my head or not, I'm perceiving a 'vibration' effect when staring at the desktop @25 brightness. Won't affect everyone, sure, but will be a dealbreaker for some. Knowledge is power and whatnot.


----------



## ersatzTruth

I understand how PWM and works and how it can cause problems with LED backlighting for some people, but I don't have any actual eyes-on experience with the phenomenon. As I understand it, though, there are few if any LED monitors out right now that don't use PWM. I've used several LED monitors over the past few years and never experienced a problem, but they were all TN models (my home gaming monitor currently being the ASUS VE258Q).

Is it likely that the PB278Q would cause side effects for me if I haven't experienced them with TN LED monitors?


----------



## DiabloRojo

There are actually a number of LED monitors that don't use PWM, such as the Apple Cinemas, the popular/cheap Crossovers, a number of Samsung flavors including the S24A850DW, S27A850D, S27B970D, Viewsonic VP2770, the Dell 2713hm, S2440L (and probably others in the new S line) just to name a few. I wouldn't go so far as saying PWM is no longer mainstream, but it does seem to be on its way out with newer LED models.

But I went from an old, 1 frame+ pixel response, CCFL backlit monitor to this and the difference is definitely noticeable since I was used to a much more blurred effect during motion. Subjective difference to be certain.

Still, in my completely not-remotely-expert opinion, I don't think you'd see a difference, already being used to a number of LED back-lit monitors, though I'm not finding info on the VE258Q specifically. You can always test it yourself just to know for sure.


----------



## koikoikoi

Has anyone had q/c issues with this monitor? I've gotten two in a row so far with multiple clusters of dead pixels on each, right around the center of the screen... Hoping the third time's the charm or it's time to get a dell u2713hm instead...

Too bad the monitor looks great otherwise.


----------



## Djnardu

So whats everybody's brightness and contrast at?


----------



## Cryingvoid

It's here: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_pb278q.htm
1 frame lag, not the best possible, but still great.


----------



## treestompz

So now for me it is PB278q or u2713hm...not sure which one to go with...

Is the overall picture quality the same on both?


----------



## C70T5

I just got my PB278Q today from Scan Computers and am using while I type this. This is the 4th 2560x1440 monitor I have had, the other three being a Crossover 27M, a Dell U2713HM, and a Samsung S27A850D. I would like to think I have enough experience to be able to make a fair judgement.

First thing I checked was dead/stuck/bright pixels... there are NONE.

Then I have checked for back-light bleed. There is some but it is very minimal and the same or less than on the Dell U2713HM. Totally unnoticeable during normal use (I never use my computer in an unlit room but for the purposes of testing I did try it and the bleed is next to nothing).

I have not touched any settings whatsoever out of the box and immediately I can tell you that this screen has the best image I have seen so far. The semi-gloss is perfect for reading and typing text, everything is super-sharp and crisp. It is not dull at all but also does not strain the eye. The height adjustment is just fantastic as I can lower it to just a few centimeters off my desk, whereas my Crossover 27M always sat too high even on the lowest setting. The glossy finish on the Crossovers gives it the Apple Cinema look which the Asus does not have, but don't let this fool you. If you are doing any kind of design or development work then you should go for non-glossy. I spend hours in front of my monitors and the glossy ones strain my eyes much more but I will concede that they are more beautiful to look at.

I can 100% recommend this monitor as THE ONE. This is the monitor that we have all wanted (or least me) which has amazing image quality, wide viewing angles, a decent price, good build quality and a great stand.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C70T5*
> 
> I just got my PB278Q today from Scan Computers and am using while I type this. This is the 4th 2560x1440 monitor I have had, the other three being a Crossover 27M, a Dell U2713HM, and a Samsung S27A850D. I would like to think I have enough experience to be able to make a fair judgement.
> First thing I checked was dead/stuck/bright pixels... there are NONE.
> Then I have checked for back-light bleed. There is some but it is very minimal and the same or less than on the Dell U2713HM. Totally noticeable during normal use (I never use my computer in an unlit room but for the purposes of testing I did try it and the bleed is next to nothing).
> I have not touched any settings whatsoever out of the box and immediately I can tell you that this screen has the best image I have seen so far. The semi-gloss is perfect for reading and typing text, everything is super-sharp and crisp. It is not dull at all but also does not strain the eye. The height adjustment is just fantastic as I can lower it to just a few centimeters off my desk, whereas my Crossover 27M always sat too high even on the lowest setting. The glossy finish on the Crossovers gives it the Apple Cinema look which the Asus does not have, but don't let this fool you. If you are doing any kind of design or development work then you should go for non-glossy. I spend hours in front of my monitors and the glossy ones strain my eyes much more but I will concede that they are more beautiful to look at.
> I can 100% recommend this monitor as THE ONE. This is the monitor that we have all wanted (or least me) which has amazing image quality, wide viewing angles, a decent price, good build quality and a great stand.


So you'd definitely spend the extra on this ASUS over a Korean monitor?


----------



## C70T5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> So you'd definitely spend the extra on this ASUS over a Korean monitor?


Yes but that is because my Crossover 2720MDP Gold Pivot broke after just three months and it cost me a lot of money to send it to Korea for repair. Basically any saving made on buying a 2720MDP Gold Pivot (which is the only model comparable to the Asus) is immediately lost as soon as a fault happens.

If you just want a cheap 2560x1440 monitor and don't care for the inputs like Displayport then the 27Q is perfectly good. I need Displayport to connect my laptop the monitor and get the full 2560x1440 resolution so for me the Asus is the best choice.

Also I should point out that I am not a gamer (not on the PC anyway) so the Korean ones may be better at that task - I simply don't know. I spend hours and hours in front of my monitors either doing audio production or web development work. I would be most happiest spending the time in front of the Asus than my other monitors.

The Dell U2713M is also very good but it has odd faint diagonal lines across the screen which I think is to do with the AG coating. It was bad enough for me to return it to Dell even though I liked everything else about it.


----------



## treestompz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C70T5*
> 
> I just got my PB278Q today from Scan Computers and am using while I type this. This is the 4th 2560x1440 monitor I have had, the other three being a Crossover 27M, a Dell U2713HM, and a Samsung S27A850D. I would like to think I have enough experience to be able to make a fair judgement.
> First thing I checked was dead/stuck/bright pixels... there are NONE.
> Then I have checked for back-light bleed. There is some but it is very minimal and the same or less than on the Dell U2713HM. Totally noticeable during normal use (I never use my computer in an unlit room but for the purposes of testing I did try it and the bleed is next to nothing).
> I have not touched any settings whatsoever out of the box and immediately I can tell you that this screen has the best image I have seen so far. The semi-gloss is perfect for reading and typing text, everything is super-sharp and crisp. It is not dull at all but also does not strain the eye. The height adjustment is just fantastic as I can lower it to just a few centimeters off my desk, whereas my Crossover 27M always sat too high even on the lowest setting. The glossy finish on the Crossovers gives it the Apple Cinema look which the Asus does not have, but don't let this fool you. If you are doing any kind of design or development work then you should go for non-glossy. I spend hours in front of my monitors and the glossy ones strain my eyes much more but I will concede that they are more beautiful to look at.
> I can 100% recommend this monitor as THE ONE. This is the monitor that we have all wanted (or least me) which has amazing image quality, wide viewing angles, a decent price, good build quality and a great stand.


Considering you're not lying, and have had all my options I was considering (what luck!) I might buy the PB278q right now :O

The display looked better than the u2713hm and the S27A850D?


----------



## C70T5

Yes it looks better than the U2713HM and the S27A850D by a good margin in my opinion. Also there is a typo in my initial post.... the backlight bleed is Unnoticeable during normal use it is very slight and better than the other monitors I have and have had.

The Crossover 2720MDP Gold Pivot that I had was really good but the stand was a bit too high and it broke after 3 months (I think they break due to overheating but I'm not sure). I would have had another one but as soon as you discover a fault or it breaks the saving you made over the Asus has gone immediately because its so expensive to send it to Korea. So after having had various monitors I found the Asus by happenstance. Its really quite extraordinary that this monitor was not known to me previously and boy am I glad I found it.

I use programs like Photoshop and do development work and so far this monitor is spot-on. I don't do any gaming so please don't buy this monitor for gaming based on my experiences. I use a PS3 for gaming on a LCD TV and never used my PC to run games.


----------



## treestompz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C70T5*
> 
> Yes it looks better than the U2713HM and the S27A850D by a good margin in my opinion. Also there is a typo in my initial post.... the backlight bleed is Unnoticeable during normal use it is very slight and better than the other monitors I have and have had.
> The Crossover 2720MDP Gold Pivot that I had was really good but the stand was a bit too high and it broke after 3 months (I think they break due to overheating but I'm not sure). I would have had another one but as soon as you discover a fault or it breaks the saving you made over the Asus has gone immediately because its so expensive to send it to Korea. So after having had various monitors I found the Asus by happenstance. Its really quite extraordinary that this monitor was not known to me previously and boy am I glad I found it.
> I use programs like Photoshop and do development work and so far this monitor is spot-on. I don't do any gaming so please don't buy this monitor for gaming based on my experiences. I use a PS3 for gaming on a LCD TV and never used my PC to run games.


I will be using this for gaming, but not for gaming only. I am looking for a 27" WQHD monitor, and this seems like the best choice. I will probably be buying it soon







Thanks for your input


----------



## NateST

Totally off topic but a Maximus V Extreme in a 400R, if it fits that well for them i would have to imagine E-ATX in a 500R would work as well...


----------



## 311129

The Asus has been reviewed by tftcentral.co.uk.
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_pb278q.htm

Input lag is 16.6ms which makes my choice definite and I'll be going for this baby the minute I get home!









[edit]
They also confirm the use of PWM.
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/asus_pb278q.htm#panel

At 100% brightness there is no flickering, at 50% and 0% there is for some people a possible flickering.
I have no clue if I'm sensitive to these things, but I'm going to guess I'm not as I have used many screens and think atleast one would have used PWM.
Never noticed any irritation other then that the screen itself was crap.


----------



## hcforde

Quote:


> Meanicing Tuba wrote;
> The Nixeus is a peice of junk since it has a <500:1 contrast ratio. It doesn't have black levels, it has grey levels since the contrast is so low.


When did you see this monitor? Was it side-by-side another that had a higher 'stated' contrast ratio? We all know that contrast ratio is rated differently by different manufacturers. Have you seen any reviews by owners that are complaining about the levels of black due to the supposed low contrast ratio? We are all served better when we talk about truth rather than assumptions based on mere numbers. How many times have we seen CPU and GPU benchmarks being overshadowed by they dynamics of the processing unit running in real scenarios?


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hcforde*
> 
> I work for Nixeus


Way to make it really obvious that you work for Nixeus by bringing up out old, anti-nixeus posts.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6286/nixeus-27-inch-ips-monitor-for-the-masses/2

500:1 is horrible, this isn't 2006.

DGM has the same issue

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dgm_ips-2701wph.htm

The DGM is just a CrossOver 2720MDP rebrand, which I own. If I reduce the contrast setting in the OSD, it is lowered to 500:1 (measured with i1 display pro) and it looks horribly washed out and the blacks are quite grey next to a display (Samsung S27A850D) with a contrast ratio of 850:1 @120cdm/2 brightness, both displays have 2.22 gamma.


----------



## hcforde

Sorry, I do not work for Nixeus OR any company involved with the creation, distribution or sale of the product. I read the Anandtech review the day it came out. He clearly stated that he was using a new technique to judge the contrast and lag and it SHOULD NOT BE COMPARED "APPLES-TO-APPLES" with other monitors.

Below are a couple of full paragraphs(not excerpts) directly from the review. Too many times we see what we want to see in reviews and begin reading them with a bias.
Quote:


> *The downside is that new results are not directly comparable to old results.* It also doesn't scale well from a large display to a smaller display, as the smaller targets on small displays mean you might more easily read light from another target. I would expect that numbers now will look a little worse than before because of the harder testing, and nowhere near the ridiculous numbers often quoted by vendors. It will provide better data for the readers, however, and so it is the way to move forward.


Quote:


> The black level of the Nixeus with the backlight set to maximum is 0.553. *This seems high, but this is our first pass with the new ANSI testing method, so we will have to see if this winds up being high or low after a couple more reviews.* The black level of the Nixeus with the brightness at 20 is 0.008 nits, which is quite low. It's really as low as we've measured before, but this is somewhat a result of a backlight that stops being functional below this setting.


This is the first monitor reviewed using the new techniques. I have set it up next to an Apple Cinema Display and guess what? ....... I am no big fan of Apple products. I do not own any of them, but I do not call them junk. barely any difference, if any. Same LG IPS panel, both made in China, who knows maybe at the same factory. Like'em or not Apple's ACD has been the standard for years.

I bought 1 Nixeus hoping it would be OK. I was not going to go down the ordering from Korea route. When it arrived I set up Crysis2 and was impressed. I usually play on 24" PVA monitors so I did not think there would be much difference. After using it I ordered 2 more which I have received, all three are superb. The other owners on Amazon bear out my experience. Out of 13 reviewers there are 10 that gave it a 5, and 3 that gave it a 4. I invite you to read the reviews especially those that gave it a 4. If there was a problem, we would have heard about it LOUD and CLEAR!

This monitor reminds me of the 24", MVA, 1920*1200, monitors that I have. http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1227542&highlight=soyo+official . List price was $299. I bought 6 over a period of a year (I only paid $200-$250 each because I bought them on sale). In 2007 that was a fantastic buy. I had one die about a year ago because of a bad power supply. To me the Nixeus is a repeat of that bargain 5 years ago.

One thing is certain whether you like Nixeus or not. They WILL bring/Have brought the price of 2560*1440 monitors down because, they are American based, they apparent are liked by those that have purchased them,

I like ASUS alot, all of my motherboards(3 higher end workstation motherboards) and video cards are ASUS. Looking to possibly get a Matrix 7970 in the next few weeks. I look at price performance and the extra $200 does not do it for me. During gaming you will NOT notice any difference. If you do, then you are going to get killed ALOT because of your own lag.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hcforde*
> 
> .


If you didn't work for Nixeus you would not be digging up old anti-Nixeus posts in an Asus PB278Q thread. It's not a coincidence that the DGM and first CrossOver 2720MDP's also had <500:1 contrast...

I know what a 5x5 ANSI chart is. I use a similar test pattern with HCFR and it provides normal results.

The 0.008 value is worthless since it is achieved at an unusably low brightness of 4 cdm/2

I can find tons of good customer reviews for bad monitors too.

Here are my calibrated Asus PB278Q settings (brightness 120cdm/2, 6500k colour temperature, 2.2 gamma), which I have also added to the first post

Brightness: 27
Contrast: 80 (Default)
Saturation: 50 (Default)
Hue: 50 (Default)
Color Temp: 6500k
Gamma: 2.2

Go to the advanced settings and go to the Gain menu:

red: 47
green: 47
blue: 41

Under the Offset menu:

Red: 50
Green: 49
Blue: 57

Set the Trace Free to 20 if you don't want to see any over shoot, but there is a tincy bit of streaking. Trace Free 40 reduces the streaking a tincy bit, but there is light bright & dark overshoot on certain colours. Ghosting remains extremely minimal though.

I tried the gamma 1.8 setting, and it sky rockets the gamma to an average of around 3.8=extremely dark colours with extreme black crush. 1.8 Gamma=washed out colours. Do not use the 1.8 Gamma setting!
Screen Uniformity is nearly perfect

Asus left vs CrossOver 2720MDP Gold









Higher exposure to highlight flaws









Asus









CrossOver









Since the Asus uses a PLS panel it does not have the horizontal IPS dark brightness strip.

Colour Preset information is available here:

http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/gadgetry-electronics-discussion/11962-asus-pb278q-review.html#post876347


----------



## hcforde

MenacingTuba,

The truth is that ;
1. I started looking at this thread to learn more about the ASUS monitor
2. I had not noticed the YOU were the starter of this thread concerning the ASUS monitor
3. The comment you made that I am referring to was made by you in this thread was on 10-8-2012, I don't consider that old.

If anyone would be guilty of working for anyone else it would be you. (Do you work for ASUS? I actually really like your products.)
1. You have started a thread concerning a product
2. You have disparaged another competing product based on specs that even the reviewer says is not to be compared because it is a new baseline
3. Question for you. Is the Nixeus monitor a "piece of junk" for its' price point or just overall? BTW, what is the target market for these monitors anyway do you know.
4. Your quote "The Nixeus is a peice of junk since it has a <500:1 contrast ratio. It doesn't have black levels, it has grey levels since the contrast is so low." - My stance is that we can state our opinions without name calling, that is all that really irks me. Maybe we come from a different generation , maybe you think name calling is OK. I think it is inappropriate, unprofessional and un-necessarily degrading.

But you again seem to wish to ignore the caution of the reviewer of the Nixeus at Anandtech about comparing this to other monitors, you are highly defensive and apparently highly biased like you are protecting your product.

I looked at the reviews of the ASUS on Amazon and it appears to be a great monitor(No surprise there, when I was considering getting a 3D monitor, I thought the ASUS 27" was the best of those offered). A person I was having a conversation with G37x in the Amazon Nixeus review comment section was asking me about the Nixeus. http://www.amazon.com/review/R2EWM33NKLOBQ4/ref=cm_cd_pg_pg2?ie=UTF8&asin=B008M08SN6&cdForum=Fx34NXBQOCQ8PMI&cdPage=2&cdThread=Tx3120YBG9B3CDK&store=pc#wasThisHelpful He decided to get an ASUS and on the bottom of page 2 I asked him if he had ordered the ASUS monitor because I was interested in his impression. He did purchase the PB278Q and in his review of it on Amazon he gave it a 5 star rating. Great for him!!! He got what works for him.

Catleaps and Achievia and Overlords do not work for me but I am not going to call them junk. What kind of car do you drive? A piece of junk probably compared to mine. Your girlfriend/wife is a piece of junk compared to mine&#8230;&#8230;.That is what it sounds like. I only give these as instances and I am not calling your car junky or your girlfriend/wife because I have seen neither.

Synopsis
You call something junky, I disagree. You then accuse me of working for the company that in your opinion produces that junky product. Truth is I am not and you still accuse me of it because I bring up an 'old' post.(Does that mean that in those 12 days you changed your mind?) You say there are good reviews about bad monitors,Hey what about bad reviews about good monitors (Everybody that has a Nixeus seems to enjoy it. What else really matters? Isn't that the point) Oh, this is the PB278Q thread that YOU started and I dare disagree with a comment you make. (What is the purpose of a forum anyway then? Hmmmmmm&#8230;definition for the word forum) Maybe someone could review the NEC PA301W-BK-SV and compare it to ASUS, whom you represent. Would the ASUS then be junk? Oh, but that NEC is a 10 bit monitor so everything else with a lower spec must be junk!!!

Bottom line is that I think you just can not stand to be challenged . Good thing you are not a physician, I guess you would think that treating a person just on numbers would be a good thing and having a look at them would not be beneficial in any case.

Also, a person that works for Nixeus is associated with this forum. Had you looked at the Nixeus thread you would know who he is and that I am not associated with Nixeus. Full disclosure always helps before judging. If you want the last word please be my guest.


----------



## C70T5

I noticed another cool feature with the Asus which I don't think my other monitors do.....

I have a PC connected using DVI and a laptop using DP to the Asus. The monitor switches input mode automatically depending on which signal is on so I don't have to manually go into the input selector menu. This is small but has made my life so much better!


----------



## hcforde

I know what you mean. In another post I stated that I wish these (larger)monitors came with remotes rather than fiddle with the buttons. The monitors I have had do search for an active signal but many times I have more than one computer hooked up simultaneously so I still have to go through the button sequence. That is another reason why I like to have multiples of the same monitor so I do not have to learn multiple sequences for each monitor.


----------



## subyman

The ViewSonic VP2770-LED uses the same panel, but doesn't use PWM. I haven't heard much about it though.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> The ViewSonic VP2770-LED uses the same panel, but doesn't use PWM. I haven't heard much about it though.


I wish it was easier to find which monitors use pwm and which do not. I can star at the pos monitor in ky sog rig for like 14 hours and get no eye fatigue but the leds i try have in a couple hours, supposedly non pwm or hight rate pwm monitors would stop this,but crazy hard to find that information out every monitor i want to consider.


----------



## jacknhut

Uhm correct me if I'm wrong, but the Viewsonic VP2770 LED uses IPS panel like the Dell U2713HM while this Asus PB278Q uses PLS panel like the Samsung S27A850D.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacknhut*
> 
> Uhm correct me if I'm wrong, but the Viewsonic VP2770 LED uses IPS panel like the Dell U2713HM while this Asus PB278Q uses PLS panel like the Samsung S27A850D.


http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/viewsonic_vp2770-led.htm

Its a PLS panel, but its advertised as IPS on some sites like new egg.


----------



## BarryBGB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hcforde*


This thread is "Asus PB278Q: The Official 2560x1440 Semi-Glossy PLS Thread."

Not the Nixeus! I did not come here wanting to hear about a Nixeus monitor. If I wanted to know about that monitor I would go to the Nixeus thread started by SpeedyeggTart.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1286519/nixeus-vue-27-s-ips-2560x1440-led-monitor-nx-vue27-usa-brand

You may have a lot of information about the Nixeus monitor but please put it where it belongs, not here.

Please stop hijacking this thread and be kind to the rest of us.


----------



## Kazimir

I just received this monitor Friday and all I can say is scenery mode...WOW!!!


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hcforde*
> 
> .


lol, disparaging another product, because monitors have feelings.

Anyways, anandtech used the same method to measure the contrast on their Dell U2713, and it provided normal results that are nearly identical to every other reviews measurements, proving that, as I stated earlier the Nixeus can be compared. The average contrast ratio is 850:1, 500:1 is far below average. Junk is an appropriate word for something that has far below average performance in one of the most important areas of image quality.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6308/dell-u2713hm-unbeatable-performance-out-of-the-box/2

Now, please leave this thread alone.

Make sure to change the Trace Free (controls the overdrive) from 60 to 40 or 20, other wise you may see ghosting in the form of bright and dark overshoot. The white & black squares coming off of the white & blue boxes=bright & dark overshoot. I'm not sure why Asus chose Trace Free 60 as the default setting when 20 & 40 are much better. None of my images turned out properly for the Trace Free 20 box test, but it does not overshoot at all, though, in the car test Trace Free 40 is slightly better. I recommend using Trace Free 20 for an almost completely ghosting free experience. The PB278Q is pretty much as good as a 60hz display gets once the Trace Free 20 & 40 settings are used.
*Trace Free 20*









*Trace Free 40*

















*Trace Free 60*


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Mine finally arrived on Saturday and I love it! No backlight bleed and as i had an AOC i2353 before the total lag is comparable or slightly lessened. In BF3 on ULTRA the input lag is noticeable but acceptable (to me). I did need to recalibrate my mouse sensitivity but all is good currently. Re: the Trace Free setting, I do not recommend the 20 setting for gaming as it seems to increase the lag. I suggest using 40 or 60 whilst playing BF3 albeit that lag will be least at 100 per TFT central's review.

IMHO only twitch gamers coming from a 120hz TN panel would be a little disappointed (for gaming) otherwise just buy one you will love it!


----------



## C70T5

I dont know what all the fuss is about PWM, I can tell you that I never ever knew about such a thing until I saw it in this thread. But what I can say is that spend 7-8 hours at work in front of a normal TN panel which causes me immense eye strain and makes me feel tired but when I get home and use the Asus PB278Q my eyes feel refreshed again.


----------



## Tinman12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C70T5*
> 
> ... when I get home and use the Asus PB278Q my eyes feel refreshed again.


Had mine for a couple weeks now, and I can second that. Have slowly turned the brightness down a little more as I get used to it (sitting around 20 right now), still find the display amazingly bright and vibrant. Puts a smile on my face every time I turn it on.


----------



## ToBbErT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFaRsHeR*
> 
> In BF3 on ULTRA the input lag is noticeable but acceptable (to me).


You should test the input lag on low settings not high/ultra settings.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFaRsHeR*
> 
> Re: the Trace Free setting, I do not recommend the 20 setting for gaming as it seems to increase the lag. I suggest using 40 or 60 whilst playing BF3 albeit that lag will be least at 100 per TFT central's review.
> IMHO only twitch gamers coming from a 120hz TN panel would be a little disappointed (for gaming) otherwise just buy one you will love it!


It should be noted that TFT Central's input lag measurements are mostly inaccurate (see PRAD's reviews for proper oscilloscope measurements), despite using the SMT Tool 2.0. Also, it defies logic to use the TF 100 setting since it offers terrible motion performance.

I also use the SMT Tool, and usually my measurements are very close to PRAD's oscilloscope measurements. I tried all of the Trace Free settings except 0 (no reason to use this) to see if they made any difference on the input lag. The Trace Free settings don't affect the input lag. For once TFT Centrals is correct, the input lag is indeed 17ms-ish (1 frame), which is normal for a 1440p display with scaling.

The overdrive controls the pixel response times, and usually monitor overdrive settings have no effect on input lag.

I made a video


----------



## treestompz

Got my PB278q only a couple hours ago. ALL I CAN SAY IS ERMERGERD BEST AND MOST BEAUTIFUL THING I OWN SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!









I'll be sure to post more about it in the coming days


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C70T5*
> 
> I dont know what all the fuss is about PWM, I can tell you that I never ever knew about such a thing until I saw it in this thread. But what I can say is that spend 7-8 hours at work in front of a normal TN panel which causes me immense eye strain and makes me feel tired but when I get home and use the Asus PB278Q my eyes feel refreshed again.


Not everyone is sensitive to pwm dimming and not everyone is sensitive to led lighting, but i almost have car accodents everytime someone with a car with led geadlights hits my mirrors lol. That being said it is possible that this monitor does not have the painful dimming that some other monitors have likemthe asus vg23ah, I also did not know what it was until that monitor assaulted my eyes, so now as I search for my next monitor I want to avoid the monitors with pwm lighting as bad as the vg23ah.


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

MenacingTuba, Thanks you are indeed correct Trace Free 20 does have a superior feel, I tried it last night and it certainly feels better than T60 or T40! I watched the video and general thumbs up for your good work.







(I will stress however that I did say "per TFT Central review" and not "in my opinion" or "in my experience" as when I tried it at Trace Free 100 following TFT's advice I was surprised to find it was pretty awful.

I think I will try the T0 setting tonight just on the basis I am curious as to the performance given that the trend is that improvement was seen as the parameter drops from T100 - T20.

Nonetheless my comment stands that unless you are a 120hz TN 1ms panel man (or woman) you will not be disappointed by the Asus PB278Q for gaming (even on BF3 using ULTRA or HIGH settings - accept that you do not have a high opinion of BF3 (Rocketfest) but many others will be interested in BF3 performance).


----------



## jtheby

Newegg is offering the monitor with the asus headset again. Want...to...order....

I'd love to see it in person before I buy one but....I don't know if that will even be possible. In Saint Louis, MO -- MicroCenter is the biggest tech shop around that I can think of that may have it.


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

How does the picture quality compare to my catleap?


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFaRsHeR*
> 
> .


Trace Free 0 slows down the pixel response times too much, resulting in streaking that even casual gamers may notice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *19DELTASNAFU*
> 
> How does the picture quality compare to my catleap?


The best Catleap (reviewed by playerwares) had slightly worse colours (Catleap had low gamma around 1.9=washed out colours vs PB278Q's 2.3=properly saturated colours) than the PB278Q's which are very consistent in terms of colour quality since it uses a Samsung PLS panel.

IPS panels are very inconsistent in terms of gamma and contrast/black levels, and some of the korean models have been known to come with strong blue tints & yellow and have much lower contrast/higher black levels than the Catleaps playerwares reviewed.

In a best case scenario the PB278Q will offer better image quality than any "best case," Korean 1440p display, but the dual-link DVI only models have almost no input lag while the PB278Q has around one frame (17ms).


----------



## jtheby

Screw it. Pulled the trigger. I always do this on the weekend so it takes longer to get here. Tsk tsk


----------



## BarryBGB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtheby*
> 
> Newegg is offering the monitor with the asus headset again. Want...to...order....
> I'd love to see it in person before I buy one but....I don't know if that will even be possible. In Saint Louis, MO -- MicroCenter is the biggest tech shop around that I can think of that may have it.


Not on sale anymore at Newegg. Checked at work this morning and it was but when I got home and ready to order. Sale gone.
Maybe next time.


----------



## Rensje

Hey everybody! I am new to these forums and I have a question relating to the _Asus PB278Q_, so I thought I'd pop in.

I am currently considering the _Asus PB278Q_, but in order to run it properly I will probably have to upgrade my GPU. I am currently running a _Palit GeForce GTX 580 (1536Mb)_ and I have heard that the VRAM alone is going to be a problem at 1440p. Because of this, I am looking to pick up either a GTX 670 or GTX 680, but I have not quite made up my mind about which brand and model I want to get.

However, before I purchase anything, I really want to know from people with hands-on experience how the 670 and/or 680 perform in a 1440p environment! I am an enthusiast gamer, but not the _BF3, Metro 2033, Crysis 2_ kind of person. I tend to prefer games like _Torchlight 2, Skyrim, XCOM: Enemy Unknown, Dishonored,_ you know.. not the most visually advanced and demanding stuff out there.

I just need to know whether or not a 670/680 will be able to push 60fps (I always use Vsync) comfortably at 1440p. I simply don't have the money for TWO new graphics cards and a new monitor all at once, so I need a single card that can do the job. Benchmarks in reviews are kind of all over the place in terms of test results, so if GTX 670/680 users can give some advice based on personal experience, that would be very, very helpful indeed!

Cheers,
Rensje


----------



## speedyeggtart

Battlefield 3 at Ultra Settings (with MSAA off) at 2560x1440 Resolutions uses about 1.8GB of VRAM memory on my GTX 670. FPS ranges from about 45 fps or higher... but I think you should be safe on those other games you play,,,


----------



## jtheby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarryBGB*
> 
> Not on sale anymore at Newegg. Checked at work this morning and it was but when I got home and ready to order. Sale gone.
> Maybe next time.


I seriously think my order was the last one that had the headset with it. I went back to link a friend to it maybe 20mins after I placed my order and it no longer had the headset offered lol. *here's to hoping no dead pixels and no backlight issues when it arrives*


----------



## Bradeno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Canadians, if you get Memory Express (750$) to price match NCIX (699$) you can get the PB278Q for 686$.


Thank you! Just picked one up today, gonna sell off my older ones.

It's loverly!


----------



## Evil Organ

Hey folks,i am also considering one of these, could any owners please tell me the size please from desktop to top edge of monitor when set to it's lowest position. Been trying to figure this out from reviews and videos but no luck, thought i would be better to ask one of you lucky dudes or dudesses. Cheers.


----------



## steveotron

For those of you interested, Tiger Direct has the bundle for sale at $699: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4909088&CatId=5469. It doesn't look like they have free shipping, however. You might want to see if J&R will price match it for you over the phone, and they're usually very easy to deal with.

I've used the following monitors extensively:
iMac S-IPS (sold after building a hackintosh, but I missed the screen a lot)
2 Catleaps (first one was great but had dead pixels, and the 2nd one blew up on me; both were returned for full refunds, and I'd never go that route again)
U2410 (work monitor)

The AG coating on this thing is ideal. I've always preferred glossy screens, but I am completely converted to the newer IPS/PLS panels with light AG coating. I didn't think I could find a monitor that could top the Apple displays, but the PB278Q's colors are almost just as vibrant, yet it benefits greatly from having no glare/reflection. I hate the AG coating that is on the U2410 (also on U2711 and 3011), so I was worried that the PB278Q's AG wouldn't be light enough, but I am relieved to say that it does not suffer from the "sparkle" that is prevalent on the older Dells. Bottom line: Light AG >>> Glossy >>>>>>>>> Heavy AG. Colors are vibrant, text is crisp, and the monitor doesn't act like a mirror.

I have almost no BLB on mine, and I have not noticed any flickering on my monitor at all due to PWM. PWM flickering might be a real phenomenon, but I've never noticed it on any monitor I've used.

The only real competition that I see for this is the U2713HM, which I'm sure is what a lot of people are debating right now (and we'll probably see it for the next couple of years). I haven't used the new Dell, so I can't really recommend one over the other, but right now it comes down to the following points:

1. PB278Q is currently cheaper, especially if you get it with the headset and sell it. Dell Australia currently has the U2713HM for $559, so it's possible that'll be the sale price for the U.S. sometime. That's a huge 30% discount from $799, however, so it might also never happen here. The Dell was on sale for $705 on the U.S. Amazon site just a little over a week ago, but it's now $799 and temporarily out of stock. It's a waiting game to see if Amazon will lower it back down once again and to see when Dell U.S will offer a discount (and how much it'll actually be).

2. PWM. I can't detect any flickering at all on the PB278Q. Hopefully it stays that way. U2713HM has no PWM to worry about.

3. There are some user reports on various forums of image retention and some kind of crosshatching issue on some of the U2713HMs at the moment (it's also mentioned on the Australian CNET review).

4. BLB seems to really just vary from individual panel to panel at the moment for any monitor model, so we'll have to wait and see if there's really a consistent trend between manufacturers.

5. I play some games but am not really hardcore enough to really care about a frame or two difference between the two models (if it even exists). TFTCentral's review seems to indicate that it might be faster, though?

It would have been great if the Asus didn't use PWM, because I'm sure a lot of people are on the fence about it (as they should be). I sound a little bit biased towards the PB278Q, but I think what I've said accurately summarizes what I've read from forums, professional reviews, and my personal experience. I'd love to actually use a U2713HM to see if image retention and this crosshatching is really an issue, however. If it's not an issue, and if the two monitors were roughly the same price, I'd go with the Dell simply because it doesn't use PWM, even though I can't detect flickering right now on the Asus. With all of that said, I think the Asus is a great monitor, and if you're like me and don't have any issues with PWM, I think it's the one to go with at the moment.


----------



## steveotron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Organ*
> 
> Hey folks,i am also considering one of these, could any owners please tell me the size please from desktop to top edge of monitor when set to it's lowest position. Been trying to figure this out from reviews and videos but no luck, thought i would be better to ask one of you lucky dudes or dudesses. Cheers.


I just measured, and it's about 42cm.


----------



## tfouto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveotron*
> 
> The only real competition that I see for this is the U2713HM, which I'm sure is what a lot of people are debating right now (and we'll probably see it for the next couple of years).


Samsung S27A850D is also a real competion. No PWM flickering.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tfouto*
> 
> Samsung S27A850D is also a real competion. No PWM flickering.


I've been checking out reviews of the Samsung S27B970D, what a beauty that is.....although expensive in the extreme.


----------



## shilka

I have just order myself a Asus PB278Q today has any of you had any problems at all with yours???


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Nope mines perfect!


----------



## steveotron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tfouto*
> 
> Samsung S27A850D is also a real competion. No PWM flickering.


You're right, I forgot about it. I guess I was talking mainly based on price point, but I was also assuming a couple of things (i.e., that you can sell the headset to bring the price of the Asus down to ~$600, and that Dell would somehow offer the U2713HM for ~$559 like they have in Australia).

I've been using the Asus with the brightness between 50-80%, and I'm now using it at 30% to see if there's any flicker. 30% is pretty dim for me, however, and I don't think I'd ever use it with this low of a setting normally. I'm doing it to see if I detect any flicker, and I'll report back.


----------



## tfouto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveotron*
> 
> You're right, I forgot about it. I guess I was talking mainly based on price point, but I was also assuming a couple of things (i.e., that you can sell the headset to bring the price of the Asus down to ~$600, and that Dell would somehow offer the U2713HM for ~$559 like they have in Australia).
> I've been using the Asus with the brightness between 50-80%, and I'm now using it at 30% to see if there's any flicker. 30% is pretty dim for me, however, and I don't think I'd ever use it with this low of a setting normally. I'm doing it to see if I detect any flicker, and I'll report back.


You probably wont see the flicker. almost no one can see it. But you can have eye-head strain if you are PWM sensitive...


----------



## 311129

I bought one of these babies last week and have been playing Battlefield 3 the past weekend.
For me there is no noticeable input lag what so ever.
The screen looks amazing and has very good image quality.

I bought an ATI 7950 to be able to play my games at native resolution and overclocked it to 1025 core and 1575 memory (no volt mods yet).
BF3 at Ultra plays at an avg of 45-50 fps and looks awesome on a screen like this.

There are two things I personally thought could have been done a little neater on the build of the monitor.
When I look at the bezel I can see that the bezel is tightly fastened in the corners but in the middle of the screens bezel - both top bottom and sides - you can see it be looser.

The second thing is that the real image of the screen doesn't touch the bezel, but has a slight black edge from the panel visible before you come to the bezel.
I don't mind this, but it is not really centered properly as the left side has a thicker line then the right side.
Now I can be a bit of a neurotic idiot when it comes to things like this, but was wondering if others have this as well.

I also am not able to see any flickering from the PWM and run it at 27 brightness.

As a gamer this is to my opinion the best of the screens currently available for a good price.


----------



## tfouto

Hi,

For those of you have experienced both S27A850D and Asus.

I am really undecided, of which monitor to buy between the S27A850D and PB27Q. I need a push to finally go to either one.

Money apart, do you think that any of those monitors nearly identical? I would tend to go to Asus but PWM is holding me back. I tend to be sensitive to eye strain due to brightness and use to notice flickers on lamps and old monitors.

Besides PWM and cost are those monitors almost similar?

Now i am more forward to Samsung, but people seem to prefer Asus over Samsung. At least people are more entusiastic on this forum then on Samsung.


----------



## marcusfrenkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tfouto*
> 
> Samsung S27A850D is also a real competion. No PWM flickering.


Not quite true, it does have some PWM. Read here: http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/review/2012/review-samsung-s27a850d-led-part7.html#Backlight

I don't like PWM as well. The Dell U2713HM has no PWM but I want to try the PLS based monitors. So far I cannot find PLS based ones that have no PWM at all.


----------



## tfouto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcusfrenkel*
> 
> Not quite true, it does have some PWM. Read here: http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/review/2012/review-samsung-s27a850d-led-part7.html#Backlight


well, Samsung amplitude is much less. Only 30% from 0.6 to 0.4. Asus go from all way down till 0.


----------



## marcusfrenkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tfouto*
> 
> well, Samsung amplitude is much less. Only 30% from 0.6 to 0.4. Asus go from all way down till 0.


Still for that money I would expect no PWM at all.


----------



## marcusfrenkel

Correction, I actually found 27" PLS based monitor with no PWM, but it's not really available in stores. It is the ViewSonic VP2770-LED, reviewed here: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/viewsonic_vp2770-led.htm


----------



## jtheby

One more day and I should be unpacking and setting up my new monitor







Can't wait....except the fact that I'm getting sick and probably won't want to get out of bed lol. Got the Asus ANC already but don't really need it..what to do what to do.


----------



## marcusfrenkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiabloRojo*
> 
> There are actually a number of LED monitors that don't use PWM, such as the Apple Cinemas, the popular/cheap Crossovers, a number of Samsung flavors including the S24A850DW, S27A850D, S27B970D, Viewsonic VP2770, the Dell 2713hm, S2440L (and probably others in the new S line) just to name a few....


Can you please point me reviews for CrossOver where I can see that no PWM is used. I'm interested to get one if it REALLY has no PWM.


----------



## reqq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcusfrenkel*
> 
> Correction, I actually found 27" PLS based monitor with no PWM, but it's not really available in stores. It is the ViewSonic VP2770-LED, reviewed here: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/viewsonic_vp2770-led.htm


That picture is the same as the samsung, hence we dont know until prad.de test it.


----------



## MenacingTuba

PRAD has reviewed a Shmian, PWM is not an issue

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2012/test-shimian-qh270-teil7.html#Backlight

Overclock.ru says the same thing about the 27Q LED-P

http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/47343_4/Nahodka_dlya_ekonomnyh_entuziastov._Obzor_i_testirovanie_monitora_Crossover_27Q-LED.html

I have the 2720MDP and could not detect any flicker with my camera. the 2560x1440 Korean models all use the same panel as the ACD which (i'm not sure where) was also confirmed to be fine.


----------



## tfouto

This one doesn't have PWM:

http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/review/2012/review-dell-u2713hm-part9.html#Backlight


----------



## shilka

Why is it that the only shop i denmark that has the Asus PB278Q in stock is run by the bigest most ******ed idiots in denmark i think i found the worst shop in denmark


----------



## [Adz]

Got mine yesterday








This screen is huge, and beautiful.

Going to tweak it tonight.
What's the simplest/easiest way to test for dead pixels and bright/dark spots?


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Got mine yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This screen is huge, and beautiful.
> Going to tweak it tonight.
> What's the simplest/easiest way to test for dead pixels and bright/dark spots?


Open your eyelids and use the two ocular devices (eyes) behind them on either side of your nose.If you cant see dead pixels or dark bright spots then they are not really there LOL! Seriously best way to test for BLB is by using a black screen desktop background (loads on Google images) turning off the lights in the room and see what you notice.


----------



## Jayek

Just got this a few days ago and it is simply amazing!


----------



## RazerX

What's better for gaming this or the catleap?


----------



## Jayek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazerX*
> 
> What's better for gaming this or the catleap?


I had a Precision 2703 and this is way better.


----------



## BarryBGB

Well, I finally bit the bullet and it hurts my teeth, (Also my wallet)
I decided to go ahead and buy this monitor as I really want the resolution. I should get it in 3 days from Newegg. With free shipping it was $699.99.
I started to get it from Tiger but their sale with the free glasses is gone and the pair cost $799. Just not doing that.

Once I get it and if it is everything that people say it is, I just may cancel my order for the Overlord Tempest OC. Not sure if I even need a 120hz monitor. I might just wait until the Overlord gets here and just compare the two.


----------



## jacknhut

Just got this monitor as well, ordered from TigerDirect via Amazon for 699 plus Asus Vulcan headset for free lol (1 day after my order they increased the price to 799 booyaa) I guess I'm one of the lucky one.

Back to topic, the monitor is absolutely perfect, build quality is definitely much higher than the Korean catleap. Screen is beautiful, picture quality is stunning, no dead/stuck pixel, no back light bleeding at all. Gaming on it for a couple of hours BF3 and Guild Wars 2 at 2560-1440 resolution is incredible lol. I didn't notice any lag ghosting at all in BF3 which is totally unexpected after reading the TFT review on the monitor. They say this is the best PLS/IPS Quad HD monitor in terms of lag ghosting (beats Viewsonic VP2770, Samsung 850D and 970, Dell U2713HM/2711).

I also did some initial testing on the refresh rate overclocking as well, got it to 65 hz stable and didn't wanna go higher lol I'm afraid of breaking my new toy hehe... not that it matter since it has 3 years warranty/1 year 0 bright pixel guarantee with Asus Rapid Replacement program.

Oh and I decided to cancel my Overlord XOC monitor order too.

Side note: Is it just me or does anyone else have problem maxing out Guild Wars 2 on this monitor with 2 GTX 670 heavily overclocked? My frame rates seem to fluctuate between 40-100 fps with everything set to max in graphics @2560-1440.

Computer Specs:
Case: NZXT Switch 810 Matte Black Special Edition
I7 3820 @ 4.875Ghz liquid cooled
Asus Rampage IV Extreme
Samsung 32 GB DDR3 1866 Mhz Cas 9-9-9-24 1T @ 1.45V
Gigabyte GTX 670 2 GB x 2 SLI @ 1267 Mhz boost GPU, 7.1 Ghz memory liquid cooled
Patriot Wildfire 2x120 GB SSD Raid 0
3 TB Seagate 7200 HDD Storage
Liteon 12x Blueray Burner
Logitech E5300 5.1 Home theater Speaker Set w/Sub

OS: Microsoft Windows 8 Professional w/ Media Center

Monitor: Asus PB278Q w/Asus ROG Vulcan Headset

Watercooling gear:
CPU: XSPC Raystorm
GPU: Aquacomputer GTX 680 Waterblock x 2
Radiator: HW labs Black Ice GTX Gen 2 Extreme 420 mm
Radiator 2: XSPC EX240 mm
Pump: Swiftec D5 x 2
Resevoir: Alphacool Repack Bay Resevoir


----------



## shilka

I finally got my Asus PB278Q today so far holy crap its big and bright


----------



## BarryBGB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacknhut*
> 
> Just got this monitor as well, ordered from TigerDirect via Amazon for 699 plus Asus Vulcan headset for free lol (1 day after my order they increased the price to 799 booyaa) I guess I'm one of the lucky one.


Yeah, I think I missed it by one day. Can't wait until it arrives.


----------



## RazerX

Decided, i will buy this monitor. It's around 520€ in the cheapest store here

Hope i'll have no problems with PWM dimming


----------



## steveotron

I used a U2713HM side-by-side with the PB278Q today, and I have to say that I like the PB278Q more at the moment. The Dell has a yellowish tint and doesn't appear to be as sharp. Black-white contrast looks much better on the Asus.

The Dell also has some odd crosshatching pattern on the anti-glare coating that's visible on bright windows.


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Yep, ASUS appear to have got the Light AG coating just right!


----------



## tfouto

And between Asus and Samsung S27A850D?


----------



## MenacingTuba

My PB278Q had slightly lighter AG than my 850D, however, next to a glossy display the semi-glossy coating was equally as noticeable on both.


----------



## tfouto

So, do you think Asus is better then Samsung in terms of contrast/ sharpness or the difference is negligible?

And as a overall monitor do you prefer Asus or you would consider both at the same level?


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tfouto*
> 
> And as a overall monitor do you prefer Asus or you would consider both at the same level?


Neither is sharper, if an experienced user (One who has owned displays with all types of coatings and is able to differentiate) were to put them side by side, they should be able to spot the difference steveotron was able to. The difference is very minimal.

The semi-glossy coating used by PLS displays is 10x better than the excessively grainy matte coating most IPS panels use= all 20-23" matte IPS except the VG23AH, all 16:10 24" IPS, all 30" IPS and all matte 27" IPS except the U2713.

I've had the Samsung for a year (I had the Asus for a week), if I had to choose, I would keep my Samsung since it has better calibrated colours (calibrated with an i1 display pro colorimeter) as well as 3x USB ports, and I don't like the colour of the PB278Q's bezel, even though it has better build quality.

The Asus does have better out of the box colours and it is cheaper, so, it gets my recommendation to non-PWM sensitive users. If I did not own a colorimeter I would keep the Asus...however

The S27A850D overclock.ru reviewed (manufactured in september 2012) had better default colours than the PB278Q's (average gamma round 2.2 with the mode 2 gamma setting vs the PB278Q's 2.3), doesn't pose problems for PWM sensitive people and has 3x USB ports.

The only way to determine when an 850D is manufactured is to look at the sticker on the back of the display...and who knows if Samsung has improved all of the 2012 850D's or when they started improving them


----------



## jacknhut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tfouto*
> 
> So, do you think Asus is better then Samsung in terms of contrast/ sharpness or the difference is negligible?
> And as a overall monitor do you prefer Asus or you would consider both at the same level?


Read this review http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_pb278q.htm it has in depth comparison between the Asus PB278Q and various other monitors, Samsung 850D included. The Asus PB278Q has better default color than the Samsung, and after calibration they both produce identical result. The Asus has lower response time (hence less lag ghosting in gaming) than the Samsung and is 100 bucks cheaper as well. The only con is that it lacks the USB 3.0 port as compared to the Samsung.

Unless USB 3.0 ports is a must, it's pretty obvious which one is a better buy.


----------



## [Adz]

Is it just me, or does this monitor have something of an identity crisis?
It seems to be called the PB278 in some places, and PB278Q in others. Even the packaging it came in uses both interchangeably.


----------



## shilka

I dont know much about monitors but after having tested and messed around with my Asus PB278Q i can only say its amazing.
I bought mine primary for gaming and work and i can say it is a great monitor for work with lots of space to work on.
Its even better for gaming i have never seen my games looks this good and sharp but now i have a new problem i dont have enough power to run some of my games in 2560x1440 with a single Geforce GTX 680 lol
Sory for the crappy photo


----------



## tfouto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacknhut*
> 
> Read this review http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_pb278q.htm it has in depth comparison between the Asus PB278Q and various other monitors, Samsung 850D included. The Asus PB278Q has better default color than the Samsung, and after calibration they both produce identical result. The Asus has lower response time (hence less lag ghosting in gaming) than the Samsung and is 100 bucks cheaper as well. The only con is that it lacks the USB 3.0 port as compared to the Samsung.
> Unless USB 3.0 ports is a must, it's pretty obvious which one is a better buy.


Well i'd just pull the trigger and go to Samsung. Just because of PWM issue. I dont know if i am sensitive to it. But i am really sensitive to flickering in lighting, and tend to have pain eyes-head when watching too much time in a very bright monitor.


----------



## C70T5

I absolutely love mine, been using it constantly and no problems. There is a slight fizzing noise coming from the top after hours of use but I think its just the fan getting rid of the heat?

Will definitely buy Asus monitors in the future.


----------



## [Adz]

Does anyone get any sound distortion when using HDMI?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Does anyone get any sound distortion when using HDMI?


And why would you use HDMI it can only output 1920x1080/1200


----------



## [Adz]

Um, no, HDMI can do 2650x1440.


----------



## steveotron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Um, no, HDMI can do 2650x1440.


This is correct. I'm using the HDMI cable that Asus supplies (HDMI 1.4), and it outputs 2560x1440. I'm doing so since my graphics card only has 1 DVI-D, which I'm currently using for the U2713HM.


----------



## shilka

Oh sory did not know the new HDMI could go above 1920x1200 i have an older HDMI cable it cant go above


----------



## RazerX

Has anyone tried the ICC profile by TFTcentral?

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm

I still haven't received the monitor so i can't try


----------



## jacknhut

I used the ICC profile and adjusted the monitor setting according to TFT. Looks amazing.


----------



## BillOhio

I got mine tonight. My girlfriend is now convinced that we will never have sex again.


----------



## BeerDemon

This is probably a stupid question, but as this is the first new monitor I've bought in close to 10 years, I'm kinda out of date.

I know the PB278Q comes with speakers, but I'd prefer audio from a bluray player hooked up via HDMI to come out of my external set of 2.1 speakers. I see on Asus' page for the monitor that it has a 3.5mm earphone jack. Is that ONLY for headphones, or can I hook up my external speaker to that jack as well? Anyone on here have a bluray player or games console hooked up via HDMI/Display Port and using the headphone jack for external speakers?

Other than that nagging question, this monitor looks pretty much ideal for my needs and price range, especially with all the QC issues on the Dell U2713HM I'm hearing about.


----------



## milkmandan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerDemon*
> 
> Is that ONLY for headphones, or can I hook up my external speaker to that jack as well?


If you want you can hook up your external speaker set, granted that your speaker set only requires (1) 3.5mm jack.


----------



## BarryBGB

I just received mine yesterday and hooked it up last night. I find the colors are great but the text is almost unreadable.
Not that the text is small, but it is just that the colors of it to the background make it almost blurry. I haven't tried any adjustments yet and will do that tonight and the days to come.
I will first try the ICC profile from TFT then use my Spyder 4 and see what that can do.


----------



## BarryBGB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazerX*
> 
> Has anyone tried the ICC profile by TFTcentral?
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm
> I still haven't received the monitor so i can't try


There were two profiles on TFT Central. One was from them and the other was from a user.
Actually, the recommended settings for brightness, contrast, gama, etc made everything look very dark and washed out.

After that, my Spyder 4 Elite finally showed up and I did my own calibration. It took almost 40 minutes to complete and I did not even do the advanced part.
All I can say is, what a difference. Much better at least for me. I plan on doing another calibration with the room lights turned up.

I also use the DisplayProfile.exe program that TFTCentral mentioned to quickly switch between all three profiles. My new calibration and the two from their database. Now when I switch between all three, the two from TFTCentral both look too bright with too much color.

I am sure everyone has different ideas about what looks good to them but I will attach my own calibration here if someone wants to try it.
You can get the other two from their website.

Asus PB278Q.zip 2k .zip file


I had to zip the Asus PB278Q.icm file to be able to attach it.

Next to calibrate my Asus VG278HE, Viewsonic VX2835wm, and my Samsung 40 inch.


----------



## milkmandan

It is absolutely driving me nuts that this monitor is temporarily OOS at Amazon.

Anyone know if the display port is properly aligned on this monitor?

Most displayport plugs (if i am not mistaken) have a small tab you need to push in if you want to detach the cable.
Other monitors I've tried like the Auria 2560x1440 @ MicroCenter have the port flipped in such a way that it is incredibly difficult to remove the DisplayPort cable.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkmandan*
> 
> It is absolutely driving me nuts that this monitor is temporarily OOS at Amazon.
> Anyone know if the display port is properly aligned on this monitor?
> Most displayport plugs (if i am not mistaken) have a small tab you need to push in if you want to detach the cable.
> Other monitors I've tried like the Auria 2560x1440 @ MicroCenter have the port flipped in such a way that it is incredibly difficult to remove the DisplayPort cable.


I bought one on Tuesday and am using displayport. I had no trouble at all with it.


----------



## milkmandan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I bought one on Tuesday and am using displayport. I had no trouble at all with it.


You got from Amazon or somewhere else?


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkmandan*
> 
> You got from Amazon or somewhere else?


Picked it up at an NCIX near Toronto for $687. Mine is in good shape, no issues. It's a solid 'as advertised' monitor and I'm happy with it.


----------



## milkmandan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Picked it up at an NCIX near Toronto for $687. Mine is in good shape, no issues. It's a solid 'as advertised' monitor and I'm happy with it.


I am wondering if I should bite the bullet and order from CircuitCity/TigerDirect. I am afraid of shipping damage and the monitor coming with dead/stuck pixels due to mishandling.


----------



## BillOhio

Where do you live?


----------



## milkmandan

Los Angeles California, Newegg is an option by they charge tax. Lots of it








I know they have a will call option, but I'd prefer not to go that route unless I had to.


----------



## BillOhio

Right, I forgot about skipping tax by ordering on line. I'm in Canada where there is tax either way. Still, the tax on a $700 monitor is under $50? For the $50 I think I'd still want to be able to walk into a Brick and Mortar store and have the chance to see the $700 monitor before I bought it. It'd be worth the $50 to me to know that I won't have hassles (and expenses) down the line. If you trust Asus QC though, then yeah, I can see where you'd order one from tiger or somewhere.


----------



## Havolice

i am on the edge of buying this monitor

im kinda trying to deside if i should buy a dell 2713 or this one * as there in the same price range*
how are the colors and how is the gaming on it * pixel response ghosting and all that*

on a note i find overshoot ghosting the worst i used to have a dell u 2711 and i did it away cause of the overshoot







wich is sad cause the colordepth was awesome

wel home you guys can help


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havolice*
> 
> i am on the edge of buying this monitor
> im kinda trying to deside if i should buy a dell 2713 or this one * as there in the same price range*
> how are the colors and how is the gaming on it * pixel response ghosting and all that*
> on a note i find overshoot ghosting the worst i used to have a dell u 2711 and i did it away cause of the overshoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wich is sad cause the colordepth was awesome
> wel home you guys can help


The Asus has Trace Free which allows you to control overshoot.
With regards to your other questions, the TFT Central review has quite a few comparisons. http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_pb278q.htm

I'm not a hardcore gamer, but I play on my PB278Q and I have no complaints. The only issue I had was that setting trace free to 40 caused flickering and tearing while playing Payday: The Heist. Put it back to 60 and it's fine.


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> The Asus has Trace Free which allows you to control overshoot.
> With regards to your other questions, the TFT Central review has quite a few comparisons. http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_pb278q.htm
> I'm not a hardcore gamer, but I play on my PB278Q and I have no complaints. The only issue I had was that setting trace free to 40 caused flickering and tearing while playing Payday: The Heist. Put it back to 60 and it's fine.


That is odd my asus 120hz nvidia3d display has the same problem


----------



## [Adz]

I'm assuming it's because Trace Free will affect the refresh rate, so if VSync is off, it'll flicker/tear. Not that I've investigated it.

You don't happen to have an AMD graphics card, do you? I have a stock reference 7970. It'd be interesting to see if it only happens with AMD or if it affects Nvidia too.


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> I'm assuming it's because Trace Free will affect the refresh rate, so if VSync is off, it'll flicker/tear. Not that I've investigated it.
> You don't happen to have an AMD graphics card, do you? I have a stock reference 7970. It'd be interesting to see if it only happens with AMD or if it affects Nvidia too.


gigabyte 680 gtx stock speed here so its most defginitly asus related.


----------



## [Adz]

Does it affect all your games, or just a few?


----------



## Havolice

few wow seems un effected as is cod battlefield has it tho


----------



## RazerX

Don't know if it's just me, but i don't really like TFTCentral presets


----------



## BarryBGB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazerX*
> 
> Don't know if it's just me, but i don't really like TFTCentral presets


I didn't either. Did you try the one I made on page 21?


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havolice*
> 
> i am on the edge of buying this monitor
> im kinda trying to deside if i should buy a dell 2713 or this one * as there in the same price range*
> how are the colors and how is the gaming on it * pixel response ghosting and all that*
> on a note i find overshoot ghosting the worst i used to have a dell u 2711 and i did it away cause of the overshoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wich is sad cause the colordepth was awesome
> wel home you guys can help


I have no complaints about gaming on this screen. I mostly play BF:BC2. I used the Asus to replace a 24" Syncmaster that was rated at 2ms and the Asus is definitely a step up over all (as it should be for an additional $400 price). I personally have no complaints about this monitor in any regard though someone else might have different expectations. I am guessing the Samsung 850 is at least as nice but this one was ~$200 less expensive after taxes where I am (Toronto). I read up on the U2713 which is similar in price (when you can find it on sale) but I'd have had to order that on line and the Dell sounds to have some issues (image retention, an on screen 'screen door' pattern). The U2711 is on sale now up here, but again I'd rather buy from a B&M and I know that the AG of the U2711 is not universally liked.

I haven't seen the Dells or the Samsung in person but if you can find the Asus at $700 or under, then relative to the prices of the competition I'd say it's a good solid monitor for the price.


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazerX*
> 
> Don't know if it's just me, but i don't really like TFTCentral presets


every panel is different tho anybody with a tiny bit of calibration knowledge will tell you this


----------



## zinfinion

When I do get around to getting a new display, I'm definitely going to get a *ColorMunki Smile* to calibrate it. Not spending the $99 to calibrate a $700+ panel is a tad ludicrous.


----------



## RazerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarryBGB*
> 
> I didn't either. Did you try the one I made on page 21?


Just tried, white turns yellow. Guess we've got different settings


----------



## BillOhio

Just watched a BluRay (Avengers) on this for the first time and my liking of the monitor took a nice step up.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Just watched a BluRay (Avengers) on this for the first time and my liking of the monitor took a nice step up.


How well does 1080p scale? Any obvious signs of upscaling?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> How well does 1080p scale? Any obvious signs of upscaling?


For me its a bit up and down some videos you can see upscaling on and other you really can't but 720P shows upscaling more then 1080P but i think no matter what you play it still looks good
You can always move the monitor a littile bit back like i did it makes the upscaling problem better if it even shows up


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> How well does 1080p scale? Any obvious signs of upscaling?


Again, my impression on this monitor comes from comparing it to a 2 year old 24" 1080p Syncmaster so bear that in mind. I can't compare The Asus to the comparable Samy or the Dells. That being said, yeah, the shows that I've streamed have looked fantastic. I was really surprised in a good way. I'm not saying that it's the best monitor on the market but I don't know what I would have gotten from Samsung or Dell that would have been worth the extra expense 'to me'. My girlfriend and I streamed 'The Bachelor Canada' and from across the room last night she was genuinely impressed, calling the picture 'Gorgeous' as the show was set on shores of Newfoundland and starred really good looking people. *If* the other units mentioned have an advantage over the Asus then those advantages must be related to very technical aspects that as a main stream user I'm just simply not noticing. This thing (like the Samsung 850 and Dell U27's I'm sure) is definitely in another class from 'regular' monitors.

I do think I'd like the chance to compare this to the other monitor I was considering, the Samsung 850. Eventually I'll hook this Asus up to an HTPC and upgrade my main rig to Z77 with a thunderbolt port with an Apple Cinema Display for commercial art use, but for now I have no complaints at all about this monitor and there have been a couple of pleasant surprises.


----------



## [Adz]

Has anyone watched TimeScapes in native 1440p on this monitor?
There are no words to describe the sheer beauty.


----------



## milkmandan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Has anyone watched TimeScapes in native 1440p on this monitor?
> There are no words to describe the sheer beauty.


As soon as this monitor arrives, i am going for an eyegasm.
Wish it was higher in hz, but thats coo.


----------



## falcon26

Is the power LED on this Blue or White? Can you turn off the power led?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Is the power LED on this Blue or White? Can you turn off the power led?


Its blue and its pointing down so you can barely see it


----------



## headoncollision

guys does this monitor has alot of light bleeding or am I halucinating, just got it yesterday, its my first pc monitor in a long time, my HDTV seems to have less light bleeding but it wasn`t LED it was CCFL. also I would really appreciate it if someone posts his calibrated settings for brightness and contrast. thanks


----------



## headoncollision

just checked the calibration setting in page one, so forget about my question in the last post. just fired up, ghost recon and sins of solar empire, and wow! the amount of details, especially in solar empire, the universe coloring and environment is so immerse and beautiful, I am really glad I went ahead and bought this one. at first I didn`t notice much difference but once you adjust everything right and spend more time with it, you become really impressed on the amount of improvement you have desktop wise or gaming wise.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headoncollision*
> 
> just checked the calibration setting in page one...


Have you tried a Bluray on it yet? The action scenes of The Avengers are really really nice on the screen. Coupled with some respectable speakers the setup makes for a pretty sweet entertainment set up.


----------



## tfouto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Has anyone watched TimeScapes in native 1440p on this monitor?
> There are no words to describe the sheer beauty.


where can i get it?


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkmandan*
> 
> As soon as this monitor arrives, i am going for an eyegasm.
> Wish it was higher in hz, but thats coo.










It is truly incredible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Is the power LED on this Blue or White? Can you turn off the power led?


The LED is blue when on, orange when in standby. Yes, it can be turned off through the OSD, but as shilka said, it's practically invisible. I have to lean over to check whether it's on or not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tfouto*
> 
> where can i get it?


http://timescapes.org/


----------



## headoncollision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Have you tried a Bluray on it yet? The action scenes of The Avengers are really really nice on the screen. Coupled with some respectable speakers the setup makes for a pretty sweet entertainment set up.


not yet, I do have a Disney wow calibration bluray and a demo with it, I have watched a couple of videos in full HD and it looks just amazing, and seing pics in 1440p resolution is really breath taking, and here is a very nice thing I noticed, this monitor doesn`t strain the eye at all, its very comfortable to look at, and the adjustments makes it very versatile


----------



## shilka

I have been playing GTA IV Dirt 2 and Sins of a solar empire rebellion in 1440P on my Asus PB278Q and its amazing it was well worth spending money on the PB278Q 1440P is awesome for games i say screw 1080P/1200P i am not going back


----------



## milkmandan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Is the power LED on this Blue or White? Can you turn off the power led?


From TFT's review, yes you can turn off the Power LED from the OSD menu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tfouto*
> 
> where can i get it?


Here are a few more you can try:








 <- this one better imo

Be sure to download the full HQ version.


----------



## RazerX

Having no issues using the screen for hours

The only thing i don't really like is the text, sometimes is too small


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazerX*
> 
> Having no issues using the screen for hours
> The only thing i don't really like is the text, sometimes is too small


Of Course, if you're looking at the net you can enlarge the text by viewing the pages at more than 100%


----------



## Layo

How is PLS vs AH-IPS? I'm not colour maniac and I won't probably even notice since this will be my first time seeing 1440p. I think I will get this ASUS over Dell U2713HM, anyone can say something to it?
Going from 21,5' TN LCD

Edit: Googled and it seems PLS is just better version of IPS
Is PWM big deal?


----------



## tfouto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headoncollision*
> 
> not yet, I do have a Disney wow calibration bluray and a demo with it, I have watched a couple of videos in full HD and it looks just amazing, and seing pics in 1440p resolution is really breath taking, and here is a very nice thing I noticed, this monitor doesn`t strain the eye at all, its very comfortable to look at, and the adjustments makes it very versatile


What's the brightness level do you have?


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Is PWM big deal?


At lower brightnesses the refresh rate of PWM slows down. You still won't notice it except that at especially low brightness (20%) some people feel that they are affected by the PWM. I guess it can give some sort of 'pulse'(?) effect than cause fatigue or maybe even a headache. The Samsung 850 also uses PWM but that monitor uses a faster refresh rate. For myself, the PWM has been a total non issue and I'm glad that I bought the Asus which was priced $150 below the Samsung.


----------



## RazerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Of Course, if you're looking at the net you can enlarge the text by viewing the pages at more than 100%


Guess you are referring to the zoom by rotating the mouse wheel


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazerX*
> 
> Guess you are referring to the zoom by rotating the mouse wheel


No, go into Control Panel / Adjust Screen Resolution and check the 125% or 150% tit to increase font size.


----------



## RazerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFaRsHeR*
> 
> No, go into Control Panel / Adjust Screen Resolution and check the 125% or 150% tit to increase font size.


125% worked out pretty well, also in Chrome you can set font size


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazerX*
> 
> 125% worked out pretty well, also in Chrome you can set font size


I have mine set at 125% with my PB278Q seems optimum:thumb:


----------



## RazerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFaRsHeR*
> 
> I have mine set at 125% with my PB278Q seems optimum:thumb:


Yeah, works like a charm.

125% on windows and 125% on Chrome, i would suggest these settings to every PB278Q user


----------



## steveotron

Eh, I have no problem reading text at normal size on 2560x1440 monitors, so I keep it default.


----------



## RazerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveotron*
> 
> Eh, I have no problem reading text at normal size on 2560x1440 monitors, so I keep it default.


I have no problem too, but that doesn't mean bigger is not better


----------



## falcon26

The Asus is a True 8 bit color panel correct?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> The Asus is a True 8 bit color panel correct?


Yup. http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_pb278q.htm


----------



## falcon26

Thanks I just read that article  Very good read. One thing that worries me though is the PWM for backlight. I usually like my monitor to be bright. So I usually set my brightness around 50-60 I'm worried about flicker I hope I don't see it. I had a Dell U2412M which also uses PWM and when I set it to that brightness I didn't notice it at all really I hope the Asus is the same..I just ordered it from Amazon for $700 should have it Weds with 2 day prime shipping. Also can you turn the power led off?


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> can you turn the power led off?


Someone said that you can turn the light off through the control panel. You don't need to turn it off though, it's almost invisible, at least by the angle I view the monitor from.


----------



## [Adz]

Yes, you can turn off the power led


----------



## ng51

Hello people.

the monitor is really nice, the resolution and with some tweaking the colors too.

But has anyone noticed gradient banding or is it my monitor faulty? its slight but uts there. it surprizes me, because my cheap laptop monitor performs better in gradients.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ng51*
> 
> But has anyone noticed gradient banding or is it my monitor faulty? its slight but uts there. it surprizes me, because my cheap laptop monitor performs better in gradients.


It's the panel.

http://www.cnet.com.au/asus-pb278q-339342332.htm#performance

http://www.cnet.com.au/samsung-series-8-syncmaster-s27a850t-339336768.htm#performance

That said, it is the rare monitor that doesn't have gradient issues, as you'll see if you take a look through some of the other reviews.


----------



## ng51

I see. Thank you for the answer and links.! well perfect gradient then 10bit monitor, (expensive and gfx card supporting 10bit etc)

What connection do you prefer ? i tried them all, and it seems that hdmi 1.4 performs slightly better. (with asus gtx670_4gb), although in most forums dual dvi is suggested.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ng51*
> 
> What connection do you prefer ? i tried them all, and it seems that hdmi 1.4 performs slightly better. (with asus gtx670_4gb), although in most forums dual dvi is suggested.


Two reasons DVI-D is the oft quoted preferred connection:

1) HDMI prior to 1.4 or 1.3 (not quite certain which) could not support a 2560x1440 60Hz signal. With 1.4 and recent GPUs this is a non issue.

2) Lots of claims of input lag when using HDMI but I have no idea if these claims are true. It seems a lot of this concern comes from TVs which do further processing to the HDMI signal. Desktop monitors obviously don't do this so HDMI, DP, and DVI-D should all presumably fare the same.


----------



## steveotron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ng51*
> 
> Hello people.
> the monitor is really nice, the resolution and with some tweaking the colors too.
> But has anyone noticed gradient banding or is it my monitor faulty? its slight but uts there. it surprizes me, because my cheap laptop monitor performs better in gradients.


I don't know if this is an example of it, but I first noticed something yesterday at the Metro screen (probably didn't notice it because I never use it). I have gray tiles, and it looks like there's some banding on the tiles compared to the U2713HM, so maybe the Dell is a little bit better in that regard. I only see it when the tiles are gray, however, and not when I use different color themes.


----------



## jacknhut

Does anyone know the polarity of this monitor at 2560 1440 resolution? I plan to enable Nvidia 2D Surround using 2 of the Asus PB278Q and 1 Samsung S27B970D but don't know if they will match in terms of sync polarity?


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Two reasons DVI-D is the oft quoted preferred connection:
> 1) HDMI prior to 1.4 or 1.3 (not quite certain which) could not support a 2560x1440 60Hz signal. With 1.4 and recent GPUs this is a non issue.
> 2) Lots of claims of input lag when using HDMI but I have no idea if these claims are true. It seems a lot of this concern comes from TVs which do further processing to the HDMI signal. Desktop monitors obviously don't do this so HDMI, DP, and DVI-D should all presumably fare the same.


I suspect the association of input lag and HDMI is because the Korean Crossover /Catleap / Achieva model owners have consistently reported higher input lag on models which have HDMI connectivity (and therefore an extra level of processing) against models that have DVI-D only.

I find 1 frame of input lag perfectly acceptable for FPS games on my PB278Q although I have never had the good fortune to use a 120Hz 0 input lag monitor.


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Thanks I just read that article  Very good read. One thing that worries me though is the PWM for backlight. I usually like my monitor to be bright. So I usually set my brightness around 50-60 I'm worried about flicker I hope I don't see it. I had a Dell U2412M which also uses PWM and when I set it to that brightness I didn't notice it at all really I hope the Asus is the same..I just ordered it from Amazon for $700 should have it Weds with 2 day prime shipping. Also can you turn the power led off?


Set the brightness at 50 - 60 with the PB278Q and you will burn out your retinas! Not noticed PWM pulsing with brightness at 27 but some people are more sensitive to this than others it seems. The Power LED is unobtrusive being situated on the bottom of the bezel but it can be easily turned off in the OSD.


----------



## falcon26

Aw OK good to know. I 'll try the brightness at around 30 then...


----------



## ng51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveotron*
> 
> I don't know if this is an example of it, but I first noticed something yesterday at the Metro screen (probably didn't notice it because I never use it). I have gray tiles, and it looks like there's some banding on the tiles compared to the U2713HM, so maybe the Dell is a little bit better in that regard. I only see it when the tiles are gray, however, and not when I use different color themes.


nice observation. i did some quick test in photoshop and the banding is more obvious in black and white gradients.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFaRsHeR*
> 
> Set the brightness at 50 - 60 with the PB278Q and you will burn out your retinas! Not noticed PWM pulsing with brightness at 27 but some people are more sensitive to this than others it seems. The Power LED is unobtrusive being situated on the bottom of the bezel but it can be easily turned off in the OSD.


i am confortable with 50. lower than 40 seems to dull in my room.


----------



## headoncollision

I have noticed this banding issue with the windows startup screen, when entering your password, its very noticeable, my HDTV didn`t have this issue at all, and to be honest it has better colors, but I guess its because it up tether to 10bit color depth, but it won`t really matter much cuz there isn`t alot of material that natively support 10bit, and especially not games if am not mistaken, and only nvidia quadro and ati firepro support 10bit although I read somewhere that you can enable 10bit in radeon models but am not sure, but a 10bit monitor would definitely help in color banding but again you will end up paying close to 2000$ for a graphic card and a monitor that supports 10bit, and I personally considered it before buying this monitor but I thought to my self, am not going to use it for professional work where color depth is an absolute necessity, having a 100% SRGB and close to 80% NTSC color accuracy is more than enough for my use.


----------



## RazerX

Which splendid mode are you guys using?


----------



## headoncollision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazerX*
> 
> Which splendid mode are you guys using?


am currently using standard mode the only thing changed is the brightness setting it to 30. looking to calibrate it by user mode in the next few weeks or so.


----------



## zinfinion

I knew I was sensitive to flicker/strobe but I wasn't expecting an almost instantaneous intense headache and nausea.










Not only that but the flicker was very visible for me. Not to mention the backlight bleed in three corners, the IPS glow, the strong gradient banding, and the off angle brightness shift that was visible even when looking dead center perpendicular. Oh, and the 3 dead pixels.

I do believe 5 years of S-PVA has spoiled my expectations. Black blacks, high contrast ratio, no backlight bleed or glow, smooth gradients. There is a gamma shift at off angles but to me it is much less noticeable than the brightness dip on IPS/PLS.

Too bad there are no 2560x1440 or 1600 PVA/MVA panels. I guess I'm stuck with what I've got until OLED becomes a reality.









Also, this is in no way an indictment of the monitor or the panel. I'm sure anyone switching from a TN or IPS to this will have no problems. I must say the light antiglare coating was exceedingly nice. Too bad for me about the rest of it. And anyone who is extremely used to PVA or MVA should venture into buying an IPS or PLS with the knowledge that it's a big shift.


----------



## milkmandan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Too bad there are no 2560x1440 or 1600 PVA/MVA panels. I guess I'm stuck with what I've got until OLED becomes a reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this is in no way an indictment of the monitor or the panel. I'm sure anyone switching from a TN or IPS to this will have no problems. I must say the light antiglare coating was exceedingly nice. Too bad for me about the rest of it. And anyone who is extremely used to PVA or MVA should venture into buying an IPS or PLS with the knowledge that it's a big shift.


Now now let's not get too hasty








I am happy to see 2560x1440 come down from the $1k price range already.
Mine is coming in tomorrow, hopefully i get no dead/stuck pixels.


----------



## BillOhio

zinfin, I'm sorry to hear about your experience.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkmandan*
> 
> Now now let's not get too hasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to see 2560x1440 come down from the $1k price range already.
> Mine is coming in tomorrow, hopefully i get no dead/stuck pixels.


Too hasty regarding...?

Other than the PWM flicker I'm sure it would have been fine had it not been such a dud with the bleeding and the dead pixels. The bleeding was very similar to this example I found in another thread elsewhere, AND it was that bad with the room lights on and the brightness set to 27:



I might give the Samsung 850D a shot since it shouldn't have the PWM issue. Though it's about $180 more locally and doesn't have HDMI, which is kind of annoying.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> zinfin, I'm sorry to hear about your experience.


It's no biggie. I have a known sensitivity to proper strobe lights but I was not expecting such a immediate reaction to PWM. I intentionally went with the ASUS to test it, and if there wasn't a problem I'd also benefit from the lower price and the HDMI. So it's mostly all good. At least now I know for future reference.

As for the differences between PVA/MVA and IPS/PLS with regards to glow and off angle shifting I think that was more just not anticipating how much of a difference there would be. I don't think the bleed was doing either of those any favors either since it was notably worse on all colors in those corners. With a bleed-free panel I'm guessing I could adjust fairly easily.


----------



## headoncollision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Too hasty regarding...?
> Other than the PWM flicker I'm sure it would have been fine had it not been such a dud with the bleeding and the dead pixels. The bleeding was very similar to this example I found in another thread elsewhere, AND it was that bad with the room lights on and the brightness set to 27:
> 
> .


my monitor has a smiliar bleeding, in the exact corners, I will post pictures comparing it to the HDTV I have at the same brightness level


----------



## falcon26

Where the heck is the monitor driver for the Asus located? Its not on the website and nothing in the box that the monitor came with...


----------



## shilka

There is no driver for it anywhere what do you need a driver for anyway


----------



## milkmandan

And the monitor has arrived with 1 dead subpixel (Green) off to the right. totally visible when BG is white or any light color that doesn't use green.

Not sure what to do at this point. Got it from Amazon and the box tape had been pre-cut even before i opened it. Not sure if it was due to mis-handling.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkmandan*
> 
> And the monitor has arrived with 1 dead subpixel (Green) off to the right. totally visible when BG is white or any light color that doesn't use green.
> Not sure what to do at this point. Got it from Amazon and the box tape had been pre-cut even before i opened it. Not sure if it was due to mis-handling.


That just sucks


----------



## headoncollision

my light bleeding at 50% brightness



bleeding at 30%



light bleeding at 60%



bleeding at 70%

putting it in this order it really doesn`t seem anything out of ordinary for pls/ips panel, at 50% brightness its very unoticable when gaming or viewing things on the monitor, more than 50% the monitor is just too bright to look at, let alone trying to notice bleeding, I have noticed that this monitor contrast ratio is very high that its really surprising once you switch from total white to black how amazing it handles the transition, its just amazing!, especially at brightness as high as 50.

I took these pics with my HTC desire Z so they won`t be the best pics in the world but they do represent the actual light bleeding as I see it.


----------



## n1ksthlm

Actually, if my second korea is broken upon arrival (which i assume it is so i don't have to be disappointed again) i will probably buy this monitor instead. Only reason i didn't from the start was mostly because i didn't know what PLS was exactly. But basically it's the same thing as an IPS i've understood, some even seem to claim it's better. That's about the extent of my knowledge. It looks pretty damn good from what i've seen so far though. If it's 27 inch and has vibrant colors that's good enough for me.


----------



## milkmandan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> That just sucks


Well at the very least, Amazon is sending me a free replacement.
It is shipping with 1 day, hopefully it will arrive without damage and UNOPENED.
and hopefully no dead pixels.


----------



## falcon26

I got my Asus today as well from Amazon. And so far I don't see any dead or stuck pixels and almost no backlight bleed. But I need to check that later when its really dark. Funny thing is mine too looked lik it had already been opened. I wonder if I got a returned one :-( But anyway it looks pretty good, color uniformity is good. One thing though, I think the build quality on the Dell U2713HM is better. The buttons on the Asus for the OSD menu feel really really cheap. And the Asus for some reason weighs alot more than the Dell. I have my brightness set at 50 and notice no flicker or anything. Will be playing some BF3 Friday evening to really put it threw its paces. I set the tracefree to 20.


----------



## milkmandan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I got my Asus today as well from Amazon. And so far I don't see any dead or stuck pixels and almost no backlight bleed. But I need to check that later when its really dark. Funny thing is mine too looked lik it had already been opened. I wonder if I got a returned one :-( But anyway it looks pretty good, color uniformity is good. One thing though, I think the build quality on the Dell U2713HM is better. The buttons on the Asus for the OSD menu feel really really cheap. And the Asus for some reason weighs alot more than the Dell. I have my brightness set at 50 and notice no flicker or anything. Will be playing some BF3 Friday evening to really put it threw its paces. I set the tracefree to 20.


Check yours, mine was pre-opened as well. The ASUS SEAL TAPE thing was pre-cut and I have 1 dead subpixel to the center right. Green never turns on.
use this: http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php
LOOK very closely and scan slowly. A lot of people tout no dead pixels, but I am starting to believe they just aren't looking since the pixel density is so high.

Also ASUS no longer has the zero dead/stuck pixel replacement policy.


----------



## BillOhio

1 dead subpixel between 2 monitors... is it possible the monitors were opened and quality checked by the seller? And I'm Very confident that I have no dead pixels. As far as backlight, if you have to turn on a black screen in the dark to see it, I mean, how often do you sit in a dark room looking at a black screen?

milkman, I empathize with your disappointment. I really like my monitor but I don't think I'd have been gutsy enough to order online and have it shipped. I bought mine in store at an NCIX location.


----------



## milkmandan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> milkman, I empathize with your disappointment. I really like my monitor but I don't think I'd have been gutsy enough to order online and have it shipped. I bought mine in store at an NCIX location.


Thanks for that :\ If this all goes to bust and the 2nd one is also bad, I am just gna get a refund and do pick up locally from Newegg. At least I know it won't be subject to shipping damage.
I told the CS rep to add additional notes for careful handling, that plus 1 day shipping (vs 2), hopefully will snag me a perfect one.

I am already coming from returning my Auria Grade A/A- panels due to poor construction and dust underneath, i didn't expect a quality $700 monitor to have such problems.


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkmandan*
> 
> Thanks for that :\ If this all goes to bust and the 2nd one is also bad, I am just gna get a refund and do pick up locally from Newegg. At least I know it won't be subject to shipping damage.
> I told the CS rep to add additional notes for careful handling, that plus 1 day shipping (vs 2), hopefully will snag me a perfect one.
> I am already coming from returning my Auria Grade A/A- panels due to poor construction and dust underneath, i didn't expect a quality $700 monitor to have such problems.


i feelyou man igot the asus vg278 nvidia 3d 120 hz and i had to return it 5 times before i got a good one -.-


----------



## headoncollision

comparing the asus PB278Q with LG 32ld550 HDTV, at 1080p, even when the asus p is at 1080p it produced way better picture and more to live colors and depth than my previous HDTV, at the begening I thought that athe HDTV produced better pics but when I connected them both to my gtx 670 I can see clearly how the colors were off putting on the HDTV, I know you cannot compare a pc monitor to HDTV but I wanted to compare them to see how much difference and I saw no harm in posting


----------



## Maridian

Got my Asus today!

First Impressions(excuse my bad english ):

+Very good colors out of the box
+Love the semi-glossy coating
+My first 2560x1440 monitor! I had a Dell U2412m(16:10/1920x1200) before, so its not as impressive as when you come from (lets say)a 21 FHD monitor, but still very nice!
+My Asus doesnt flicker or I just dont see it(turned the brightness down, but still nothing there)
+ No dead pixels and no backlight bleeding that I can see, just some IPS glow(I will update this part later when its dark)

- Input Lag: Yes it's there, but it is very minimal. Unfortunately some components of my new pc aren't here yet, so I just played some "DayZ" and "Mount & Blade : Napoleonic Wars" on it(Using an "old" GTX 460). When I played DayZ I didnt notice the IL at all, gameplay was as smooth as on my Dell U2412m(7ms IL). But when I played Mount & Blade it felt a tiny bit sluggish. I think you can get used to that, if you change the mouse sensitivity.

And here are some pictures of my Asus















The monitor isnt completely calibrated yet







.


----------



## RazerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maridian*
> 
> CUT


User scenic mode? settings? Looks gorgeous


----------



## Maridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazerX*
> 
> User scenic mode? settings? Looks gorgeous


User Mode with NCX's Settings that he posted in his review.

Update: Ok, ICC profile works now. I picked tftcentral's profile for now, NCX's has a bit of a yellow tint. I think another user posted his profile in this thread as well. 'Will try that soon


----------



## RazerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maridian*
> 
> User Mode with NCX's Settings that he posted in his review.
> Update: Ok, ICC profile works now. I picked tftcentral's profile for now, NCX's has a bit of a yellow tint. I think another user posted his profile in this thread as well. 'Will try that soon


Don't know what's NCX


----------



## milkmandan

Got the replacement monitor today and hooked it up. 1 dead sub-pixel (red) at the very bottom left.


I am actually okay with this. It's in an area I don't visit often. Normal usage I don't even notice. On pure black, there are no bright stuck pixels and on pure white, the pixel looks light cyan and blends with the white. Pretty much impossible to see and only visible if you bring a bright red background. Pretty happy with this replacement. Depending, I may switch it out later to satisfy the placebo of having a perfect monitor, but for now, I am going to try this for a couple of days.
========================
Back with pictures (Album Here: http://minus.com/mbfdDEk8m3lEsT). I have this monitor hooked up to my Mac Mini via a miniDP to DP cable through the Mac's thunderbolt port. Loss of a TB port, but no big deal as I don't have any TB devices.


Following the settings posted at the first page of this thread. Colors are fantastic and it isn't too bright. I personally have NO issues with PWM backlight. This monitor has been nothing but a joy to use and look at.


The colors really pop with this monitor.


Enough anime related screen shots, here is some scenery.





Full shot of the ASUS PB278Q next to two ViewSonic 27.5" VX2835wm.

===========
With brightness only at 27. I don't see any noticeable backlight bleeding that would majorly interfere with any movie watching or video with darker edges. If i boost the brightness up to 75+ and view the monitor in with a black background I do see noticeable bleeding from the upper and bottom right. Honestly, backlight bleeding for me is less of an issue. Dead / stuck pixels are far more troublesome in my opinion.

If anyone is thinking about getting this monitor, just pull the trigger, you won't be disappointed. The tilt, swivel and vertical feels very smooth. The build quality is decent, worlds better than the $300-400 Microcenter Auria, Catleaps, eBay Shimians, etc. The display port is actually seated at the right alignment and removal of DP cables is easy.

OSD buttons feel pretty good. Changing options within the OSD menu is not very complicated as the button layout was intuitively designed. The power LED is actually really soothing, the blue isn't too bright and is kinda hidden away. Power LED goes to a soft orange when no signal is detected.

Overall, fantastic monitor, can't wait to get another 2


----------



## Fjorkte

I'm looking to get two of these on cybermonday although I have a question:

My GPU (Geforce GTX 570) has 2 DVI outputs and 1 HDMI output. Is it possible to connect two of these to this GPU (since the PB278Q input is can be a dual DVI cable or HDMI cable)? I'm assuming that the GTX 570 and the monitor cable with the monitor are HDMI 1.4 ready?


----------



## a_2008

Quote:


> I'm looking to get two of these on cybermonday although I have a question:


how much is it in cybermonday?


----------



## Fjorkte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_2008*
> 
> how much is it in cybermonday?


Not sure, but I want new monitors anyways regardless of if there is a discount.


----------



## Fjorkte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fjorkte*
> 
> I'm looking to get two of these on cybermonday although I have a question:
> My GPU (Geforce GTX 570) has 2 DVI outputs and 1 HDMI output. Is it possible to connect two of these to this GPU (since the PB278Q input is can be a dual DVI cable or HDMI cable)? I'm assuming that the GTX 570 and the monitor cable with the monitor are HDMI 1.4 ready?


Nevermind, I found the answer:

_"Question / Issue

How many displays can the GTX 570 HD support at the same time?

Answer / Solution

The GTX 570 HD supports up to 2 displays at the same time, on any port combination."_ - EVGA FAQ

EDIT: I own a GTX 570 though (non-HD). I'm assuming the same applies?


----------



## jtheby

I got this monitor recently and color wise...size....everything is amazing...zero dead pixels (that I found at least). Its perfect for After Effects and the other applications I use for work. My only question is the slight screen tearing I notice while playing games. At first I thought it was just because I had most game's setting set to everything at its highest but even some games that aren't exactly "hi-def" I notice the tearing.

For example -- I got Hotline Miami on steam last night and the game is awesome...but I'll notice the tear while playing even this game. I'm not entirely sure if a screen tear is the way to describe it. It's almost like I can see the horizontal refresh line move up the screen sometimes lol.

I'm using the settings for color etc from the first post in this thread and I'm trying it with different trace free settings to see if I notice anything different.

Any ideas/thoughts?

*edit* I'm using the system in my signature; 3930k, 32gb ram, gtx 680, etc etc

editedit -- I also noticed that Windows always sets the monitor to 59hz for the refresh rate...so I can swap it to 60 but I don't know if that would do much


----------



## jacknhut

Enable Nvidia Adaptive Vsync to eliminate screen tearing, all monitors will exhibit screen tearing if the frame rates rendered by the video card exceed the horizontal refresh rate o the monitor itself.


----------



## jacknhut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fjorkte*
> 
> Nevermind, I found the answer:
> _"Question / Issue
> How many displays can the GTX 570 HD support at the same time?
> Answer / Solution
> The GTX 570 HD supports up to 2 displays at the same time, on any port combination."_ - EVGA FAQ
> EDIT: I own a GTX 570 though (non-HD). I'm assuming the same applies?


Your video card does not support HDMI 1.4 output and thus you won't be able to display 2560 1440 resolution. In order to achieve 2560 1440 resolution via HDMI output, the video card HDMI output, the HDMI cable and the monitor HDMI input MUST all support HDMI 1.4.

Currently only Nvidia GTX 600 series and AMD HD 7000 series support HDMI 1.4 output.


----------



## jtheby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacknhut*
> 
> Enable Nvidia Adaptive Vsync to eliminate screen tearing, all monitors will exhibit screen tearing if the frame rates rendered by the video card exceed the horizontal refresh rate o the monitor itself.


Never had it happen bedore. But i was coming from a 120hz panel.

Thanks, I'll give it a try when i get home. I also kept getting a windows pop up about my system running slowly. Turned aero off to basic and it seems to have gone away from my last quick tests.


----------



## Fjorkte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacknhut*
> 
> Your video card does not support HDMI 1.4 output and thus you won't be able to display 2560 1440 resolution. In order to achieve 2560 1440 resolution via HDMI output, the video card HDMI output, the HDMI cable and the monitor HDMI input MUST all support HDMI 1.4.
> Currently only Nvidia GTX 600 series and AMD HD 7000 series support HDMI 1.4 output.


Ignore my post, I wasn't sure what dual link dvi was. I though it was two physical connections although I now understand it is just a different shaped port.

So yes, this setup will work.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fjorkte*
> 
> Ignore my post, I wasn't sure what dual link dvi was. I though it was two physical connections although I now understand it is just a different shaped port.
> So yes, this setup will work.


570 to the Asus PB278Q via displayport has treated me just fine.


----------



## Hoodz

Is it just me or is this monitor pretty bad for gaming. I bought mine about 3 weeks ago just to see what a 1440p monitor was like and how my tri sli set up scaled at this resolution. And the scaling was great and the resolution was nice how ever when it came to game play it was horrible it lasted 20 mins max as my primary display until i decided to change back to my 120hz Samsung S27A750D and now its my secondary monitor. Even when you drag icons across the screen on the 1440p it felt so slow. Also when watching movies / anime its like it was screen tearing.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> Is it just me or is this monitor pretty bad for gaming. I bought mine about 3 weeks ago just to see what a 1440p monitor was like and how my tri sli set up scaled at this resolution. And the scaling was great and the resolution was nice how ever when it came to game play it was horrible it lasted 20 mins max as my primary display until i decided to change back to my 120hz Samsung S27A750D and now its my secondary monitor. Even when you drag icons across the screen on the 1440p it felt so slow. Also when watching movies / anime its like it was screen tearing.


Its just you i have been playing a lot of RTS FPS and racing games on my PB278Q without a single problem or isue.
For movie watching i will say its not very good but i have never seen a monitor in my life that was good for movie watching i use a Panasonic Plasma TV hooked up to my PC for movie watching


----------



## Layo

Hope the U2713HM won't be anything like you people say about the asus... I really like the IPS and I would be pretty disappointed if i would have to return it and get some 120hz TN panel or maybe MVA, not sure...


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> Even when you drag icons across the screen on the 1440p it felt so slow. Also when watching movies / anime its like it was screen tearing.


Enable Aero when watching movies or use programs which support Vsync and enable Vsync in games. If you disable all forms of Vsync the Samsung will tear too.

Of course the PB278Q will feel slow when dragging icons around vs the Samsung during desktop use and gaming. The Asus refreshes 60x per second while the Samsung refreshes 120x per second.


----------



## shilka

I have finally gotten around to buy a digital camera so i took some photos of my Asus PB278Q and my desk


----------



## dvboy

Rookie here,hoping someone could help me.I purchased one of these monitors a week ago along with an X-rite i1 Display Pro calibrator.In the setup for the software i need to answer what kind of a "Display Technology Type" this monitor is??Is it a CCFL or Wide Gamut CCFL or RGB LED or White LED.For the heck of it I tried them all,they all have slightly different results.My guess is RGB LED??
Dave


----------



## MenacingTuba

White LED.

RGB LED displays cost 2,000$+


----------



## BillOhio

^ I finally figured out what is going on in your Avatar


----------



## dvboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> White LED.
> RGB LED displays cost 2,000$+


Thanks:thumb:


----------



## infranoia

I wonder about the QC on this. The reviews out there all show inky blacks with no PLS glow when reviewing the display angles. I picked up mine from Amazon on Friday, and on Sunday it was going back. I had backlight bleed like you wouldn't believe fanning out from the lower left, top, and right half; the entire screen was affected, even when I turned brightness down to zero. Additionally, PLS glow created viewing angles where the entire screen was blown out; colors, gamma, all would bloom to a milky haze at certain discrete angles. There was a dark band wherever your head shadow happened to be, and everything else was blown out.

There was no "black" on this monitor. Only a kind of purply haze.

However, when viewing brighter scenes, color display and the panel speed were all fantastic.

I'm hoping it's just a manufacturing defect. I presume that Asus hopes that certain defects will go unnoticed by certain buyers, but for me it was completely unusable. Any dark scene or image, for example night or dungeons in Skyrim, had me squinting and struggling to make out any detail.

Looking forward to the second sample. I've heard horror stories of up to five exchanges on this monitor.


----------



## BillOhio

Maybe I got lucky, or possibly I'm less discerning, but the PB278Q that I picked up at a Brick and Mortar NCIX is in really great shape. I've had a very good experience with this monitor.


----------



## infranoia

OK, it's early to say, but I'm happy. This second sample was clearly someone else's return, as it had fingerprints all over it and the packing was a bit shredded. However, there were no dead pixels and the backlight bleed was *much* better than the first one. There's still a bit on the right half, and some in the lower left corner, but nowhere near as bad, and mostly in-line with the reviews. Also, I don't have the blown-out PLS glow like the first one did. It's still there, but it's much harder to find and doesn't wash out the screen like the first one did. This sample actually looks good off-angle, unlike the other one.

Oh, and black is very black. Which is nice.

So beware, I'd say-- there are some bad samples out there that have passed QC.


----------



## shilka

TTL review is up


----------



## BarryBGB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> TTL review is up


OK, What was that video supposed to be. It doesn't run in any browser I have.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarryBGB*
> 
> OK, What was that video supposed to be. It doesn't run in any browser I have.


? then just try the link 




And also take a look at this if anyone has time http://www.overclock.net/t/1339638/what-a-gtx-680-can-do/0_100


----------



## myrtleee34

for the owners of the ASUS PB Series PB278Q, how do you like it? Is it a decent monitor for FPS gaming. I am average game player, consisting of mostly COD Black Ops II. I currently have a Hanns-G HZ281HPB monitor. My computer has enough power to game play, and am running 2 680 evga in SLI. If anyone has any input, that would be great. If there are any other suggestions, they are welcome also.
Thanks again.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> for the owners of the ASUS PB Series PB278Q, how do you like it? Is it a decent monitor for FPS gaming. I am average game player, consisting of mostly COD Black Ops II. I currently have a Hanns-G HZ281HPB monitor. My computer has enough power to game play, and am running 2 680 evga in SLI. If anyone has any input, that would be great. If there are any other suggestions, they are welcome also.
> Thanks again.


I had mine for some time now and i really love it for gaming its by far the best monitor i have seen and used
I never had a monitor anywhere this good before i can say if you have the money and power for it buy it its awesome

Although mine has a flaw or dead/stuck pixel


----------



## bonomork

I'm going to order this monitor, but I'm not sure about the height.
According to PB278Q technical specification physical dimension with stand(WxHxD):643x*552.3*x218 mm so I'm assuming 553-120=433 mm is the minimum height.
Pls. confirm.


----------



## naididae

I bought this one and got one of the korean IPS monitors. I changed the settings to the ones from NCX, including his ICC profile, but when comparing to my korean one here http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php I'm unable to distinguish some of the shades of grey on the PB278q. My question is, is this test worth considering? Should I try and change the gamma to be able to see it?


----------



## naididae

I measure almost 450mm. 440 something.


----------



## bonomork

Perfect available height on my desk is 475mm


----------



## falcon26

Will the Asus do 75HZ at 2560x1440? If so how do you go about setting that up in the Nvidia Control Panel?


----------



## naididae

******* ****, my PB278Q has a dead/stuck pixel in the middle. My korean one is totally perfect. Go figure... going to return the ASUS. Still deciding on getting money back and buying another korean, or getting another one =/


----------



## ToBbErT

Not really importend but asus released a driver for this monitor. Now my monitor shows up as pb278q in my device manager. http://www.asus.com/Monitors_Projectors/PB278Q/#support_Download


----------



## freitz

Has anyone owned this and the VP2770 from viewsonic? Also how can you tell if your sensitive to the PWM?


----------



## philm2004

Just thought i'd share my experience with this monitor, so i got this monitor the other day and so far it has been very disappointing. So far i have found the following defects:

1 stuck pixel - Appears blue on black or dark background.
1 stuck pixel - Appears black only on blue background
Both of these are highly visible at brightness levels of 30%

It also appears to have 5 very small whitish dots most visible when the brightness is at 100% when viewed in a darkish room. These dots are very small and in the most part are unnoticeable unless you look for them, nevertheless they are there. I don't really know what these are (they look smaller than the stuck pixels) they could be dust particles but i cant be sure.

2 darkish pixel that are not fully black on a white screen and are visible with other colours aswell such as red or green. Don't know what these are either, as is not a stuck pixel since they change colour and are not a dead pixel either,but are definitely consistently darker than the pixels around it.

Also consistent with what other uses have said backlight bleed is very visible in a darker room , especially on the top edge of the screen slightly to the left.

I dont personally notice the PWM but i haven't noticed it on any other monitors so i dont really know what im looking for.

Needless to say i have rma'd it straight away. Am i being to fussy expecting the screen to be 100% flawless considering i paid £500 for it?


----------



## naididae

You are most definetly not. I just sent mine to exchange, since it had a dead pixel right in the center. If the next one doesnt come right, I'll just return it for my money and buy a second korean one, cause at least that one came flawless.


----------



## philm2004

The most noticeable problem is the blue stuck pixel, i fired up the game sleeping dogs yesterday and since its quite a dark game i could feel my eye constantly being drawn to that stuck blue pixel in cutscenes. I decided that was just unacceptable in such an expensive monitor. However all the other defects are only noticeable under inspection i.e they are not noticeable at all in normal use even in a dark room.

So my question is if i get a replacement without any really visible defects, but has some minor defects that i dont notice at all in normal use and have to really strain to see, should i just accept that??


----------



## ToriksLV

I have and important question. I want to buy this monitor but i am not sure if it will fit between my desk and the shelf. The highest i can fit under those two is 48.5cm aka 485mm. Will it fit?


----------



## naididae

You should have looked at the page before this one.
No worries, it will fit.


----------



## ToriksLV

Oh sorry then, i was looking but probabbly missed it, thanks.


----------



## CamSpy

Hi guys, just to let you know:
I just received this monitor today, however, out of the box i found 4 dead pixels: 3 red ones and one blueish/greyish and it was not enough, on the right side, the third part of the screen is too grey, when showing a white screen. I would say that illumination on the center is good, on the left side it is a little bit greyish, on the right side it is grey.
I wrote the seller about this matter already, waiting for his answer.


----------



## naididae

Eeew, just replace it =/ My first one had a weird smudge to the left, like it was dirty and a dead pixel right in the center. I'm not sure, but I think that after a while, the top half was brighter than the top bottom in some grays.
Promptly exchanged it and got a perfect one now, thankfully.


----------



## CamSpy

Yes, i'm returning it to get it replaced


----------



## ski-bum

You can now get this monitor on Newegg for $650.00 with free shipping.

Just received mine and I'm very impressed. recommend downloading the driver and profile from ASUS site.


----------



## Weezernation

I bought the PB278Q about 2 months ago, and saw this right away, but didn't want to go through the trouble of getting it replaced and everything. Anyways, is this backlight bleed on my monitor?


----------



## Dcode

Yeah that's back-light bleed


----------



## headoncollision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weezernation*
> 
> I bought the PB278Q about 2 months ago, and saw this right away, but didn't want to go through the trouble of getting it replaced and everything. Anyways, is this backlight bleed on my monitor?


you should get it replaced, your light bleed is even very obvious in normal lighting not even in a dark room. this monitor has a great contrast ratio and it produces a decent black scenes in games and movies, you really don`t want to ruin that with backlight bleeding such as this. in my opinion you will be missing on alot if you decide to keep this one, good luck


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weezernation*
> 
> I bought the PB278Q about 2 months ago, and saw this right away, but didn't want to go through the trouble of getting it replaced and everything. Anyways, is this backlight bleed on my monitor?


That is most definitely a horribly messed unit. Those amounts of backlight bleed are oblivious, let alone on a $700 monitor.

Get it replaced ASAP.


----------



## headoncollision

and I thought I had a light bleeding on my monitor, compared to this I consider my self pretty lucky, especially when I cannot have it replaced what so ever since I bought it from USA and returning it would cover its cost.


----------



## ski-bum

I have no back light bleed at all with the one I just received.

Have any of you tried the drivers & ICC profile that ASUS released?

After installing them are there any changes you recommend to the monitor?


----------



## Weezernation

Thanks yo all of you. I issued an RMA with Asus, and it's going to cost me $55 to ship it to them.







And also, it's going to take 17-20 business days total for me to get it back, but I hope they give me a unit that doesn't have as bad of backlight bleed. I figured that I had backlight bleed, but wanted to check with all of you first to see what you thought I should do, and to see if it was bad. I love Asus, but I am kind of disappointed to receive such a bad monitor from them. Aren't they supposed to test them all before shipping them out?


----------



## naididae

Well, I mean, bad units happen, but what really baffles me is you having to pay 55 dollars to replace an obviously defective unit and it taking so long to replace, specially since you are in the USA.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Hi guys, just got mine. No dead pixel, no backlight problem. Looks ok for now. But want to ask; I'm using Asus HD 7970 TP Edition



I'm connecting it with DVI, what are these settings actually?

And what about Display Port: I had a problem with it. When I connect with Display Port, my desktop settings changes everytime. When I start PC or shutdown monitor and reopen, my desktop icons go to left side. Everytime tries to re-set. with DVI no problem.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Ok guys, can anyone check this video (filmed by me)

First I did start Aida 64 monitor test and Camtasia and record the test. Than opened in Vegas and filmed again with another camera - black to gray (or other color changes). As you see, every push the space button some bad things happens. play, stop,play,stop,play,stop.... I've another monitor (samsung) and try to test it tomorrow

And also with Aida 64 test (without recording) I see with my eyes...






Is this normal? If you have test with Aida 64


----------



## headoncollision

Weezernation why didn`t you return it to the store and got a new one instead of RMA, asus products are one of the best in the market but I wouldn`t say the same about their customer service. they should have never ask you to pay anything, instead their the one who should cover the charges for everything and better yet give you some offer or a discount or something,
when my H100 cpu cooler from corsair had some problems I contacted them from here ( Libya ) even though I bought it from USA they asked me to pay for the shipping and to scan the receipt so that they will pay it back to me when they have the unit replaced, while they could have simply told me that the warranty only covered items sold and used in USA.


----------



## Weezernation

To headoncollision: I bought it off of Newegg, and their replacement warranty is only 30 days from the date of purchase, and I ordered it on November 28th, so I'm way past that. And I know, I can't believe that I'm having to pay for it too. It baffled me that you get a bad unit, which should have been checked on the assembly line in the first place, and now I have to pay to have it sent back and have another sent to me that could possibly have the same problem, or even stuck pixels. I mean, the backlight bleed is completely obvious, how did no one see that on the factory?


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Guys, anyone know which type of display port cable comes with the package? A quality one or cheap product?

I had problem with it.


----------



## jommy999

Hello everyone , im a new owner of Asus PB278Q ( i just got the unit today )







no dead pixel , no light bleeding but only a little PLS glow in the left corner that i can see .









i have a question as my graphic card is gtx 670
in Nvidia control panel customise i set the resolution 2560x1440 32bit at 75hz which surprisingly the monitor can run 75hz at 1440p without problem so far , i would like to know that will it damage the monitor in long run ? as i believe it suppose to max at 60hz @ 1440p

Thank you in advance

eidit more info : i am using the driver from Asus website ( window 8 )


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

I can't set 75hz. Catalyst says 75 but I can't go over 60hz...


----------



## jommy999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> I can't set 75hz. Catalyst says 75 but I can't go over 60hz...


yah if i just use the setting standard form the nvidia control panel it only max at 60hz but need to click to customise the resolution and refresh rate myself to be able to force the monitor to 75hz

i have test the refresh rate with Powerstrip software and seem it run at real 75hz so i am not sure if i keep this refresh rate would give problem with monitor in long term.

i don't know about ATI tho so i can't say how to change it


----------



## jommy999

to DJ_OXygeNE_8 i just checked your video youtube , it doesn't look so good but maybe because of that software also that won't sync with monitor ? i want to help but i am not an expert sorry.

i am using myown DVI-D dual cable which a little thicker than the standard one that come with the unit but i am sure the displayport cable is fine 100% usable ( some expensive with gold plate one around online but really i can't tell the different with quality of the picture )


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Ok thanks









Is there a real software to test monitor to be sure has a problem or not!?


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

And want to share; if connected with Display port cable and turn off the monitor and turn on again this comes;



Is this a normal warning ?


----------



## jommy999

if i were you i would try with lower resolution and see if that really the resolution setting problem.

like lower the resolution to 1080p and go on from there i think


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

If any AMD user here: if connected with Display Port - no option for Pixel format in catalayst or I've a driver problem?


----------



## headoncollision

no matter how tight quality control is, there will always be a percentage of defective units even as small as 1 or 2%, and once the unit is sealed and shipped from the manufacturing plant no one at the distribution or store will test it out before sale, well Weezernation, look to the bright side at least this time you will get a perfectly good monitor, just stress on them to test it before they send it to you or at least send you from the latest patches if its sealed, o and just to make you feel better I actually had to pay approx 120$ to have this monitor shipped from NY to Libya and I must tell you its well worth it and a very good investment, and I am very lucky and grateful that nothing happened to it on route to the carrier address in NY during the hurican,







I was so worried that I will receive a wet package when it arrives here, but thankfully I didn`t and am also very lucky I got a perfectly good unit with no dead pixels and very little light bleed, otherwise it would cost me a fortune to have it replaced via amazon or asus RMA.
wish you the best of luck with your replaced monitor







let us now how it turn out for you


----------



## headoncollision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> And want to share; if connected with Display port cable and turn off the monitor and turn on again this comes;
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a normal warning ?


i have never had this warning before even with my radeon 6950, have you tried the included dvi cable, are you using a different displayport than the included with the monitor?, I think what your experiencing is either a cable issue or a graphic card driver issue, if you own another pc at home that support 1440p with windows 7 i would recommend you go a head and give it a try. it might be due to the graphic driver and windows 8.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

with DVI cable no problem. And yes Display Port cable came with it.


----------



## twerk

Does anyone know why the prices of the PB278Q have gone up £50-£60 on every single website in the UK?


----------



## jommy999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Does anyone know why the prices of the PB278Q have gone up £50-£60 on every single website in the UK?


yah that what i thought too but i just bought it from ebay ( scan.co.uk but on ebay ) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121071059227?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 £255.94 which is the cheapest one i can find but on scan.co.uk main site is more expensive

no dead pixel and no light bleeding , i upgraded from 120hz 27" 1080p Acer 3d monitor which i can say prefer the 1440p Asus so far as this is the best monitor i own yet

at the back of monitor manufactured date: Nov 2012

edit : yes i miss the smoothness of 120hz when moving mouse or scroll down the page but i use customise in nvidia control panel and force the monitor to run at 75hz 1440p on Asus so it does help with the smoothness

i am a very happy owner and hope it doesnt develop any fault.


----------



## CamSpy

How can the 60hz monitor work in 75hz? I wonder


----------



## jommy999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CamSpy*
> 
> How can the 60hz monitor work in 75hz? I wonder


it sort of overclocked monitor ( this monitor actually support 75hz but at lower resolution ) , i learnt from how ppl overclocked their korean monitors ( 70hz - under 100hz ) but korean with 2b board even can go further to 110-130hz 1440p ( depend on monitor , luck , cable and graphic card )

i have tested with 'powertrip ' which i thought it might be drop frame or skip frame to be able to run at 75hz 1440p but seem it run stable no drop frame ( it shown on test as 74.999Hz )

with new Nvidia driver ( 313.96 or newer ) , i believe they removed the limitation of driver ( 330Mhz limit ) which allow 600 series user card can run more signal through the cable but running 1440p @ 75hz only use 302.124 Mhz anyway so the new driver shouldn't be a factor here.

i post the youtube link how to overclock it . it work with all 600 series and the Titan

edit: this monitor is stunning and look at the colours (i attach more pic of my desktop) . its no competition here compare with my old TN panel . its amazing !


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Guys how can we learn what type of cable (comes with it) and input this monitor using?

Display Port 1.1 or 1.2?

HD7970 has display port 1.2.

I couldn't find info about them. I did check cable but no info writes on it. And also coudn't find Monitor input.


----------



## jommy999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Guys how can we learn what type of cable (comes with it) and input this monitor using?
> 
> Display Port 1.1 or 1.2?
> 
> HD7970 has display port 1.2.
> 
> I couldn't find info about them. I did check cable but no info writes on it. And also coudn't find Monitor input.


its disport port 1.2

http://www.asus.com/Commercial_Monitors_Projectors/PB278Q/#specifications

'I/O Ports
Signal Input : HDMI 1.4, D-Sub, DisplayPort 1.2, Dual-link DVI-D '


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Ok thanks, didn't see it









But I'm not sure about cable. I really want to buy a good one.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Guys I'm uploading a video about problem: Can you check yours please. I think I'll send it to service...

will be online soon.

Thanks.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Here is the video;






Can you see this shape..



tested with aida 64


----------



## jommy999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Here is the video;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see this shape..
> 
> 
> 
> tested with aida 64


you should just return and exchange new one for it . call customer service or exchange where you bought it from


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

So this is a problem an not happens with yours, right?

Thanks.


----------



## jommy999

no i don't see any flicker like your one at all and i've have tested my monitor pixel check software which it changing colour similar as your but i don't see it flickering with my eyes /

only negative of the monitor i got only PLS glow but changing viewing angle will eliminate that and i just found sort of small dust ( gray colour ) just as small as 1 pixel which i thought at first it was dead pixel but look from different angle i can't see that dust . it will appear only the front view so the gray dot or dust is under the screen but not the pixel area. ( i don't know if i should get perfect monitor or i can just ignore it as i can only see when its white background )


----------



## jommy999

i don't know if this relate but what is your Trace Free setting ? and what is your Brightness ?

i am on Trace Free 20 as it does help with ghosting and overshoot
my Brightness is 30 , you should not set your brightness too low as the monitor using PWM backlight dimming therefore it will flicking the blacklight and effect the eyes more if you set too low brightness.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

30, isn't it too low?


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Ok Color settings

90 - 75 - 55 - 50 - 6500k - 2.2

Shaprpen 40 - Trace free 20


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

I've Samsung 24" TN monitor and will test it. And I'll check again.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Ok happened with Samsung too.

Also changed graphic card. I've old one (6950) I can plugin and test again.

Is there a % 100 trusted software to check monitors?

But I can say Asus colors really, really better. Now I did turn down brightness to 40, 90 was too much?


----------



## jommy999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Ok happened with Samsung too.
> 
> Also changed graphic card. I've old one (6950) I can plugin and test again.
> 
> Is there a % 100 trusted software to check monitors?
> 
> But I can say Asus colors really, really better. Now I did turn down brightness to 40, 90 was too much?


hehe if you leave it at 90 brightness that will burn your retina for sure ' what i have research from what ppl who using professional calibration they are setting at around 27-35 '

sorry i don't know any proper monitor test software too. . this thread doesn't seem to be as active anymore ( only you and me lol )

if both monitors happened too . now its down to your driver of graphic card or graphic card itself or just software that you use doesn't optimized with the refresh rate of monitor somehow to caused the flicker.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Ok I did connect 6950, happens again but different way. Not too much as 7970. And tested web pages, no problem. Driver or card problem looks.

I did install 12.8 (did download when I've 6950) but looks they use the same driver, not sure.

I was playing crysis 3 at 2560 x 1440 high setings 50-60 fps. I really dont want to change it. I couldn't find 12.8 - 7970 driver. May it be about driver problem, if they don't use the same driver.


----------



## Weezernation

Hey guys, just a quick update. I sent my monitor in for RMA yesterday and it should reach Asus on Monday. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weezernation*
> 
> Hey guys, just a quick update. I sent my monitor in for RMA yesterday and it should reach Asus on Monday. I'll keep you all posted.


How can we possibly know this.


----------



## jommy999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weezernation*
> 
> Hey guys, just a quick update. I sent my monitor in for RMA yesterday and it should reach Asus on Monday. I'll keep you all posted.


good luck with new unit.


----------



## Savo22

Out of curiosity, how bad is the glow on you guy's PB278Q's? I am currently having problems with the glow on mine (just RMA'ed it and got the same problem). For me, it's a shimmer that covers 1/4 to 1/3 of the screen if I'm sitting a little less than 2 feet looking at it straight on and destroys the colors of anything within that range unless it's an extremely bright scene. Is that normal for this sort of display technology or not?


----------



## jommy999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savo22*
> 
> Out of curiosity, how bad is the glow on you guy's PB278Q's? I am currently having problems with the glow on mine (just RMA'ed it and got the same problem). For me, it's a shimmer that covers 1/4 to 1/3 of the screen if I'm sitting a little less than 2 feet looking at it straight on and destroys the colors of anything within that range unless it's an extremely bright scene. Is that normal for this sort of display technology or not?


so it seem the glow is the common thing for this monitor. the glow only appear in total dark scene and if i move screen up a little bit or change viewing angle it does improve and eliminate the glow . it doesn't seem to be problem with me though as i upgraded from TN panel therefore this is a big improvement in term of colours and viewing angle .
so this is as far as the LCD technology goes at the moment. its really depend on luck for someone to buy a monitor ( Blacklight bleeding , glow, deadpixel, stuckpixel and Ununiform ) some less or some more than another ,even with most expensive monitor it will still suffer from it .


----------



## Savo22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jommy999*
> 
> so it seem the glow is the common thing for this monitor. the glow only appear in total dark scene and if i move screen up a little bit or change viewing angle it does improve and eliminate the glow . it doesn't seem to be problem with me though as i upgraded from TN panel therefore this is a big improvement in term of colours and viewing angle .
> so this is as far as the LCD technology goes at the moment. its really depend on luck for someone to buy a monitor ( Blacklight bleeding , glow, deadpixel, stuckpixel and Ununiform ) some less or some more than another ,even with most expensive monitor it will still suffer from it .


Hmm, interesting to know. I'm trying to figure out whether the amount of glow/bleed on mine is par for the course or whether I should just learn to live with it. Would you mind looking at a picture of the glow on mine and tell me whether the glow seems excessive or not, in your opinion?

http://s1337.beta.photobucket.com/user/Savo22/media/monitorglow11_zps0b40ff2f.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## jommy999

the angle that you took photo make it look worse. if you take from str8 front of monitor it won't look like that . ( when i look at the screen from the front angle , my one still have glow from the bottom right and left but when i adjust my stand monitor up a little bit then the glow disappear ) so its only show it some angle when you look at monitor and at total dark room and dark scene only, you won't see that in day time or normal use ,

if you want to avoid all the LCD problems , you have to use CRT monitor if you don't mind bulky as some ppl are still using them as they hate all the LCD issues

this is my 6th LCD monitors in pass 8 years. i can tell you that this is the best monitor i bought yet.

what you can do now is adjust the stand to the right height and set brightness lower to 27-35 ( this should at least make the glow less than before )
but from the amount of money of the monitor if you are not happy then i think you should return and try to exchange or change monitor .


----------



## Thetbrett

Just bought one new off ebay $599 AU. Should have it by Fri, can't wait to see for myself!


----------



## CamSpy

I received my second Asus PB278Q, if you read the whole thread, you may find the story about the 1st - defective one.
The second one seems to have no problems that the 1st one had and I'm happy now so far









The only minus so far, is that when I'm trying to play Crysis 3 on new monitor, I cannot play as good as on the smaller one








it needs some time i believe, to gain the skills on the huge one


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Playing Crysis 3 @2560 x 1440 is super







I'm playing High settings and 50-70 fps.


----------



## Weezernation

Hey guys, I'm getting pretty frustrated with Asus. I went onto their website to check my RMA status, and they have said that they have found no trouble on my monitor while they were repairing yet. It says, "waiting for customer confirmation, no trouble found," yet I haven't received an email from them, a call from them, nothing in my technical inbox on their website, nothing at all. I would hate for them to just ship it back to me without doing anything to it, and me wasting $60 to ship it to them for no reason.


----------



## Savo22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weezernation*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm getting pretty frustrated with Asus. I went onto their website to check my RMA status, and they have said that they have found no trouble on my monitor while they were repairing yet. It says, "waiting for customer confirmation, no trouble found," yet I haven't received an email from them, a call from them, nothing in my technical inbox on their website, nothing at all. I would hate for them to just ship it back to me without doing anything to it, and me wasting $60 to ship it to them for no reason.


Heh, they just did the exact same thing to me. It said that on their website, so I talked with a few ASUS reps about it. He said that they installed new parts in the monitor and wouldn't email me, but I received the same monitor back a few days later without a single thing done to address the problem.

My advice, get a hold of them and make absolutely sure that they are fixing it and not sending it back with nothing done.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> Playing Crysis 3 @2560 x 1440 is super
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing High settings and 50-70 fps.


Me too! Got it this morning before work and set it up, geez it's big, going to take sime getting used to. Ran Crysis 3 on high as well and got similar results. Calibrated it as per this thread, and a little tweaktomy own tasted. Man, what a beautiful screen it is. Had a little bleed, but not too bad, and no dead pixels that i can see. Money well soent!


----------



## ironsurvivor

Went from 5760x1080 tn panels to a single 2560x1440 pb278q and wow. Much much better than the 5760x1080. Love this monitor. No stuck pixels and very minimal light bleed in the upper right corner so i am satisfied


----------



## Weezernation

Yea, I just now finally got an email back from the same guy who issued the RMA and who is apparently doing the servicing on my monitor asking me to explain what inputs I used, what settings I used, and how they could recreate the problem, considering they couldn't see the blatant backlight bleed. I then sent back a very lengthy email explaining that I have used many different graphics cards, nearly all of the inputs, and things like that and reassuring him that it is indeed the monitor. I even sent him the same picture i posted on here of the whole monitor with the areas of backlight bleed clearly circled in white.









Anyways, I also asked him to just send me a new one that doesn't have backlight bleed if he still cannot find the problem. I'll keep you all posted, again.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weezernation*
> 
> Anyways, I also asked him to just send me a new one that doesn't have backlight bleed if he still cannot find the problem. I'll keep you all posted, again.


Good luck. Although if this individual can't see the problem on yours I wonder how he would be able determine if your replacement is free from excess bleed.


----------



## naididae

Wow, I got a Spyder4Pro just this week and decided to do my own calibration and measurements and damn... the 6500k preset in mine was closer to 7600k. It was easier to just set to 5500k, which was almost spot on at 6600k.
Not sure if it's because of some different measurement or what, but my contrast ratio was said to be 550:1, which seems pretty bad (close to that calibrated, or not).
Guess I got a very crappy panel =/ and it's a second one, cause the first had a dead pixel and some strange smudge.


----------



## Arizonian

Toying with the idea of trying 1440p.

Asking current or previous ASUS PB Series PB278Q owners - *If you had the choice between your monitor and any other monitor (price aside) after owing the PB278Q would you have chosen any diffentely?*

I like this monitor and contemplating between IPS or PLS.

I'm also looking at Dell U2711 (no back lighting) and other monitors under the $1000 price range. Rather than start a new thread....I'd ask you guys since I'm leaning toward PB278Q (with back lighting).


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Toying with the idea of trying 1440p.
> 
> Asking current or previous ASUS PB Series PB278Q owners - *If you had the choice between your monitor and any other monitor (price aside) after owing the PB278Q would you have chosen any diffentely?*
> 
> I like this monitor and contemplating between IPS or PLS.
> 
> I'm also looking at Dell U2711 (no back lighting) and other monitors under the $1000 price range. Rather than start a new thread....I'd ask you guys since I'm leaning toward PB278Q (with back lighting).


Despite my Asus PB27Q have a dead pixel short answer no i would not buy another monitor.

The Asus PB278Q is by far the best monitor i have had or seen so far and i would never go back to 1080P ever


----------



## naididae

If price wasn't an issue, I'd probably go with that Viewsonic equivalent. Either way, never going to anything less than 1440p again.


----------



## jommy999

if the money isn't issue then i'd like to get Viewsonic VP2770 or Samsung S27B970D which both are not using PWM backlight dimming .

but Asus and Dell are in my budget and i decided and went with Asus which this is the best monitor i own


----------



## Jopel

Yesterday received mine







Seems not that much backlight bleeding and zero dead pixels.
Building quality seems decent enough, although I got some really minor scratches on the glossy part
of the bezel on the top of the monitor (seriously need to surpress my neurotic visual eyes!







).

All in all really satisfied with the screen and amazing images (esspecially with 4k movies!)








Applied the profile from tft-central, seems beter but 2night gonna try some more settings


----------



## Weezernation

Hey guys. I just got my monitor back today, and I was a little weary because it only took them one day to fix it. But, good news! No more backlight bleed at all anywhere on the monitor. It doesn't look like they replaced the panel or the bezel, so I have no idea what they did to it, but whatever it was, it worked. Now I can finally play games and watch videos without any annoying light spots on the monitor.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weezernation*
> 
> Hey guys. I just got my monitor back today, and I was a little weary because it only took them one day to fix it. But, good news! No more backlight bleed at all anywhere on the monitor. It doesn't look like they replaced the panel or the bezel, so I have no idea what they did to it, but whatever it was, it worked. Now I can finally play games and watch videos without any annoying light spots on the monitor.


They will have sent you a new monitor once they verified the one you sent them was faulty.


----------



## dmreeves

Anyone have any thoughts to add to the first post as far as calibration advice? I have tried his setting exactly and they were too dim. Everything else is fine, but the brightness only at 27 is very dim to me. Anyone?


----------



## MenacingTuba

Why not turn up the brightness? It will barely, if at all affect the colors.

When initially turning down the brightness it will seem dim. Do something else for a while, when you come back it should look fine and you will truly be able to enjoy decent black levels (increasing the brightness increases the black level and makes IPS/PLS glow and light bleeding more obvious too).


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmreeves*
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts to add to the first post as far as calibration advice? I have tried his setting exactly and they were too dim. Everything else is fine, but the brightness only at 27 is very dim to me. Anyone?


Agree. I set them as you did, and just bumped the brightness to 30. Perfect for me.


----------



## ironsurvivor

My eyes are sensitive to bright lights so mine is dim. Im keeping at 27 in a light room. When there are no lights on i keep it at 10, but all my other settings stay the same.


----------



## headoncollision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weezernation*
> 
> Hey guys. I just got my monitor back today, and I was a little weary because it only took them one day to fix it. But, good news! No more backlight bleed at all anywhere on the monitor. It doesn't look like they replaced the panel or the bezel, so I have no idea what they did to it, but whatever it was, it worked. Now I can finally play games and watch videos without any annoying light spots on the monitor.


glad to hear that you got your monitor fixed, now you get to experience the real prleasure of high res gaming


----------



## Arizonian

Been doing homework between IPS and PLS monitors and it found that PLS monitors are better suited for FPS gaming at 1440 with less input lag compared to IPS.

So I'm seeing an open box deal ATM for $515 but the better part of my judgement knows its probably was returned defectively.









I'm not in a hurry so I'm waiting on a good deal to come along the egg. I'll break if I see it new for $599.99.









Well here's hoping for a deal even I can't pass up. Will sell an Alienware OptX to compensate some cost.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Most of the 2560x1440 IPS/PLS have the same amount of input lag (1 frame & beyond), but there are a few exceptions on each side. See PRAD's reviews for accurate oscilloscope measurements.

PLS: Viewsonic VP2770 (see sig)
IPS: Eizo CG275W & SX2762 both are very expensive and use the typical grainy IPS coating


----------



## dmreeves

I got mine for 649 on amazon but picked it up locally when a retailer price matched it. I have would jump on it!


----------



## CDMAN

Got a Asus PB278Q today. No issues thus far. Best looking monitor I have ever owned.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Most of the 2560x1440 IPS/PLS have the same amount of input lag (1 frame & beyond), but there are a few exceptions on each side. See PRAD's reviews for accurate oscilloscope measurements.
> 
> PLS: Viewsonic VP2770 (see sig)
> IPS: Eizo CG275W & SX2762 both are very expensive and use the typical grainy IPS coating


Slightly off topic.....Wouldn't the U2713HM be a better 'gaming' 1440 over the VP2770? Also no PWM back lighting.


----------



## freemini

I've had my PB278Q for a few months, when I saw Titan's "new" ability to OC monitors I opened the nvidia control panel and of course I can set custom resolutions just fine with my 580. I noticed my monitor goes up to 90Hz, but since I'm using DVI it gets a lot of artifacts. I wonder if it's safe to run it at 90Hz if I had DisplayPort, it's quite a significant advantage over 60Hz. I think max without artifacts on DVI was around 80.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freemini*
> 
> I've had my PB278Q for a few months, when I saw Titan's "new" ability to OC monitors I opened the nvidia control panel and of course I can set custom resolutions just fine with my 580. I noticed my monitor goes up to 90Hz, but since I'm using DVI it gets a lot of artifacts. I wonder if it's safe to run it at 90Hz if I had DisplayPort, it's quite a significant advantage over 60Hz. I think max without artifacts on DVI was around 80.


mine is comfortable at 75 hz . I leave it at 60hx tho, because I don't see any massive difference worth the risk of making do what it was not intended for. That's me tho. I have 2x 670's..remember the gpu card has to work harder to make it happen.


----------



## freemini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> mine is comfortable at 75 hz . I leave it at 60hx tho, because I don't see any massive difference worth the risk of making do what it was not intended for. That's me tho. I have 2x 670's..remember the gpu card has to work harder to make it happen.


I haven't had a chance to test it, the move from 120hz back to 60hz is still noticeable to me. There's so much screen tearing when something moves faster, 90hz would definitely help. I guess I'll try 70-ish but that DVI cable is really limiting me.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freemini*
> 
> I haven't had a chance to test it, the move from 120hz back to 60hz is still noticeable to me. There's so much screen tearing when something moves faster, 90hz would definitely help. I guess I'll try 70-ish but that DVI cable is really limiting me.


I'm not sure the cable used will have much difference. remember, these screens were never designed to be at +60hz. Not to be a card snob or anything, but a card upgrade will help more than changing to display port. What games are you running that are having the tearing issues? Also, go to your profile page and put your rig in, that will help.us help.


----------



## ski-bum

Question
I can OC my monitor also with no problem. (Running off of one ASUS GeForce Titan)
How can I OC the monitor during games?


----------



## freemini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> I'm not sure the cable used will have much difference. remember, these screens were never designed to be at +60hz. Not to be a card snob or anything, but a card upgrade will help more than changing to display port. What games are you running that are having the tearing issues? Also, go to your profile page and put your rig in, that will help.us help.


Screen tearing is most obvious in black ops 2, it's probably because I use Max FPS for 60. It's much smoother if I use that but there's screen tearing all the time. Vsync ruins it, it adds so much delay it's insane and unlimited FPS sometimes goes to 110+ which makes the game feel laggy. So I'm trading smoothness for screen tearing. I tried it at 85Hz which seems the maximum without artifacts and it feels like 60 just that I can have 90 FPS max. It didn't seem much smoother so I think I'll just leave it at 60 for the sake of my monitor's lifespan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Question
> I can OC my monitor also with no problem. (Running off of one ASUS GeForce Titan)
> How can I OC the monitor during games?


Unless the game has an option for Hz, it should run at the same frequency as desktop. Just see if it takes long to switch between desktop and game, if it does it means the game is changing the frequency. I noticed that the pb278 takes some seconds to switch resolutions and frequencies.
Also, you can use the OSD to check in system setup, information.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Question
> I can OC my monitor also with no problem. (Running off of one ASUS GeForce Titan)
> How can I OC the monitor during games?


I am assuming you OC through the Control Panel-Adjust Resolution-Advanced Settings-List All Modes. Once you Apply is stays like that so should be running at OC during games.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freemini*
> 
> Screen tearing is most obvious in black ops 2, it's probably because I use Max FPS for 60. It's much smoother if I use that but there's screen tearing all the time. Vsync ruins it, it adds so much delay it's insane and unlimited FPS sometimes goes to 110+ which makes the game feel laggy. So I'm trading smoothness for screen tearing. I tried it at 85Hz which seems the maximum without artifacts and it feels like 60 just that I can have 90 FPS max. It didn't seem much smoother so I think I'll just leave it at 60 for the sake of my monitor's lifespan.
> Unless the game has an option for Hz, it should run at the same frequency as desktop. Just see if it takes long to switch between desktop and game, if it does it means the game is changing the frequency. I noticed that the pb278 takes some seconds to switch resolutions and frequencies.
> Also, you can use the OSD to check in system setup, information.


without knowing the rest of your system, I can only suggest it's time for a new card. Black Ops 2 is known for being needy GPU wise, and your also asking your card to run 1440p @75-90hz. Thats a big ask for a 580. Obviously if you can afford a titan, you mentioned one, then that would solve the problem easily. If not, the various forms of 670's around will also solve that for a reasonable price. Personally, instead of going with a single 690 i went 670 sli, which is cheaper and only loses abuto 5-105 performance for less money, but that me. It would all depend on your system and what it can handle power and PCIe wise, so please, show us your Rig!


----------



## Weezernation

I just wanted to come back and say that if anyone is on the fence about buying this monitor, because of the problems that others and I have had with backlight bleed, stuck pixels, etc. BUY IT. You will not look back and regret spending the money to get this monitor. Sure, you can get 3 1080p monitors for the same price, but there is really nothing that compares to this amazingly high resolution. As soon as I turned mine on the first time, it blew my mind and I was so amazed at how beautiful and crisp everything looked. Even 1080p content on this monitor looks pretty damn good. Buy this monitor, it is completely worth it.


----------



## Weezernation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Question
> I can OC my monitor also with no problem. (Running off of one ASUS GeForce Titan)
> How can I OC the monitor during games?


Wow. I bet that Titan is amazing.


----------



## BillOhio

The Asus PB278Q is $650 at tiger direct.ca right now. If you get one that has no issues ( like I did) then that's a respectable price. I had my $250 24" 1080 Samsung plugged in the other day and by comparison the Samsung really seemed pale and drab compared to the 1440.

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=4561593&sku=A466-2782


----------



## freemini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> without knowing the rest of your system, I can only suggest it's time for a new card. Black Ops 2 is known for being needy GPU wise, and your also asking your card to run 1440p @75-90hz. Thats a big ask for a 580. Obviously if you can afford a titan, you mentioned one, then that would solve the problem easily. If not, the various forms of 670's around will also solve that for a reasonable price. Personally, instead of going with a single 690 i went 670 sli, which is cheaper and only loses abuto 5-105 performance for less money, but that me. It would all depend on your system and what it can handle power and PCIe wise, so please, show us your Rig!


Nah my card works fine for BO2. It usually stays at 100FPS with AA 16x. I've added my rig to my profile but I guess maybe it should be in my sig too. The only thing that really screws up the game is the blur that you can enable for aiming down the sights. That just instantly drops to 30 or lower. I'll wait for 700 series before upgrading, I don't feel like a Titan is worth more than 2 680 ATM.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

I also have Samsung 24" BX2450, after days I did plug just for fun.... Yeah, I will never back to 1080p again.... and colors etc. was looking so cheap


----------



## Arizonian

Can the PB278Q be over clocked to 75 Mhz for those without Titans? Or are the Titan cards the only ones allowing for higher Hz on this monitor?

Has anyone with an AMD or other Nvidia card able to over clock the monitor to 75 Hz and is it stable?


----------



## Thetbrett

Yeah, i did. Stable, but i doesnt like 80! I sit it on 70.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> Yeah, i did. Stable, but i doesnt like 80! I sit it on 70.


Thank for you confirming that it's possible and clarifying it can be done without having a Titan.


----------



## Grimster

This monitor uses PWM Dimming which will kill your eyes....


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimster*
> 
> This monitor uses PWM Dimming which will kill your eyes....


To clarify, it does not 'kill your eyes' in the sense of permanently damaging them. It does use PWM which a minority of users are sensitive to (flicker-fusion thresholds, retinal eccentricity different to 'normal'). Those users may want to stay clear because they will find viewing such monitors potentially uncomfortable and strenuous.


----------



## Arizonian

I was able to view the PB278Q today running next to the U2711 at a local Fry's and I was impressed. I ran the brightness to 20, contrast 80 and looked at different things testing it out and did not notice any flickering. Obviously only under one condition and for a about 30 mins isn't going to be proof enough but feeling confident the PWM back lighting isn't going to be an issue. Will have 30 days to figure it out.

I'm about to pull the trigger on this monitor through Newegg and will go thorough how ever many returns I have to get a good monitor. I'm in no hurry.

I really like what I saw running 'Need for Speed', very sweet looking. I can live with what I saw in terms of motion and felt responsive enough for me on screen during the game. Obviously a different beast then 120 Hz gaming but not nearly as bad as some have said it could be or how I imagined.

I ask myself one last question......After 1 year since release, Do I think a 1440p refresh monitor from ASUS is upcoming soon? With my luck after i buy this, next month the PB278Q2 will come out.









Edit - I found a new Pro Art PA249Q, the ASUS MX299Q which is an ultra-wide 29″ monitor that has a 2560 x 1080 IPS & VG248QE 120 Hz coming but no signs of a newer 1440p.

http://campuslife.asus.com/index/10592/ces-2013-new-monitor-showcase/


----------



## dmreeves

In one short answer, I doubt they will refresh just yet as the monitor just can out! However I can't say for certain. I am in love with this screen and would highly recommend you pull the trigger asap!

I just got it to over clocks to 75hz using powerstrip on my 6970 for those that are wondering if it can be done.


----------



## MenacingTuba

The PB278Q came out in October/November, typically these kinds of monitors have 2 year life spans


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I was able to view the PB278Q today running next to the U2711 at a local Fry's and I was impressed.


Watch the Avengers on BluRay on that monitor. I Really think you'll like it a lot. Hopefully yours is free of any noticeable issues on the first try. Mine was and I'd assume most others are as well.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> The PB278Q came out in October/November, typically these kinds of monitors have 2 year life spans


If every two years seems about right with monitors I'm good.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Watch the Avengers on BluRay on that monitor. I Really think you'll like it a lot. Hopefully yours is free of any noticeable issues on the first try. Mine was and I'd assume most others are as well.


Funny you should mention that. The movie being shown was Avengers across all the monitors when I walked up, before I made him take it down and swap it without another display they had set up with a working system and gaming wheel.

The colors were night and day compared to 120 Hz TN panel. I can already see the writing on the wall, for the amount of time spent gaming @ 120 Hz, I will be getting more pleasure and time doing everything else @ 1440p.

The 3D Vision VG278H Nvidia 2 Lightboost I currently own is going to second rig and I will have my 3D Vision gaming when I feel the need right upstairs. At least if I can kick my kids off anyway.









BTW, trigger pulled. PB278Q probably be here by Wensday, Thursday latest.


----------



## naididae

good luck man, hope it's a perfect panel right from the start!


----------



## Hoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freemini*
> 
> Nah my card works fine for BO2. It usually stays at 100FPS with AA 16x. I've added my rig to my profile but I guess maybe it should be in my sig too. The only thing that really screws up the game is the blur that you can enable for aiming down the sights. That just instantly drops to 30 or lower. I'll wait for 700 series before upgrading, I don't feel like a Titan is worth more than 2 680 ATM.


I was getting the tearing in black ops 2 on my Gtx680s. Have not tried with my titans yet also i stopped using this monitor because of the fact i was getting screen tearing in black ops 2 i diddnt even bother to try any other games. I am going to use that monitor as my primary tonight for some crysis 3 action to see if its any better if not i will stick to my 144hz.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *freemini*
> 
> Nah my card works fine for BO2. It usually stays at 100FPS with AA 16x. I've added my rig to my profile but I guess maybe it should be in my sig too. The only thing that really screws up the game is the blur that you can enable for aiming down the sights. That just instantly drops to 30 or lower. I'll wait for 700 series before upgrading, I don't feel like a Titan is worth more than 2 680 ATM.
> 
> 
> 
> I was getting the tearing in black ops 2 on my Gtx680s. Have not tried with my titans yet also i stopped using this monitor because of the fact i was getting screen tearing in black ops 2 i diddnt even bother to try any other games. I am going to use that monitor as my primary tonight for some crysis 3 action to see if its any better if not i will stick to my 144hz.
Click to expand...

I know I don't have the same monitor, but I also get problems on Black Ops 2 graphically speaking, it says it's at 150fps+ but it feels like 30fps.


----------



## Arizonian

Got this yesterday and less then a couple hours of usage. Sparked up BF3, set it to 'Ultra' settings and in campaign I was pulling 95-130 FPS.









First impressions:

Easier to maintain over 60 FPS on 1440p over 120 FPS on 120 Hz gaming. . Smooth game play.

Very beautiful. I do agree the colors are very vibrant and I'm impressed.

I'm not put off at all by the slight lag / delay I feel. There is a bit of motion blur compared to my VG278H.

Optical mouse responding very well to my reactions and another testament to how much I love this Roccat Savu.

Love the extra desk top space and will be able to get used to the smaller text easily.

Thank you Menacing for the calibrations. Worked well for me.











Found reviews a bit confusing as some sites had different views / test results that did not compare.
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Asus-P5278Q-Professional-27inch-WQHD-Monitor-Review/
http://reviews.cnet.com/lcd-monitors/asus-pb278q/4505-3174_7-35532625.html
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6460/asus-pb278q-review-an-ips-competitor-emerges
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_pb278q.htm

Checked for stuck or white pixels and could not find any. There is back light bleeding on the upper & lower right hand side of the monitor. The left hand side shows some as well. Will take pictures when I get the time by the weekend. I'm going to ask for your guys opinion regarding the back light bleed I see.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Got this yesterday and less then a couple hours of usage. Sparked up BF3, set it to 'Ultra' settings and in campaign I was pulling 95-130 FPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First impressions:
> 
> Easier to maintain over 60 FPS on 1440p over 120 FPS on 120 Hz gaming. . Smooth game play.
> 
> Very beautiful. I do agree the colors are very vibrant and I'm impressed.
> 
> I'm not put off at all by the slight lag / delay I feel. There is a bit of motion blur compared to my VG278H.
> 
> Optical mouse responding very well to my reactions and another testament to how much I love this Roccat Savu.
> 
> Love the extra desk top space and will be able to get used to the smaller text easily.
> 
> Thank you Menacing for the calibrations. Worked well for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found reviews a bit confusing as some sites had different views / test results that did not compare.
> http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Asus-P5278Q-Professional-27inch-WQHD-Monitor-Review/
> http://reviews.cnet.com/lcd-monitors/asus-pb278q/4505-3174_7-35532625.html
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6460/asus-pb278q-review-an-ips-competitor-emerges
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_pb278q.htm
> 
> Checked for stuck or white pixels and could not find any. There is back light bleeding on the upper & lower right hand side of the monitor. The left hand side shows some as well. Will take pictures when I get the time by the weekend. I'm going to ask for your guys opinion regarding the back light bleed I see.


I get some bleeding too, but only on Windows. Within games, even on black screen, i get no bleeding. I think the "bleeding issue" is way overstated and is nitpicking. I love this screen. I did about 4 hours this arvo on Bioshock Infinite and this screen rocks! No bleeding, no eye fatigue, and little noticeable blur. That being said, it did take me and my eyes a few sessions to calibrate. Remember that peeps, our eyes adapt, it takes a little time, and when they do..


----------



## Arizonian

30% Brightness











100% Brightness



One stuck pixel.



_PS I did check for dead / stuck pixels with full screen first. Paint happened to show the dead pixel without having to full screen so I could point it out.._

Don't notice any of the back light bleeding gaming, watching movies, or streaming. One dead / stuck (its a dark spot) pixel on the entire monitor and I combed it until my eyes were watering and then checked it again.

*What do you guys think?*

Gaming looks flawless. Quick 40 sec look.






Edit: Since I'm still the last post.......

After some consideration I'm going to keep this monitor first try.

The dark pixel is very small and even if I try to look for it I have to really try hard.

The back light bleed at 100% that I do see isn't going to be an issue as I keep my brightness to 27% and everything looks flawless at that level. I don't know if I should play the 'monitor roulette' game and perhaps end up with something actually bad.









I don't know if 100% no back light bleed is even possible for any monitor for that matter. All in all I'm happy enjoying 2560x1440p.


----------



## ski-bum

There use to be an ICC profile and driver on Asus site for this monitor, but for some reason they took it down. If anyone would like it, just message me and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Arizonian

Well I guess after looking at other monitor pics online, that yellow glow which I originally thought was back light bleed turns out it is only IPS glow. _Please correct me if I'm wrong._

Brightness 100%



Near flawless at 30% brightness. I'm very impressed if I'm correct. because IPS glow is very common.

Edit - Also no bright pixels. First monitor worked great. I'm happy.


----------



## BillOhio

^My monitor does the same thing. I notice that from different angles it will diminish or almost disappear completely, which doesn't sound like backlight bleed to me. Either way, it has zero visible effect on the image when the monitor is in use.


----------



## ski-bum

My monitor has no backlight bleed at all.
Make sure you have NO lights on in the room or it will reflect off the monitor. Even that lighting on the keyboard will do it.


----------



## shilka

A little update from me



My Asus PB278Q is still going strong besides the one dead pixel


----------



## ToriksLV

Can someone explain PWM Dimming, because i use glasses and iam not sure about that then. :/


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToriksLV*
> 
> Can someone explain PWM Dimming, because i use glasses and iam not sure about that then. :/


Best explanation.

*Pulse Width Modulation* - source
Quote:


> Why PWM is Used
> 
> The *main reasons for the use of PWM is that it is simple to implement, requiring only that the backlight can be switched on and off rapidly, and also gives a large range of possible luminance.*
> 
> CCFL backlights can be dimmed by reducing the current through the bulb, but only by about a factor of 2 because of their strict current and voltage requirements. This leaves PWM as the only simple method of achieving a large range of luminance. A CCFL bulb is in fact normally driven by the inverter to cycle on and off at a rate in the 10's of kilohertz and well outside the range of flicker visible to humans. However, the PWM cycling typically occurs at a much lower frequency, around 175Hz, which can produce artefacts visible to humans.
> 
> The luminance of LED backlights can be adjusted greatly by altering the current passing through them, though this has the effect of altering the colour temperature slightly. This analogue approach to LED luminance is also undesirable since the accompanying circuits must take into account the heat generated by the LED's. LED's heat up when on, which reduces their resistance and further increases the current flowing through them. This can quickly lead to runaway current use in very high-brightness LED's and cause them to burn out. Using PWM the current can be forced to hold a constant value during the duty cycle, meaning the colour temperature is always the same and current overloads are not a problem.
> 
> Conclusion
> 
> As we said at the beginning, this article is not designed to scare people away from modern LCD displays, rather to help inform people of this potential issue. *With the growing popularity in W-LED backlit monitors it does seem to be causing more user complaints than older displays, and this is related to the PWM technique used and ultimately the type of backlight selected. Of course the problems which can potentially be caused by the use of PWM are not seen by everyone, and in fact I expect there are far more people who would never notice any of the symptoms than there are people who do.* For those who do suffer from side effects including headaches and eye strain there is an explanation at least.


----------



## driftingforlife

Just got mine and LOVEING it


----------



## shilka

Am abusing my GTX 680 with my Asus PB278Q in 1440P he he


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Just got mine and LOVEING it


So have you done any checking for back light bleed, dead or bright pixels? How did you fair on your monitor?


----------



## driftingforlife

As far as my eyes can tell no back light bleed or dead pixels. I got it 2nd hand for £380 and it's like brand new, with receipt from Amazon.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> As far as my eyes can tell no back light bleed or dead pixels. I got it 2nd hand for £380 and it's like brand new, with receipt from Amazon.


Take all of my jelly.


----------



## ski-bum

Anyone else need the WHQL drivers & ICC profile released by Asus for this monitor?
For some reason, they've removed them from their site.
Just message me and I'll send them to you.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> So have you done any checking for back light bleed, dead or bright pixels? How did you fair on your monitor?


Mine was great when I first got it. No dead pixels and minimal backlight bleed.

Since then I've gotten one black pixel in the right side mid area. Not impressed but it doesn't effect me very much.


----------



## TMallory

Thinking about getting this next week.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMallory*
> 
> Thinking about getting this next week.


Well after figuring out what I was looking on my PB278Q I ended up with - 1 dark pixel - no bright dot - minimal IPS glow on right upper side of screen with even less on lower right. No bleeding in any back grounds, movies or games. My blacks are very deep. Colors though not as bright as higher end IPS do not saturate. I'd say I fared lucky but perhaps quality control is better now then it was about 5 months ago when it first launched.

*ASUS Display Warranty*

I think the things that stuck out at me most when doing some homework.

Source - AnandTech
Quote:


> PLS is designed to have a advantages over traditional IPS. First, it has a higher level of transmittance, so more light gets through each individual cell. This allows you to use either a lower powered backlight, or to have a brighter display, both of which lower the power output required for a certain screen brightness. Second, as each cell allows more light though, you can pack them tighter allowing for displays with a higher pixel-per-inch count while keeping light output higher. PLS also claims to have better viewing angles for color and contrast in comparison to IPS.


Source - HotHardware
Quote:


> ASUS may not have hit a grand slam with the PB278Q, but it's a solid stand-up triple. Gamers looking for a large screen monitor with a high resolution and great performance should take particular note of this panel, which is capable of displaying fast moving action without distracting artifacts.
> 
> Graphics professionals who demand the absolute best that money can buy may want to consider spending more on an IPS display. For everyone else, the PB278Q is a fine choice, especially gamers.


Source - TFT Central
Quote:


> You will see on first glance that they all offer pretty similar levels of performance in these response time tests which is probably to be expected. The Asus is perhaps ever so slightly faster than the other models though in practice. The ViewSonic VP2770-LED showed a more noticeable level of motion blur which is perhaps reflective of its more modest 12ms G2G specification.



It didn't come with USB 3.
Offers one of every display input and provides the cord for every input offered.
PWM back lighting which is only an issue if it effects you is the only main thing to take into consideration.
Colors aren't as vibrant as higher end IPS models but isn't as expensive either and if your not using this on a professional level this isn't an issue or even noticeable unless side by side.

With all monitors you will have 'luck of the draw' even the expensive ones when it comes to quality control.

I choose this over a very comparable IPS monitor in the end myself. I didn't like the cross hatching issues I was reading about on the other monitor. The PB287Q just seemed to be a gamers PLS panel in my own opinion than the others I viewed. Seems ASUS made this monitor with the gamer in mind and in doing so gave up other aspects that could have been better but only at the expense of higher ms GTG gaming.


----------



## ski-bum

Totally agree.
Purchased for the same reasons.


----------



## BillOhio

I've said this multiple times on the forum already, I know, but my PB278Q is pretty much issue free to my eye. I have no issues with pixels and any back light bleed is minimal to the point that it's effectively non existent (to my eye, of course). I have no complaints at all about my Asus.


----------



## driftingforlife

Just noticed last night I have been playing Crysis 3 in 1920x1200









Turned it up and DAM







, it shot up to 1850MB VRAM usage.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Just noticed last night I have been playing Crysis 3 in 1920x1200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turned it up and DAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it shot up to 1850MB VRAM usage.


And looks a lot better.









I finally watched Avengers and part of Avatar in Blu-ray at home on mine. Colors are more vibrant even at same 1080p resolution over my 120 Hz monitor. Action scenes are great with trace free set at 40 and with a 5-millisecond (gray-to-gray) pixel response which helps deliver smooth gaming action and blur-free fast motion video is sweet.


----------



## petrus

Anyone have the drivers for this? can't find them anywhere..

And anyone got the displayport working?? i got a brand new asus gtx680 dcu2 4gb and get no displayport signal (dvi & hdmi works)


----------



## shilka

I tought i would show off my Asus PB278Q on how colors and light looks on it to anyone interested in the Asus PB278Q







I know i am not the best person in the world to take pictures so sory if they are too crappy


----------



## petrus

Anyone got the displayport working with a 680?


----------



## ironsurvivor

working with 670. Do you have the latest gpu drivers?


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> working with 670. Do you have the latest gpu drivers?


This^


----------



## wholeeo

Thinking of purchasing this monitor. How is the scaler on this monitor for say 1080p on the desktop? If I purchase it I plan on using it just for gaming as I'm much more comfortable using my 1080p 27" for desktop use at the distance i sit from the monitor. Would be nice though if on 1080p it didn't blur. That way perhaps I could get rid of one of my monitors. Looks like the bezel sort of matches my VE278Q's. After getting a taste of gaming on 1440p, I'm struggling putting up with 1080,


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Thinking of purchasing this monitor. How is the scaler on this monitor for say 1080p on the desktop? If I purchase it I plan on using it just for gaming as I'm much more comfortable using my 1080p 27" for desktop use at the distance i sit from the monitor. Would be nice though if on 1080p it didn't blur. That way perhaps I could get rid of one of my monitors. Looks like the bezel sort of matches my VE278Q's. After getting a taste of gaming on 1440p, I'm struggling putting up with 1080,


I think 1080P looks like crap on the Asus PB278Q but maybe i am used to 1440P


----------



## BillOhio

I really enjoy my PB278Q, no regrets at all for the ~$800 after Canadian taxes. That said, The Dell 2713 sounds pretty comparable and I'm seeing them going for near $500 in threads on OCN. That'd be a hard deal to pass up.


----------



## wholeeo

How thick are the bezels on these?


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> How thick are the bezels on these?


2cm-2.3cm.


----------



## wholeeo

Man, sometimes having a Micro Center nearby is a bad thing. Got the monitor and got to say, I was really impressed with the high quality stand. Too bad I removed it in favor of my dual monitor arm mount,







Got the same feeling I had when I removed my 690s stock heatsink. Tried the settings on the original post but a bit too dark and no pop for me. I like it a bit more vibrant so I'll continue to play with settings. So far so good. Love that the monitor next to my 1080p one are pretty identical except for matte bezel finish vs glossy and resolutions.

Edit: Was able to get the monitor to 83hz but dropped it down to 80. Hopefully I don't fry anything,









Edit 2: Actually settings in original post are pretty good. Forgot that I had digital vibrance set to 40% in nvidia control panel when I had the Auria's. Never changed it back to default.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Thinking of purchasing this monitor. How is the scaler on this monitor for say 1080p on the desktop? If I purchase it I plan on using it just for gaming as I'm much more comfortable using my 1080p 27" for desktop use at the distance i sit from the monitor. Would be nice though if on 1080p it didn't blur. That way perhaps I could get rid of one of my monitors. Looks like the bezel sort of matches my VE278Q's. After getting a taste of gaming on 1440p, I'm struggling putting up with 1080,


I find 1080p just fine. I have it on 1080p for other uses and crank it up to 1440p for gaming.


----------



## dmreeves

Why ever run it lower than 1440p??? Anything less is inferior.


----------



## Scooby Boostin

^^^ This. There is nothing like 1440p once you see it... That's all you can have.


----------



## wholeeo

Not everyone sits a foot away from their monitors. Sitting about 3 feet and some change away from 1440p and text appears microscopic unless you zoom in on everything. For this sole reason I have kept one of my VE278Q's next to the PB278Q. So when I sit back I can browse easily from it and when I sit closer and up right I use the higher res monitor. Not to mention besides the glossy vs matte finish both monitors are physically identical.


----------



## headoncollision

you can set the resolution at 1440p and set the texts and windows bigger, so it will be the same as 1080p with the advantage of higher res, just go to your desktop and right click mouse into screen resolution, make text and other objects appear bigger or smaller, if your at 100% set it to 125% or 150%, of course you will lose screen real estate but everything will look bigger and crispier than 1080p.


----------



## headoncollision

I wonder where i can get a screen protector for this monitor, today I was cleaning it and I notices very minor scratches, I was able to fill remedy them with wood polisher gel and luckly they seemed to disappear, it would be a peace of mind to have a screen protector but I wonder how much would it degrade the picture quality.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headoncollision*
> 
> you can set the resolution at 1440p and set the texts and windows bigger, so it will be the same as 1080p with the advantage of higher res, just go to your desktop and right click mouse into screen resolution, make text and other objects appear bigger or smaller, if your at 100% set it to 125% or 150%, of course you will lose screen real estate but everything will look bigger and crispier than 1080p.


I've tried playing with the DPI settings but that personally made things look weird hence why I kept a 1080p monitor next to it. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## wholeeo

After some digging around on Asus forums I stumbled upon an official driver for this monitor which Asus has apparently removed from their website. It also has an ICC profile. Not sure if I should just stick to Windows Generic PNP driver...

ASUS_PB278_Windows_7_WHQL.zip 9k .zip file


Thought it says WHQL it is not since I got the warning before installing it.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> After some digging around on Asus forums I stumbled upon an official driver for this monitor which Asus has apparently removed from their website. It also has an ICC profile. Not sure if I should just stick to Windows Generic PNP driver...
> 
> ASUS_PB278_Windows_7_WHQL.zip 9k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thought it says WHQL it is not since I got the warning before installing it.


I wouldn't install it if it was removed by ASUS.

The custom 6500K settings on the OP was calibrated rather well by MenacingTuba. I used it when I had my PB278Q and it works great.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> when I had my PB278Q ...


wait... wut? You got rid of it? Do you like the Dell better?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> wait... wut? You got rid of it? Do you like the Dell better?


It wasn't so much the Dell being better. Price aside. Here was the story that started with a second dead pixel in eye sight.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1381101/side-by-side-comparison-u2713hm-pb278q-which-one-to-keep

Could have went either way. If the De was still $700 when I looked for a second I would have stayed ASUS. The $585 was hard to pass up for same performance.

Great monitor. Love ASUS. Just luck of the draw and I tried both.


----------



## BillOhio

Ah, OK, Cool. It came down to price then and the fact that you got a bum unit. I consider my Asus to be pretty much perfect, issue wise, but still wondered if the Dells were just outright better monitors. Thanks.


----------



## dmreeves

I've never had a LCD get scratched. You should be fine if you use a microfiber cloth and some decent LCD screen cleaner.


----------



## ski-bum

Here is the Asus drivers for this monitor. Not sure why they took them down, but they work great for me. The ARE WHQL drivers:

ASUS_PB278_Windows_7_WHQL.zip 9k .zip file


They come with the driver which you'll load through device manager and an ICC profile.


----------



## GridIroN

Hey guys,

I just got my tax check, and I've been on the hunt for about 2 weeks trying to find a new panel to replace my HP LP2475w that's getting long in the tooth. After doing my research, it appears there is really no good 24" panel; each is critically flawed somehow, so I'm willing to up my budget to try out a 27" 1440 if it would be a worthy successor to my 2475w...which I didn't think would be hard to find considering my HP has horrible input lag and is wide gamut/over saturated...but apparently...

Anyways, I just got back from the post office to return the Samsung S24A850D. It had excessive motion blur, and even with overdrive set to "fastest", it was noticably less crisp in fast motion games than the 2475. For eg. in Starcraft II, the miners looked hazy, going back and forth, and in Mechwarrior Online, the lasers just looked like a blur. The 2475 doesn't do this. The 850D also overshot quite noticeably on "fastest". The PB278 is kind of giving me hope as it appears to have 6 overdrive levels instead of 2 like the Samsungs.

I am aware, however, that the PLS in the 24A isn't as well respected as the 27A, and the PB278 is apparently a faster panel than the S27A850D? Wondering how it's going to be for gaming....

I'm literally just trying to find a panel that is 8bit gamut, doesn't motion blur (at least, not anymore than the LG H-IPS panel in the 2475w / u2410 / PA246). Apparently the 2475 ghosts quite badly...but I don't seem to be effected by it. I'm much more sensitive to motion blur. The 850D made my physically ill to use.

Thoughts?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> I am aware, however, that the PLS in the 24A isn't as well respected as the 27A, and the PB278 is apparently a faster panel than the S27A850D? Wondering how it's going to be for gaming....
> 
> I'm literally just trying to find a panel that is 8bit gamut, doesn't motion blur (at least, not anymore than the LG H-IPS panel in the 2475w / u2410 / PA246). Apparently the 2475 ghosts quite badly...but I don't seem to be effected by it. I'm much more sensitive to motion blur. The 850D made my physically ill to use.
> 
> Thoughts?


According to PRAD the Viewsonic VP2770 has the least amount of latency. PB278Q and U2713HM comparable to each other but slower than the VP2770.

http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/reviews.html

Comparisons specs.
http://www.prad.de/en/guide/ergebnis_vergleich.html?pradid=bcec6a27030801458190293f335d3a0e&7%5B%5D=0&8%5B%5D=0&10%5B%5D=0&12%5B%5D=0&13%5B%5D=0&14%5B%5D=0&15%5B%5D=0&16%5B%5D=0&17%5B%5D=0&18%5B%5D=0&19%5B%5D=0&20%5B%5D=0&21%5B%5D=0&22%5B%5D=0&23%5B%5D=0&24%5B%5D=0&25%5B%5D=0&26%5B%5D=0&27%5B%5D=0&27%5B%5D=8083&27%5B%5D=8049&27%5B%5D=8096&28%5B%5D=0&29%5B%5D=0&30%5B%5D=0&32%5B%5D=0&36%5B%5D=0&37%5B%5D=0&38%5B%5D=0&40%5B%5D=0&42%5B%5D=0&43%5B%5D=0&45%5B%5D=0&46%5B%5D=0&47%5B%5D=0&50%5B%5D=0&52%5B%5D=0&55%5B%5D=0&56%5B%5D=0&57%5B%5D=0&60%5B%5D=0&65%5B%5D=0&70%5B%5D=0&75%5B%5D=0&80%5B%5D=0&82%5B%5D=0&108%5B%5D=0&order_by=price&order_order=asc&Submit=compare

Sorry for harsh link from iPhone.

I don't think your going to find a fast enough panel at 2560x1440 that doesn't show some degree of motion blur.

Quality-control isn't the greatest on both ends. I tried an ASUS PB2788 which had two dead pixels and my Dell U2713HM has some lower left-hand back light bleed. Both very comparable gaming and movies within 0.01 ms input lag of each other.

PB278Q is a great monitor but I'm not sure how to compare it to other monitors I've not had. Hope the review links help. The PRAD has all three monitor reviews.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> According to PRAD the Viewsonic VP2770 has the least amount of latency. PB278Q and U2713HM comparable to each other but slower than the VP2770.
> 
> http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/reviews.html
> 
> Comparisons specs.
> http://www.prad.de/en/guide/ergebnis_vergleich.html?pradid=bcec6a27030801458190293f335d3a0e&7%5B%5D=0&8%5B%5D=0&10%5B%5D=0&12%5B%5D=0&13%5B%5D=0&14%5B%5D=0&15%5B%5D=0&16%5B%5D=0&17%5B%5D=0&18%5B%5D=0&19%5B%5D=0&20%5B%5D=0&21%5B%5D=0&22%5B%5D=0&23%5B%5D=0&24%5B%5D=0&25%5B%5D=0&26%5B%5D=0&27%5B%5D=0&27%5B%5D=8083&27%5B%5D=8049&27%5B%5D=8096&28%5B%5D=0&29%5B%5D=0&30%5B%5D=0&32%5B%5D=0&36%5B%5D=0&37%5B%5D=0&38%5B%5D=0&40%5B%5D=0&42%5B%5D=0&43%5B%5D=0&45%5B%5D=0&46%5B%5D=0&47%5B%5D=0&50%5B%5D=0&52%5B%5D=0&55%5B%5D=0&56%5B%5D=0&57%5B%5D=0&60%5B%5D=0&65%5B%5D=0&70%5B%5D=0&75%5B%5D=0&80%5B%5D=0&82%5B%5D=0&108%5B%5D=0&order_by=price&order_order=asc&Submit=compare
> 
> Sorry for harsh link from iPhone.
> 
> I don't think your going to find a fast enough panel at 2560x1440 that doesn't show some degree of motion blur.
> 
> Quality-control isn't the greatest on both ends. I tried an ASUS PB2788 which had two dead pixels and my Dell U2713HM has some lower left-hand back light bleed. Both very comparable gaming and movies within 0.01 ms input lag of each other.
> 
> PB278Q is a great monitor but I'm not sure how to compare it to other monitors I've not had. Hope the review links help. The PRAD has all three monitor reviews.


Yea. I mean, I'm using an HIPS right now....i don't need a panel with light speed input lag, just not much motion blur. I haven't used a TN in probably 6-7 years, and the 2475 has around 25-55ms input lag, so it's not like I'm used to faster panels...i just found the 24" 850D ...somehow "hazy". The 850D's overdrive would have made it suitable if it was slightly stronger with less obvious overshoot.

Perhaps I will just have to try a bunch of panels and see which one fits. Paying 15% restocking fees is going to suck though if my next panel doesn't suit me...


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Yea. I mean, I'm using an HIPS right now....i don't need a panel with light speed input lag, just not much motion blur. I haven't used a TN in probably 6-7 years, and the 2475 has around 25-55ms input lag, so it's not like I'm used to faster panels...i just found the 24" 850D ...somehow "hazy". The 850D's overdrive would have made it suitable if it was slightly stronger with less obvious overshoot.
> 
> Perhaps I will just have to try a bunch of panels and see which one fits. Paying 15% restocking fees is going to suck though if my next panel doesn't suit me...


Turns out my futureshop down the road carries the PB248. I'm gonna go check it out tomorrow, if I don't notice anything, probably buy it. Futureshop has a no hassle return policy.


----------



## Quadricwan

Hey GridIroN,

I picked up my PB278Q from Best Buy in Canada - they price matched a sale at Canada Computers, so I saved $60 on their ticket price.

Best part was that both stores I went to had the monitor on display, hooked up to an ASUS Desktop. I couldn't play any games or anything to test them, but I did my best to move screens around, etc and pick up on any input lag. They also had plenty in stock, and said that they'd accept exchanges within 14 days for dead pixels etc. No restock fee.

Something to consider, since I see you're in Canada.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadricwan*
> 
> Hey GridIroN,
> 
> I picked up my PB278Q from Best Buy in Canada - they price matched a sale at Canada Computers, so I saved $60 on their ticket price.
> 
> Best part was that both stores I went to had the monitor on display, hooked up to an ASUS Desktop. I couldn't play any games or anything to test them, but I did my best to move screens around, etc and pick up on any input lag. They also had plenty in stock, and said that they'd accept exchanges within 14 days for dead pixels etc. No restock fee.
> 
> Something to consider, since I see you're in Canada.


yea, future shop and best buy are great stores, if you can get then to price match canda computers. C.C is great for online, but their customer service are douchebags.

I have starcraft 2 on a thumb drive. I'm gonna see if Its hooked to a discreet desktop so I can test it first, but considering its no hassle return, and I live like a mile away, I'll prob buy it anyway and return it if its the same as the s24a850d. I find starcraft 2s quick motion and radical colour shifts are amazing for finding a panel's flaws.


----------



## pilotter

good day looking for a good monitor for use on simulation games.

27"and 2560 x1440 . How is the Asus PB278Q.?

I like to use track IR. Will it be ok or to much ghosting? How are the colours?

I will use the screen near a window, is there a lot of reflection?


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilotter*
> 
> good day looking for a good monitor for use on simulation games.
> 
> 27"and 2560 x1440 . How is the Asus PB278Q.?
> 
> I like to use track IR. Will it be ok or to much ghosting? How are the colours?
> 
> I will use the screen near a window, is there a lot of reflection?


http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/monitor-reviews-discussion/11962-asus-pb278q-review.html

VP2770 has less ghosting, see this post:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1291882/official-1440p-and-above-gaming-club-1440p/3950#post_19706894


----------



## pilotter

thanks, simulation I use it for is FSX. Not high demand on fps usually around 30. Scenery colour is to be correct. I see on the review that colours are ok.


----------



## falcon26

Does anyone have the Windows 8 driver for this monitor? I have seeing in the device manager "Generic Monitor" I know its meaningless but it just bugs me


----------



## GridIroN

Hey,

Just picked up this monitor and currently playing around with it. How have you guys been overclocking the refresh rate??


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Just picked up this monitor and currently playing around with it. How have you guys been overclocking the refresh rate??


Customization through Nvidia Control panel. Not sure on AMD cards......anyone?


----------



## wholeeo

I'm able to 83hz stable on mine.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm able to 83hz stable on mine.


Does it make this panel look notably smoother?


----------



## GridIroN

Also, it seems the PWM might be a problem for me...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Also, it seems the PWM might be a problem for me...


Have you looked at a Asus PB278Q since you say that?


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Have you looked at a Asus PB278Q since you say that?


I own one. I just bought this panel. I don't know if it's the PWM, or me. I regularly have bad sleep habits and have a mildly achy head/eyes sometimes, so I'll have to give it a few days..I think someone also said something in this thread about a certain level of brightness that reduces the stress of the PWM...I think it was 50%? So I'll have to read through.

I really like this monitor physically though. VERY attractive. I find the ViewSonic rather ugly. I'm coming from an HIPS and these monitors looks sort of weird to me (kind of motion blurry) but I guess this is just how most modern AHIPS/PLS look now-a-days with overdrive, unless you want to go back to a TN. I've been out of the game for 5-6 years. I sent back the Samsung S24A850D because it had horrible overdrive controls and blurred like a mofo, but the Asus has much better controls. I also happened to get one with 0 noticable back-light bleed.

If it turns out PWM is not an issue, I don't think paying another $150 for the ViewSonic VP2770 would be worth it, but if it is, it's pretty much my only option left for replacing my HP LP2475w.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> I own one. I just bought this panel. I don't know if it's the PWM, or me. I regularly have bad sleep habits and have a mildly achy head/eyes sometimes, so I'll have to give it a few days..I think someone also said something in this thread about a certain level of brightness that reduces the stress of the PWM...I think it was 50%? So I'll have to read through.
> 
> I really like this monitor physically though. VERY attractive. I find the ViewSonic rather ugly. I'm coming from an HIPS and these monitors looks sort of weird to me (kind of motion blurry) but I guess this is just how most modern AHIPS/PLS look now-a-days with overdrive, unless you want to go back to a TN. I've been out of the game for 5-6 years. I sent back the Samsung S24A850D because it had horrible overdrive controls and blurred like a mofo, but the Asus has much better controls. I also happened to get one with 0 noticable back-light bleed.
> 
> If it turns out PWM is not an issue, I don't think paying another $150 for the ViewSonic VP2770 would be worth it, but if it is, it's pretty much my only option left for replacing my HP LP2475w.


Yeah it does sound like you are PWM sensitive


----------



## falcon26

How are you doing it threw the Nvidia Control Panel? When I goto make a custom resolution it will not let me set it higher than 65hz

Never Mind I got it. I have mine at 75HZ. I actually notice no difference at all really...


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yeah it does sound like you are PWM sensitive


Yea man.

Been playing around for a couple days. The uncomfortableness goes away when I set the brightness to 100% aka, turning PWM off. This might have to go back...I actually really like this panel, and it's build quality...but when you pay $800 for a panel, it shouldn't have any hang-ups..Probably be bringing it back and ordering a VP2770. No PWM, and faster input lag anyway.

Anyways, figured I should post an update.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Does anyone have the Windows 8 driver for this monitor? I have seeing in the device manager "Generic Monitor" I know its meaningless but it just bugs me


They have the Windows 8 driver on the Asus site.

GridIroN, your the first one I've heard of that the PWM bothers you.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> They have the Windows 8 driver on the Asus site.
> 
> GridIroN, your the first one I've heard of that the PWM bothers you.


He's not the first on OCN. PWM filcker though rare does in fact effect some people. Some see the flicker and some even though they don't see it are effected.

Effects can range from light to severe. Includes possible sides effects such as headaches, nausea, dizziness, or eye strains more than average. Most people and I mean a huge percentage don't feel the effects. For those it does effects its very real.

I don't think it's even worth warning people for the most part it's a non-issue. For those effected the next comparable monitor performance and pricing would be the PWM free U2713HM.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> They have the Windows 8 driver on the Asus site.
> 
> GridIroN, your the first one I've heard of that the PWM bothers you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> He's not the first on OCN. PWM filcker though rare does in fact effect some people. Some see the flicker and some even though they don't see it are effected.
> 
> Effects can range from light to severe. Includes possible sides effects such as headaches, nausea, dizziness, or eye strains more than average. Most people and I mean a huge percentage don't feel the effects. For those it does effects its very real.
> 
> I don't think it's even worth warning people for the most part it's a non-issue. For those effected the next comparable monitor performance and pricing would be the PWM free U2713HM.


I have used a non-PWM HIPS since 2008. I could probably get used to the PWM, but that's not a risk I want to take given I only have 14 days to decide to return or keep monitors. I orginally thought that maybe it was just the fact that a 2560 screen is much more high-res than a 1920 and my eyes focusing on a much more HD screen was what was hurting my head, but when I turned the brightness to 100% (aka, turning PWM off), I felt better almost instantly....so I'm 90% sure it's the PWM.

It sucks because I LOVE the physical body, buttons, OSD, and overdrive options on this monitor......it has much of what the Viewsonic VP2770 doens't in everything other than a slightly slower input lag and no PWM, but I can't have a panel that has to used set to an eye-searing 100% brightness at all times. Now I'm getting achy typing this because the brightness is set to "super-nova".


----------



## ski-bum

I just simple stated that he was the first one I'VE heard of. I know it does exist, just can't comprehend it because it doesn't effect me at all.
It's too bad, because the Dell right now is about $50 more expensive on Newegg, and have see allot of people complain about back light bleed with that monitor. (Which I have none)
I know the Dell is very highly rated and loved by their owners, so you'll most certainly be happy with one of them.
You could also roll the dice and go for one of the Korean monitors, if you feel lucky.


----------



## falcon26

I've tried to install that driver. It does not work.....Also is it really safe to run the monitor at 75HZ?


----------



## ski-bum

I have the first drivers that Asus had up there. Not sure if they're for Windows8 also. They work perfectly for Windows7 x64.

ASUS_PB278_Windows_7_WHQL.zip 9k .zip file


They include the driver, that you install through "device manager" and an ICC profile.

I'm no pro, but I thought the ICC profile "looked" better than the one listed at the beginning of this thread.
JMO


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> I have the first drivers that Asus had up there. Not sure if they're for Windows8 also. They work perfectly for Windows7 x64.
> 
> ASUS_PB278_Windows_7_WHQL.zip 9k .zip file
> 
> 
> They include the driver, that you install through "device manager" and an ICC profile.
> 
> I'm no pro, but I thought the ICC profile "looked" better than the one listed at the beginning of this thread.
> JMO


Over-saturated things typically look better than sRGB I've found. The problem with deviating from sRGB calibration is you lose other colours. On my wide gamut H-IPS HP LP2475w, if I attempt to deviate from the red-tinted sRGB calibration, I lose yellow.


----------



## ski-bum

Not sure what you mean by "over-saturated". I think the colors look really good.
It was calibrated by Asus for their monitors. Of coarse, they did remove them. lol
Isn't each monitor slightly different anyways? So what may be a perfect ICC profile for one, could be poor for another.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Not sure what you mean by "over-saturated". I think the colors look really good.
> It was calibrated by Asus for their monitors. Of coarse, they did remove them. lol
> Isn't each monitor slightly different anyways? So what may be a perfect ICC profile for one, could be poor for another.


Well, I'm not a monitor expert, but I mean, turning the contrast up, or deviating from the calibrated ICC recommendations will naturally over-saturate something.

Factory calibrations aren't that great. It's a huge plus if a monitor has an accurate factory calibration...I think the Dell 2413 is the most accurate factory calibrated screen out right now and it still deviates quite a bit.

Yea, they are, but not by a huge margin I don't think. Like, if one monitor needs a blue setting of 47, another unit isn't going to require 65.


----------



## CyBorg807

OK so I just got one of these monitors to replace one of my 3 1080p monitors, after Ii hooked it up I noticed one in a while i got a random flicker on all 3 screens, just like a half second of static or something like that then it carries on normally. It happens sometimes once every few hours or sometimes a couple times per hour, it has happened while I was running games and while I was doing nothing. Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this? Should I try returning the monitor for another one?


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> OK so I just got one of these monitors to replace one of my 3 1080p monitors, after Ii hooked it up I noticed one in a while i got a random flicker on all 3 screens, just like a half second of static or something like that then it carries on normally. It happens sometimes once every few hours or sometimes a couple times per hour, it has happened while I was running games and while I was doing nothing. Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this? Should I try returning the monitor for another one?


Exchange it.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> OK so I just got one of these monitors to replace one of my 3 1080p monitors, after Ii hooked it up I noticed one in a while i got a random flicker on all 3 screens, just like a half second of static or something like that then it carries on normally. It happens sometimes once every few hours or sometimes a couple times per hour, it has happened while I was running games and while I was doing nothing. Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this? Should I try returning the monitor for another one?


If it's not the same thing happening with GridIroN's experiences from the PWM flicker then exchange it. I wouldn't know what it looks like because it doesn't bother most people. If it's happening on the next monitor for you it may be a different way PWM flicker is effecting you. Sounds like a hardware defect though and as suggested start with exchange.


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> If it's not the same thing happening with GridIroN's experiences from the PWM flicker then exchange it. I wouldn't know what it looks like because it doesn't bother most people. If it's happening on the next monitor for you it may be a different way PWM flicker is effecting you. Sounds like a hardware defect though and as suggested start with exchange.


Ya I don't think it has anything to do with the PWM, it's just a half second flickers of like black and white lines on all 3 screens and it happens 1 to 3 times every couple hours at complete random. I tried using different cables, reseating my GPU and re installing video drivers. Nothing has helped. It's not even that bad of an issue but I will probably try replacing it anyways incase it gets any worse.


----------



## falcon26

Cool thanks for that driver inf


----------



## OneGun

Guys i need a 1440p monitor to replace my 1080p one.I will be using this for gaming.Is there any ghosting?I am looking to spend around$700 so it is between the Asus and the Dell 2713.What you guys think?


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Guys i need a 1440p monitor to replace my 1080p one.I will be using this for gaming.Is there any ghosting?I am looking to spend around$700 so it is between the Asus and the Dell 2713.What you guys think?


I think the new PLS panels from Samsung are great, with the exception of the 24 inch version of the 850D. The 2713 though, I've heard is poor for gaming as it inverse ghosts quite badly. PLS panels also have lighter AG coating than Dell's AH-IPS panels, but the Uxx13s are still much lighter than the Uxx12s

I'd say buy a PLS panel from Futureshop/Bestbuy/Amazon and if you don't think it's a worthy upgrade, send it back. I've send back 2 panels already looking for a replacement for my HP LP2475w H-IPS.


----------



## Paganister

Hey guys, just want your opinion on my Asus PB278Q since you have seen others to compare it to.

Mine has a noticable slight colour/brightness shift in the top left corner of the monitor when you are viewing a light or white background. It's like a yellowy tinge, but after doing this backlight test it looks as if it's because it's less brightly lit then the rest of the screen. I don't mind the backlight bleed so much, but it's the fact the top left corner looks like it's smeared or dirty because it's at that tinge.

This is a photo of the backlight bleed.



I have already asked Amazon for a replacement and they have sent one out. But may I ask if this bleed is bad or not? This is at 40% brightness. I am unable to take a photo of the issue with a light background but it's definitely bugging me.

Thanks.

Edit: In fact the whole upper half of the monitor has a slight merky yellow shift. It's just more intensified in the top left corner. When I scroll I notice the shift from being very white to slightly yellowy...


----------



## Arizonian

If your viewing noticeable bleed when gaming, watching movies or just desktop use then its too much IMO.

Exchanging it now was the right choice. They aren't cheap and you shouldn't have to settle when you can take advantage being within 30 days and getting a monitor your fully happy with. Wish you luck on the next draw.


----------



## Paganister

Looking through the photos in this thread there isn't any with a yellow backlight bleed as strong as mine, or not yellow at all, which maybe causing the issue. They all seem blue like the bottom two of mine where I can see it is white on a white background.

It's not really noticable when it's dark, but I've been told it's the same thing if I can see it in the light as well. Hopefully I get lucky this time.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paganister*
> 
> Looking through the photos in this thread there isn't any with a yellow backlight bleed as strong as mine, or not yellow at all, which maybe causing the issue. They all seem blue like the bottom two of mine where I can see it is white on a white background.
> 
> It's not really noticable when it's dark, but I've been told it's the same thing if I can see it in the light as well. Hopefully I get lucky this time.


Do you use it for gaming?If so how do you like it?I am looking for a new monitor..


----------



## Paganister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Do you use it for gaming?If so how do you like it?I am looking for a new monitor..


Love it for gaming. The issues I mentioned are not noticeable to me when you are running around in BF3 or playing Sim City. It's very hard to notice any motion blur but it is there if you look hard (i upgraded from a 1ms TN monitor after all). But overall it's great. Input lag seems about the same too, pretty much non existent.

Remember you'll need a beast graphics card to run most modern games at high settings at it's native resolution. Good thing I have a GTX680, haha.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paganister*
> 
> Looking through the photos in this thread there isn't any with a yellow backlight bleed as strong as mine, or not yellow at all, which maybe causing the issue. They all seem blue like the bottom two of mine where I can see it is white on a white background.
> 
> It's not really noticable when it's dark, but I've been told it's the same thing if I can see it in the light as well. Hopefully I get lucky this time.


Mine was very cool tinted. Most PLS are cool panels. I don't like warm panels...I'd probably send it back in your case. The panel I'm coming from has a very red shift and compared to the two PLS monitors I had in, I much preferred the colours on the PLS.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Do you use it for gaming?If so how do you like it?I am looking for a new monitor..


It takes a while to get used to the different look. You'll also probably have to play around with the overdrive setting and find one that works for you. High OD. has strong overshoot and weak motion blur. Low OD. has strong blur and weak overshoot.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Paganister*
> 
> Love it for gaming. The issues I mentioned are not noticeable to me when you are running around in BF3 or playing Sim City. It's very hard to notice any motion blur but it is there if you look hard (i upgraded from a 1ms TN monitor after all). But overall it's great. Input lag seems about the same too, pretty much non existent.
> 
> Remember you'll need a beast graphics card to run most modern games at high settings at it's native resolution. Good thing I have a GTX680, haha.


AMD users get off easier here as 7950 and 7970 are 3GB cards, with larger buffers vs Nvidia's 2GB. Most of my games didn't drop in performance as much as I was expecting...still pulled 45 at worst, 60+ avg in CryEngine 3, 45fps at worst in BF3 with 2xAA still left on. I'm sure if I turned AA off, it'd probably shoot up 10 frames.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> The 2713 though, I've heard is poor for gaming as it inverse ghosts quite badly.


Only the U2713H (has some strong and colourful inverse ghosting). The U2713HM doesn't have bad inverse ghosting at all, in fact a barely visible trace in most cases and nothing to be noticed nor concerned about. But I agree with what you said about Samsung's (27") PLS panels. I've found them quite impressive. Another thing to remember about them is that the backlights Samsung employs use enhanced phosphors which increase colour gamut slightly. It's still closest to sRGB than any other colour space but you do get an extra shot of vibrancy without things looking too oversaturated (wide gamut style). The PB278Q lacks sRGB emulation so it can't offer the same accuracy as the Dell out of the box but if you're after nice looking colours for gaming then it's a great screen.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paganister*
> 
> Love it for gaming. The issues I mentioned are not noticeable to me when you are running around in BF3 or playing Sim City. It's very hard to notice any motion blur but it is there if you look hard (i upgraded from a 1ms TN monitor after all). But overall it's great. Input lag seems about the same too, pretty much non existent.
> 
> Remember you'll need a beast graphics card to run most modern games at high settings at it's native resolution. Good thing I have a GTX680, haha.


I have 2 7950 boost 3gb cards in crossfire with a 3570k at 4.6.I should be ok


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I have 2 7950 boost 3gb cards in crossfire with a 3570k at 4.6.I should be ok


I got a pair of Titans in SLI, enough to keep Crysis 3 running at 80 FPS maxed out on this monitor.

Also just for an update on my flickering issue, it turn out it has something to do with downclocking from power saving mode in SLI, found a temporary fix on the nvidia forums so my monitor is all good.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> I got a pair of Titans in SLI, enough to keep Crysis 3 running at 80 FPS maxed out on this monitor.
> 
> Also just for an update on my flickering issue, it turn out it has something to do with downclocking from power saving mode in SLI, found a temporary fix on the nvidia forums so my monitor is all good.


Sweet. Glad to hear you solved your issue.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Only the U2713H (has some strong and colourful inverse ghosting). The U2713HM doesn't have bad inverse ghosting at all, in fact a barely visible trace in most cases and nothing to be noticed nor concerned about. But I agree with what you said about Samsung's (27") PLS panels. I've found them quite impressive. Another thing to remember about them is that the backlights Samsung employs use enhanced phosphors which increase colour gamut slightly. It's still closest to sRGB than any other colour space but you do get an extra shot of vibrancy without things looking too oversaturated (wide gamut style). The PB278Q lacks sRGB emulation so it can't offer the same accuracy as the Dell out of the box but if you're after nice looking colours for gaming then it's a great screen.


What is the difference between the H and the HM? I skipped out on the Dell's because I heard they weren't the leaders of the pack anymore...I may need to look into this panel if there's no ghosting/overshoot.

I just ordered a VP2770 though, and according to PRAD, it's better than the Dell in pretty much everything other than probably it's stand and some OSD features, but if I for some reason don't like it...I will have to look at Dell again.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> What is the difference between the H and the HM? I skipped out on the Dell's because I heard they weren't the leaders of the pack anymore...I may need to look into this panel if there's no ghosting/overshoot.
> 
> I just ordered a VP2770 though, and according to PRAD, it's better than the Dell in pretty much everything other than probably it's stand and some OSD features, but if I for some reason don't like it...I will have to look at Dell again.


The H features a 'GB-LED' backlight and offers a higher level of colour processing. It supports the Adobe RGB colour gamut whereas the U2713HM only covers sRGB. The quality control seems to be tighter on the U2713H, could be partly down to the care panel manufacturer LG takes on the new GB-LED panels. The chassis is also a bit different and it features touch and proximity activated controls.

The HM is really the model to go for if you're interested in gaming. Unless you like heavily saturated colours and are tolerant of overdrive trailing then the U2713H is better suited for 'work' in broad colour spaces rather than play.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> What is the difference between the H and the HM? I skipped out on the Dell's because I heard they weren't the leaders of the pack anymore...I may need to look into this panel if there's no ghosting/overshoot.
> 
> I just ordered a VP2770 though, and according to PRAD, it's better than the Dell in pretty much everything other than probably it's stand and some OSD features, but if I for some reason don't like it...I will have to look at Dell again.


The -*H*- is for professional use and has a wide color gamut. Made for professional photo editing and those who have workflow in the Adobe RGB.

The -*HM*- is specifically for mutli-media, gaming and watching movies and workflow in sRGB mode. The U2713HM and PB278Q are on par gaming input lag wise according to PRAD.

*PB278Q* rated good. *U2713HM* rated very good.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> *PB278Q* rated good. *U2713HM* rated very good.


I wouldn't put much stock in that. Prad appears to be like Guru3D; their final verdict doesn't have much to do with their criticism.


----------



## OneGun

Ok guys i am about to pull the trigger on this.It is guaranteed to have zero flaws as in light bleed dead pixels or anything.I just talked to customer service there and i can have it tomorrow if i order in next 2 hours.Shipping is only $8 lol.It has a antiglare coating and is a LG panel.I can return it up to 30days.If i just don't like it then i pay for shipping back,If it is defective they pay for shipping.What should i do?

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=113&cp_id=11307&cs_id=1130703&p_id=10489&seq=1&format=2#description


----------



## Paganister

I've managed to take a photo. Again, I know it's probably due to backlight bleed, but just wanted to make sure whether this is something to expect or not... This is on a white background of facebook. To me I can clearly see the shift to a cloudier colour. You can see it slightly on the bottom but you don't notice it very much in person and doesn't bother me. However, that huge sort of "smudge" in the top corner is noticable...


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paganister*
> 
> I've managed to take a photo. Again, I know it's probably due to backlight bleed, but just wanted to make sure whether this is something to expect or not... This is on a white background of facebook. To me I can clearly see the shift to a cloudier colour. You can see it slightly on the bottom but you don't notice it very much in person and doesn't bother me. However, that huge sort of "smudge" in the top corner is noticable...


That would drive me nuts as i am a perfectionists when it comes to my monitor screens..


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> I wouldn't put much stock in that. Prad appears to be like Guru3D; their final verdict doesn't have much to do with their criticism.


Well there seems to be a consensus on OCN that PRAD has the most accurate measurements regarding latency / response time = input lag. There's always some slant to all commercially sponsored review sites.

After reading many different site reviews for all these products you start to see the similarities being reviewed and start to weed out what's true and what's hype wording.

Input lag VP2770 > PB278Q = U2713HM


----------



## Paganister

Question guys... with the U2713HM, are you more likely to get a good panel with that monitor compared to the Asus? Or is it just as much luck of the draw? I only ask since it's nearly £70 cheaper than the Asus on Amazon now. If my replacement is no good I might swap.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paganister*
> 
> Question guys... with the U2713HM, are you more likely to get a good panel with that monitor compared to the Asus? Or is it just as much luck of the draw? I only ask since it's nearly £70 cheaper than the Asus on Amazon now. If my replacement is no good I might swap.


Luck of the draw is comparable in QA I'm guessing.

Dell does offer the premium panel guarantee on that model which is free cross shipping until you find the panel you like.

If the Dell is the same price or lower grab the U2713HM which has more features and it does everything the Asus can do. If the Asus is on sale less than the Dell then I go for that.


----------



## Paganister

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Paganister

Received the new one. It's definitely better. But now I seem to have a slight red tinge across the right side of the display and the left side/left top corner seems cooler. Much less noticeable than the dirty look I had previously, but still don't know if it's acceptable enough or not. :/ I've reduced the red Gain/Offest too without a lot of help.


----------



## RazerX

Today i've formatted and now can't get past 1080p resolution, of course i have installed video drivers

What should i do?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazerX*
> 
> Today i've formatted and now can't get past 1080p resolution, of course i have installed video drivers
> 
> What should i do?


Did you try GPU driver reinstall?

If so, try with Windows disk, uninstall display driver and reinstall driver.

Do you have Nvidia or AMD?

You connecting via HDMI or D-DVI?


----------



## RazerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Did you try GPU driver reinstall?
> 
> If so, try with Windows disk, uninstall display driver and reinstall driver.
> 
> Do you have Nvidia or AMD?
> 
> You connecting via HDMI or D-DVI?


Yes, i've tried uninstalling and reinstalling

Ati 5870 via HDMI


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazerX*
> 
> Yes, i've tried uninstalling and reinstalling
> 
> Ati 5870 via HDMI


With AMD, try the mini-Display port on GPU to Display port on the monitor. See what happens.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazerX*
> 
> Yes, i've tried uninstalling and reinstalling
> 
> Ati 5870 via HDMI


I doubt the 5870 supports HDMI 1.4a. Use the DVI-D that came with the monitor.


----------



## RazerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> I doubt the 5870 supports HDMI 1.4a. Use the DVI-D that came with the monitor.


It was working flawlessy until i formatted and re-installed Windows 8, gonna try DVI later

EDIT: The DVI did it!







till don't know how it was working before :/


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Anybody recommend overclocking this monitor to higher than 60hz or is it just a waste of time?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

With all seriousness and I don't mean to sound like a troll.

Why not just buy a Korean display?

You can't tell me that Asus warranty is any better. I still have a dead Xonar STX sitting around from a warranty that they dodged. Asus customer support is notoriously bad. Its been consistently bad for me. I would never buy an expensive Asus product because of it.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> With all seriousness and I don't mean to sound like a troll.
> 
> Why not just buy a Korean display?
> 
> You can't tell me that Asus warranty is any better. I still have a dead Xonar STX sitting around from a warranty that they dodged. Asus customer support is notoriously bad. Its been consistently bad for me. I would never buy an expensive Asus product because of it.


Curious who this was in reply to or just in general out of the blue?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Mostly from another thread. Everyone likes to mention warranty as the big reason to go with a higher end display over a Korean.

Lets face it Asus has notoriously bad customer service. This display is a little pricey to have to deal with any bs should something go wrong.

I've heard much better things about Dell and samsung's customer service. Asus seems like too much of a gamble imo considering the price of the display.

I remember hearing complaints of bad service when the VG278H was released and a lot of people were having a weird halo on their new display. I wouldn't have been happy jumping through hoops for a replacement of a new display. At least in that case there were no other comparable options.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Mostly from another thread. Everyone likes to mention warranty as the big reason to go with a higher end display over a Korean.
> 
> Lets face it Asus has notoriously bad customer service. This display is a little pricey to have to deal with any bs should something go wrong.
> 
> I've heard much better things about Dell and samsung's customer service. Asus seems like too much of a gamble imo considering the price of the display.


Point taken.

Some people who are looking into this monitor is because they do not prefer gray market panels. I know this because when I was also searching for a monitor and I did not want a Korean panel. The ASUS PB278Q along with others is actually a good monitor and despite customer service. PB278Q is not a monitor to by pass when looking at primary vendors for a monitor. Customer service should be taken into consideration I do agree and point was made.

Owners of the PB278Q (though not officially a club thread) do coral here and talk about their monitors from time to time. Out of respect for them and the official PB278Q thread we can move forward.

On a side note to others please let's not make this another gray market panel vs main vendors debate here and should be saved for another thread.


----------



## GridIroN

Your monitor is something you will keep and use for sometimes 10 years...why risk buying a cheapo Korean panel that is ugly as crap to look at to boot, when there are North American options for reasonable prices?

On top of that, nearly every company has "perfect pixel" guarantees, and these Korean monitors have crappy, or no warranty, and shipping it back to Korea costs a boat load, or even to wait around to get one in from Korea would take a very long time.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Sub'd.

I've ordered my ASUS PB278Q past Saturday









Just a few weeks waiting until it arrives


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Sub'd.
> 
> I've ordered my ASUS PB278Q past Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few weeks waiting until it arrives


Hope you get one without problems

Look out for dust stuck on the panel mine has that problem


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Hope you get one without problems
> 
> Look out for dust stuck on the panel mine has that problem


Euh... I assume they deliver me a new one








so it will be dust-free???


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Euh... I assume they deliver me a new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so it will be dust-free???


Mine got dust on the panel itself not on the outside of the monitor in that case i could wipe it off

But it cant wipe dust away when its inside the monitor


----------



## Quadricwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Mostly from another thread. Everyone likes to mention warranty as the big reason to go with a higher end display over a Korean.
> 
> Lets face it Asus has notoriously bad customer service. This display is a little pricey to have to deal with any bs should something go wrong.
> 
> I've heard much better things about Dell and samsung's customer service. Asus seems like too much of a gamble imo considering the price of the display.
> 
> I remember hearing complaints of bad service when the VG278H was released and a lot of people were having a weird halo on their new display. I wouldn't have been happy jumping through hoops for a replacement of a new display. At least in that case there were no other comparable options.


I've had nothing but good experiences with ASUS customer services. Any large company is going to be hit and miss as far as it's warehouses and customer services are concerned, but ASUS has a major distribution centre in Markham Ontario which is pretty close by. I RMA'd a GTX 670 recently and within a week I had a GTX 680 back in my system (the 670 was out of stock in their warehouse).

There are other reasons beyond the warranty not to go with a korean panel as well, so I wouldn't pretend that they're the only reasonable option. I have no regrets whatsoever and I'm completely satisfied with the PB278Q.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

If it weren't for [email protected] I'm not sure that I would have been able to RMA my $200 Asus sound card. Even that took quite a bit of hassle. Not his fault, he doesn't even work in the service department. This isn't the first time that I've had to deal with Asus support and I've not once had a positive experience like I've had with sapphire or evga or even msi.

Asus isn't exactly famous for their customer service.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadricwan*
> 
> I've had nothing but good experiences with ASUS customer services. Any large company is going to be hit and miss as far as it's warehouses and customer services are concerned, but ASUS has a major distribution centre in Markham Ontario which is pretty close by. I RMA'd a GTX 670 recently and within a week I had a GTX 680 back in my system (the 670 was out of stock in their warehouse).
> 
> There are other reasons beyond the warranty not to go with a korean panel as well, so I wouldn't pretend that they're the only reasonable option. I have no regrets whatsoever and I'm completely satisfied with the PB278Q.


With you on this one best monitor I have ever owned.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> If it weren't for [email protected] I'm not sure that I would have been able to RMA my $200 Asus sound card. Even that took quite a bit of hassle. Not his fault, he doesn't even work in the service department. This isn't the first time that I've had to deal with Asus support and I've not once had a positive experience like I've had with sapphire or evga or even msi.
> 
> Asus isn't exactly famous for their customer service.


Just my two cents here as a owner of a pb278q that had a bad pixel one stuck green in the bottom right ASUS not only replaced the monitor with a brand new one they cross shipped me one and paid the shipping both ways without me asking. IMO the warranty was huge selling point on this monitor and ASUS came through brilliantly. I just want people looking though this thread to see a owner rather than a member posting about it


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> With you on this one best monitor I have ever owned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my two cents here as a owner of a pb278q that had a bad pixel one stuck green in the bottom right ASUS not only replaced the monitor with a brand new one they cross shipped me one and paid the shipping both ways without me asking. IMO the warranty was huge selling point on this monitor and ASUS came through brilliantly. I just want people looking though this thread to see a owner rather than a member posting about it


Wow, that's great to hear. Hopefully I never have to do that with mine but it feels good to know that they provided that level of service.


----------



## OneGun

I am thinking of getting this monitor.But i was wondering about the PWM back lighting.I know if you turn the brightness all the up up it stops flickering.So if i turn the brightness on monitor all the way up and use my video card to control the brightness will it still flicker?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I am thinking of getting this monitor.But i was wondering about the PWM back lighting.I know if you turn the brightness all the up up it stops flickering.So if i turn the brightness on monitor all the way up and use my video card to control the brightness will it still flicker?


The GPU driver controls 'digital brightness' which isn't the same thing. It has no effect on the backlight. This means that if you have the monitor at '100' brightness and lower brightness on the graphics driver you will achieve a lower brightness and will not get any PWM flickering (the backlight remains at '100' without using PWM). It also means that your black point (depth of black) remains as it is with the monitor on 100 (because it is), whilst lighter colours and whites are digitally muted using your graphics driver. In essence; you lose contrast.

So yes, if you are sensitive to flickering you can use your graphics driver to lower brightness whilst maintaining a PWM-free experience. But it isn't without its consequences. Are you sure you're actually sensitive to PWM or are you just suffering from this PWM-paranoia that's going around? It's a nasty condition.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> The GPU driver controls 'digital brightness' which isn't the same thing. It has no effect on the backlight. This means that if you have the monitor at '100' brightness and lower brightness on the graphics driver you will achieve a lower brightness and will not get any PWM flickering (the backlight remains at '100' without using PWM). It also means that your black point (depth of black) remains as it is with the monitor on 100 (because it is), whilst lighter colours and whites are digitally muted using your graphics driver. In essence; you lose contrast.
> 
> So yes, if you are sensitive to flickering you can use your graphics driver to lower brightness whilst maintaining a PWM-free experience. But it isn't without its consequences. Are you sure you're actually sensitive to PWM or are you just suffering from this PWM-paranoia that's going around? It's a nasty condition.


Prolly more of a paranoia..I am going to look at one tomorrow in A store to see if i can tell.Should i adjust the brightness to 50 in the store to test it?


----------



## PCM2

Yeah 50 is the sort of brightness you'll most likely be using (without touching GPU brightness) and it will be using PWM at that brightness.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Yeah 50 is the sort of brightness you'll most likely be using (without touching GPU brightness) and it will be using PWM at that brightness.


thank you


----------



## Thetbrett

I prefer brightness at 40.


----------



## PCM2

Similar levels of PWM. Point was that if he tests at a brightness of 50 that will be enough for him to see if it bothers him.







Be mindful when 'testing' that store lighting can also cause flickering that is bothersome so also test at a brightness of 100 to compare.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Similar levels of PWM. Point was that if he tests at a brightness of 50 that will be enough for him to see if it bothers him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be mindful when 'testing' that store lighting can also cause flickering that is bothersome so also test at a brightness of 100 to compare.


ok thank you guys. I am going to Frys right now to check it out..


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> ok thank you guys. I am going to Frys right now to check it out..


I'm wagering he's coming home with it.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm wagering he's coming home with it.


I second that.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm wagering he's coming home with it.


I third that,


----------



## OneGun

Ok I saw one and I could not notice the PWM. I am ordering mine through best buy since I am a premier silver member so I get 3 times reward points and I get a 60 day return policy. I really liked the matte finish as my monoprice is way to glossy . I should be ordering Tuesday and I will keep everyone updated. Can these be OCed at all?


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Ok I saw one and I could not notice the PWM. I am ordering mine through best buy since I am a premier silver member so I get 3 times reward points and I get a 60 day return policy. I really liked the matte finish as my monoprice is way to glossy . I should be ordering Tuesday and I will keep everyone updated. Can these be OCed at all?


A little bit. I can do 85hz, but others can do more.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> A little bit. I can do 85hz, but others can do more.


I would be happy with 85.Are you happy with yours? How is it for gaming?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Ok I saw one and I could not notice the PWM. I am ordering mine through best buy since I am a premier silver member so I get 3 times reward points and I get a 60 day return policy. I really liked the matte finish as my monoprice is way to glossy . I should be ordering Tuesday and I will keep everyone updated. Can these be OCed at all?


The PB278Q I had @ 85 Hz frame skipped occasionally. 90 Hz it artifacted. It ran 80 Hz fine for me but I kept it 75 Hz just to play it safe. I'm sure results vary to some degree.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I would be happy with 85.Are you happy with yours? How is it for gaming?


I can notice a difference, my mates can't. I think because I use it at 60 most of the time and flick it to 85 for gaming, i am more aware of the screens overall performance. I couldn't be happier with this screen and will do me until 120hz 1440p.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I am thinking of getting this monitor.But i was wondering about the PWM back lighting.I know if you turn the brightness all the up up it stops flickering.So if i turn the brightness on monitor all the way up and use my video card to control the brightness will it still flicker?


Controlling the brightness/contrast with video card drivers looks awful. I tried that on the PB278q and it was not acceptable. You don't pay $600 for a crappy panel you have to control with video cards :\

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Ok I saw one and I could not notice the PWM. I am ordering mine through best buy since I am a premier silver member so I get 3 times reward points and I get a 60 day return policy. I really liked the matte finish as my monoprice is way to glossy . I should be ordering Tuesday and I will keep everyone updated. Can these be OCed at all?


You wont' "see' PWM, it's feeling PWM that sucks. For me, after using the monitor for 15min+, it gave me intense migrains right between the eyes.

So, sent it back, got the VP2770. MUCH better monitor. Much faster response times. Only problem is I'm dealing with getting dead/stuck pixels replaced twice from Amazon.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Controlling the brightness/contrast with video card drivers looks awful. I tried that on the PB278q and it was not acceptable. You don't pay $600 for a crappy panel you have to control with video cards :\
> 
> You wont' "see' PWM, it's feeling PWM that sucks. For me, after using the monitor for 15min+, it gave me intense migrains right between the eyes.
> 
> So, sent it back, got the VP2770. MUCH better monitor. Much faster response times. Only problem is I'm dealing with getting dead/stuck pixels replaced twice from Amazon.


Replaced it TWICE with dead/stuck pixels and It's a better monitor?

I have no dead pixel and almost no back light bleed and do not notice (like most people) the PWM thing at all.
Take it for what it's worth. More expensive doesn't always mean better.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Replaced it TWICE with dead/stuck pixels and It's a better monitor?
> 
> I have no dead pixel and almost no back light bleed and do not notice (like most people) the PWM thing at all.
> Take it for what it's worth. More expensive doesn't always mean better.


Dead/stuck pixel issues can and do happen with every monitor line. I just happened to get a bad batch from Amazon. Furthermore the VP2770 and the Asus PB278Q are the exact same product with different plastic casings, so you're just as likely to get a bad 278 as you are a 2770. The only difference between them is the overdrive and OSD software.

Yes, the VP2770 is a much better monitor...it's response rate is much faster and it ghosts MUCH less with it's overdrive set to maximum. The equivalent settling on the PB278Q is "TraceFree 60" and it overshoots noticably in some scenarios.

The one thing the PB278 has on the VP2770 is it's construction; the stand and ergonomics of the 278 are way better than the VP, but if you put it on on arm, that advantage is negated.

On top of that, the 278 uses PWM dimming, which was a stupid decision by Asus considering the PB278 is marketted as a professional monitor.

Otherwise the PB278 is a fantastic panel, if you want a cheaper price, don't mind slower input lag, and know for a fact that PWM doesn't bother you.


----------



## ski-bum

You've got me there.
Especially since the Viewsonic VP2770 is an IPS panel and the Asus PB278Q is a PLS panel.
How are they the same?
btw: The rated response time on the Viewsonic is 12ms and the Asus is 5ms.
Your right. The Asus stand will raise up & down and turn into portrait mode the Viewsonic..........


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:

Quote:
Originally Posted by *ski-bum* 

You've got me there. Especially since the Viewsonic VP2770 is an IPS panel and the Asus PB278Q is a PLS panel. How are they the same?

The Viewsonic VP2770 is the same 27" Samsung PLS that the PB278Q uses...Viewsonic just calls it IPS for marketing.

Quote:

btw: The rated response time on the Viewsonic is 12ms and the Asus is 5ms.

Factory response rates are as meaningful as factory contrast ratios. You really think the contrast on your Asus is 800000000000000000000000000000000000000000:1?

http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/review/2013/review-asus-pb278q-part6.html#Responsiveness
http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-viewsonic-vp2770-led-teil11.html#Reaktionsverhalten

Quote:



> Your right. The Asus stand will raise up & down and turn into portrait mode the Viewsonic..........


...Also raises and lowers for portrait mode.


----------



## Arizonian

I do agree the VP2770 overall is a better monitor and you pay for it. For different reasons it may not be worth it.

Comparison in gaming is not as great a difference when you take certain pre-sets into factor. I'll explain......

Playing in 'standard' mode PRAD showed small amounts of overshoot. Using 'Ultra' preset VP2770 showed significant overshoot.

*PRAD - SOURCE* - VP2770 Ultra pre-set 12.4ms
Quote:


> For fast computer games, the response time Ultra-fast option is intended. Here the measurement protocol shows a strong acceleration. Thus, the switching times are shorter on average to about half, *but it also arise significant overshoot*. But these are not so strong that they would seriously interfere with play. Thus, this setting is well suited for its purpose.


The VP2770 did better with overshoot in 'standard' mode coming in at 18.6ms.
Quote:


> The measured brightness profiles show a well-balanced acceleration. These times are just as short selected in the entire brightness range that still *caused no significant overshoot*. This neutral pattern avoids unwanted image artifacts and is well suited for video.


*PRAD - SOURCE* - Looking at the PB278Q 22.5ms with TraceFree at 60.

Quote:


> The measured brightness profiles show a well-balanced acceleration. These times are just as short selected in the entire brightness range that still *caused no significant overshoot*. This neutral pattern *avoids unwanted image artifacts* and is well suited for video.


So PB278Q with Trace Free set to 60 is going to be unnoticeable to VP2770 in 'standard' mode which is actually better suited for gaming. Viewsonic was too aggressive in their 'ultra' pre-set.

If Ultra pre-set causes overshoot one might be better off in standard for gaming and then it's really coming down to preference. Preference is subjective. If playing in 'Ultra' is worth the extra money with significant ovcershoot, if gaming is the only reason for your purchase.

Over all on many other levels I'd concur but on a gaming level.....it's debatable.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I do agree the VP2770 overall is a better monitor and you pay for it. For different reasons it may not be worth it.
> 
> Comparison in gaming is not as great a difference when you take certain pre-sets into factor. I'll explain......
> 
> Playing in 'standard' mode PRAD showed small amounts of overshoot. Using 'Ultra' preset VP2770 showed significant overshoot.
> 
> *PRAD - SOURCE* - VP2770 Ultra pre-set 12.4ms
> The VP2770 did better with overshoot in 'standard' mode coming in at 18.6ms.
> *PRAD - SOURCE* - Looking at the PB278Q 22.5ms with TraceFree at 60.
> So PB278Q with Trace Free set to 60 is going to be unnoticeable to VP2770 in 'standard' mode which is actually better suited for gaming. Viewsonic was too aggressive in their 'ultra' pre-set.
> 
> If Ultra pre-set causes overshoot one might be better off in standard for gaming and then it's really coming down to preference. Preference is subjective. If playing in 'Ultra' is worth the extra money with significant ovcershoot, if gaming is the only reason for your purchase.
> 
> Over all on many other levels I'd concur but on a gaming level.....it's debatable.


Ignore Prad's actual opinions. They are like Guru3D; their opinions have no context to other products they reviewed and their final opinion is completely arbitrary in context to the review itself. Look at the overshoot graph. The VP2770 on "Ultra Fast" overshoots less than the PB278 on "TraceFree 60". I've owned both monitors, am using a VP2770 right now and can attest that the 2770 is much faster and overshoots less. I found noticeable overshoots in several games with the PB. The 2770 has minor overshoot (not even noticeable) in Starcraft II, and that's about it.

I test overshoot with Starcraft II, MechWarrior Online, Battlefield 3, and Need for Speed Shift 2. All different types of games, with different types of movement profiles.

I have nothing against the PB278...If it were up to me, I'd probably have kept it if it didn't use ******ed PWM, but the objective truth is, the 2770 is better if you're willing to pay an extra $100 for a better overdrive, and a sturdier frame.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Ignore Prad's actual opinions. They are like Guru3D; their opinions have no context to other products they reviewed and their final opinion is completely arbitrary in context to the review itself. Look at the overshoot graph. The VP2770 on "Ultra Fast" overshoots less than the PB278 on "TraceFree 60". I've owned both monitors, am using a VP2770 right now and can attest that the 2770 is much faster and overshoots less. I found noticeable overshoots in several games with the PB. The 2770 has minor overshoot (not even noticeable) in Starcraft II, and that's about it.
> 
> I test overshoot with Starcraft II, MechWarrior Online, Battlefield 3, and Need for Speed Shift 2. All different types of games, with different types of movement profiles.
> 
> I have nothing against the PB278...If it were up to me, I'd probably have kept it if it didn't use ******ed PWM, but the objective truth is, the 2770 is better if you're willing to pay an extra $100 for a better overdrive, and a sturdier frame.


Your the one that linked Prad to begin with.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Ignore Prad's actual opinions. +snip+


No thanks. That's also subjective and I like PRAD all around for displays. They are pretty professional IMO and I don't sense any bias as your suggesting.

I do understand advertising dollars on their website which can be said about any review site. I also don't take just one review into account as solid fact and more of one tid bit of info. I read many reviews from different sources. Sadly, when it comes to the VP2770 there aren't many reviews as other monitors. That I don't understand.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Your the one that linked Prad to begin with.


1) Their numbers are reliable. Their opinions are subjective and lack context.

2) You were the one that passive aggressively forced me to defend my personal purchasing opinions (which weren't even directed at you...) Don't get butthurt.

3) You are being obstinant for the sake of attempting to defend your purchase because you spent $600 bucks on it and you don't want someone telling you something on the market is better, which is immature, but I can understand it.

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> No thanks.
Click to expand...

You're choice. I prefer looking at the numbers and making my own conclusions with the context of it's competitors in mind. Saying a product has poor input lag is useless unless you consider that it's only slow in comparison to a TN...which PRAD is guilty of doing often.

Quote:


> That's also subjective and I like PRAD all around for displays. They are pretty professional IMO and I don't sense any bias as your suggesting.


I never said they were biased....

Quote:


> I do understand advertising dollars on their website which can be said about any review site


I didn't say anything about advertising.

Quote:


> I also don't take just one review into account as solid fact and more of one tid bit of info. I read many reviews from different sources. Sadly, when it comes to the VP2770 there aren't many reviews as other monitors. That I don't understand.


As MenacingTuba preaches, PRAD is the only worthwhile locale for accurate monitor numbers.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> I never said they were biased....
> 
> I didn't say anything about advertising.


Sorry I misunderstood your comparison of PRAD to Guru 3D. I understand what you meant now about your perceiving PRAD's opinions subjective. I'd say that's true for any review site to some degree. Point taken whether I agree or not.

Didn't mean to put words in your mouth.


----------



## PCM2

Don't forget the VP2770 has an 'Advanced' overdrive setting between 'Standard' and 'Ultra' which is actually very nicely balanced but PRAD failed to test. This shortens many transition times without adding obnoxious inverse ghosting and is perhaps better balanced than any of the TraceFree settings on the ASUS. Having said that I find that both monitors are quite comparable in practice when it comes to pixel responsiveness. The slight response time differences are very much negated by more important factors equal to both including refresh rate and the sample and hold sampling method.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> As MenacingTuba preaches, PRAD is the only worthwhile locale for accurate monitor numbers.


Just for input lag. PCM2's SMT Tool measurements are very close to PRAD's oscilloscope measurements (SMT results should be within a few ms of the oscilloscope readings), as are mine, Vega's and 10e's (we all tested a few of the same monitors and got nearly identical results).

I don't see what the problem is with PRAD having adds. Testing equipment costs money...look up the prices of some of their testing equipment such as the i1 pro spectrophometer (1,250$...it's just one of the colorimeters they use), iscan VP50 video processor (3,000$), ect.

It takes tons of time+effort to construct a review.

.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Just for input lag. PCM2's SMT Tool measurements are very close to PRAD's oscilloscope measurements (SMT results should be within a few ms of the oscilloscope readings), as are mine, Vega's and 10e's (we all tested a few of the same monitors and got nearly identical results).
> 
> I don't see what the problem is with PRAD having adds. Testing equipment costs money...look up the prices of some of their testing equipment such as the i1 pro spectrophometer (1,250$...it's just one of the colorimeters they use), iscan VP50 video processor (3,000$), ect.
> 
> It takes tons of time+effort to construct a review.
> 
> .


No one is saying anything about adds.


----------



## uaedroid

Guys, what is the highest Refresh Rate you were able to set? 85hz? 90hz?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Guys, what is the highest Refresh Rate you were able to set? 85hz? 90hz?


I had the PB278Q for a couple weeks and top clock was 85 Hz refresh but would frame skip noticeable on my cursor. I tried 90 Hz did not pass refresh 'test'. I could have run it at 80 Hz I'm sure but chose to back down to 75 Hz refresh rate 24/7.


----------



## Thetbrett

I can run at 85, but i also leave it at 75hz.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I had the PB278Q for a couple weeks and top clock was 85 Hz refresh but would frame skip noticeable on my cursor. I tried 90 Hz did not pass refresh 'test'. I could have run it at 80 Hz I'm sure but chose to back down to 75 Hz refresh rate 24/7.


Thanks for the replies Arizonian and Thetbrett, I will revert it back to 75 Hz. I can also pass up to 85 Hz and fail on 90 Hz.

Also, what can you recommend for cleaning the screen?


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Thanks for the replies Arizonian and Thetbrett, I will revert it back to 75 Hz. I can also pass up to 85 Hz and fail on 90 Hz.
> 
> Also, what can you recommend for cleaning the screen?


any retail cleners. I use a product that was in the supermarket cleaning section, has a bunch of wet wipes and a lint free cloth, does the trick. Of course, now i will find out I am using the wrong type


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> any retail cleners. I use a product that was in the supermarket cleaning section, has a bunch of wet wipes and a lint free cloth, does the trick. Of course, now i will find out I am using the wrong type


Thanks. Let us hear from others what they are using.


----------



## knightsilver

Im looking at dual pb278q's or the pb278q with a 22"ish IPS(for menus, webpages, videos) But the pb278q would be mainly for modeling, rigging, texturing and some animation.

Looking at the Quadro K4000:

http://www3.pny.com/NVIDIA-Quadro-K4000-P3275C365.aspx

Would the K4000 push two 1440p's or do I go single 1440p with A 22"ish for the 2nd?


----------



## mboner1

Alright, so i just grabbed this monitor. Not overly impressed, i have calibrated with spyder elite and the contrast ratio is woeful!! Tried setting different brightness and still the same result. At 180 cdm brightness best result i can get is 0.36 for black level. 180 divided by .36 = 500 contrast ratio.. And that's the best result!! Is there a setting i'm missing in the osd??? Or is it really just that bad? This is in the user "splendid" preset. bah!


----------



## PCM2

The Spyder colorimeter series is not good for measuring contrast. They are not able to accurately measure the black point of a monitor and tend to overstate it. This is why I use a separate device for measuring light levels when I review monitors.


----------



## mboner1

Well i'm not getting varying results. Is this monitor meant to come with a factory calibrated report? cos mine doesn't have one.

Massive black crush aswell. Using dvi to dvi. Think i'm just going to leave it at what it was out of the box. 277 cdm brightness cos that's the only bloody way i can see 2 feet in front of me in metro last light. I tell you coming from a $189 22 inch dell ips to this, well it's a massive let down. PLS, well done samsung, you got me again.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Well i'm not getting varying results. Is this monitor meant to come with a factory calibrated report? cos mine doesn't have one. -Snip-.


Your thinking of Dell Ultra Sharp series. Individually factory pre-calibrated and provide each monitors specific sheet with max color deviation of 5 DeltaE94.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Your thinking of Dell Ultra Sharp series. Individually factory pre-calibrated and provide each monitors specific sheet with max color deviation of 5 DeltaE94.


Thanks. I knew i should have gone with the dell. Live and we learn. Anyway, i couldn't leave it as it came as it had a green tint to it, so i just changed it to user mode, left the brightness at 90 , set white point to native in spyder and calibrated from there. got rid of the green tint and i can still see what's going on, albeit at a ridiculously high brightness. For anyone who might find it useful here's the icc profile, just set to user mode and leave brightness at 90 and see how you go. Bang.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/59654549/aa111111.icm


----------



## mboner1

Little bit happier with it now..


----------



## PCM2

@mboner

What changed to make you happier, incidentally? Just different settings?

But honestly, don't worry about any low contrast readings you're getting. I wish the Spyder could measure black point properly as it would save me a lot of time, effort and money. Unfortunately it can't and gives you black point readings that are fairly consistently higher than they actually are.

It's also worth remembering a couple of things about the monitor. One is that it is PLS which, alongside IPS, gives a 'glow' which eats away at some detail peripherally. The larger the screen the more pronounced this is - so compared to your old 22" IPS this will be significant. The other is that the native settings on the PB278Q tend to be set towards a higher gamma than the 'standard' of 2.2 - 2.3-2.4 being quite common on the ASUS. This makes some shades darker than they should be which could tie in with what you're seeing. To make matters worse most of the older Dell UltraSharps were set around a gamma of 2.0-2.1 which makes things more visible than they should be. Obviously if you've calibrated things with a colorimeter then this shouldn't be an issue, but you do lose contrast and a bit of shade variety by calibrating (especially if the gamma is shifted a fair bit by the ICC). I'm not sure how Metro handles ICC profiles, either, but some games actually have their gamma messed up if you use an ICC profile. It's often best to use the monitor's native settings for gaming.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> @mboner
> 
> What changed to make you happier, incidentally? Just different settings?
> 
> But honestly, don't worry about any low contrast readings you're getting. I wish the Spyder could measure black point properly as it would save me a lot of time, effort and money. Unfortunately it can't and gives you black point readings that are fairly consistently higher than they actually are.
> 
> It's also worth remembering a couple of things about the monitor. One is that it is PLS which, alongside IPS, gives a 'glow' which eats away at some detail peripherally. The larger the screen the more pronounced this is - so compared to your old 22" IPS this will be significant. The other is that the native settings on the PB278Q tend to be set towards a higher gamma than the 'standard' of 2.2 - 2.3-2.4 being quite common on the ASUS. This makes some shades darker than they should be which could tie in with what you're seeing. To make matters worse most of the older Dell UltraSharps were set around a gamma of 2.0-2.1 which makes things more visible than they should be. Obviously if you've calibrated things with a colorimeter then this shouldn't be an issue, but you do lose contrast and a bit of shade variety by calibrating (especially if the gamma is shifted a fair bit by the ICC). I'm not sure how Metro handles ICC profiles, either, but some games actually have their gamma messed up if you use an ICC profile. It's often best to use the monitor's native settings for gaming.


Yeah, i just know what i don't like in a monitor and that is the over saturated colors of generally the samsungs. Which does lead to the black crush. I have calibrated about 6 monitors and 3 tv's lol so i'm not a pro, but i have a rough idea of what i'm doing.

I don't mind the contrast ratio being a tad worse if it means i can still see detail in the darker area of games. I'm using monitor calibration wizard which forces the icc profile all the time on desktop, and most games work with the icc profiles, but the few that don't, well about 50% of them get it forced on by mcw and it sticks.

The main issue i had when first turning it on was just the blacks not showing up, i have the test patterns from av forum which shows the different black levels and about 50% of them were all crushed with brightness at 180cdm. Even at 277cdm and a setting of 90 brightness it's still barely just acceptable. I'm in full rgb mode using dvi so it can't be real black crush from incorrect settings like using ypbcr over hdmi and the tv expecting rgb or anything like that..

Like i said it did have a green tint uncalibrated, so i guess i'm just satisfied that the black levels are barely passable and the calibration was successful in getting rid of the green tint and helping out a bit with the blacks, even if it was with brightness almost maxed out.

edit: Plus it's a 2560x1440p monitor lol, who wouldn't be satisfied with that


----------



## ASUSfreak

Yay, I got mine today and typing on it as we euhm... typ









I had ASUS 26" 16:10 monitor so the 16:9 format is a bit hmmmm

But ALL the rest looks better, and my god Winamp + Milkdrop even show new effects


----------



## shilka

Anyone heard more about the new Asus PB279Q?

Yes its the 279Q not 278Q


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Anyone heard more about the new Asus PB279Q?
> 
> Yes its the 279Q not 278Q


Where are you hearing about it?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Where are you hearing about it?


Thats it i read about earlier today but i cant find the article anymore which is strange

It looked like a 278Q but with USB on the side

Am pretty sure it was on http://www.techpowerup.com/


----------



## PCM2

It's the PA279Q, a ProArt monitor. It's ASUS' version of the Dell U2713H and isn't designed to replace the PB278Q.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> It's the PA279Q, a ProArt monitor. It's ASUS' version of the Dell U2713H and isn't designed to replace the PB278Q.


Oh it was PA not PB thats why i could not find it again my bad


----------



## PCM2

No problem, these prefixes can get confusing. And an interesting little fact. The PB278Q was originally going to be designated the VA278Q with a slightly different stand design and an IPS panel. They delayed the launch and basically redesigned it with a PLS panel and a new 'PB' designation.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> No problem, these prefixes can get confusing. And an interesting little fact. The PB278Q was originally going to be designated the VA278Q with a slightly different stand design and an IPS panel. They delayed the launch and basically redesigned it with a PLS panel and a new 'PB' designation.


Yes i recall the CES 2012 name and later the name was changed


----------



## kanade96

Hey guys, I just got this monitor today and I would like to comment on it (as an amateur)

Coming from BenQ G2420HD 24inch monitor (used for more than 3 years), I have to say the screen was bigger than I thought. As a first impression of 27inch monitor, it was very overwhelming and overkill.
As for colors, contrast, viewing angles etc, it was amazing and way better than my previous monitor.

Everything was good and dandy until I *my eyes started to hurt* after viewing for couple of hours. I've set my OSD settings exactly according to this thread as well as loaded the recommended ICC profile.
Is there any settings to adjust to reduce/get rid of this problem? I'll be in front of my monitor for long duration everyday so if its going to hurt my eyes all the time then I don't think I'll be able to enjoy this monitor.

Also, FYI my viewing distant is same as my previous monitor (60~90cm) as I can't place my monitor further back. I can sit further back when watching but for gaming and working, its the same distant as my previous monitor.

Thanks, help would be appreciate it.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanade96*
> 
> Hey guys, I just got this monitor today and I would like to comment on it (as an amateur)
> 
> Coming from BenQ G2420HD 24inch monitor (used for more than 3 years), I have to say the screen was bigger than I thought. As a first impression of 27inch monitor, it was very overwhelming and overkill.
> As for colors, contrast, viewing angles etc, it was amazing and way better than my previous monitor.
> 
> Everything was good and dandy until I *my eyes started to hurt* after viewing for couple of hours. I've set my OSD settings exactly according to this thread as well as loaded the recommended ICC profile.
> Is there any settings to adjust to reduce/get rid of this problem? I'll be in front of my monitor for long duration everyday so if its going to hurt my eyes all the time then I don't think I'll be able to enjoy this monitor.
> 
> Also, FYI my viewing distant is same as my previous monitor (60~90cm) as I can't place my monitor further back. I can sit further back when watching but for gaming and working, its the same distant as my previous monitor.
> 
> Thanks, help would be appreciate it.


You might be part of the very low percentage of people who are effected by the PWM back lighting the PB278Q uses. Some see a flicker and some don't see anything. Both experience issues like yours which can cause headaches as well.

I'd give it a week and see if its nothing more then your eyes coming from 24" to 27" that might get acclimated. If not then you can chalk it up to PWM flicker which is rare.

Edit. Noticed its your first post. Welcome to OCN.


----------



## kanade96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> You might be part of the very low percentage of people who are effected by the PWM back lighting the PB278Q uses. Some see a flicker and some don't see anything. Both experience issues like yours which can cause headaches as well.
> 
> I'd give it a week and see if its nothing more then your eyes coming from 24" to 27" that might get acclimated. If not then you can chalk it up to PWM flicker which is rare.
> 
> Edit. Noticed its your first post. Welcome to OCN.


Thank you for the reply.

I'll give it a week or two and see how it goes. If it still strains my eyes, then I guess there is nothing I can do but to get used to it?

I love this monitor (I guess you can call it "love at first sight"?) and I really do hope to get used to this monitor asap.

Oh and one more question: With the recommended OSD settings for this monitor, the screen is pretty dark where the dark spots are hard to see compare to my old monitor (my old monitor had a brightness of 80 and contrast 50, and it was not too bright or dark). Do I need to increase brightness or contrast for this case?


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanade96*
> 
> ?


There's nothing you can do about the LED PWM dimming except buy a different monitor. The ViewSonic VP2770 does not use LED PWM dimming, has less ghosting and the same-ish color, black level and viewing angle performance.

TN panels suffer from gamma shift and typically have lower average default gamma (the lower the gamma the more washed out colors and dark areas look) so dark areas on the Asus seem to dark by comparison when in reality they are correct. Don't touch the contrast, just turn up the brightness until you are comfortable.


----------



## kanade96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> There's nothing you about the LED PWM dimming can do except buy a different monitor. The ViewSonic VP2770 does not use LED PWM dimming, has less ghosting and the same-ish color, black level and viewing angle performance.
> 
> TN panels suffer from gamma shift and typically have lower average default gamma (the lower the gamma the more washed out colors and dark areas look) so dark areas on the Asus seem to dark by comparison when in reality they are correct. Don't touch the contrast, just turn up the brightness until you are comfortable.


Thanks I'll do that.

Yeah, I never thought PWM back lighting would be a problem for me but nevertheless, I'll get use to it and see how it goes. Actually, its not too hard to watch to the point where its "unwatchable". Just a slight restrain on my eye to cause a small headache.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Why not just return it? If it's already causing you eyestrain and head aches it seems very silly to "get used to it," when there are other similarly priced options. If the ViewSonic is too expensive get the Dell U2713HM, it also does not use LED PWM Dimming.


----------



## kanade96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Why not just return it? If it's already causing you eyestrain and head aches it seems very silly to "get used to it," when there are other similarly priced options. If the ViewSonic is too expensive get the Dell U2713HM, it also does not use LED PWM Dimming.


Like I said, its just a minor irritation. I'm pretty sure it has to do with the size of the monitor (coming from 24).

I'll see if I can issue a refund but I highly doubt they will accept it as their return policy clearly states that they do not accept opened/used products regardless of any reasons.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanade96*
> 
> Regarding to returning, there is no way to return as the store's poilcy states how they do not accept returns for opened and used products regardless of any reasons.
> 
> So since I can't even return it, I might as well use it.


MSY?


----------



## kanade96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> MSY?


PCCG.


----------



## kanade96

Before I fill in RMA form, I need a confirmation if this PWM flickering issue is the one that is causing the problem.

Reading http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/pulse_width_modulation.htm gave me some idea about the problem and the fact that PWM itself isn't the issue here.
However, I'm not quite sure of this side effect of PWM applies to me atm.

Basically, when I look at the screen I don't see any lines, artifacts or flickering visuals. So in other words, I don't see anything visually.
But when I look at the screen of long duration, my eyes starts to hurt and its hard to focus on reading/typing.

Does this mean that this PWM back-lighting is causing "invisible" eye-straining effect? Or am I just dreaming?


----------



## PCM2

You can have an adverse reaction to PWM dimming of backlights without necessarily 'seeing flickering'. From your symptoms it does sound as if you are sensitive to this. It is causing neurological effects even if you can't see flickering.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanade96*
> 
> Before I fill in RMA form, I need a confirmation if this PWM flickering issue is the one that is causing the problem.
> 
> Reading http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/pulse_width_modulation.htm gave me some idea about the problem and the fact that PWM itself isn't the issue here.
> However, I'm not quite sure of this side effect of PWM applies to me atm.
> 
> Basically, when I look at the screen I don't see any lines, artifacts or flickering visuals. So in other words, I don't see anything visually.
> But when I look at the screen of long duration, my eyes starts to hurt and its hard to focus on reading/typing.
> 
> Does this mean that this PWM back-lighting is causing "invisible" eye-straining effect? Or am I just dreaming?


Don't be so quick to RMA, give it a few weeks, and then decide. It is a big adjustment for your eyes. Even after getting my screen height right, it still took a little while to acclimatize. Mow, all is good. Give it some time..


----------



## pedantic

I stumbled upon this thread while doing research on Korean monitors. I basically was looking for a 27" LED monitor with a high resolution. For similar inputs (Crossover), I was looking at $450 dollars for a Korean monitor from a trusted seller. $550 if you wanted a "Pixel Perfect" one. I started looking into the QNIX monitors but then realized the time I spent researching these (a better part of two weeks) I could have spent earning money









I saw this monitor in a local staples and wasn't as amazed as others are, but there wasn't much for viewing material on it. I definitely didn't want a glossy non-antiglare screen. I was able to get the monitor from Memory Express for 629.99 + tax shipped. I priced matched from the NCIX sale of 649.99. That puts it at only 180 dollars more than a Korean and I am more confident with this purchase than the eBAY route.

I'm set to receive the monitor on Monday and will post my impressions as soon as I get a chance to test it out. Looking forward to it. Been programming with at 1440x900 monitor and it isn't a pleasant experience


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pedantic*
> 
> I stumbled upon this thread while doing research on Korean monitors. I basically was looking for a 27" LED monitor with a high resolution. For similar inputs (Crossover), I was looking at $450 dollars for a Korean monitor from a trusted seller. $550 if you wanted a "Pixel Perfect" one. I started looking into the QNIX monitors but then realized the time I spent researching these (a better part of two weeks) I could have spent earning money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this monitor in a local staples and wasn't as amazed as others are, but there wasn't much for viewing material on it. I definitely didn't want a glossy non-antiglare screen. I was able to get the monitor from Memory Express for 629.99 + tax shipped. I priced matched from the NCIX sale of 649.99. That puts it at only 180 dollars more than a Korean and I am more confident with this purchase than the eBAY route.
> 
> I'm set to receive the monitor on Monday and will post my impressions as soon as I get a chance to test it out. Looking forward to it. Been programming with at 1440x900 monitor and it isn't a pleasant experience


Congrats on the monitor and noticed its your first post on OCN.....Welcome.


----------



## Killmassacre

I just got this monitor 2 days ago from bestbuy in Canada for $630+tax and I have to say I honestly never knew a monitor could look this good! It makes my old Samsung T260 1200p monitor look like a horribly washed out 720p monitor. I honestly can't believe the difference not only in terms of colors and viewing angles coming from a TN panel, but also in the massive difference in resolution between 1200p and 1440p even though they only differ by 240 vertical pixels ( I suppose the aspect ratio also makes a difference). And the colors look amazing, they look even better then on my samsung 3d plasma tv!

However I have noticed that my monitor has a blue dead pixel located exactly 6 pixels above the bezel on the right side and a slight amount of back-light bleeding right beside it, so I might return it to get one without a dead pixel but I'm not sure if it's worth the hassle. I have been experiencing a slight amount of eyestrain from viewing the monitor, but I'm guessing it's just because this monitor seems brighter and has a much higher pixel density then my previous monitor and is hopefully not due to PWM.

But now I'm wondering if I should get the dell U2713HM which is on sale right now and I could get for $580+tax, or would I be better off with keeping the Asus even though it's ~$50 more?

Also, currently I have 2 GTX 460's 1GB's in SLI and I've been noticing games tend to randomly shutter a lot which I'm assuming is due to my vram not being enough for 1440p, would it be wise for me to upgrade to a 7850/7870 2GB or stick with my 460's until the gtx 700/HD 8000 series comes out?


----------



## shilka

ASUS Launches PQ321 Monitor with 3840 x 2160 IGZO Display






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



ASUS today announced the PQ321 True 4K UHD Monitor, a desktop display with a stunning Ultra HD 3840 x 2160 resolution that's equivalent to four Full HD displays stacked side-by-side. The PQ321 has a 31.5-inch LED-backlit 4K Ultra HD display (140 pixels-per-inch) with 16:9 aspect ratio, and supports 10-bit RGB 'deep color' for vibrant images with more natural transitions between hues.

Cutting-edge IGZO panel technology
The ASUS PQ321 True 4K UHD Monitor uses cutting-edge Indium Gallium Zinc Oxide (IGZO) rather than traditional amorphous silicon for the active layer of its LCD panel. IGZO panels support much smaller transistors than amorphous silicon, which in turn gives much smaller pixels and the 3840 x 2160 resolution of the PQ321 is four times that of a 1920 x 1080 Full HD display.

176-degree wide viewing angles on both vertical and horizontal planes minimize onscreen color shift, while the 350cd/m² brightness rating and 8ms gray-to-gray response time ensure smooth, bright, and vibrant moving visuals. IGZO technology also gives reduced energy consumption compared to amorphous silicon and reduces bulk - at 35mm at its thickest point, the PQ321 is the thinnest 4K UHD monitor available today.

Comprehensive video inputs for UHD content
The ASUS PQ321 True 4K UHD Monitor features DisplayPort and US models offer dual-HDMI ports inputs with Picture-by-Picture support. Built-in 2W stereo speakers remove the need for additional desktop clutter and, in addition to being wall-mountable, the monitor stand offers full height, swivel, and tilt adjustment.

AVAILABILITY & PRICING
ASUS will be exhibiting the 39-inch and 31.5-inch True 4K UHD Monitor models at Computex 2013 in Taipei.



http://www.techpowerup.com/184696/asus-launches-pq321-monitor-with-3840-x-2160-igzo-display.html

And here i tought it would be years before we saw a 4K monitor


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> ASUS Launches PQ321 Monitor with 3840 x 2160 IGZO Display
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS today announced the PQ321 True 4K UHD Monitor, a desktop display with a stunning Ultra HD 3840 x 2160 resolution that's equivalent to four Full HD displays stacked side-by-side. The PQ321 has a 31.5-inch LED-backlit 4K Ultra HD display (140 pixels-per-inch) with 16:9 aspect ratio, and supports 10-bit RGB 'deep color' for vibrant images with more natural transitions between hues.
> 
> Cutting-edge IGZO panel technology
> The ASUS PQ321 True 4K UHD Monitor uses cutting-edge Indium Gallium Zinc Oxide (IGZO) rather than traditional amorphous silicon for the active layer of its LCD panel. IGZO panels support much smaller transistors than amorphous silicon, which in turn gives much smaller pixels and the 3840 x 2160 resolution of the PQ321 is four times that of a 1920 x 1080 Full HD display.
> 
> 176-degree wide viewing angles on both vertical and horizontal planes minimize onscreen color shift, while the 350cd/m² brightness rating and 8ms gray-to-gray response time ensure smooth, bright, and vibrant moving visuals. IGZO technology also gives reduced energy consumption compared to amorphous silicon and reduces bulk - at 35mm at its thickest point, the PQ321 is the thinnest 4K UHD monitor available today.
> 
> Comprehensive video inputs for UHD content
> The ASUS PQ321 True 4K UHD Monitor features DisplayPort and US models offer dual-HDMI ports inputs with Picture-by-Picture support. Built-in 2W stereo speakers remove the need for additional desktop clutter and, in addition to being wall-mountable, the monitor stand offers full height, swivel, and tilt adjustment.
> 
> AVAILABILITY & PRICING
> ASUS will be exhibiting the 39-inch and 31.5-inch True 4K UHD Monitor models at Computex 2013 in Taipei.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/184696/asus-launches-pq321-monitor-with-3840-x-2160-igzo-display.html
> 
> And here i tought it would be years before we saw a 4K monitor


Not a gaming monitor or any support from AMD or Nvidia GPU's with that resolution yet and going to be priced way over $1000 + but your right; we are getting closer at least. Still years away.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Not a gaming monitor or any support from AMD or Nvidia GPU's with that resolution yet and going to be priced way over $1000 + but your right; we are getting closer at least. Still years away.


You remember the first 1600P monitors we saw back in 2006 or 2007?

Those where what like 1000$ or more

It was not untill last year or so that 1440P droped enough for normal people could afford them

Think it will be same this time around with 3-5 more years before normal people could afford them too


----------



## pedantic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killmassacre*
> 
> I just got this monitor 2 days ago from bestbuy in Canada for $630+tax and I have to say I honestly never knew a monitor could look this good! It makes my old Samsung T260 1200p monitor look like a horribly washed out 720p monitor. I honestly can't believe the difference not only in terms of colors and viewing angles coming from a TN panel, but also in the massive difference in resolution between 1200p and 1440p even though they only differ by 240 vertical pixels ( I suppose the aspect ratio also makes a difference). And the colors look amazing, they look even better then on my samsung 3d plasma tv!
> 
> However I have noticed that my monitor has a blue dead pixel located exactly 6 pixels above the bezel on the right side and a slight amount of back-light bleeding right beside it, so I might return it to get one without a dead pixel but I'm not sure if it's worth the hassle. I have been experiencing a slight amount of eyestrain from viewing the monitor, but I'm guessing it's just because this monitor seems brighter and has a much higher pixel density then my previous monitor and is hopefully not due to PWM.
> 
> But now I'm wondering if I should get the dell U2713HM which is on sale right now and I could get for $580+tax, or would I be better off with keeping the Asus even though it's ~$50 more?
> 
> Also, currently I have 2 GTX 460's 1GB's in SLI and I've been noticing games tend to randomly shutter a lot which I'm assuming is due to my vram not being enough for 1440p, would it be wise for me to upgrade to a 7850/7870 2GB or stick with my 460's until the gtx 700/HD 8000 series comes out?


Thanks for the best buy heads up. Going to try and get a price match now. Personally, price wise I wouldn't think 50 dollars is worth the hassle. Are you able to look at both monitors side-by-side?

And thanks for the welcome mod









UPDATE: Memory Express matched and beat the Best Buy price. Total cost was $605.00 + tax. I think it is a great price and other Canadians should be able to take advantage of this as well.


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pedantic*
> 
> Thanks for the best buy heads up. Going to try and get a price match now. Personally, price wise I wouldn't think 50 dollars is worth the hassle. Are you able to look at both monitors side-by-side?
> 
> And thanks for the welcome mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Memory Express matched and beat the Best Buy price. Total cost was $605.00 + tax. I think it is a great price and other Canadians should be able to take advantage of this as well.


$605 is a great deal with the price match, glad I could help. And no I cannot compare the monitors side by side, but it appears from this thread that generally speaking the Dell should be slightly better assuming you get one with minimal back light bleeding. However Dell rose the price of the U2713HM in Canada by $50 last night so I'm no longer going to get it, but I might still exchange my PB278Q to get one without a dead pixel.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You remember the first 1600P monitors we saw back in 2006 or 2007?
> 
> Those where what like 1000$ or more
> 
> It was not untill last year or so that 1440P droped enough for normal people could afford them
> 
> Think it will be same this time around with 3-5 more years before normal people could afford them too


Even if people could afford 2160p monitors I doubt many people could run them too well with todays gpu's. Imagine trying to play Crysis 3 on the highest settings at 2160p


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killmassacre*
> 
> $605 is a great deal with the price match, glad I could help. And no I cannot compare the monitors side by side, but it appears from this thread that generally speaking the Dell should be slightly better assuming you get one with minimal back light bleeding. However Dell rose the price of the U2713HM in Canada by $50 last night so I'm no longer going to get it, but I might still exchange my PB278Q to get one without a dead pixel.
> Even if people could afford 2160p monitors I doubt many people could run them too well with todays gpu's. Imagine trying to play Crysis 3 on the highest settings at 2160p


1440P is hard enough with a single card 2160p would almost require 3 or 4 cards then


----------



## SuperKW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Not a gaming monitor or any support from AMD or Nvidia GPU's with that resolution yet and going to be priced way over $1000 + but your right; we are getting closer at least. Still years away.


Geforce Titan and gtx780,770 support 4096x2160 max resolution


----------



## mboner1

Well i figured out why i was getting banding/ black crush after reading a tom's hardware article. Contrast is to high by default. Set it to 75, calibrated to a target brightness of 200 cdm and no black crush!

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/59654549/asus200.icm

That's the profile, if anyone could try it out with these settings, that would be great.

user mode. Brightness 74, contrast 75.

color>advanced settings, gain r 46 g 48 b 43
offset r 48 g 48 b 52

That is all. Looking a hell of a lot better. Pretty close to perfect actually.


----------



## R3apR369

I love this monitor so much.











Question: Which Gamma setting do most of you guys use?


----------



## Bigsurprise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> Question: Which Gamma setting do most of you guys use?


I like 2.2 the best. Try them both and see which you prefer.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Well i figured out why i was getting banding/ black crush after reading a tom's hardware article. Contrast is to high by default. Set it to 75, calibrated to a target brightness of 200 cdm and no black crush!
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/59654549/asus200.icm
> 
> That's the profile, if anyone could try it out with these settings, that would be great.
> 
> user mode. Brightness 74, contrast 75.
> 
> color>advanced settings, gain r 46 g 48 b 43
> offset r 48 g 48 b 52
> 
> That is all. Looking a hell of a lot better. Pretty close to perfect actually.


I have to say, I'm torn between these settings and the ones on the original post. Decisions decisions..


----------



## birthdaymonkey

Alright, I finally decided to pull the trigger on the Asus. I was considering the Viewsonic and the Dell as well, but the Dell seems to have more issues (cross-hatching, buzzing, and image retention in addition to the usual QC problems like BLB and pixel defects) and the Viewsonic is almost $200 more in Canada.

I ordered from Futureshop ($622), so if I get a bad one or the PWM bothers me, I can easily return it to a local store and get a new one or try another model.

I've read this whole thread, and it seems that on balance PB278Q users are satisfied, so I'm feelin' hopeful!


----------



## Ta2punk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Well i figured out why i was getting banding/ black crush after reading a tom's hardware article. Contrast is to high by default. Set it to 75, calibrated to a target brightness of 200 cdm and no black crush!
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/59654549/asus200.icm
> 
> That's the profile, if anyone could try it out with these settings, that would be great.
> 
> user mode. Brightness 74, contrast 75.
> 
> color>advanced settings, gain r 46 g 48 b 43
> offset r 48 g 48 b 52
> 
> That is all. Looking a hell of a lot better. Pretty close to perfect actually.


I will definitely be trying these settings once I get my recently replaced monitor back. Should be coming in tom evening, I never even calibrated the first one. So I cant wait to see the difference.


----------



## ASUSfreak

I installed it, double clicked it but it does nothing?

I did already the OP's settings... Is this a different one cause TL;DR the latest posts


----------



## pedantic

I got my monitor today (late arrival). There aren't any dead pixels that I can see. I do, however, have some backlight bleed in the upper right hand corder of the screen. I can see why it is so common. Just putting a little uneven pressure on the panel results in this.

I think the colours are nice, but I was expecting to be blown away, but wasn't. They are great though. Too early to tell if PWM will be a bother, but so far I don't feel any pain or tension.

I ended up paying 605 dollars for this and am torn on whether or not it was worth it over a Korean model. The Korean I wanted (Crossover 2720MDP is better equipped for multimedia devices and can be had for about 420 dollars)

Likes:
+ Asus warranty
+ Low power usage (vs most Korean panels)
+ VGA (I have some in-wall wiring I want to use)
+ No dead pixels
+ 2560x1440 seems to be just about right for a 27" monitor. 1080p is just too little
+ AG filter is nice. Would have had a hard time with a glossy Korean

Dislikes:
- VGA doesnt seem to accept higher than 1080p even though my video card supports 2560x1440 (what is the point in having it if it cant accept native resolution)
- Back-light bleed, seems to be unavoidable. Not bad enough to be worth the trouble of exchange.
- Uncertainty on whether this is 200 dollars "better" than a Korean


----------



## equlizer

I've had mine for about 5 months now and love it! I used the settings from the OP and that made a huge difference. I have not played with it since but have been debating if i could get better color if i did. No light bleed or any other issues with mine.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> I installed it, double clicked it but it does nothing?
> 
> I did already the OP's settings... Is this a different one cause TL;DR the latest posts


Just type in color management in the start menu, tick the box that says use my settings for this device, then click add and add the asus200 icc profile, then click set as default and restart computer. Also download monitor calibration wizard, when you open monitor calibration wizard you should see it has a different curve to the default curve if windows has loaded the icc profile, where it says profile name just call it asus200 click save, then in the drop down menu you can now select asus200 click load and check the persistent profile box so it forces the icc profile on


----------



## pedantic

Here is what I see tonight. Using my cell phone camera to take this. I corrected it so that it more accurately reflects what I see.

75% brightness


To compare, this monitor replaced a Samsung 920WM I got for $20.00, used to retail for $140.00

100% brightness


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pedantic*
> 
> Here is what I see tonight. Using my cell phone camera to take this. I corrected it so that it more accurately reflects what I see.
> 
> 75% brightness
> 
> 
> To compare, this monitor replaced a Samsung 920WM I got for $20.00, used to retail for $140.00
> 
> 100% brightness


it does look like your monitor possibly has more back light bleeding the my first PB278Q however it's not as bad as my second monitor I replaced it with (unfortunately it still has a stuck pixel too so I'm returning it for a 3rd monitor today).

I had a similar experience with my old Samsung T260 monitor I was replacing it with in the sense that my old monitor had such minimal back light bleed I couldn't even photograph it nor notice it at all even in pitch black while with my PB278Q it was quite noticeable and quite easy to get a picture of it. here's a pic of my first monitor: (not nearly as bad as my current PB278Q)


----------



## pedantic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killmassacre*
> 
> it does look like your monitor possibly has more back light bleeding the my first PB278Q however it's not as bad as my second monitor I replaced it with (unfortunately it still has a stuck pixel too so I'm returning it for a 3rd monitor today).
> 
> I had a similar experience with my old Samsung T260 monitor I was replacing it with in the sense that my old monitor had such minimal back light bleed I couldn't even photograph it nor notice it at all even in pitch black while with my PB278Q it was quite noticeable and quite easy to get a picture of it. here's a pic of my first monitor: (not nearly as bad as my current PB278Q)


Thanks for the reply. Is there a standard for photographing backlight bleed? I wasn't sure what exposure I should use etc. Here is what the picture looked like untouched. I tried to darken it so that it was more representative of what I see.


----------



## Killmassacre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pedantic*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Is there a standard for photographing backlight bleed? I wasn't sure what exposure I should use etc. Here is what the picture looked like untouched. I tried to darken it so that it was more representative of what I see.


I'm not sure if there is any standard for photographing back light bleeding but my camera isn't very good so it's hard to make things looks accurate (it's from 2006). Anyways i just got my 3rd PB278Q and I took another picture of its back light bleeding during the day at 90% brightness:



TBH in person all 3 of the monitors I had look pretty much exactly the same in person in terms of the amount of back light bleeding they had and where it was located, although from my pictures I think my first monitor had it a little better off then my last 2. Unfortunately my 3rd PB278Q has 2 stuck pixels and 2 dead pixels this time and since I live in a small city I've literally tried out every PB278Q that I can buy locally and all of them had dead/stuck pixels =/. I think now I might just try a different monitor as I seem to be having back luck with this one.


----------



## pedantic

That is too bad. Maybe it is best to just get a refund. You would think that they would inspect your replacements. I'm also questioning my display in general. When using the OP's settings the screen seems a little dim and I can't make out any of the first row of blacks using this:

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php


----------



## Bigsurprise

Don't forget that every display is slightly different. It is economically unfeasible to produce these monitors with tight enough tolerances to make all of them identical to our eyes. Some are going to have a slight red tint, others with a slight green tint, others with over-saturated blues etc. While it is fine to try the OP's settings, they are only going to be best suited for a minority of these displays.

I myself tried his settings out of curiosity, but when comparing them back to back with the stock RGB settings it was night and day. The stock settings were much more accurate. It will always be best to try them for yourself, but don't use his settings blindly just because they happened to be perfect for his specific display.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigsurprise*
> 
> Don't forget that every display is slightly different. It is economically unfeasible to produce these monitors with tight enough tolerances to make all of them identical to our eyes. Some are going to have a slight red tint, others with a slight green tint, others with over-saturated blues etc. While it is fine to try the OP's settings, they are only going to be best suited for a minority of these displays.
> 
> I myself tried his settings out of curiosity, but when comparing them back to back with the stock RGB settings it was night and day. The stock settings were much more accurate. It will always be best to try them for yourself, but don't use his settings blindly just because they happened to be perfect for his specific display.


This.

I bought the dell s2240l and the colors out of the box were pretty much perfect, no tint, i calibrated and was extremely happy so i bought 2 more for eyefinity. The second monitor i bought had a slight red tint, and the 3rd had a massive green tint to it. You can only calibrate 1 display for eyefinity so they had to be adjusted manually. Add to this the 2nd monitor was about half a inch bigger than the first and the 3rd was about half a inch smaller than the first leaving a inch difference between biggest and smallest, it really is a raffle even buying the exact same set.


----------



## birthdaymonkey

Well my monitor arrived today. I was of course hoping to get lucky, but I've got backlight bleed and at least one stuck pixel and what looks like either a dead pixel or some dust under the screen. (It doesn't look as clearly defined as the stuck pixel... it's like a pixel-size grey smudge.)

The BLB isn't terrible. It would have been tolerable if that was the only problem. But I'm not keeping a display with two pixel defects.The PWM doesn't seem to bother me at least.

I purchased from a brick and mortar chain (Futureshop), so it will be easy to exchange at least. I don't know if they have or will be getting more PB278Qs, as it's no longer listed on their site. I might just return it straight up... although other than the QC problems it is a nice display.


----------



## pedantic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *birthdaymonkey*
> 
> Well my monitor arrived today. I was of course hoping to get lucky, but I've got backlight bleed and at least one stuck pixel and what looks like either a dead pixel or some dust under the screen. (It doesn't look as clearly defined as the stuck pixel... it's like a pixel-size grey smudge.)
> 
> The BLB isn't terrible. It would have been tolerable if that was the only problem. But I'm not keeping a display with two pixel defects.The PWM doesn't seem to bother me at least.
> 
> I purchased from a brick and mortar chain (Futureshop), so it will be easy to exchange at least. I don't know if they have or will be getting more PB278Qs, as it's no longer listed on their site. I might just return it straight up... although other than the QC problems it is a nice display.


Sounds like this model has QA / production issues. I understand that backlight bleed is a difficult problem to solve, but that is why we are paying 600+ dollars for a monitor. I'm able to exchange mine but am wary of getting one is worse condition. Does the Samsun 850D have better panels (quality wise?)


----------



## Iskaa1990

Hey,
I am looking for a 27 inch 1440p Display for Gaming and watching movies and i am interested in the ASUS PB278Q.

But my question is: Does it make sense to buy one now? Or is there going to be a predecessor anytime soon?

Thanks

Iskaa


----------



## MenacingTuba

These types of monitors typically have 2 year life spans before being replaced. The Viewsonic VP2770 is better for gaming & does not use LED PWM Dimming

http://www.overclock.net/t/1291882/official-1440p-and-above-gaming-club-1440p/3950#post_19706894

No newer multi-media oriented 2560x1440 monitors have been announced.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iskaa1990*
> 
> Hey,
> I am looking for a 27 inch 1440p Display for Gaming and watching movies and i am interested in the ASUS PB278Q.
> 
> But my question is: Does it make sense to buy one now? Or is there going to be a predecessor anytime soon?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Iskaa


What do you mean predecessor?


----------



## Iskaa1990

ohh successor is the right english word i guess







sorry


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iskaa1990*
> 
> ohh successor is the right english word i guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry


Only new 1440P monitor i have seen is an Asus pro art monitor and thats for work so i dont think we will see any news one for a while


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarryBGB*
> 
> There were two profiles on TFT Central. One was from them and the other was from a user.
> Actually, the recommended settings for brightness, contrast, gama, etc made everything look very dark and washed out.
> 
> After that, my Spyder 4 Elite finally showed up and I did my own calibration. It took almost 40 minutes to complete and I did not even do the advanced part.
> All I can say is, what a difference. Much better at least for me. I plan on doing another calibration with the room lights turned up.
> 
> I also use the DisplayProfile.exe program that TFTCentral mentioned to quickly switch between all three profiles. My new calibration and the two from their database. Now when I switch between all three, the two from TFTCentral both look too bright with too much color.
> 
> I am sure everyone has different ideas about what looks good to them but I will attach my own calibration here if someone wants to try it.
> You can get the other two from their website.
> 
> Asus PB278Q.zip 2k .zip file
> 
> 
> I had to zip the Asus PB278Q.icm file to be able to attach it.
> 
> Next to calibrate my Asus VG278HE, Viewsonic VX2835wm, and my Samsung 40 inch.


Thanks for this. I used your profile and I like it very much.


----------



## pedantic

Honestly, for gaming/movies I think 1440p is overkill at its current price. I got the high resolution for programming reasons and I think these monitors are marketed to the professional crowd for this reason. Putting that aside, in Canada you can get a similar Dell model for 550 dollars so hopefully this competition brings the Asus price down.


----------



## jcamp6336

Well, i just pulled the trigger on an open box PB278Q from newegg for $479, hopefully ill get lucky, if not ill return it and maybe get a new one









Update: its getting delivered tonight, ill let you guys know how it goes


----------



## jonnylaris

Hi guys,

I got this monitor a few days ago and its great though I have a black (dead) pixel near the center so unfortunately have to return it.

So far I'm running factory settings with brightness at 100 and 50-50-48 in gain settings to get rid of the blue tint.

I tried using the settings from the OP but it looked horrible. Brightness set to 27 is so dark it makes it hard to see anything on my monitor!

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnylaris*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I got this monitor a few days ago and its great though I have a black (dead) pixel near the center so unfortunately have to return it.
> 
> So far I'm running factory settings with brightness at 100 and 50-50-48 in gain settings to get rid of the blue tint.
> 
> I tried using the settings from the OP but it looked horrible. Brightness set to 27 is so dark it makes it hard to see anything on my monitor!
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?


I found using Tft Centrals profile slightly more accurate - although each screen is different - http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm
The reduction in brightness is noticeable at first and even seems too dim, try turning the screen off and turn it back on after 5 minutes, it shouldand it will appear brighter!

Icc profile - http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/icc_profiles/asus_pb278q.icc
Monitor settings (Gain) - R -46, G -50, B-43, leave offsets to default, contrast - 80, brightness - 27.
Use the display tool to quickly change between profiles - http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/downloads/DisplayProfile.zip


----------



## jonnylaris

70 brightness is the lowest I can go to without starting to lose colour definition. Thats with the icc profile you linked to installed too.

Maybe its just my eyes, I tried 27 but its just far too dark.


----------



## pedantic

I currently have mine at 50 brightness. 27 worked well for me in the evening, but there is too much natural light in the day.


----------



## Opiumden23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> These types of monitors typically have 2 year life spans before being replaced. The Viewsonic VP2770 is better for gaming & does not use LED PWM Dimming
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291882/official-1440p-and-above-gaming-club-1440p/3950#post_19706894
> 
> No newer multi-media oriented 2560x1440 monitors have been announced.


What do you mean by "these types of monitors typically have a 2 year life span before being replaced?" Do you really mean you buy $700 monitors every 2 years? Are you serious?


----------



## pedantic

I had my old Acer LCD for 13 years and only replaced it for a larger resolution. I think the warranty is 3 years on this Asus so I doubt it has a 2 year lifespan.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Opiumden23*
> 
> What do you mean by "these types of monitors typically have a 2 year life span before being replaced?" Do you really mean you buy $700 monitors every 2 years? Are you serious?


No, I meant that manufacturers release new versions of their highest end consumer oriented monitors every two years.


----------



## jcamp6336

Haha yeah I thought the same thing when I read that at first


----------



## Mister Penguin

Wow, I just found this thread. What a great resource! Thank you to everyone who has posted.


----------



## surfbumb

I found a pretty good deal on one of these from B&H...http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=893541&is=REG&A=details&Q=

Wondering if this monitor is worth the money you paid for it from those of you who own it. I program, browse/youtube, and play fps games (roughly an hour a day)...and yes I've had 120hz tn monitors so I'm very sensitive to input lag and motion blur. I felt like my 23" 120hz was too small for me for some of the tasks i was doing outside of gaming.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfbumb*
> 
> I found a pretty good deal on one of these from B&H...http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=893541&is=REG&A=details&Q=
> 
> Wondering if this monitor is worth the money you paid for it from those of you who own it. I program, browse/youtube, and play fps games (roughly an hour a day)...and yes I've had 120hz tn monitors so I'm very sensitive to input lag and motion blur. I felt like my 23" 120hz was too small for me for some of the tasks i was doing outside of gaming.


I have this monitor and highly recommend it. I use it for everything but FPS gaming. It's perfect for RTS. However, if you're sensitive to input lag and blur then there is no substitute for the 144Hz from Asus unless you're running Korean monitors. I have both the PB278Q and the Asus 144Hz for this reason.


----------



## surfbumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *surfbumb*
> 
> I found a pretty good deal on one of these from B&H...http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=893541&is=REG&A=details&Q=
> 
> Wondering if this monitor is worth the money you paid for it from those of you who own it. I program, browse/youtube, and play fps games (roughly an hour a day)...and yes I've had 120hz tn monitors so I'm very sensitive to input lag and motion blur. I felt like my 23" 120hz was too small for me for some of the tasks i was doing outside of gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> I have this monitor and highly recommend it. I use it for everything but FPS gaming. It's perfect for RTS. However, if you're sensitive to input lag and blur then there is no substitute for the 144Hz from Asus unless you're running Korean monitors. I have both the PB278Q and the Asus 144Hz for this reason.
Click to expand...

have you tried playing the pb278q in fps games? is it frustrating to play on it compared to the 144hz monitor? Is the lag that noticeable?


----------



## surfbumb

*


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfbumb*
> 
> have you tried playing the pb278q in fps games? is it frustrating to play on it compared to the 144hz monitor? Is the lag that noticeable?


BF3 was more than playable but the 144Hz spoiled me







The difference IS noticeable, I don't care what anyone else says, it was noticeable enough for me to take a hit on the resolution and play on the 144Hz. BF3 did look amazing on the 1440p.....the refresh rate just isn't there though.


----------



## AJR1775

As point of reference.....the desktop icons on the upper right are where the uppermost right corner of the 1080p resolution on 144Hz monitor is. So, you do get much more real estate along with crispness and color definition on the PB278Q.


----------



## surfbumb

+rep thanks for the info. Probably going the 144hz route...there is a reason why you have one alongside your 278q. The pls at over 2x the cost is hard to justify for me, especially if it comes with some of the issues that people have noted in this thread.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfbumb*
> 
> +rep thanks for the info. Probably going the 144hz route...there is a reason why you have one alongside your 278q. The pls at over 2x the cost is hard to justify for me, especially if it comes with some of the issues that people have noted in this thread.


Yup, that's the decision I made. Then when I had some extra scratch I bought the PB278Q. The VG248QE 144Hz is a GREAT display. Check the thread on that monitor to get the proper .ICM for it. It worked great on mine minus the brightness, had to tone it down from 90 to 60 and now it's perfect. At 24" it's smidge better than a 23"; 1" makes a difference or at least that's what she said.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1331478/new-asus-vg248qe-144hz-1ms-tn-1080p


----------



## wholeeo

Question for you guys..

I'm currently calibrating my monitor with a Spyder 4 and it states recommended value is 120 but after it does its ambient test for my room it recommends 180.

Should I go with 120 anyway? Also, if calibrating should I bother using the settings in the original post,
Quote:


> Go to the advanced settings and go to the Gain menu:
> 
> red: 47
> green: 47
> blue: 41
> 
> Under the Offset menu:
> 
> Red: 50
> Green: 49
> Blue: 57


Thanks.


----------



## mingocr83

Yes. I got my monitor since 4 days ago, been playing a lot on it....BF3 looks amazing at full resolution and ultra setttings, got myself a 780 ACX...so far so good, no lag noticeable...


----------



## pedantic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfbumb*
> 
> I found a pretty good deal on one of these from B&H...http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=893541&is=REG&A=details&Q=
> 
> Wondering if this monitor is worth the money you paid for it from those of you who own it. I program, browse/youtube, and play fps games (roughly an hour a day)...and yes I've had 120hz tn monitors so I'm very sensitive to input lag and motion blur. I felt like my 23" 120hz was too small for me for some of the tasks i was doing outside of gaming.


I have had this monitor for a little over a month. I got it for programming where the additional real estate was needed. For gaming, I would say it is highend and not necessary, worth is subjective though. I had a 21" Samsung which looked about the same image quality wise and cost 20 dollars. The issue was that it was 1440x900.

For games I don't play over 720p on the pb278q due to hardware requirements, however I can attest that it does look beautiful at native res in games.


----------



## Krayge

Finally pulled the trigger on the PB278Q on Thursday, arrived Friday, 2 dead pixels, one in each lower corner about an inch in, also some dirt/dust/hair trapped behind the panel on the left side in two places too. Very disappointed for a £480 monitor.

As I received it on the Friday I used it a little over the weekend with the FFXIV beta test. The resolution and colour is quite simply phenomenal and the panel on the whole is one of the best I've seen. That said, blacks didn't seem very black especially when watching a dark movie. The black areas were almost illuminated, guess that's the back light bleed. Coming from a Samsung 226BW (6 years old) and it has been the best monitor I've ever owned. No dead pixels, still amazing colour and very dark blacks, no bleed.

Anyway, monitor is being collected today for RMA so I should receive a replacement before the week is out. I really hope the one is perfect but am a little concerned with the general feedback from most buyers that indicate the quality control for this model is very sub par. If the next model is bad, I may just opt for a refund and go buy a Samsung. Given my last monitor was so good very tempted to go back to them. We shall see...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> Finally pulled the trigger on the PB278Q on Thursday, arrived Friday, 2 dead pixels, one in each lower corner about an inch in, also some dirt/dust/hair trapped behind the panel on the left side in two places too. Very disappointed for a £480 monitor.
> 
> As I received it on the Friday I used it a little over the weekend with the FFXIV beta test. The resolution and colour is quite simply phenomenal and the panel on the whole is one of the best I've seen. That said, blacks didn't seem very black especially when watching a dark movie. The black areas were almost illuminated, guess that's the back light bleed. Coming from a Samsung 226BW (6 years old) and it has been the best monitor I've ever owned. No dead pixels, still amazing colour and very dark blacks, no bleed.
> 
> Anyway, monitor is being collected today for RMA so I should receive a replacement before the week is out. I really hope the one is perfect but am a little concerned with the general feedback from most buyers that indicate the quality control for this model is very sub par. If the next model is bad, I may just opt for a refund and go buy a Samsung. Given my last monitor was so good very tempted to go back to them. We shall see...


You just got unlucky

I have one one spot of dust/dirt on mine i just live with it


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You just got unlucky
> 
> I have one one spot of dust/dirt on mine i just live with it


Cheers Shilka, I will remain optimistic. I like to think I'm not being picky, at £480, this is the most I've ever spent on any one single component, so I was expecting a perfect product. Was collected a few hours ago so I'll cross my fingers.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> Cheers Shilka, I will remain optimistic. I like to think I'm not being picky, at £480, this is the most I've ever spent on any one single component, so I was expecting a perfect product. Was collected a few hours ago so I'll cross my fingers.


Well the Asus PB278Q is by far the best monitor i have ever had and i would never go back to a 1080P monitor

Or a TN monitor for that matter


----------



## headoncollision

guys what are you thoughts on the newly released ASUS PQ321Q 31.5-Inch 4K Monitor, I am curious to as what owners of 1440p monitor would think of this one as a possible upgrade or the way they generally feel about this 4k monitor for gaming and such. I`m guessing there isn`t much of a difference between 1440p/1600p and 2160p it would only need more power to get reasonable frames for not much of difference.


----------



## MenacingTuba

The ASUS PQ321Q is going to cost 3,800$ & requires 3x Titans for decent FPS, no one here will be buying one. The affordable 4k monitors run @30hz.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7120/some-quick-gaming-numbers-at-4k-max-settings


----------



## shilka

First gen 4K monitors will suck and cost you both your arms and both legs to buy

All in all not worth it

Second gen or later might be worth it


----------



## headoncollision

my whole set up costs close to the price of this monitor, including the headphones, amp and my 200$ adjustable computer chair, so spending that much money on only a monitor is simply not an option even if I had the money, I would never spend more than 1000$ on a monitor that is only used for entertainment purposes, thats only me but I can only imagine how much details you can see with this thing in gaming, especially we already know how clearer games are between 1080p and 1440p, not all games of course.


----------



## OverclockerFox

So I've been looking around and doing the research, and from what I gather, the 60 mhz refresh rate doesn't matter much because it's hard to find a GPU powerful enough to go up to 60 FPS on many of the most demanding titles. Could anyone confirm this from personal experience? This is my preferred monitor so I want to understand all I can before I put what is a massive chunk of money to me down on it.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> So I've been looking around and doing the research, and from what I gather, the 60 mhz refresh rate doesn't matter much because it's hard to find a GPU powerful enough to go up to 60 FPS on many of the most demanding titles. Could anyone confirm this from personal experience? This is my preferred monitor so I want to understand all I can before I put what is a massive chunk of money to me down on it.


Yes with one video card its hard in some games to get 60 or more FPS

1440P runs much better with two video cards

I spent money on two new video card just becasue i bought an Asus PB278Q so thats the most expensive monitor ever lol


----------



## Krayge

Pleased to report my replacement PB278Q arrived yesterday afternoon with no dead pixels!







Happy days! Going to run it through some benches and games later this evening and post some screens,


----------



## OCEAN11

Excellent Thread! I've owned this monitor for the past 3 months, and do mostly Solidworks, Pro Engineer design, and CAM programming with this monitor, and it's the best monitor I've ever bought, but I'm needing more desktop space, I was looking to possibly return my PB278Q for the HP ZR30W, or maybe just buy another Asus PB278Q and have 2 of these side by side ( another PB278Q is cheaper than returning and getting the HP ) or trying to find another affordable brand of 30" ( best 30" korean IPS panel?. Thanks for the efforts in this thread, very helpful, thx.


----------



## air tree

I'm hoping my 780 will be powerful enough to run most games at almost max settings (excluding crysis and metro) i'm quite exited for this monitor


----------



## boomstick1

I'm thinking about picking one up tomorrow for $470 off Amazon Warehouse Deals (just an open package I think). I don't think I get a warrenty that way but I"d still do it. I get the same awesome Amazon 30 day return window.


----------



## boomstick1

Going for $450 now on Amazon Warehouse. It's Amazon so they'll forward ship as many replacements as it takes until you're 100% satisfied without any long phone calls or putting you on hold. No warranty though. But I'll buy a new monitor in a few years anyways, having saved the money.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomstick1*
> 
> Going for $450 now on Amazon Warehouse. It's Amazon so they'll forward ship as many replacements as it takes until you're 100% satisfied without any long phone calls or putting you on hold. No warranty though. But I'll buy a new monitor in a few years anyways, having saved the money.


Are warehouse sales any good?? I reallly want 1 of these since i can't buy a good ips and don't want to spend a load of money right now. I really want 1 of these to play BF4 with soon.


----------



## boomstick1

I don't have much experience, so I can't say much. But here's what I know.

It's going for $450 now for "like new" which means perfect looking and perfect functioning (no dead pixels, or excessive backlight bleeding).
It's amazon so they will forward ship you a replacement within 30 days or give you a free refund. No long calls, holding, transfers, "account creation", special numbers or anything.

I love amazon...so confident in them.


----------



## Ribozyme

Hmm this or the new korean PLS monitors from qnix or xstar? Primary use will be gaming. Will the input lag of 18ms on the asus be moremjotable than the 8ms on the korean? I like the design of the Asus. The korean bezels are ugly. But they are cheaper and overclock out of the box to 100-120hz apparently. And then there is price... I am in a pickle







Is there a refresh supposed to come out of this monitor?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hmm this or the new korean PLS monitors from qnix or xstar? Primary use will be gaming. Will the input lag of 18ms on the asus be moremjotable than the 8ms on the korean? I like the design of the Asus. The korean bezels are ugly. But they are cheaper and overclock out of the box to 100-120hz apparently. And then there is price... I am in a pickle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a refresh supposed to come out of this monitor?


I think you answered your own question regarding ASUS or Korean. I see you have a GTX 760 which is a great GPU but over clock a monitor to 96 Hz for example and can't keep 96 FPS gaming, your going to have stutter and you won't experience true fluidity when gaming. You'll be fine at default 60 Hz.

Example of BF3 at 2560x1600 ULTRA which is keeping 42 FPS you'll be about 50 FPS at 1440p give or take, which is playable at 60 Hz but will stutter with an over clocked monitor at 96 Hz refresh rate.

Turn off AA which was set to 4xMSAA on below graph, you don't need AA with a 1440p monitor and you'll see 60+ FPS but still no where near the Hz of an over clocked monitor. Your gaming experience will be better with a 60 Hz monitor whichever you decide to get based on your GPU power. FPS must equal or be greater to Hz refresh rate for gaming fluidity. Dip below and you experience stutter.

 - *Source*

As for input lag it's not really bad at all in FPS games with motion blur. I mostly game FPS at 1440p coming from a 120 Hz TN panel and it's OK. Sure it's not the same. All other games like RPG, MMO, strategy, even racing have no issues at 1440p.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I think you answered your own question regarding ASUS or Korean. I see you have a GTX 760 which is a great GPU but over clock a monitor to 96 Hz for example and can't keep 96 FPS gaming, your going to have stutter and you won't experience true fluidity when gaming. You'll be fine at default 60 Hz.
> 
> Example of BF3 at 2560x1600 ULTRA which is keeping 42 FPS you'll be about 50 FPS at 1440p give or take, which is playable at 60 Hz but will stutter with an over clocked monitor at 96 Hz refresh rate.
> 
> Turn off AA which was set to 4xMSAA on below graph, you don't need AA with a 1440p monitor and you'll see 60+ FPS but still no where near the Hz of an over clocked monitor. Your gaming experience will be better with a 60 Hz monitor whichever you decide to get based on your GPU power. FPS must equal or be greater to Hz refresh rate for gaming fluidity. Dip below and you experience stutter.
> 
> As for input lag it's not really bad at all in FPS games with motion blur. I mostly game FPS at 1440p coming from a 120 Hz TN panel and it's OK. Sure it's not the same. All other games like RPG, MMO, strategy, even racing have no issues at 1440p.


So reason to go for asus is the nice design and warranty probably? But the screen itself isn't better than the koreans?

If I go 1440p I'll get a 780 probably. Fluid 1440p frames at 90-100hz would be something to behold. I'll sleep about it. Thanks for your input though. Oh just to be sure, the Asus is not overclockable out of the box?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> So reason to go for asus is the nice design and warranty probably? But the screen itself isn't better than the koreans?
> 
> If I go 1440p I'll get a 780 probably. Fluid 1440p frames at 90-100hz would be something to behold. I'll sleep about it. Thanks for your input though. Oh just to be sure, the Asus is not overclockable out of the box?


The ASUS is not over clockable without having frame skipping on desktop or frame drops gaming. Any monitor with mulit-inputs isn't really over clockable. As for the reasons between choosing ASUS or Korean I'll leave that up to you as it's based on opinions I'd rather leave to someone else to explain. Preference for some honestly.

When I did have the ASUS PB278Q I was able to get it up to 85 Hz refresh gaming. Didn't see frame drops but haven't proven it doesn't either which I'm trying to figure out how to provide proof still on my own 1440p monitor while gaming.

Hope that helps.


----------



## mikailmohammed

I have a 3750k OC to 4.5Ghz and 2 GTX 680 Sli. What frames will i get without AA?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> I have a 3750k OC to 4.5Ghz and 2 GTX 680 Sli. What frames will i get without AA?


I already took a lot of time to answer your same question over in this other thread where you asked, click on the link.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1380527/official-dell-u2713hm-2560x1440-semi-glossy-ips-club/1300#post_20494369


----------



## BillOhio

I played a couple hours of Crysis 3 this week on my Asus with the settings turned and running 'just' a pair of 1.25 GB 570's... I have no idea what my input response time or FPS were... But geeze the game looks and runs pretty fantastic in my eye.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> The ASUS is not over clockable without having frame skipping on desktop or frame drops gaming. Any monitor with mulit-inputs isn't really over clockable. As for the reasons between choosing ASUS or Korean I'll leave that up to you as it's based on opinions I'd rather leave to someone else to explain. Preference for some honestly.
> 
> When I did have the ASUS PB278Q I was able to get it up to 85 Hz refresh gaming. Didn't see frame drops but haven't proven it doesn't either which I'm trying to figure out how to provide proof still on my own 1440p monitor while gaming.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Helped me a lot. Will go for this monitor if price is right. Imaginable rep +!


----------



## Kaname

Found one for 350€. Should I go for it or buy an Achieva Shimian QH2700? Price would be similar including customs for the Shimian and with the Asus I would also a more convenient warranty.
Main doubt regards the quality aspects of the two.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaname*
> 
> Found one for 350€. Should I go for it or buy an Achieva Shimian QH2700? Price would be similar including customs for the Shimian and with the Asus I would also a more convenient warranty.
> Main doubt regards the quality aspects of the two.
> Any suggestions?


Wow, that's cheap! I'd say definitely go for the Asus. Had mine for two weeks now. Are you sure that cost is including tax?


----------



## Kaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> Wow, that's cheap! I'd say definitely go for the Asus. Had mine for two weeks now. Are you sure that cost is including tax?


Yeah they ship it from close to where I live so no problem whatsoever. I've heard that it's not so great for gaming though, is the response time really that much of an issue?


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaname*
> 
> Yeah they ship it from close to where I live so no problem whatsoever. I've heard that it's not so great for gaming though, is the response time really that much of an issue?


I've never gamed on any of the new 120Hz panels so my view is probably biased but no, it's no issue for me whatsoever. I recently bought Mirror's Edge and have been playing it on 1440p. Originally I was getting some screen-tearing but soon as I switched VSync on it is absolutely perfect, and the colours are just amazing.









Only issue I had was the first panel I bought had two dead pixels and dirt trapped behind the panel in two places. I sent it back to Scan.co.uk where I bought it from fopr an RMA and got a brand new replacement a couple of days later. 2nd one is perfect. There might be a tiny bit of backlight bleed in the top-right corner but it's barely noticeable unless you are being very picky, and I am considering I spent £480. I wouldn't have kept this one if it was as bad.

In summation, well worth the £££'s and I suspect I'll be keeping this monitor for a good few years. Highly recommended.


----------



## Kaname

Mmm okay, thanks for your answers


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaname*
> 
> Yeah they ship it from close to where I live so no problem whatsoever. I've heard that it's not so great for gaming though, is the response time really that much of an issue?


Depends on you and your eyes. For me i see no difference in the gaming. Everything looks really nice and is guaranteed to make any game 100 times more fun. I found myself just looking at the image quality in bf3 and crysis 3. This was my friends monitor of course. Mine is 1 week away from reaching my house.


----------



## Kaname

Oh well, I guess I'll go for it then


----------



## syngress

I just bought this monitor.

My graphics card is the Asus GTX560 OCII TOP, my motherboard is Asus M5A97Pro, monitor is connected via an adapter, (MiniHDMI -> HDMI) - Windows 7 64bit detected it as "GenericMonitorPnP".
The maximum resolution are: 1920x1080

How do I install a driver for this monitor, to get a higher resolution?


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syngress*
> 
> I just bought this monitor.
> 
> My graphics card is the Asus GTX560 OCII TOP, my motherboard is Asus M5A97Pro, monitor is connected via an adapter, (MiniHDMI -> HDMI) - Windows 7 64bit detected it as "GenericMonitorPnP".
> The maximum resolution are: 1920x1080
> 
> How do I install a driver for this monitor, to get a higher resolution?


You need to be using the DVI-D cable and port on your graphics card to get 1440p.


----------



## syngress

Holy Mother Jesus Christ ! This is some space ship not monitor - thank you very much :-D


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syngress*
> 
> Holy Mother Jesus Christ ! This is some space ship not monitor - thank you very much :-D


Haha, yes, you just gained 78% more desktop real estate, congratulations! Try playing a game or benchmark windowed at 1920x1080 just to see how much more of a jump it really it.

You're very welcome btw.


----------



## syngress

Well, i wait for my MSI GT70 Dragon Edition 2, then i try to benchmark some games on this "ONE BIG MO***ER" ;-)


----------



## Kaname

Will pay for it this evening and with some luck it will be at my home early next week








Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## boomstick1

ASUS PB27Q won't wake up from sleep mode for me. I believe this is a common problem for display port connections.

I run it with a GTX 660.

Anyone know how to solve this?

If I use a DVI-D will there by any difference whatsoever in imagine quality (compared to DP)?

Thanks!


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomstick1*
> 
> ASUS PB27Q won't wake up from sleep mode for me. I believe this is a common problem for display port connections.
> 
> I run it with a GTX 660.
> 
> Anyone know how to solve this?
> 
> If I use a DVI-D will there by any difference whatsoever in imagine quality (compared to DP)?
> 
> Thanks!


Not sure about the sleep mode issue but it might be related to you NOT using a DVI-D cable/port. When I first used a DVI-I cable I was prompted to switch to the DVI-D cable and the display looked a bit odd, strangly pixelated. Soon as I switched to DVI-D, the picture was crystal clear and sharp. I'd recommend only using a DVI-D cable and the DVI-D port on your card. On my GTX 670 FTW and 780 Classified cards there are two ports. One is DVI-I, the other DVI-D.


----------



## boomstick1

Display port and dvi-d don't have any quality difference I believe.


----------



## syngress

I don't have any problems with the Wake Up from sleep mode, i noticed that I have to wait about three/four seconds to wake up.
My VGA is GTX560, Win7 64bit,


----------



## BillOhio

I used to have the sleep mode issue but not anymore... I honestly have no idea what switch I mad though that might have cured that problem.


----------



## boomstick1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I used to have the sleep mode issue but not anymore... I honestly have no idea what switch I mad though that might have cured that problem.


I would love to know if you ever remeber =P


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomstick1*
> 
> I would love to know if you ever remeber =P


I'm guessing that I switched cables from displayport to DVI-D. I'll check it later, just home from work and there is very little chance of my getting off of the couch any time soon


----------



## boomstick1

DVI-D works.

I wonder if this is a problem with all ASUS PB27Q monitors?


----------



## boomstick1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomstick1*
> 
> DVI-D works.
> 
> I wonder if this is a problem with all ASUS PB27Q monitors?


Never mind, tried it on my friend's PB27Q and it works with display port.


----------



## syngress

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomstick1*
> 
> DVI-D works.
> 
> I wonder if this is a problem with all ASUS PB27Q monitors?


Today i have problem with WakeUp this big brother, monitor was connected via DVI-D to my desktop computer, i try keyboard, mouse, nothing. Now problem is gone, everything works fine.


----------



## boomstick1

Now, I can't get it to auto turn off after a while.

Hey, do you guys use the "ASUS multi frame" software? It's nothing special right?


----------



## defected

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/569903/pc-games/color-banding-looks-bad-/?offset=3#3878575

I have tried everything to fix Color banding and nothing is working . gradient banding in this wallpaper is visable in the sky

Can you see it ?



Everything looks smooth using that test below .

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php

Can you see banding using steam ?



Watching Friday the 13th: Part 6: Jason lives . Notice the banding issues below


----------



## Votkrath

The steam gradients are like that. Valve stuff tend to have visible gradients. Nothing with your monitor.


----------



## badade

I've ordered the PB278Q in preference to the Dell U2713HM after many hours of research. I hadn't realised monitors could potentially have so many problems and I don't feel confidant in being able to check everything. Is there a "dummies guide" that someone could link me to? I'm not looking for problems but I wan't to feel confidant after the window on returns has closed. If it goes pop afterwards, that's sods law but I'd rather find out before.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badade*
> 
> I've ordered the PB278Q in preference to the Dell U2713HM after many hours of research. I hadn't realised monitors could potentially have so many problems and I don't feel confidant in being able to check everything. Is there a "dummies guide" that someone could link me to? I'm not looking for problems but I wan't to feel confidant after the window on returns has closed. If it goes pop afterwards, that's sods law but I'd rather find out before.
> Thanks in advance.


Ordered the asus over the dell as well. All i can tell you is the cons of the dell are way more than than the pro's. This asus had some really good reviews and well and good responses from the users, unlike the dell. I think it is best not to think about the bad . I bought mine on amazon warehouse deal and should be at my door next week monday. I will post a review and some pics of it.


----------



## badade

Thanks for the reply. When reading posts where people ask for advice on technical faults or aspects of this monitor that I don't understand, I thought it a good idea to learn. I hope you enjoy your monitor as I'm sure I will.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badade*
> 
> I've ordered the PB278Q in preference to the Dell U2713HM after many hours of research. I hadn't realised monitors could potentially have so many problems and I don't feel confidant in being able to check everything. Is there a "dummies guide" that someone could link me to? I'm not looking for problems but I wan't to feel confidant after the window on returns has closed. If it goes pop afterwards, that's sods law but I'd rather find out before.
> Thanks in advance.


Hi badade, see your third post on OCN.....welcome aboard.









There's no thread guide regarding how to check for faults of your monitor. I can give you the run down. Your basically checking for *dead pixels* & *back light bleed* as two of the main concerns so you know if you should keep or return your monitor within the first 30 days of owning it.

Dead Pixels

In a dark room, open up MS Paint and go to white screen and hit F11 so it goes to full screen. Get right up on that monitor and look through the entire screen and check if you see any black dots. You can also check for dead pixels with other colors after you've given it a good look like red or green. See if you can spot any black dots. This would indicate either a dead pixel or possibly even a dust particle. IF noticed you will know where it is on your screen and during normal use if this bothers you or not. Some times if it's right in line of sight this could bother you when your using your monitor during normal use. If the dead pixel is off to the sides or very lower or upper parts of the screen it may be something you can live with. Entirely up to you.

Back Light Bleed

Now with MS Paint again change the color to entirely black and hit F11 again so it's full screen. Turn brightness to 100% and you will see where on the screen you have light showing through the most. On the PB278Q it's usually in the upper right hand side most of the time. However don't panic just yet. You want to change the brightness down to where you mostly keep your monitor and for most people it's usually 35-40% brightness. Check again for back light bleed and you can kind of determine how bright it actually is and if it's still strong or not. Here is the important part.....even though you see back light bleed doesn't mean it's got to be returned just yet. Your going to want to run your monitor and test it in actual use before deciding if the back light bleed is bleeding through in actual use or dulling your deep blacks.

Run a movie with black borders again in a dark room. Now that you know where you back light bleed is located check to see if when watching a movie is the light bleeding through the movie and it's visible. If you can see this light bleeding through in actual use then it may be a monitor you'd want to exchange because this may bother you for years to come.

Run a game as well and when games are playing or in dark areas, again check to see if that back light bleed is bleeding through and visible during games. If it is, then again it may be something you don't want to live with.

Last check you can do is view your pictures on your computer and see if the back light bleed is bleeding through when viewing pictures on your monitor. This isn't as common as most picutres don't have black borders so if you can find pics that do have black in the area of your back light bleed would be best test. All IPS monitors have some degree of back light bleed and not just inherient to one specific monitor. They key is to have a monitor that doesn't bleed through in actual use.

PWM Flicker

Finally, not nearly as common is PWM flicker. If you notice your getting headaches or nausea often after viewing your monitor you may be the very small percentage of people who are effected by the monitor lighting. Honestly this is a very small percent of people it effects but for those it does effect it's an issue. This isn't something you can test for other than just using your monitor and if your feeling this after long hours it may be an issue for you and something you might need to consider. If this is an issue there's nothing you can do to change this even by exchange and would need a monitor that doesn't use PWM dimming. Again, such a small percent of people are effected by this it's not an issue and if you don't experience it, you never will and it's a moot point.

Hope this helps you testing your monitor for the most common things you'd need to worry about when it arrives. Good luck.









EDIT: Some PB278Q reviews.

*Prad* - *AnandTech* - *TFT Central*


----------



## badade

That's just what the doctor ordered, thank you very much for the effort; I can now give it a basic "once over" and feel confidant.
I am fussy but not unreasonable and I'm also aware that if I RMA with a minor fault I may get a dog in return. If I have any of the faults you mentioned, is it the case that they are like a manufacturing error [weakness] and more likely to deteriorate further as opposed to a perfect monitor?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badade*
> 
> That's just what the doctor ordered, thank you very much for the effort; I can now give it a basic "once over" and feel confidant.
> I am fussy but not unreasonable and I'm also aware that if I RMA with a minor fault I may get a dog in return. If I have any of the faults you mentioned, is it the case that they are like a manufacturing error [weakness] and more likely to deteriorate further as opposed to a perfect monitor?


Shouldn't deteriorate even further necessarily. Usually the back light bleed is what it is and dead pixels can technically appear later with usage degradation on any monitor. Warranty should cover you if ASUS will honor it and I don't want to comment on track record of ASUS warranty but will leave you with their policy below.

*ASUS PB278Q* - *ASUS Source*

_If you have..._

4 bright dots, 0 dark dots - Your monitor qualifies for RMA
2 bright dots, 4 dark dots - Your monitor qualifies for RMA
0 bright dots, 6 dark dots - Your monitor qualifies for RMA


----------



## AJR1775

Mine has two dead pixels. Nothing worth complaining about at all. They are on opposite ends of the monitor and I can't notice them unless I really look for them. Love this monitor....only wish is that it could do 144Hz


----------



## badade

That's great to know; and also the info on the dots - perhaps the old adage "ignorance is bliss" may be starting to apply.


----------



## syngress

And what about blue clearances on white background ?
It seems to me that the lower-right corner of my screen, on a white background, shows a picture of a little darker, as if it were bluish.

Could it be my optical illusion ?


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badade*
> 
> That's great to know; and also the info on the dots - perhaps the old adage "ignorance is bliss" may be starting to apply.


I've had mine for nearly a year and if there are any dead or stuck pixels I've never been able to notice.


----------



## icostin

Hi all,

I have this weird issues since I received my Asus PB278Q last month but now I'm really starting to notice it because I spend lots of hours infront of it working :

Specs first :

Asus GTX 780 updated drivers to 320.49
Asus PB278Q hooked up with the displayport cable that came in with the monitor.
OSD settings :

User Mode
Brightness 30
Contrast 80
Saturation 50
Hue 50
Color Temp 6500k
Gamma 2.2 /
Gain : R47 / G47 / B41
Offset : R50 / G49 / B57
Trace Free 20

If I spend like 10 minutes in sketchup, or other software etc. and then for example I switch to firefox and right here on the Ocn website I see the shadows of the image that was before switching to firefox in the background of the screen :

Picture worth a thousand words :



I tried the following :

Switched to DVI port = same issue
Switched to HDMI port = same issue
Downgraded the GPU driver = same issue
Changed the GPU to a 560ti = same issue
Changed resolution from 2560/1440 to whatever = same issue
With the settings I can make it so that it doesn't show up but the image quality is by far very poor and dark.









Does anybody had or has the same issue ?

Is this a DOA ?

Thanks,


----------



## Thetbrett

^isostin^ no, that is not right. Return it if you can, that photo is evidence enough. Mine has never done that, so you got a dud, unfortunately. No screen should do that.


----------



## icostin

Just found this in the Asus PB278Q manual page 5 :

"When the same image is displayed for hours, an afterimage of the previous screen may remain after switching the image. The screen will recover slowly or you can turn off the Power Switch for hours."

are they talking about "displayed for hours" , I tell you guys it's like if the same image is displayed for 10 minutes or so I will have the afterimage for hours to get off the screen.

This sucks, really I am very disappointed about this monitor.

Does anybody have the same problems?


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icostin*
> 
> Just found this in the Asus PB278Q manual page 5 :
> 
> "When the same image is displayed for hours, an afterimage of the previous screen may remain after switching the image. The screen will recover slowly or you can turn off the Power Switch for hours."
> 
> are they talking about "displayed for hours" , I tell you guys it's like if the same image is displayed for 10 minutes or so I will have the afterimage for hours to get off the screen.
> 
> This sucks, really I am very disappointed about this monitor.
> 
> Does anybody have the same problems?


It's a sad thing since i leave my monitor for hrs and stuff but at the same time what is a product without issues. You just have to learn to live with it man. I have to do the same. Trust me though this monitor is better than most of its rivals. Unless you like grainy images and loads of backlight bleeding.


----------



## icostin

Have been tweaking it for an hour maybe today and the shadows are nearly gone but still there







They should mention this before you buy it in all reviews. Thanks for the help


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icostin*
> 
> Have been tweaking it for an hour maybe today and the shadows are nearly gone but still there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should mention this before you buy it in all reviews. Thanks for the help


How are you fixing this?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## boomstick1

I'm extremely happy with this monitor.

I spent the last two months building my first computer.

I went through about 1.5 months of monitor exchanges with Amazon and Newegg, two terrific companies that made it easy to find the right monitor. I first went with the 2713hm having read CNET's review and a few others online. At first, I was happy with the 2713hm. I noticed a lot of back-light bleeding that made movies not very good, but I said whatever. However, after a few days I noticed that the bottom right corner had a cross-hatching pattern (like a very light grey diagonal checker-box pattern). I tried to ignore, but couldn't. Everytime I G-chated, or got flash-banged in a computer game the pattern looked terrible. I figured I shouldn't have to deal with this for $550 monitor. So, I returned the 2713hm for another with Amazon. To my immense surprise, the FIVE replacements that I eventually took with Amazon not only cross-hatching but also new defects like dead pixels and worse back-light bleeding. You should note that I received 2713hm from different batches and different years, including 3 from AMazon, 1 from Newegg, and 1 from Dell. It was so frustrating, but thank god Amazon has really terrific customer service. I even tried to a RMA with dell, and spent 1.5 hours on the phone being transfered and trying to get my hands on a May 2013+ 2713HM where these defects were fixed. They send me, without my permission at 2713H, which has extreme color saturation and looks terrible for sRGB content (e.g., games, internet, movies). I was so frustrated.

I decided then to go with a ASUS PB278Q. Compared to the Dell, I figured the colors were rated very slightly less, but there were no reports of cross-hatching. I was also worried that the stands wasn't as good and the customer service wasn't as good.

HOWEVER, my first ASUS PB278Q I got in the mail was glorious and ended for me this almost 2-month long, expensive, stressful ordeal with 5 Dell monitors. The monitor's colors seems just as good as the Dell 2713HM, and I have high standards. What's much better is that there is no cross-hatching. I get beautiful whites, even when I inspect. There were no dead-pixels, no back-light bleed (although they have had reports of this, so be ready to return one or two with AMazon if you want a perfect panel). The stand is even better than the 2713HM in my opinion. All black and square with shinny accents. The dell asthetic looks too business for me. The ASUS is more sleek and cool looking.

Anyways. I've been through hell with these monitors but I'm happy that I did it. My ASUS is the prefect size, price, and quality for me.

Morals of the story (as I see things)

-avoid the 2713HM due to cross-hatching.
-ASUS has just as good everything as the 2713hm
-don't give up. you're paying for a $550+ monitor and you shouldn't have to put up with defects.


----------



## boomstick1

I should also add, that the ASUS seems to have deeper blacks than the 2713h. Whenever I VLC opens full screen (which means the screen is mostly black) things looks great.


----------



## nicodimus22

Just got my 278Q today! Liking it a lot so far. I've loaded up the calibrated settings from page 1, but I see no mention of sharpness. Is it best just to leave the sharpness on this at 50? Thanks.


----------



## icostin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> How are you fixing this?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


I played with the osd settings. Tried the calibration settings that I found on the first page of this thread and it seems much better. The background images are still there but less visible.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomstick1*
> 
> I'm extremely happy with this monitor.
> 
> I spent the last two months building my first computer.
> 
> I went through about 1.5 months of monitor exchanges with Amazon and Newegg, two terrific companies that made it easy to find the right monitor. I first went with the 2713hm having read CNET's review and a few others online. At first, I was happy with the 2713hm. I noticed a lot of back-light bleeding that made movies not very good, but I said whatever. However, after a few days I noticed that the bottom right corner had a cross-hatching pattern (like a very light grey diagonal checker-box pattern). I tried to ignore, but couldn't. Everytime I G-chated, or got flash-banged in a computer game the pattern looked terrible. I figured I shouldn't have to deal with this for $550 monitor. So, I returned the 2713hm for another with Amazon. To my immense surprise, the FIVE replacements that I eventually took with Amazon not only cross-hatching but also new defects like dead pixels and worse back-light bleeding. You should note that I received 2713hm from different batches and different years, including 3 from AMazon, 1 from Newegg, and 1 from Dell. It was so frustrating, but thank god Amazon has really terrific customer service. I even tried to a RMA with dell, and spent 1.5 hours on the phone being transfered and trying to get my hands on a May 2013+ 2713HM where these defects were fixed. They send me, without my permission at 2713H, which has extreme color saturation and looks terrible for sRGB content (e.g., games, internet, movies). I was so frustrated.
> 
> I decided then to go with a ASUS PB278Q. Compared to the Dell, I figured the colors were rated very slightly less, but there were no reports of cross-hatching. I was also worried that the stands wasn't as good and the customer service wasn't as good.
> 
> HOWEVER, my first ASUS PB278Q I got in the mail was glorious and ended for me this almost 2-month long, expensive, stressful ordeal with 5 Dell monitors. The monitor's colors seems just as good as the Dell 2713HM, and I have high standards. What's much better is that there is no cross-hatching. I get beautiful whites, even when I inspect. There were no dead-pixels, no back-light bleed (although they have had reports of this, so be ready to return one or two with AMazon if you want a perfect panel). The stand is even better than the 2713HM in my opinion. All black and square with shinny accents. The dell asthetic looks too business for me. The ASUS is more sleek and cool looking.
> 
> Anyways. I've been through hell with these monitors but I'm happy that I did it. My ASUS is the prefect size, price, and quality for me.
> 
> Morals of the story (as I see things)
> 
> -avoid the 2713HM due to cross-hatching.
> -ASUS has just as good everything as the 2713hm
> -don't give up. you're paying for a $550+ monitor and you shouldn't have to put up with defects.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomstick1*
> 
> I should also add, that the ASUS seems to have deeper blacks than the 2713h. Whenever I VLC opens full screen (which means the screen is mostly black) things looks great.


Thanks for the feedback on your hole adventure with Dell monitors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicodimus22*
> 
> Just got my 278Q today! Liking it a lot so far. I've loaded up the calibrated settings from page 1, but I see no mention of sharpness. Is it best just to leave the sharpness on this at 50? Thanks.


Do you have the same problem as I have with the afterimage remaining on the screen?


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomstick1*
> 
> I should also add, that the ASUS seems to have deeper blacks than the 2713h. Whenever I VLC opens full screen (which means the screen is mostly black) things looks great.


You do realize the U2713H is a $1000 monitor that has even better color than the U2713HM or the ASUS? You probably just needed to change color profiles. They are calibrated but ship in standard picture mode.


----------



## Firehawk

I just bought one of these. I'm liking it so far, despite it having one dead pixel and one pixel stuck on red, but no backlight bleed and only minor PLS glow on the bottom right.

My main complaint is that it takes so long to detect an input and come out of standby. I'll turn on my computer and the monitor will say no inputs detected, and go into standby. By the time it sees the signal, and turns back on, BIOS has finished posting. Same thing happens on a restart, it goes into standby before the computer can start up and again I can't see the POST. I realize its only 2 seconds or so, but I want to see the POST.

Does this happen to the rest of you? Is it the same regardless of which input I use (currently using DVI-D, would DP or HDMI be the same)? Is this common among all multi input displays, or just this one? Is there a setting I can change, maybe in the service menu, so it won't enter standby so quickly?


----------



## syngress

My laptop does not have a DVI output, I have HDMI, miniDisplayPort and the usual composite output.
How should i connect monitor to a laptop, to get the maximum resolution?



Do i need MiniDisplayPort to DVI Adapter to get 1080p ?


----------



## boomstick1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> You do realize the U2713H is a $1000 monitor that has even better color than the U2713HM or the ASUS? You probably just needed to change color profiles. They are calibrated but ship in standard picture mode.


I accidentally wrote 2713H there. I meant 2713H.

The point however still stands. The 2713H looks really bad with sRGB content. See 




I looked at it side be side with a 2713HM and the 2713H looked terrible. Everyone looked suntanned or blushing. To get rid of it you had to deal with other issues (again see review).


----------



## icostin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> I just bought one of these. I'm liking it so far, despite it having one dead pixel and one pixel stuck on red, but no backlight bleed and only minor PLS glow on the bottom right.
> 
> My main complaint is that it takes so long to detect an input and come out of standby. I'll turn on my computer and the monitor will say no inputs detected, and go into standby. By the time it sees the signal, and turns back on, BIOS has finished posting. Same thing happens on a restart, it goes into standby before the computer can start up and again I can't see the POST. I realize its only 2 seconds or so, but I want to see the POST.
> 
> Does this happen to the rest of you? Is it the same regardless of which input I use (currently using DVI-D, would DP or HDMI be the same)? Is this common among all multi input displays, or just this one? Is there a setting I can change, maybe in the service menu, so it won't enter standby so quickly?


I don't have this problem. The monitor is hooked up to a gtx780 on displayport and I've tried the other ports and it detects the video signal quite fast. Mobo is Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H.


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icostin*
> 
> I don't have this problem. The monitor is hooked up to a gtx780 on displayport and I've tried the other ports and it detects the video signal quite fast. Mobo is Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H.


Well I wouldn't call the response from the monitor that slow, but its not fast enough to be on in time for me to see the POST. My old CRT turns on in time and it has to heat up the tube.
Maybe I'll try DP to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syngress*
> 
> My laptop does not have a DVI output, I have HDMI, miniDisplayPort and the usual composite output.
> How should i connect monitor to a laptop, to get the maximum resolution?
> 
> 
> 
> Do i need MiniDisplayPort to DVI Adapter to get 1080p ?


no, you can run 1080p off HDMI if you like.


----------



## icostin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> no, you can run 1080p off HDMI if you like.


Or try to find an adapter for the minidisplay port (apple has them), 2560*1440 if your gpu can handle it.


----------



## syngress

HDMI and FN+F2 do the trick, now everything is fine..


----------



## Kaname

Mice came in the other and I'm loving it so far








No display problem whatsoever so I'm super satisfied. Next step will be upgrading my gpu since I'm quite limited with my 580 at the momento


----------



## Asus11

I recently got this montior at a great price, very happy with it, time to upgrade the gpu lol


----------



## boomstick1

do most ppl use the color gain custom settings recommeded in the first page of this thread?

i wonder. will reducing the ratios make things less vibrant?

is each monitor different?


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomstick1*
> 
> do most ppl use the color gain custom settings recommeded in the first page of this thread?
> 
> i wonder. will reducing the ratios make things less vibrant?
> 
> is each monitor different?


Yes each is different but not by much. you can use the settings on 1st page and then do your own playing with. i suggest you leave trace free and gamma to what the OP has it to. It looks best that way.
Brightness, contrast etc. is all up to you and your eyes. It takes me a week and more to get my setting correct when using a new monitor.


----------



## badade

Thanks to "Arizonian"'s helpful guide I've been able to check my new PB278Q today. I had 1 central dead pixel on black and 3 on the white background, BLB was also noticeable, top centre and right but not enough to worry about. I set it up as per page 1 and tried a game [stalker soc] I have a Samsung 2693 HM and was a little underwhelmed with 2560 x 1440 compared to gaming at 1920 x 1200 but that's being unfair, somehow I'd imagined an increased vertical aspect.
I'm fanatical about keeping screens clean and never ever touch them with anything other than cleaning implements. One thing I use is a common nylon feather duster [stick with nylon threads?] and periodically vigorously flick over screens to remove dust and its removed the dead pixels! That's the only explanation I can think of as they were definitely there because I got up close and tried all colours, it could have been dust but on a black background it looked like a bright dot. The only thing I did prior to them vanishing was give it a clean by flicking with my duster and when I switched back on they were gone.
So anyone with dead pixels? get tooled up and start flicking.


----------



## Arizonian

Congrats babade









I have a feeling those weren't dead pixels but dust trapped and you were lucky enough in knocking them loose.

Enjoy your 1440p goodness.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badade*
> 
> Thanks to "Arizonian"'s helpful guide I've been able to check my new PB278Q today. I had 1 central dead pixel on black and 3 on the white background, BLB was also noticeable, top centre and right but not enough to worry about. I set it up as per page 1 and tried a game [stalker soc] I have a Samsung 2693 HM and was a little underwhelmed with 2560 x 1440 compared to gaming at 1920 x 1200 but that's being unfair, somehow I'd imagined an increased vertical aspect.
> I'm fanatical about keeping screens clean and never ever touch them with anything other than cleaning implements. One thing I use is a common nylon feather duster [stick with nylon threads?] and periodically vigorously flick over screens to remove dust and its removed the dead pixels! That's the only explanation I can think of as they were definitely there because I got up close and tried all colours, it could have been dust but on a black background it looked like a bright dot. The only thing I did prior to them vanishing was give it a clean by flicking with my duster and when I switched back on they were gone.
> So anyone with dead pixels? get tooled up and start flicking.


Flicking?


----------



## badade

Yes Flucking Flicking.

Flicking present participle of flick (Verb)
Verb: Propel (something) with a sudden sharp movement, esp. of the fingers: "Emily flicked some ash off her sleeve".

Ok now Mike?


----------



## mikailmohammed

My monitor up arrow key is stuck and making my brightness increase to 100 all the time. Any help?


----------



## icostin

Guys I've got another Asus pb278Q monitor trough the RMA process and it works flawlessly. No more after-image and it's crystal clear. It had indeed a big problem. SO glad Thanks to Asus in Germany.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icostin*
> 
> Guys I've got another Asus pb278Q monitor trough the RMA process and it works flawlessly. No more after-image and it's crystal clear. It had indeed a big problem. SO glad Thanks to Asus in Germany.


Good to hear







, had mine for 4 months and can't imagine life without it!


----------



## icostin

Now I really can enjoy the colours on this panel, really awesome.


----------



## n0ypi

Finally pulled the triggered and ordered the monitor I'm quite excited to get it! One question I have though not specifically a monitor issue but is it time to upgrade my whole rig or just the gpu? Current rig is my sig, and the games I'm currently playing and will play in the future are Dota 2, BF3 and 4, FFXIV Reborn, and CS:GO. I also do some video editing and photoshop.


----------



## Mister Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> Finally pulled the triggered and ordered the monitor I'm quite excited to get it! One question I have though not specifically a monitor issue but is it time to upgrade my whole rig or just the gpu? Current rig is my sig, and the games I'm currently playing and will play in the future are Dota 2, BF3 and 4, FFXIV Reborn, and CS:GO. I also do some video editing and photoshop.


Your rig is fine, I would suggest upgrading the GPU only at this time specifically something that has more VRAM. If all you have the rig for is just general computing needs and gaming then the performance upgrade you'll get by switching to Ivy Bridge is marginal. For video editing and photoshop, maybe some more RAM would be recommended as well.


----------



## Oniyasha

Hi I wanted to buy this monitor but I want to know what is the minimum height of the monitor with stand. I really appreciate any one who can give me an answer.


----------



## Thetbrett

about 43cm by my reckoning.


----------



## Oniyasha

Thank you so much! I will be getting one within the week! Super excited!


----------



## Necrodeath

IMG_1319.JPG 1853k .JPG file

so guys i've got mine today from amazon..
i love thsi monitor this far..
but i think i've got a bad one...seems that bleeding is hight for me.
should i ask replacement?
the photo is actually bad than it looks in real...
what you suggest?
please help me


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodeath*
> 
> IMG_1319.JPG 1853k .JPG file
> 
> so guys i've got mine today from amazon..
> i love thsi monitor this far..
> but i think i've got a bad one...seems that bleeding is hight for me.
> should i ask replacement?
> the photo is actually bad than it looks in real...
> what you suggest?
> please help me


Hi Necrodeath,

First - Welcome to OCN









The main question is even though you see back light bleed on full black screen, you may not see it strong enough to bleed through when you're actually using the monitor watching movies with black borders or gaming. So the question is, Do you see the bleeding in those particular circumstances? If not them you don't need to exchange.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodeath*
> 
> IMG_1319.JPG 1853k .JPG file
> 
> so guys i've got mine today from amazon..
> i love thsi monitor this far..
> but i think i've got a bad one...seems that bleeding is hight for me.
> should i ask replacement?
> the photo is actually bad than it looks in real...
> what you suggest?
> please help me


I get some bleeding in the corners on black screens but I never notice it in action. Even Metro LL, very dark game, but I didn't notice it. I did worry when Ifirst got mine,but not now.


----------



## Necrodeath

thank you very much guys







for the answer







..
i asked amazon to replace mine







...
i actually found some difference in gaming...the corner where there is the bleeding is a bit more lighter than the other...
i think is not acceptable for a 500Euros monitor :\..
i expect some good quality...
at least my new monitor is alredy being shipped so i hope that the next will be better :\


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> Finally pulled the triggered and ordered the monitor I'm quite excited to get it! One question I have though not specifically a monitor issue but is it time to upgrade my whole rig or just the gpu? Current rig is my sig, and the games I'm currently playing and will play in the future are Dota 2, BF3 and 4, FFXIV Reborn, and CS:GO. I also do some video editing and photoshop.


A new gpu and a ssd would make that system viable for years imho.


----------



## ggp759

Thinking of getting this monitor and currenty own an Asus VG236h. Anyone knows whether the VG236h uses pwm? I guess if i dont notice that i wont notice pwm on PB278Q. thanks


----------



## MenacingTuba

CCFL back-lit monitors like the VG236H use a different type of PWM. Read more about PWM here

You should get the VP2770 instead since it is more comparable ghosting wise the the VG236H and has lower lag than the PB278Q. Switching from a 120hz monitor to a 1440p one with 1 frame of input lag is quite shocking. I owned a VG236H for a year and bought an S27A850D which has a similar amount of lag as the PB278Q & had to lower my mouse sensitivity and mouse DPI settings to compensate for the lag.


----------



## ggp759

Thanks for the quick response. I already had one go with the VP2770 and it was faulty. horizontal line of dead pixels across the whole screen. Also owned a yamakasi( dont know if that uses pwm or not). The thing is am in Europe and the vp2770 is kind of hard to find. The pb278q is readily available from amazon. Real world use( beyond tests) any striking differences between the vp2270 and the pb278q?


----------



## MenacingTuba

The VP2770 has considerably less ghosting than the PB278Q once both models overdrive settings are properly set-up (VP2770=Advanced vs. PB278Q Trace Free 20 & 40). The Yamakasi's don't use PWM.

Since you are in Europe you should get the Eizo EV2763W (refer to the 2nd link in my last post which contains plenty of reviews).


----------



## falcon26

Can the Asus be overclocked at all over 60HZ? Also what seems to be the best balance for trace free, 20 or 40? I have my brightness set to 60 and was wondering when most people start to notice the flicker? I set mine all the way down to 40 and didn't notice any. Also on the color settings I only changed the GAIN colors not the offset ones. I used the spyder 4 pro. Do you usually change both or just the GAIN?


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Can the Asus be overclocked at all over 60HZ? Also what seems to be the best balance for trace free, 20 or 40? I have my brightness set to 60 and was wondering when most people start to notice the flicker? I set mine all the way down to 40 and didn't notice any. Also on the color settings I only changed the GAIN colors not the offset ones. I used the spyder 4 pro. Do you usually change both or just the GAIN?


Naw I tried on mine it will take all the way up to 90hz but gets the frame skipping thing...its wants to be its restricted I guess. Turning the trace down to 20 was nice touch even at 60hz its still an excellent monitor for casual gamer like myself.

NM was frame skipping it just doesn't go higher than 60hz the way its setup however it can if allowed.


----------



## falcon26

Aw that's what it was, frame skipping. I was able to set it to 75hz in the Nvidia Control Panel without a hassle and on the desktop everything was great. Then I fired up BF3 and man oh man it was like a total slide show. I thought my system just couldn't handle it but now I know its just frame skipping...


----------



## Clexzor

Yeah it doesn't hurt the monitor or anything but obv. its not enjoyable lolsss anyways I have a 120hz as well and enjoy playing on the pb278q much more its just so crisp and clean and of 27 inches lol and the input lag is fine with me Its actualy not bad at all... play just as good with my pb278q as my asus 120hz.

Anywyas falcon26 did you change you trace free to 20? Made a huge difference for me loving it.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> *Can the Asus be overclocked at all over 60HZ?* Also *what seems to be the best balance for trace free, 20 or 40?* I have my brightness set to 60 and was wondering when most people start to notice the flicker? I set mine all the way down to 40 and didn't notice any. Also on the color settings I only changed the GAIN colors not the offset ones. I used the spyder 4 pro. Do you usually change both or just the GAIN?


Can answer two of your questions:

Setting Trace Free at 20% for least amount of ghosting. I had mine when I had it set to 35% brightness with OP recommended settings for color and did not notice any flicker. No need to go lower so didn't test for it as I am not effected by PWM dimming.

Being a multi-input monitor with scaler, any over clock over native 60 Hz will frame skip. You can test your own monitor with below test from *Testufo.com*. Go to this site. Turn down brightness to zero. Take a picture after you see the 'valid' sign.

To trick a camera into doing that I was explained:

1. Adjust your "Exposure Compensation" setting in your camera to a higher setting.
2. Lower the brightness of your monitor by a lot which forces your camera to take a longer exposure. This can be done by turning down ISO camera settings.

You need to take a picture of at least 1/10th second (*capture about 6+ squares*), and preferably 1/5th second (capture about 10+ squares) for a more accurate frameskipping analysis. The first visible square should be more than 2 squares away from the last visible square, or it won't easily help you determine frameskipping.

*Not Frame Skipping*


*Frame skipping*


I also agree with Clexzor that between my ASUS VG278Q 120 Hz and PB278Q 60 Hz I do enjoy gaming better at 1440p resolution and it doesn't require AA to be ON for better looking gaming either. Much more enjoyable even with FPS games IMO. Every other gaming even more so but I'm primarily FPS.

Would be nice if someone takes the Frame Skipping challenge and confirms this for other members with this question as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## falcon26

I set it to 20 trace free. Although between 20 or 40 I noticed no difference between the two. But then again I am blind in one eye


----------



## mboner1

Just looking to confirm the asus pb278q is outputting in full rgb ie 0-255 with no option for 16-235 (limited rgb) , if someone could confirm that would be great, can't find any info anywhere.

Wanting to just make sure i'm not doing the wrong thing by using dvi which only outputs 0-255 (full rgb) color space if the monitor is only outputting 16-235 (limited). Having just checked on my hdtv , having the tv set to limited and the pc outputting full rgb does indeed introduce black crush to a much larger extent than i'm seeing on the asus pb278q so i'm pretty certain the asus ONLY outputs at full rgb 0-255 and using the dvi connection is correct. Using hdmi on the asus and setting catalyst control centre to limited does go brighter , but i believe it is white clipping and cloudy looking because the monitor is only expecting and can ONLY display full rgb 0-255 properly. Confirmation or something stating this would be nice tho.


----------



## falcon26

Is their no Monitor Driver for Windows 8? I go to ASUS website and down load it, but it says its not a valid driver. I hate seeing "Generic PNP Monitor" in the device manager...


----------



## ColdFlo

Hello, I am from the Korean Monitor thread and I was wondering, since we are panel kinsmen, can I thief your EDID information provided from bin file you save from this program http://www.extron.com/product/software.aspx?id=edidmanager EDID Manager? I have provided my lowly trash LCD EDID for your thief comparison edification............LOL

HYO049B.zip 0k .zip file

Stock QNIX QX2710 EDID


----------



## Rar4f

Will a gtx 770 be good to pair with this monitor?


----------



## Rar4f

So again







will a gtx 770 2GB be sufficient for the monitor?


----------



## Asus11

For gaming etc 1 x 770 will not be any good even the 4gb not any good I used to have a 680 classy 4gb returned it, need more power!!


----------



## Rar4f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> For gaming etc 1 x 770 will not be any good even the 4gb not any good I used to have a 680 classy 4gb returned it, need more power!!


You think Radeon 9950 will be good enuff?

I cant sli or xfire, need a better psu for that, and the cost of 2x 7950 will add to cost as well :/

What can i do :/? A 7970 6gb?

And won't drivers of 770 optimize as time passes?


----------



## Asus11

I had the gtx 680 classy and was playing grid 2 maxed out and it would be unplayable & grid 2 isn't even that intensive, I would turn and it would not be accurate, everything felt delayed etc was horrible compared to when I had a gtx 670 ftw @ 1080p.. 2560.. is amazing but people forget you need to spend alot on a g card.. now I bought a second hand reference gtx 780 for the time being until my preorder of 780 classy comes back in stock.. but wow is the 780 great at this res.. grid 2 is now so smooth and fluent









id say get a 3gb 7970 or gtx 780


----------



## Rar4f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I had the gtx 680 classy and was playing grid 2 maxed out and it would be unplayable & grid 2 isn't even that intensive, I would turn and it would not be accurate, everything felt delayed etc was horrible compared to when I had a gtx 670 ftw @ 1080p.. 2560.. is amazing but people forget you need to spend alot on a g card.. now I bought a second hand reference gtx 780 for the time being until my preorder of 780 classy comes back in stock.. but wow is the 780 great at this res.. grid 2 is now so smooth and fluent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id say get a 3gb 7970 or gtx 780


3GB ghz 7970 is actually cheaper than GTX 770








But i will wait for AMD's latest midrange card.

I will prolly sacrifice NVidia's physx and shadowplay for 1440 with the monitor









But if things come down to it, i may get a 7970 ghz. or possible 6gb version if its at reasonable price by then.

Well see, im all open for whichever card that will run well with 1440 monitor at a reasonable price .

EDIT: What about 4GB 770?


----------



## Blackops_2

So for someone looking between PLS or IPS for gaming/professional work which is more preferable/applicable?


----------



## Clexzor

Using my single 680 2gb with my pb278q right now mostly bf3 and sc2 both run great however not maxed out on bf3 only ultra textures and everything else high maintains 60fps easy...however saving now for a 780 3gb+


----------



## ColdFlo

Wow so someone couldn't just take 5 mins to post their EDID huh? Well I guess I expected as much.........


----------



## Jaxonfire

PLS is better in every way.


----------



## jonnyphang

Hey all,

Well, I finally managed to take the plunge. Previously (around last Christmas) picked up a Dell U2713hm when it was on offer direct for £350, but had to return it due to backlight bleed issues, and didnt really want to get involved with lots of returns.

I'm in the UK, so been trying to pick between my favourite etailers, but settled on Amazon as I think their customer service would be the best if I needed and returns etc. Price wise they were probably the best from a reputable company at £459. It should turn up on Wednesday, so I've been reading over as much of this thread as possible. Fingers crossed that I get a decent panel.

Have recently bought a second 7970 so hopefully that will be able to power the panel to a decent level.

Sure I'll pipe up with some thoughts and questions when if arrives

Cheers
JP


----------



## jonnyphang

Well,

Amazon delivered yesterday so had to wait until I was back from work before I could open it up. Tried first to use the Display Port cable provided (well, the provided cable to a mini adaptor then to my 7970) but there wasn't any signal detected. Wondered if it needed configuring before it would work, so switched to the dual link DVI cable provided and that displayed fine









Switched it to native resolution and then went to paint and brought up a black screen. Luckily there didn't seem to be any white pixels showing, so I did the same with a while and coloured screen. Again, noting noticeable, so looks like I currently have no dead/stuck pixels.

Next, I used the settings on the first page to set the colour and then brought up the black screen again to check the backlight bleed. Thankfully, there wasn't anything that jumped out instantly, unlike the Dell U2713HM that I tried previously. There probably is some to a degree, but if I cant really tell the difference between that and the PLS glow then I'm happy. The main thing was that there didn't seem to be any changing of colours in the corners.

Fired up a few games, which I have been replaying recently as I've just got a second 7970 to crossfire. Went through Dishonored, DMC, Sleeping Dogs, Crysis 3 and Metro Last Light and tried to gauge how much performance drop I would get. I basically removed all AA, or left it low, and was quite pleased that I was getting pretty much 50s and mostly 60s, without any microstutter.

I'd come from a 1920x1200 24 inch so getting used to the dimensions of the PB278Q was the first thing to overcome. Nice to just have that much more screen to fill my scope of vision.

I did go back and try to use Display Port again, but no luck







Had a quick google and there seems to be a few people with that problem, but I might try and swap my 7970s around as on of them has a full DP port on the card, so might make that on my primary. Was hoping to use that as my main connection so that I could connect a separate machine over DVI but we'll have to see. I've read that its worth using another cable, but surely the one they provide should be good enough?

At the end of last night, I was just removing all the stickers, as I think that I will keep it, then I noticed the bottom bezel is very loose and that there is a gap probably in the central third, around the ASUS logo. Just wondering if others have had build issues like that? Its a little disappointing, and something that I expected from cheaper models, but I'm thinking that the panel is the most important thing. Its just a nagging doubt. Will try to add a picture later.

Not to end on a rubbish note though, its a lovely monitor, and happy with the panel, the manufacture date was January 2013 going by the sticker on the back.Shame about the build issue and the DP problem, but I'll have to spend a bit more time to see if its worth taking anything up with it. I'm also stuck between the settings in the first post and the sRGB mode - the whites just look whiter in sRGB, but time will tell I guess.

Overall, happy with it - lets just hope the whole monitor doesn't fall apart!

JP


----------



## shamus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyphang*
> 
> Well,
> 
> Amazon delivered yesterday so had to wait until I was back from work before I could open it up. Tried first to use the Display Port cable provided (well, the provided cable to a mini adaptor then to my 7970) but there wasn't any signal detected. Wondered if it needed configuring before it would work, so switched to the dual link DVI cable provided and that displayed fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switched it to native resolution and then went to paint and brought up a black screen. Luckily there didn't seem to be any white pixels showing, so I did the same with a while and coloured screen. Again, noting noticeable, so looks like I currently have no dead/stuck pixels.
> 
> Next, I used the settings on the first page to set the colour and then brought up the black screen again to check the backlight bleed. Thankfully, there wasn't anything that jumped out instantly, unlike the Dell U2713HM that I tried previously. There probably is some to a degree, but if I cant really tell the difference between that and the PLS glow then I'm happy. The main thing was that there didn't seem to be any changing of colours in the corners.
> 
> Fired up a few games, which I have been replaying recently as I've just got a second 7970 to crossfire. Went through Dishonored, DMC, Sleeping Dogs, Crysis 3 and Metro Last Light and tried to gauge how much performance drop I would get. I basically removed all AA, or left it low, and was quite pleased that I was getting pretty much 50s and mostly 60s, without any microstutter.
> 
> I'd come from a 1920x1200 24 inch so getting used to the dimensions of the PB278Q was the first thing to overcome. Nice to just have that much more screen to fill my scope of vision.
> 
> I did go back and try to use Display Port again, but no luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a quick google and there seems to be a few people with that problem, but I might try and swap my 7970s around as on of them has a full DP port on the card, so might make that on my primary. Was hoping to use that as my main connection so that I could connect a separate machine over DVI but we'll have to see. I've read that its worth using another cable, but surely the one they provide should be good enough?
> 
> At the end of last night, I was just removing all the stickers, as I think that I will keep it, then I noticed the bottom bezel is very loose and that there is a gap probably in the central third, around the ASUS logo. Just wondering if others have had build issues like that? Its a little disappointing, and something that I expected from cheaper models, but I'm thinking that the panel is the most important thing. Its just a nagging doubt. Will try to add a picture later.
> 
> Not to end on a rubbish note though, its a lovely monitor, and happy with the panel, the manufacture date was January 2013 going by the sticker on the back.Shame about the build issue and the DP problem, but I'll have to spend a bit more time to see if its worth taking anything up with it. I'm also stuck between the settings in the first post and the sRGB mode - the whites just look whiter in sRGB, but time will tell I guess.
> 
> Overall, happy with it - lets just hope the whole monitor doesn't fall apart!
> 
> JP


Good to hear you have a good panel that's is what matters the most, I have just put an order in for one with Amazon today hope mind turns out to be ok. Keep you posted.


----------



## shamus21

Just a update on my New Asus PB278.from Amazon uk. No Dead Pixels went over it with a 6in magnifying glass, a real clean panel. Only problem was a small amount of light bleed top centre at power up from cold after about 30 min or so seems to clear up. Build quality good no problems with case or the bezel around the panel. Left it on over night looping a few videos see if it might throw up any issues . its now been on for 30+ hours none so far. This one is definitely a keeper. What a relief last thing I wanted was all the hassle of swapping it out with new one.


----------



## jonnyphang

That's really good to hear. When was yours made? Should say on the back of the panel. Not that it matters, as long as you are happy that's what does







I haven't fed back further on mine, been too busy loving it!

On looking again, there was some minimal backlight bleed, at the top centre right and bottom centre right. Not noticeable at all in usage, with no discolouration noticable in windows use, and even in dark games it doesn't show up that much.

Still a little miffed about the bezel being slightly loose, but overall, fit doesn't really affect the usage, and in can only see it if I'm directly above the monitor... Ignorance is bliss as they say...

I've been happy with the performance at native resolution with crossfire 7970s especially in the more intensive games, and have been going through installing old games testing the monitor out again.

Overall, love it. As above, worried about the whole panel lottery but it's good enough for me to carry on gaming, and that's all I need







oh and fingers crossed no headaches from PWM backlighting yet...

Also, in my last post, I mentioned troubles getting a display port signal. In the end, it was me being a bit too gentle on the monitor input port... I just needed to press a bit harder and it snapped in properly. Works a treat now and frees up the DVI.

Amazon were great with delivery, and early too, so have to give them a mention for those looking to order in the uk.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shamus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyphang*
> 
> That's really good to hear. When was yours made? Should say on the back of the panel. Not that it matters, as long as you are happy that's what does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't fed back further on mine, been too busy loving it!
> 
> On looking again, there was some minimal backlight bleed, at the top centre right and bottom centre right. Not noticeable at all in usage, with no discolouration noticable in windows use, and even in dark games it doesn't show up that much.
> 
> Still a little miffed about the bezel being slightly loose, but overall, fit doesn't really affect the usage, and in can only see it if I'm directly above the monitor... Ignorance is bliss as they say...
> 
> I've been happy with the performance at native resolution with crossfire 7970s especially in the more intensive games, and have been going through installing old games testing the monitor out again.
> 
> Overall, love it. As above, worried about the whole panel lottery but it's good enough for me to carry on gaming, and that's all I need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and fingers crossed no headaches from PWM backlighting yet...
> 
> Also, in my last post, I mentioned troubles getting a display port signal. In the end, it was me being a bit too gentle on the monitor input port... I just needed to press a bit harder and it snapped in properly. Works a treat now and frees up the DVI.
> 
> Amazon were great with delivery, and early too, so have to give them a mention for those looking to order in the uk.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Hi Jonnyphang
Yes the Date on my ASUS monitor is June 2013. Do you find that the light bleed clears up after it`s been switched on for a while. No problems with the DP port standard size connector on the Nvidia cards.Yes a very good Gaming monitor, Crysis 3 looks incredible so sharp, one of the reason I got the large screen res was for Civ 5 extra space allow you to see so much more on the world map. Going to install a few oldie now see how they look. Enjoy your new monitor Jonnyphang.


----------



## illus101086

Hows it going everyone, had a couple of questions about the PB278Q. Do you guys thing $325 is a good price on a used 10 month on PB278Q that is in prefect working condition and also cosmetically?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illus101086*
> 
> Hows it going everyone, had a couple of questions about the PB278Q. Do you guys thing $325 is a good price on a used 10 month on PB278Q that is in prefect working condition and also cosmetically?


Dude, that's a steal IMO.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Dude, that's a steal IMO.


X2 Go for it


----------



## illus101086

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> X2 Go for it


Well I won the auction on ebay friday afternoon, seller had three actually but I was able to snag one for 325 which was the loweest price of the three. I stayed incognito until the last thirty seconds and sniped my way to the top, didnt think I was gonna win the auction cause I lost the one before it which finished a minute before but then to my suprise I won the auction. I got a evga 770 classified sli, so now I can really put rhem to work with the 2560 x 1440 resolution. Thats until I get my 780 sli thru the evga step-up program. God I love eye candy.
But anyways came upon this thread couple of days ago and its quite long and havent had a chance to go through it all. Was wondering if you guys could tell me what to look out for, any tips or suggestions about the display.


----------



## infranoia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illus101086*
> 
> Well I won the auction on ebay friday afternoon, seller had three actually but I was able to snag one for 325 which was the loweest price of the three. I stayed incognito until the last thirty seconds and sniped my way to the top, didnt think I was gonna win the auction cause I lost the one before it which finished a minute before but then to my suprise I won the auction. I got a evga 770 classified sli, so now I can really put rhem to work with the 2560 x 1440 resolution. Thats until I get my 780 sli thru the evga step-up program. God I love eye candy.
> But anyways came upon this thread couple of days ago and its quite long and havent had a chance to go through it all. Was wondering if you guys could tell me what to look out for, any tips or suggestions about the display.


You got a screaming deal. I got mine from Amazon with credit card rewards and paid about $200 for it after the credit. I had to return the first one I got; the backlight bloom was SO BAD on it, the bloom would "follow my gaze" around the screen, which was weird, so watch out for that. I really tried to live with it, but within a day I figured it was worth the effort of returning it.

Amazon had no trouble replacing it, and my second sample has been excellent all around. Black levels are MUCH better. So there is some variation.

That was a while ago though. QA may be better.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illus101086*
> 
> Well I won the auction on ebay friday afternoon, seller had three actually but I was able to snag one for 325 which was the loweest price of the three. I stayed incognito until the last thirty seconds and sniped my way to the top, didnt think I was gonna win the auction cause I lost the one before it which finished a minute before but then to my suprise I won the auction. I got a evga 770 classified sli, so now I can really put rhem to work with the 2560 x 1440 resolution. Thats until I get my 780 sli thru the evga step-up program. God I love eye candy.
> But anyways came upon this thread couple of days ago and its quite long and havent had a chance to go through it all. Was wondering if you guys could tell me what to look out for, any tips or suggestions about the display.


Nice lucky you, I wish I had checked ebay before ordering mines, paid $497 from Amazon warehouse deals (used like new). Sorry I can't offer any advice about the display as this is going to be my 1st 1440p monitor. The 1st page of this thread has some calibration settings you might want to play around with to get the best picture quality but I plan on getting mines professionally calibrated whenever it arrives so that's something to consider.


----------



## illus101086

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infranoia*
> 
> You got a screaming deal. I got mine from Amazon with credit card rewards and paid about $200 for it after the credit. I had to return the first one I got; the backlight bloom was SO BAD on it, the bloom would "follow my gaze" around the screen, which was weird, so watch out for that. I really tried to live with it, but within a day I figured it was worth the effort of returning it.
> 
> Amazon had no trouble replacing it, and my second sample has been excellent all around. Black levels are MUCH better. So there is some variation.
> 
> That was a while ago though. QA may be better.


Good to hear you got that resolved. Amazon is pretty good about things like, but to be honest I could never find it a hassle to return an item when paying top dollar for a product. I'm quite new to system building and have learned quite abit and have two builds under my belt with alot more to learn and understand, more so in some areas then others. But displays being one of them also new to 1440p resolution and pls panels. So ive been doing quite alot of reading as I always do. Thanks for the heads up about backlight bloom. What do you usually use your monitors for?


----------



## infranoia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illus101086*
> 
> What do you usually use your monitors for?


On that machine almost exclusively gaming, though I may need to do a mass mini-DV transcode project soon. I decided to sacrifice refresh rate for color fidelity. I haven't regretted that, I'm not much of a twitch player lately, but that might change with a 290x driving it.


----------



## illus101086

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infranoia*
> 
> I haven't regretted that, I'm not much of a twitch player lately, but that might change with a 290x driving it.


I mainly play fps games, primarily BF3 and soon to be BF4 and was also considering on going with a 120hz + display at 1080p as well but from what ive read most people who have gone for the 1440p instead of the 120hz dont regret it at all in fact they say they cant go back to 1080p. hahahaha But I have had the pleasure of gaming with either yet so Ive had to just go with what others experiences are like. Im sure 120hz is very enjoyable as well and increases game flueitiy but 60 fps is sufficient enough for me with a 1440p resolution.


----------



## Porter_

Just ordered a PB278Q from amazon, getting geared up for BF4! Going to pull the trigger on a 290X as soon as they're available.


----------



## Porter_

i got my PB278Q yesterday but didn't have much time to use it. here's some quick initial impressions from tonight and a few cell phone shots while playing BF3.

- love the clarity of the screen. i've read a lot of posts about how great 1440 resolution is so i was expecting a lot. it's quite a bit better than i expected.
- colors are great. equally as good as the AOC i2757fh IPS you see sitting in the background in my photos. seems like gamma and shadow detail are better on the PB278Q. *i'm using tftcentral's calibrated settings and ICC profiles for each monitor. so not a very accurate assessment of color.
- input lag is a little noticeable compared to the i2757fh. or at least i think it is. i might be victim to expectation bias here. i think i feel some input lag, but i haven't had any problems in BF3 so far. in the round shown in my photos i went 27-12 KDR which is much better than i typical do. either there is no lag, or there is and it's not affecting my already ****ty reaction times. or i just had a lucky round.
- BF3 looks amazing at 2560x1440. i didn't think i would see much of a difference while gaming but i do. i'll play some more games this weekend.

edit:
- won't overclock to anything over 60hz without frame skipping. will accept up to 80Hz but it skips frames at anything over 60Hz.
- black levels and colors in general look _fantastic_. after some more time with it i realize that the colors have punch without being over-saturated.
_edit 2: have not installed AMD Pixel Patcher so my (lack of) overclock results might not be accurate._

http://s214.photobucket.com/user/Porter_/media/IMG_0431.jpg.html

http://s214.photobucket.com/user/Porter_/media/IMG_0432.jpg.html

http://s214.photobucket.com/user/Porter_/media/IMG_0434.jpg.html

http://s214.photobucket.com/user/Porter_/media/IMG_0438.jpg.html


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> i got my PB278Q yesterday but didn't have much time to use it. here's some quick initial impressions from tonight and a few cell phone shots while playing BF3.
> 
> - love the clarity of the screen. i've read a lot of posts about how great 1440 resolution is so i was expecting a lot. it's quite a bit better than i expected.
> - colors are great. equally as good as the AOC i2757fh IPS you see sitting in the background in my photos. seems like gamma and shadow detail are better on the PB278Q. *i'm using tftcentral's calibrated settings and ICC profiles for each monitor. so not a very accurate assessment of color.
> - input lag is a little noticeable compared to the i2757fh. or at least i think it is. i might be victim to expectation bias here. i think i feel some input lag, but i haven't had any problems in BF3 so far. in the round shown in my photos i went 27-12 KDR which is much better than i typical do. either there is no lag, or there is and it's not affecting my already ****ty reaction times. or i just had a lucky round.
> - BF3 looks amazing at 2560x1440. i didn't think i would see much of a difference while gaming but i do. i'll play some more games this weekend.
> 
> edit:
> - won't overclock to anything over 60hz without frame skipping. will accept up to 80Hz but it skips frames at anything over 60Hz.
> - black levels and colors in general look _fantastic_. after some more time with it i realize that the colors have punch without being over-saturated.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s214.photobucket.com/user/Porter_/media/IMG_0431.jpg.html
> 
> http://s214.photobucket.com/user/Porter_/media/IMG_0432.jpg.html
> 
> http://s214.photobucket.com/user/Porter_/media/IMG_0434.jpg.html
> 
> http://s214.photobucket.com/user/Porter_/media/IMG_0438.jpg.html


Nice I just got mines tonight as well I can't wait to try it out. Didn't even realise you could've OC this monitor, but doubt I'm going to do so anyways. I'll post a pic once I'm up and running, enjoy!


----------



## Porter_

*whoops double


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> i got my PB278Q yesterday but didn't have much time to use it. here's some quick initial impressions from tonight and a few cell phone shots while playing BF3.
> 
> - love the clarity of the screen. i've read a lot of posts about how great 1440 resolution is so i was expecting a lot. it's quite a bit better than i expected.
> - colors are great. equally as good as the AOC i2757fh IPS you see sitting in the background in my photos. seems like gamma and shadow detail are better on the PB278Q. *i'm using tftcentral's calibrated settings and ICC profiles for each monitor. so not a very accurate assessment of color.
> - input lag is a little noticeable compared to the i2757fh. or at least i think it is. i might be victim to expectation bias here. i think i feel some input lag, but i haven't had any problems in BF3 so far. in the round shown in my photos i went 27-12 KDR which is much better than i typical do. either there is no lag, or there is and it's not affecting my already ****ty reaction times. or i just had a lucky round.
> - BF3 looks amazing at 2560x1440. i didn't think i would see much of a difference while gaming but i do. i'll play some more games this weekend.
> 
> edit:
> - won't overclock to anything over 60hz without frame skipping. will accept up to 80Hz but it skips frames at anything over 60Hz.
> - black levels and colors in general look _fantastic_. after some more time with it i realize that the colors have punch without being over-saturated.


Yeah, it's pretty amazing and so worth the money. Only other monitor I've laid eye on that compares in the same price range is one of the Dells, a U2713 I think, out there that was really damn nice. I don't game on my Asus 144Hz 1080p anymore. When it comes down to it, the input lag you're talking about has a minimal effect. It does matter and can be felt at first if you're used to a faster response screen, but not enough IMO. After a few days you won't notice it.


----------



## ski-bum

If anyone is interested I still have the drivers that use to be on Asus site. Comes with the driver for device manager so it will say Asus PB278Q and an ICC profile, which is what I've been using all along.
If you want the drivers, just PM me.

I believe Asus removed them because they stated they are WHQL drivers but they are not digitally signed.


----------



## infranoia

Yeah. I love how it's never growing old on me. I'm still dazzled every time I wake it up.


----------



## Lukas026

may I ask you guysd what is the main difference between PB278Q and PA279Q ?

I know the price but what about for gaming / watching films use ? or is PA279Q for some special enviroment ?


----------



## AJR1775

O
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> may I ask you guysd what is the main difference between PB278Q and PA279Q ?
> 
> I know the price but what about for gaming / watching films use ? or is PA279Q for some special enviroment ?


If you're strictly gaming then the additional $ on PA is lost IMO. The difference in cost isnt justified for the small increase in color presentation and accuracy. However, if software like Adobe CS is essential to your livelihood then it might make a difference.


----------



## avirex81

Just ordered mine today. Should be getting it tomorrow. Gotta love amazon next day prime membership. To bad i don't see any discount coupons anywhere.


----------



## Blackops_2

It's a very nice monitor i can see why people go 60hz 1440p over 120hz 1080p sometimes. Made me wish i had one when i used my friends.


----------



## MagR

Hi

I'm thinking of getting an Asus PB278Q and would like your advice. I'm a gamer and currently use an HP LP2475w monitor. It is a 24 inch 1920x1200 H-IPS with CCFL backlighting. I traded up from a TN panel about 4 years ago and love this H-IPS screen - colour is so much better. My backlight is very even and I may have a stuck pixel (looked yesterday for the first time!) but it doesn't bother me. I don't really know what IPS glow is and if I'm currently getting any again it isn't bothering me. Apparently this screen has input lag but I play mainly shooters and don't notice it so guess I'm not very sensitive to lag. It also very solidly built with an industrial strength stand (which I could put on the Asus as its VESA). All in all my current screen is great and I love it.

I'm now wanting a larger screen with a higher resolution and want to know how the Asus will compare as regards image and build quality. Has anybody any experience of both screens so can give me a comparison of their quality? If the Asus PLS panel is as good as the HP H-IPS panel I'll be very happy. If better I'll be over the moon (and very surprised!).

On a side note I notice there is a potential flicker problem on the Asus due to PWM control on the LED backlight. I'm writing this on my laptop which I use a lot. It has a LED backlight but is probably TN (colours are pretty washed out - normally a giveaway). I also have an LCD TV with a LED backlight but don't know the panel type - probably TN again. I don't know for certain they both use PWM but suspect they do as it seems the most common control method. I've never noticed headaches or eyestrain from using either of these screens. Does this mean I'm probably not sensitive to PWM flicker so I've nothing to worry about with the Asus or is the comparison not valid as the panel technologies are different? The HP could be PWM also but as it is CCFL my understanding is flicker isn't a problem so that doesn't prove anything.

Any help would be appreciated. I've enjoyed reading this thread - very informative.

Regards

Mag


----------



## falcon26

I can't get any driver from Asus to work with Windows 8. Both the old one and the new one will not load. It just says something like "Error loading driver". So in the device manager it just says "Generic Monitor" which annoys the heck out of me


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I can't get any driver from Asus to work with Windows 8. Both the old one and the new one will not load. It just says something like "Error loading driver". So in the device manager it just says "Generic Monitor" which annoys the heck out of me


I believe that is why Asus took the driver off of their web site. They don't work with Windows 8 (Still love my Windows 7 x64)

I have the driver that was up there. If you want to give it a try, just IM me.
It says ASUS PB278 in my device manager. It also set their ICC profile as the default profile.


----------



## pilotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> If anyone is interested I still have the drivers that use to be on Asus site. Comes with the driver for device manager so it will say Asus PB278Q and an ICC profile, which is what I've been using all along.
> If you want the drivers, just PM me.
> 
> I believe Asus removed them because they stated they are WHQL drivers but they are not digitally signed.


thanks + rep!


----------



## avirex81

I am now a PB27Q8 owner and what a difference from 1080p. I also used the 1920x1200p resolution monitor and the color vibrancy of the 1440p is amazing; It's night and day! Whoever is contemplating whether to upgrade; do it now, you won't regret it. I've even tried the 120hz and I can't stand the TN panels.... The Asus PB27Q8 1440p monitor is a must buy if you have the money to dish out. IPS displays all the way.


----------



## MeanBruce

Should I buy one of these ASUS PB278Q monitors for $549 or the Samsung S27A850D for $649? Aren't they the same PLS panel? What to do?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jaxonfire

I once bought a Qnix QX2710. It was a great monitor but not without its faults. I managed to get a perfect pixel, blacklight bleedless one however after a half hour of use 2 entire horizontal lines of bad pixels showed up and I returned it. Has anyone else tried a QNIX? If so, how does it compare to this monitor? I've all but decided to get an ASUS PB278Q, but could use that final push.


----------



## avirex81

Bro, the Asus PB278Q is a no brainer. Going by the price tag alone. This monitor is amazing. No backlight bleeding or dead pixels.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avirex81*
> 
> Bro, the Asus PB278Q is a no brainer. Going by the price tag alone. This monitor is amazing. No backlight bleeding or dead pixels.


Knew about the Samsung bleeding issue, but not an overwhelming prevalence of dead pixels. It should be obvious I guess, but its only $100 difference and for some reason I feel more comfortable with the Sammy PLS than ASUS even though my rig is loaded with ASUS products.

Go ASUS


----------



## TWISM

I really like the monitor, running BF4 at Ultra with 150% sampling with sli 780s and it looks awesome!


----------



## avirex81

What is your frames?


----------



## TWISM

I cap at 60 so I don't get screen tearing with adaptive v sync.


----------



## Jaxonfire

You should just overclock the monitor, try for at least 75 stable and then you can use your control panel to cap it at 75, still no screen tearing.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaxonfire*
> 
> You should just overclock the monitor, try for at least 75 stable and then you can use your control panel to cap it at 75, still no screen tearing.


can you post a link to the software for overclocking the monitor. I downloaded to two programs that are suppose to work but it seems one of the folders was missing a second utility to enable test mode.


----------



## Jaxonfire

I can do you one better.

I'll link you to the "[Official] The Korean PLS Monitor Club (Qnix & X-Star)"

It is the same exact panel as the Asus PB278Q, just with a passthrough board (so slightly worse overclocks for you asus users). I had one for a while but am now thinking about switching to the PB278Q.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star

Check out the section "Overclocking guide and help"

I'd also recommend the "Good Wallpaper websites" one, as well as "Color Calibration Profiles (ICC) and How to install them"


----------



## TWISM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaxonfire*
> 
> You should just overclock the monitor, try for at least 75 stable and then you can use your control panel to cap it at 75, still no screen tearing.


Anything over 60 and I get frame skipping.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaxonfire*
> 
> I can do you one better.
> 
> I'll link you to the "[Official] The Korean PLS Monitor Club (Qnix & X-Star)"
> 
> It is the same exact panel as the Asus PB278Q, just with a passthrough board (so slightly worse overclocks for you asus users). I had one for a while but am now thinking about switching to the PB278Q.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star
> 
> Check out the section "Overclocking guide and help"
> 
> I'd also recommend the "Good Wallpaper websites" one, as well as "Color Calibration Profiles (ICC) and How to install them"


Awesome thank you tons +rep! I'll have to sit down and read through that stuff.


----------



## infranoia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaxonfire*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star
> 
> Check out the section "Overclocking guide and help"


Thanks, man. Got my PB278Q up to 85Hz, which is great for the 290X. Definitely notice the difference in games. I detect a very slight strobe effect in Windows over the default 59.95Hz, but I can live with it for the extra refresh rate.


----------



## Rar4f

Anyone in this thread who knows the Asus PB278Q well, who can aid me with something? Again, you need to be very familiar with the monitor inside and out.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infranoia*
> 
> Thanks, man. Got my PB278Q up to 85Hz, which is great for the 290X. Definitely notice the difference in games. I detect a very slight strobe effect in Windows over the default 59.95Hz, but I can live with it for the extra refresh rate.


Does anything in those instructions fix the frame skipping issue? Most people in this thread experience frame skipping when they push these over 60, granted it is the first time I looked over that other thread and instructions that were posted.


----------



## Rar4f

Are there any software that tests the monitor's condition? Software similar to stresstests when overclocking like Furmark, Heaven etc?
I am considering buying a used monitor, and i don't want to leave with a monitor that has issues.


----------



## infranoia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Does anything in those instructions fix the frame skipping issue? Most people in this thread experience frame skipping when they push these over 60, granted it is the first time I looked over that other thread and instructions that were posted.


Is frame skipping obvious, or only visible to tools? Because everything looks smooth at 85Hz, I can detect no hitching or skipping of any kind. Just that faint white strobe at the desktop, which may actually be distracting enough for me to go back to 60Hz after all.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infranoia*
> 
> Is frame skipping obvious, or only visible to tools? Because everything looks smooth at 85Hz, I can detect no hitching or skipping of any kind. Just that faint white strobe at the desktop, which may actually be distracting enough for me to go back to 60Hz after all.


It was very noticeable to me during gaming so I just went back to 60hz. I didn't follow anything in that other thread with the instructions though.


----------



## pilotter

I use the screen for my simulator, average FPS 30..... don't think I would benefit from this overclocking?


----------



## Jaxonfire

I would actually hurt. It lessens color quality and gamma slightly.

It only works if your GPU is able to get more than 60 frames.


----------



## pilotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaxonfire*
> 
> I would actually hurt. It lessens color quality and gamma slightly.
> 
> It only works if your GPU is able to get more than 60 frames.


thanks, then I will not touch


----------



## niknok

Hi,

I didn't get to read the entire thread, but has anyone experienced image retention with this monitor? I noticed recently that I've been getting image retained for as short as 20mins of use. You'd be able to see desktop icons or word documents (i recently viewed) when watching youtube. Is this something I can fix with software? I'm currently using this with an old nVidia GT 9800.

Thanks!

Dennis


----------



## RAFFY

Is anyone else having problems overclocking their monitor? Im running Crossfire 290x's, Windows 8.1 and I can not overclock it past 60hz.


----------



## plkmplkm

Hi, does anyone know if this monitors run at full specs ([email protected]) with a nVIDIA GeForce GT 330M or similar notebook video card, via HDMI connections?
The video card specifications reports that will work with resolution up to 2560x1600 but i'm quite sure it's support HDMI 1.3 and not 1.4
Thanks!


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I can't get any driver from Asus to work with Windows 8. Both the old one and the new one will not load. It just says something like "Error loading driver". So in the device manager it just says "Generic Monitor" which annoys the heck out of me


The driver from Asus website is useless, I think. In the Device Manager it states Generic Monitor even after trying to update it. I just leave it alone.


----------



## illus101086

Alot of asus drivers and software is useless. Especially their Customer service and R&D.


----------



## headoncollision

hey guys is this light bleed considered normal or excessive compared to your monitors,


this is at 90% brightness

also 90%


the last one is on my normal use which is 27% brightness.
what do you all think?

I used my HTC one camera which is pretty sensitive to light in the dark. but this is pretty much how my eyes sees the bleed.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headoncollision*
> 
> hey guys is this light bleed considered normal or excessive compared to your monitors,
> 
> 
> this is at 90% brightness
> 
> also 90%
> 
> 
> the last one is on my normal use which is 27% brightness.
> what do you all think?
> 
> I used my HTC one camera which is pretty sensitive to light in the dark. but this is pretty much how my eyes sees the bleed.


Hi, I run mine at 27% brightness, and I can tell you this, my Monitor has much worst light bleed at the top right corner of the screen - yours looks fine.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niknok*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I didn't get to read the entire thread, but has anyone experienced image retention with this monitor? I noticed recently that I've been getting image retained for as short as 20mins of use. You'd be able to see desktop icons or word documents (i recently viewed) when watching youtube. Is this something I can fix with software? I'm currently using this with an old nVidia GT 9800.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dennis


Hi,

My previous Pb278q did this, I returned it. My 2nd one, which I'm using now doesn't have this problem. Rma it


----------



## headoncollision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluidzoverclock*
> 
> Hi, I run mine at 27% brightness, and I can tell you this, my Monitor has much worst light bleed at the top right corner of the screen - yours looks fine.


Thank you for the reply, the only way to identify if it's light bleed to ips glow is to step 2 feet away and look straight at it, that's how I took the pictures, if I took them up close it would look much worst with ips glow involved since it moves when I move my head. It seems that most of this model has the same light bleed pattern.


----------



## headoncollision

here are another pictures at ISO400 the closest to what I see, these seems to be a bit more accurate.
the brighter once are 90% brightness and the two others are 27%


----------



## Icarian

Hello everyone, I've been looking to buy a 1440p display for a while now and this seems to be what I'm looking for, there's also quite a bunch of threads about whether this or Dell's 2713HM is better, which is the other I'm considering, but there seems to be some QC problems with the Dell with some having a yellowish tint (which I can't stand).and ghosting issues.

What worries me about this display is the PWM issue with the backlight, I'm unable to go see it in person as I'll be ordering it online, is it really noticeable? I don't know if people are blowing this out of proportion or not, which kinda pushes me back from this monitor and makes me want to get the Dell (since it's 20-50€ cheaper).

I'll be using the monitor mainly for gaming and web browsing,

Also, I'll probably have to mess with the PPI settings on windows so I can read text comfortably without having to get closer, does changing the PPI settings to make the text/windows appear bigger reduce the image quality as if I was downscaling?


----------



## headoncollision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icarian*
> 
> Hello everyone, I've been looking to buy a 1440p display for a while now and this seems to be what I'm looking for, there's also quite a bunch of threads about whether this or Dell's 2713HM is better, which is the other I'm considering, but there seems to be some QC problems with the Dell with some having a yellowish tint (which I can't stand).and ghosting issues.
> 
> What worries me about this display is the PWM issue with the backlight, I'm unable to go see it in person as I'll be ordering it online, is it really noticeable? I don't know if people are blowing this out of proportion or not, which kinda pushes me back from this monitor and makes me want to get the Dell (since it's 20-50€ cheaper).
> 
> I'll be using the monitor mainly for gaming and web browsing,
> 
> Also, I'll probably have to mess with the PPI settings on windows so I can read text comfortably without having to get closer, does changing the PPI settings to make the text/windows appear bigger reduce the image quality as if I was downscaling?


I don`t know what PWM issues your talking bout, perhaps flickering, the only thing I am worried about in this monitor is the minor backlight bleed which seems to be present in all IPS panels apart from that I cannot see any other issue, it was perfect out of the box and never failed or anything happened to it, I have been using it for about 9 months now and still surprises me with the amount of details and beauty in games.
I would personally go with asus, since their quality assurance seems to be higher, of course there is always defective units but I have never bought an asus product with major problems.
you may also consider the more premium Samsung SB970 1440p but its about double the price from the asus.
anyway if you can find one in a store if the price is not very different and test for your self, even if you buy one test it there for light bleeds and anything that worry you. so you don`t have to go through long RMAs and endless communications, even if the store is abit far, so you can rest assure you went home with a perfectly good unit, this way if something appears you can reject the unit and get another one right there in the store.
anyway congrats in advanced and good luck, your so gonna be thrilled with the clarity


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icarian*
> 
> Hello everyone, I've been looking to buy a 1440p display for a while now and this seems to be what I'm looking for, there's also quite a bunch of threads about whether this or Dell's 2713HM is better, which is the other I'm considering, but there seems to be some QC problems with the Dell with some having a yellowish tint (which I can't stand).and ghosting issues.
> 
> What worries me about this display is the PWM issue with the backlight, I'm unable to go see it in person as I'll be ordering it online, is it really noticeable? I don't know if people are blowing this out of proportion or not, which kinda pushes me back from this monitor and makes me want to get the Dell (since it's 20-50€ cheaper).
> 
> I'll be using the monitor mainly for gaming and web browsing,
> 
> Also, I'll probably have to mess with the PPI settings on windows so I can read text comfortably without having to get closer, does changing the PPI settings to make the text/windows appear bigger reduce the image quality as if I was downscaling?


Pull the trigger when you find a great deal on this monitor. I purchased mine for under $500 shipped, it was technically used but basically in open box form. All the plastic was still on the monitor and had only been used for a couple weeks. This monitor is beautiful...just dont play COD:Ghosts on it. I say that jokingly as that game looks like complete poop even with it maxed out. Now BF4 looks amazing on this monitor and the detail is awesome! There is zero ghosting and the PWM is nothing to worry about. I did a lot of research on the PWM issue and it seems its only an issue for a very small amount of people were there eyes are easily strained. Other than that it shouldn't affect you. All in all this is the best monitor I have owned and for the price you can't beat it. Yes you can get one of the Korean monitors but personally I feel like i would be buying a Hanns-G or some garbage like that. I would rather pay a couple extra dollars and have a company like ASUS who will actually back their product if any issues arise.


----------



## Jaxonfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infranoia*
> 
> Is frame skipping obvious, or only visible to tools? Because everything looks smooth at 85Hz, I can detect no hitching or skipping of any kind. Just that faint white strobe at the desktop, which may actually be distracting enough for me to go back to 60Hz after all.


Hey sorry I haven't replied in a long time.

The strobing likely means you over clocked it too high, then that strobing is called artifacting. Take it down to 80 and 75 and 70 incrementally to see when that goes away. Pm me or whatever if you have any questions.


----------



## illus101086

I have to agree with headon that the quality is amazing especially coming from 1080p. I recently bought one as well off of ebay auction for $325 only because seller said it was in perfect cosmetic and functionally. When it arrived it was as the seller described even all the original packaging, paperwork and accessories.
Not even registered but I did have to send it in for repair just due to one of the OSD buttons did not work at all. But once I got it back from asus on warranty repairs, has been amazing with no issues at all. Have it setup next to my 27'inch samsung 1080p and every time I use them together I find myself very pleased to have chossen the 1440p over 1080 at 120hz. Like many others I can not go back.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaxonfire*
> 
> Hey sorry I haven't replied in a long time.
> 
> The strobing likely means you over clocked it too high, then that strobing is called artifacting. Take it down to 80 and 75 and 70 incrementally to see when that goes away. Pm me or whatever if you have any questions.


Would you by chance have any idea why monitor won't overclock at all? Im on windows 8.1 pro x64 and have 2x r9 290x's.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illus101086*
> 
> Like many others I can not go back.


absolutely agree. i used to consider the 1440 rage as a new era of delusional nerd-elitism. it is not. 1440 is fantastic.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> absolutely agree. i used to consider the 1440 rage as a new era of delusional nerd-elitism. it is not. 1440 is fantastic.


Yup and then from here it will be 4k!!!


----------



## Pandora's Box

Has anyone had any success with downsampling and this monitor? Been trying to downsample to 4k with no success. Been trying to reach 3840x2160


----------



## RazerX

Don't know about you guys, love this monitor, but can't use it with 125% zoom


----------



## walden emrys

Hi, I don't know if this is the right thread for this, but can anyone tell me the info on the end of the power chord that plugs into the monitor? The voltage, amps, and any other identifiable info? I had a bunch of power chords sitting around and they got mixed together, help is much appreciated.


----------



## Pyrocide

Well i broke down and bought one and will be here next week.

Cant wait to unbox it. Picked it up for 550USD from Newegg.









Sold my triple monitor set and 2x 580 water blocks for it.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyrocide*
> 
> Well i broke down and bought one and will be here next week.
> 
> Cant wait to unbox it. Picked it up for 550USD from Newegg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold my triple monitor set and 2x 580 water blocks for it.


It's a great display. You'll be quite happy with it


----------



## Pyrocide

I hope so, was debating on QNIX2710 DPort or this one. Decided to go with a brand i know and have had experience with.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyrocide*
> 
> I hope so, was debating on QNIX2710 DPort or this one. Decided to go with a brand i know and have had experience with.


Trust me, I had trouble deciding which 1440p display to go with for the longest time, and I am so glad that I decided to choose the ASUS PB278Q. I can easily say that it's the best monitor that I've ever owned. Brilliant colors, high pixel density, quality stand, etc. I really don't see how anyone can go wrong with this display. Well worth the $550 I paid for it IMO.


----------



## Pyrocide

Huh, great taste in music and similar tastes in monitors. Looks like I found a winner.


----------



## jay40u

Hi everyone,
Looking to get a new 27" monitor - I'm building a new computer and should be buying an r9 290 to play 1440p. However, I'm a complete newbie.. The monitor is holding me back from purchasing a system because I have no idea what to purchase and what to look at for a monitor!

I've been watching reviews and reading comments and this does get good feedback.

Has anyone used a QNIX and this and can compare the two? This is double the price but I don't really want to risk the half price saving on a QNIX being eBay sellers they don't have to honour warranty and also there would be a higher chance of defects after being rejected by the bigger companies.

Also, would this Asus PB278Q be better than the LG 27EA83R?
It says that the asus has 80000000:1 Contrast and the LG only has 1000:1 - This must be in different measurements right?

What are the specs a buyer should most look into when purchasing a monitor?

Thanks in advance and would really appreciate any help!


----------



## Jaxonfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay40u*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> Looking to get a new 27" monitor - I'm building a new computer and should be buying an r9 290 to play 1440p. However, I'm a complete newbie.. The monitor is holding me back from purchasing a system because I have no idea what to purchase and what to look at for a monitor!
> 
> I've been watching reviews and reading comments and this does get good feedback.
> 
> Has anyone used a QNIX and this and can compare the two? This is double the price but I don't really want to risk the half price saving on a QNIX being eBay sellers they don't have to honour warranty and also there would be a higher chance of defects after being rejected by the bigger companies.
> 
> Also, would this Asus PB278Q be better than the LG 27EA83R?
> It says that the asus has 80000000:1 Contrast and the LG only has 1000:1 - This must be in different measurements right?
> 
> What are the specs a buyer should most look into when purchasing a monitor?
> 
> Thanks in advance and would really appreciate any help!


Contrast ratio is worthless as they don't go by the same standard.

You should look at resolution, pixel density, panel type, quality control, brightness range, and warranty. All of which this monitor are doing well at.

I have tried the QNIX and since you are a newbie and probably won't be overclocking it, definitely get the ASUS PB278Q


----------



## RAFFY

Is anyone ever going to answer my question as to why I can not overclock my monitor at all?

My specs:
2 x 290x
Windows 8.1 pro x64


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Is anyone ever going to answer my question as to why I can not overclock my monitor at all?
> 
> My specs:
> 2 x 290x
> Windows 8.1 pro x64


Asus monitors such as the pb279q cannot be overclocked as they are multi input panels...only the Korean panels such as Qnix/Crossover and couple other have no OSD and have only 1 input such as DVI-D


----------



## kevinsbane

I haven't followed this thread as closely, but more than likely this monitor isn't capable of overclocking. As to why... Well, most monitors can't overclock.


----------



## infranoia

I have mine at 80Hz, which is just at the threshold where the white strobe isn't annoying. It's solid at that rate, I've run into no issues, though obviously it's a pretty conservative value.

80 FPS is a bit nicer looking than 60 FPS.


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infranoia*
> 
> I have mine at 80Hz, which is just at the threshold where the white strobe isn't annoying. It's solid at that rate, I've run into no issues, though obviously it's a pretty conservative value.
> 
> 80 FPS is a bit nicer looking than 60 FPS.


I highly doubt its truly running at 80hz as the PB278q is multi input and cannot overclock if so youd have the only pb278 that overclocks without skipping frames....yes it can do 80hz but it skips frames...which is why if you want above 60hz on 1440p you havto get a Korean based panel...


----------



## RazerX

I've got a huge problem, i was trying to overclock the refresh rate.

After reboot the monitor says "out of range"

What should i do?


----------



## Marc79

Sell it and get a Korean Panel.


----------



## Jaxonfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazerX*
> 
> I've got a huge problem, i was trying to overclock the refresh rate.
> 
> After reboot the monitor says "out of range"
> 
> What should i do?


Boot into safe mode, overclock it correctly next time, and ignore Marc because he is a troll.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Asus monitors such as the pb279q cannot be overclocked as they are multi input panels...only the Korean panels such as Qnix/Crossover and couple other have no OSD and have only 1 input such as DVI-D


I don't know how true that is because I have seen several reviews where they have overclocked to 85hz. I really don't care all that much about overclocking it I was just expecting to at least get 75hz. It'd be nice since in games I get well over 100fps maxed out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Sell it and get a Korean Panel.


Why don't you go back to your little Korean thread and post worthless comments there?


----------



## infranoia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> I highly doubt its truly running at 80hz as the PB278q is multi input and cannot overclock if so youd have the only pb278 that overclocks without skipping frames....yes it can do 80hz but it skips frames...which is why if you want above 60hz on 1440p you havto get a Korean based panel...


You are correct. Tested the scan at http://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping and it is skipping; updates are smoother at 60Hz.

Damn. Thought we had something there. Ah well.


----------



## Jaxonfire

If you actually do it correctly, it WILL register the higher refresh rates correctly.

Clexzor is spewing lies, you can absolutely overclock a multi-input monitor... I have done it with 4 or 5 different monitors.

What is with people and saying things as fact when they have no idea what the heck they are talking about...


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I don't know how true that is because I have seen several reviews where they have overclocked to 85hz. I really don't care all that much about overclocking it I was just expecting to at least get 75hz. It'd be nice since in games I get well over 100fps maxed out.
> *Why don't you go back to your little Korean thread and post worthless comments there?*


I don't own a Korean monitor, I have the Asus one. Korean Panels are overclockable, thats why I suggested to sell the Asus one and get a Korean panel.


----------



## infranoia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaxonfire*
> 
> If you actually do it correctly, it WILL register the higher refresh rates correctly.
> 
> Clexzor is spewing lies, you can absolutely overclock a multi-input monitor... I have done it with 4 or 5 different monitors.
> 
> What is with people and saying things as fact when they have no idea what the heck they are talking about...


Well, I followed the CRU instructions exactly per the Korean overclock guide posted above, and had a solid 85Hz refresh rate. So yes, at that point the monitor is overclocked. However, I definitely see frame skipping at rates above 60Hz.

Perhaps if you post a non-frameskip camera shot for an overclocked PB278Q from the http://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping test you can clear up some of the confusion!


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I don't own a Korean monitor, I have the Asus one. Korean Panels are overclockable, thats why I suggested to sell the Asus one and get a Korean panel.


Well since your a fellow ASUS owner I don't hate your comment. I thought you were just being a dumb troll lol. I could really careless about overclocking a monitor I just wanted to do it for SH#$% and giggles. I've got no qualms with this monitor its amazing.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Has anyone had any success with downsampling and this monitor? Been trying to downsample to 4k with no success. Been trying to reach 3840x2160


hate to bump this just to quote myself, but no one has tried downsampling on this monitor??


----------



## Marc79

Nah man, I've read about those Korean Panels being easily overclockable to 120Hz and thought I'd throw it out there as an option. And yeah the Asus one is a fantastic monitor, no complaints here.


----------



## jay40u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaxonfire*
> 
> Contrast ratio is worthless as they don't go by the same standard.
> 
> You should look at resolution, pixel density, panel type, quality control, brightness range, and warranty. All of which this monitor are doing well at.
> 
> I have tried the QNIX and since you are a newbie and probably won't be overclocking it, definitely get the ASUS PB278Q


Appreciate the reply man, if overclocking is easy to do I'd consider it - but when I click on the guide in the korean monitor thread nothing shows up so I can't see what it consists of








Also, the only thing I'm scared of is if the monitor stops working later down the track (ebay returns are 99% of times hopeless)


----------



## RazerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaxonfire*
> 
> Boot into safe mode, overclock it correctly next time, and ignore Marc because he is a troll.


It's not really clear how to get in safe mode in Windows 8, but i'll get that.

How to verify before the reboot if the resolution is supported with CRT?

Don't want to repeat the same problem with 85 and 75 hz


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infranoia*
> 
> You are correct. Tested the scan at http://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping and it is skipping; updates are smoother at 60Hz.
> 
> Damn. Thought we had something there. Ah well.


Not spewing lies bro....yes you can OC multi input panels....but not the pb 278q I dotn really care what you think lol these 278's do not overclock properly without skipping frames so believe what you want lol

I own the pb279q and love it but not for gaming....it was cool at first but once u try 1440p at 96hz or so its just not comparable anymore....


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> hate to bump this just to quote myself, but no one has tried downsampling on this monitor??


Some butthurt fools in this thread lol yes the Korean Qnix is a better option for GAMING...for several reason...cheaper/overclocks in a pls panel.... input lag is a lot less than pb278q by a lot I have 4 1440p monitors....and the Qnix is by far the best to game on period.....96hz is a world of difference from 1440p at 60hz

You can almost buy two Qnix panels for the price of a single pb278


----------



## Jaxonfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay40u*
> 
> Appreciate the reply man, if overclocking is easy to do I'd consider it - but when I click on the guide in the korean monitor thread nothing shows up so I can't see what it consists of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the only thing I'm scared of is if the monitor stops working later down the track (ebay returns are 99% of times hopeless)


Yeah I've only had one experience on Ebay with a return that wasn't dreadful. It was actually for returning a defective Korean monitor (ironic right?)
But that's just because I worked my magic with the seller and managed to get their Fedex account number and charged the shipping to that.

Amazon and ASUS returns are great, for a certain period of time THEY pay the return shipping, quick and easy, so if you are worried about warranty and returns definitely get the ASUS PB278Q from Amazon. Also, don't know if this matters to you or not, but it will give you more bragging rights than an A or B+ quality discarded panel.


----------



## RazerX

Found a way to successfully boot again, 75h worked, i don't really see any big difference tough


----------



## Pyrocide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazerX*
> 
> It's not really clear how to get in safe mode in Windows 8, but i'll get that.


Getting to safemode is a bit tricky. Took me a few minutes to find it. No more F8.

Best thing to do is hitstart type "advanced startup options" (can also be found through Start>Change PC Settings>Update and Recovery> Recovery>Advanced Startup)

Restart it to get to the options and then select option 4) Enable Safe Mode. Itll then restart into Safe Mode.

HTH


----------



## RazerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyrocide*
> 
> Getting to safemode is a bit tricky. Took me a few minutes to find it. No more F8.
> 
> Best thing to do is hitstart type "advanced startup options" (can also be found through Start>Change PC Settings>Update and Recovery> Recovery>Advanced Startup)
> 
> Restart it to get to the options and then select option 4) Enable Safe Mode. Itll then restart into Safe Mode.
> 
> HTH


Could do anything but enable safe boot mode via CMD

Tried 85hz but the image seemed to be unstable, 75 hz is working fine here

Will play some games later to see if i notice any difference from 60hz


----------



## Pyrocide

Me personally I dont feel the need to overclock it. Not gonna see much of a difference at 75 vs 60. If i could for sure hit 110 or 120 i would do it no second thoughts, but all that trouble for MAYBE 15hz faster refresh? Na.

Im ok with 60.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaxonfire*
> 
> If you actually do it correctly, it WILL register the higher refresh rates correctly.
> 
> Clexzor is spewing lies, you can absolutely overclock a multi-input monitor... I have done it with 4 or 5 different monitors.
> 
> What is with people and saying things as fact when they have no idea what the heck they are talking about...


There hasn't been a single shred of evidence that has confirmed any multi-input monitor at 1440p can overclock without skipping frames.

Not one. Seeing the number on the monitor is, unfortunately, not enough to say that a monitor overclocks - one must test the actual output (that is, take actual pictures, with a camera, of the monitor displaying a test pattern that can detect frame skipping.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyrocide*
> 
> Getting to safemode is a bit tricky. Took me a few minutes to find it. No more F8.
> 
> Best thing to do is hitstart type "advanced startup options" (can also be found through Start>Change PC Settings>Update and Recovery> Recovery>Advanced Startup)
> 
> Restart it to get to the options and then select option 4) Enable Safe Mode. Itll then restart into Safe Mode.
> 
> HTH


I would disagree and say the easiest way to boot into safe mode is this method. Hold shift press restart and then you restart with all 10 options available including the safe modes (this post only applies to Windows 8 & 8.1). You do not have to be logged into windows to perform this action either.


----------



## Pyrocide

It still takes you the same route as hitting start and typing something. However if you are logged into windows already hitting start, IMO is easier.

Still the fact remains that micro$hit decided to remove F8 to get startup options, which was just...no words.


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> There hasn't been a single shred of evidence that has confirmed any multi-input monitor at 1440p can overclock without skipping frames.
> 
> Not one. Seeing the number on the monitor is, unfortunately, not enough to say that a monitor overclocks - one must test the actual output (that is, take actual pictures, with a camera, of the monitor displaying a test pattern that can detect frame skipping.


Exactly they can OC but they skip frames....but im spewing lies from someone whos posted 15 times and has had 4 1440ps multi montiors that OC lmao do YOUR research before calling someone else out....









Oha dn for me the difference from 60hz to 96hz on 1440p made a huge difference in FPS gaming


----------



## RazerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Exactly they can OC but they skip frames....but im spewing lies from someone whos posted 15 times and has had 4 1440ps multi montiors that OC lmao do YOUR research before calling someone else out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oha dn for me the difference from 60hz to 96hz on 1440p made a huge difference in FPS gaming


Which monitor are you using?


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazerX*
> 
> Which monitor are you using?


Im using the Qnix Evo II 2560x1440 DVI-D single input Matte

Im in no way dissing the PB278Q I still own it and use it daily it is a beautiful panel just for me I was used to also gaming on 120hz so 1440p at 96hz is awesome balance for me. So the Qnix fills my gaming needs for sure while having that nice resolution and size.

Yes its a risk buying these panels...and yes the pic quality gets less the higher the HZ goes...I found 96hz a nice balance...but for around 300$ you just cant beat that...1440p is very nice to game on etc...and if I get 2-3 years out of it def. got moneys worth! prly pick up another in a year or sometin


----------



## RazerX

Do you guys use any zoom option? I do find the text to be very small at default settings


----------



## Pyrocide

Got it in and set up.

Cant say ill go back to 1080p or anything less than a 27"


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazerX*
> 
> Do you guys use any zoom option? I do find the text to be very small at default settings


Right click on desktop, choose "Personalize" at the bottom, then choose "Display" in the lower left hand. From there you can change text size and icon size. This is for Windows 8.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyrocide*
> 
> 
> 
> Got it in and set up.
> 
> Cant say ill go back to 1080p or anything less than a 27"


Doubt you will either.









I'd rather have 1440 @ 60 Hz over 1080 @ 144 Hz. Can't wait for / if it ever happens *native* 1440 @ 120 Hz. You'd think that would have come before 4K resolution.


----------



## Pyrocide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Doubt you will either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather have 1440 @ 60 Hz over 1080 @ 144 Hz. Can't wait for / if it ever happens *native* 1440 @ 120 Hz. You'd think that would have come before 4K resolution.


I think 4k @ 240hz will be more common in larger displays than 1440 @ 120 to be honest. 120 is old news in new LED displays. 240 is where the new thing, why would a company do 4k @120 when [email protected] just means a bigger price tag. lol


----------



## RazerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Right click on desktop, choose "Personalize" at the bottom, then choose "Display" in the lower left hand. From there you can change text size and icon size. This is for Windows 8.


Yeah i know that. Was just wondering if most people do the same.

Are you using it with bigger text too?


----------



## Zillerella

Just bought the monitor 1 week ago. I'm so happy with it!
Going from a 1440*900 til 2560*1440


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazerX*
> 
> Yeah i know that. Was just wondering if most people do the same.
> 
> Are you using it with bigger text too?


i use 125% in windows and 125% in Chrome. looks good to my eyes.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> i use 125% in windows and 125% in Chrome. looks good to my eyes.


DUDE that just made the boobies on my screen 25% bigger!!!


----------



## Porter_

in that case...i'm swapping to 200%


----------



## Porter_

and another post to get my post count above the devil mark


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Hey guys,

When watching Blu Ray movies or 1080p content do you guys downscale to 1080p or leave it at 1440p?


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluidzoverclock*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> When watching Blu Ray movies or 1080p content do you guys downscale to 1080p or leave it at 1440p?


I personally leave it at 1440p. I don't notice any loss in quality that would be worth the time of switching resolution.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluidzoverclock*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> When watching Blu Ray movies or 1080p content do you guys downscale to 1080p or leave it at 1440p?


Right now I have my PS4 connect to my monitor and it looks amazing. I have yet to play any game or watch any movie that didn't look great at 1440p.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Right now I have my PS4 connect to my monitor and it looks amazing. I have yet to play any game or watch any movie that didn't look great at 1440p.


Dont suppose we could have some closeup screenshots?

Thanks


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluidzoverclock*
> 
> Dont suppose we could have some closeup screenshots?
> 
> Thanks


Sure I don't have any Blu-Ray(I redbox ) movies right now though. Ill take some pictures of KillZone and Netflix.


----------



## ski-bum

Is this club "official" yet? Would like to and a link to my signature.

btw: Get this monitor at Newegg right now for $549.99. That's a steel for a GREAT monitor.
Link


----------



## Jaxonfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Is this club "official" yet? Would like to and a link to my signature.
> 
> btw: Get this monitor at Newegg right now for $549.99. That's a steel for a GREAT monitor.
> Link


Amazon has it cheaper, free shipping, faster delivery, and much smoother return process right now. Newegg is not the smart buy, at least not for this monitor at this time.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaxonfire*
> 
> Amazon has it cheaper, free shipping, faster delivery, and much smoother return process right now. Newegg is not the smart buy, at least not for this monitor at this time.


Amazon's deal is $549.00. Free shipping is if you PAY to be a Prime member.
Newegg's deal is $.99 more, so I guess your right, Amazon is cheaper, but NO WAY is Amazon faster or better return policy. Not for me anyway.
They're all sold out at Newegg anyway. Not at Amazon. Still a GREAT deal.

Or you can get it from a third for $524.99 and pay $24.00 for shipping.


----------



## Jaxonfire

You do make good points ski bum. However, have you ever needed to return or replace an item? It takes weeks and you often have to pay for the shipping yourself. Amazon will typically pay for the shipping and send you a replacement before yours even gets there!

For the past 5 or 6 years I have been in love with Newegg but their policies have changed, not unlike everyone else's, and in most cases it's a better deal to buy from amazon.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaxonfire*
> 
> You do make good points ski bum. However, have you ever needed to return or replace an item? It takes weeks and you often have to pay for the shipping yourself. Amazon will typically pay for the shipping and send you a replacement before yours even gets there!
> 
> For the past 5 or 6 years I have been in love with Newegg but their policies have changed, not unlike everyone else's, and in most cases it's a better deal to buy from amazon.


I just returned two different things to Newegg.
If they're defective, you call them and they send you a shipping label so you pay nothing.
I also had a defective motherboard so I needed a replacement right away. I paid to "next day air" the board to them and they paid to next day air it back to me. I was without the board for three days and it went across the entire country. That's pretty good if you ask me.
Amazon won't cross ship most electronics and neither will Newegg.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluidzoverclock*
> 
> Dont suppose we could have some closeup screenshots?
> 
> Thanks


Screenshot from the opening of Inception. 1080p Bluray footage at 1440p


----------



## Ribozyme

Man I need this monitor. As much I would love the overclock'ability of the korean monitors, I really don't want to compromise on the build quality and look. This asus monitor looks awesome.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Man I need this monitor. As much I would love the overclock'ability of the korean monitors, I really don't want to compromise on the build quality and look. This asus monitor looks awesome.


You won't go wrong with this monitor. Mine is picture perfect. No dead or stuck pixels. Very little back light bleed that you don't notice at all except in pitch black room.

Newegg had them for $550 but they're sold out. Check Amazon for the same price.
At that price I'd like to get two more for a sick surround setup, but I'd need another Titan to run it.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> You won't go wrong with this monitor. Mine is picture perfect. No dead or stuck pixels. Very little back light bleed that you don't notice at all except in pitch black room.
> 
> Newegg had them for $550 but they're sold out. Check Amazon for the same price.
> At that price I'd like to get two more for a sick surround setup, but I'd need another Titan to run it.


I live in Belgium and the price here is around 500-550 euro. Which is a lot since I am a student. Might have to postpone this upgrade till summer when the funds from working come in.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Screenshot from the opening of Inception. 1080p Bluray footage at 1440p


Thanks for sharing. Ended up buying a Ps4, and from a metre or so away and sharpness increased slightly, the picture is sheer amazing, the pb278q does a very good job at upscaling.

What settings are you using on the ps4/monitor? I've set rgb range to full, not sure what to do with ypb range so left on auto, trace free 20, monitor set to standard.

Does anybody know if its possible to auto assign display profiles for each input, I use Hdmi and Dv-D, im constantly forgetting to switch from user to standard when plugging in my console.


----------



## ski-bum

I have the driver that was on Asus site but won't do you much good if your using it with a PS4.

IM me if you want it.


----------



## Crowgasm

Curious as to whether these monitors OC in any way, assuming a 60hz refresh rate at 1440p?


----------



## redxmaverick

550 on Amazon is such nice price.

I've had mine since release day. Still going strong.


----------



## jhaze84

I've been wanting a 1440p 27" IPS/PLS. Microcenter has these right now for $499.99 and I couldn't resist that price and picked one up today. So far I absolutely love it. No dead pixels and no issues with the PWM backlighting.

Are the custom settings in the OP good everyday settings or are there other good settings out there? Or should I just stick with a preset?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowgasm*
> 
> Curious as to whether these monitors OC in any way, assuming a 60hz refresh rate at 1440p?


These do not overclock. I have seen some videos of people claiming to get 85hz but that seems to be very rare.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84*
> 
> I've been wanting a 1440p 27" IPS/PLS. Microcenter has these right now for $499.99 and I couldn't resist that price and picked one up today. So far I absolutely love it. No dead pixels and no issues with the PWM backlighting.
> 
> Are the custom settings in the OP good everyday settings or are there other good settings out there? Or should I just stick with a preset?


I am still running the presets and the monitor looks great. Although when I get sometime I would like to sit down and run a few of these configurations people have created. If you search this monitor in google you find tons of configs.


----------



## TonyGrunt

My monitor syncs up to 85Hz at 1440p and more (120Hz) at 1080p but sometimes after booting it will not sync up without a reboot. Possible a graphics card problem because if it was only a monitor problem, turning it off-on should fix it.
Also can't be sure if the reported refresh rate in the monitor is really displayed in the monitor or simply converted in the internal scaler because while testing [email protected] with 3D Vision the displayed rate was clearly not 120Hz. The switching between the 2 image perspectives wasn't uniform.


----------



## Crowgasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyGrunt*
> 
> My monitor syncs up to 85Hz at 1440p and more (120Hz) at 1080p but sometimes after booting it will not sync up without a reboot. Possible a graphics card problem because if it was only a monitor problem, turning it off-on should fix it.
> Also can't be sure if the reported refresh rate in the monitor is really displayed in the monitor or simply converted in the internal scaler because while testing [email protected] with 3D Vision the displayed rate was clearly not 120Hz. The switching between the 2 image perspectives wasn't uniform.


Tony,

how does it look at 1080p, when scaling down? What refresh rate do you think you were getting at 1080p?


----------



## TonyGrunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowgasm*
> 
> Tony,
> 
> how does it look at 1080p, when scaling down? What refresh rate do you think you were getting at 1080p?


Looks like a 1080p monitor with slight upscaling distortions (1080p to 1440p). As for the refresh rate, I don't know a reliable way to measure the displayed refresh rate but my monitor accepts up to [email protected]
Using 3D Vision there is an indication that something isn't right. Either a software incompatibility between forcing 3D Vision to the monitor or the monitor scaler cutting down frames.
I tested the monitor with the Refresh Rate Multitool and there is an indication that the monitor drops frames at [email protected] and [email protected]


----------



## Crowgasm

Good info - thanks. I think I'll add one of these to my Christmas list.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84*
> 
> Are the custom settings in the OP good everyday settings or are there other good settings out there? Or should I just stick with a preset?


tftcentral's ICC profile and settings look better to me than the settings in the OP. not every panel is identical so you'll have to judge with your own eyes.


----------



## Asus11

just wanted to pop by & say this monitor in a word is amazing


----------



## ThirtiethTwelve

Oh man, I'm looking forward to picking one of these bad boys up soon.


----------



## PerfectCr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> i use 125% in windows and 125% in Chrome. looks good to my eyes.


Wondering the same here. Is 125% the consensus? Or is leaving it at 100% the best?


----------



## HometownHero

Just got my PB278Q in the other day. The monitor is awesome and makes my u2412m next to it look silly.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Just got my PB278Q in the other day. The monitor is awesome and makes my u2412m next to it look silly.


Indeed it is a very good monitor. If you want to make it even better you should adjust setiings (brightness lvl etc.)
Quote:


> Wondering the same here. Is 125% the consensus? Or is leaving it at 100% the best?


I am using 110% in chrome. Windows is at 100%


----------



## nighteyes

Super stoked! Just received my PB278q yesterday and set it up next to my PA248q. What a beauty she is :3 Playing Farcry 3 at 1440p on Ultra is such visual blissssss! Very glad I picked up a second GTX 760 for the SLI.


----------



## Ribozyme

Wow asus just announced something really interesting. 120hz 1440p gsync monitor that looks like the updated version of this monitor. Only caveat: it is a tn panel







so I hope they will release a 60hz ips version. If that doesn't happen I hope the price of the asus pb278q will drop to the 300 euro range. Exciting time nonetheless in the monitor world.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

hey guys !
Just got this monitor today and I am amazed by the resolution sooo much coming from 1080p 120Hz monitor I only dislike a bit higher input lag but that doesnt matter I knew that I am going in to.
I have very low backlight bleeding at the top of the screen in like ~5x2cm area but it is invisible in any application so I am pretty happy, also just 2 bad pixels, not completely dead but they are visible when looking very close at the screen, so also happy about that as well








I have configured it using settings from tftcentral and used their icc profile but it seems its a bit in to yellow color, I dont know
Whad do you guys prefer ? tftcentral or front page icc/settings ?


----------



## nighteyes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> hey guys !
> Just got this monitor today and I am amazed by the resolution sooo much coming from 1080p 120Hz monitor I only dislike a bit higher input lag but that doesnt matter I knew that I am going in to.
> I have very low backlight bleeding at the top of the screen in like ~5x2cm area but it is invisible in any application so I am pretty happy, also just 2 bad pixels, not completely dead but they are visible when looking very close at the screen, so also happy about that as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have configured it using settings from tftcentral and used their icc profile but it seems its a bit in to yellow color, I dont know
> Whad do you guys prefer ? tftcentral or front page icc/settings ?


I have mine set up next to my PA248q both using TFTcentral's icc profile and I see the same thing...just a tinge of yellow splash but nothing too horrifying for my taste lol. Just a fan-damn-tastic panel!


----------



## scotthulbs

Who is going to be the first person to try out the G-sync DIY kit on their PB278Q


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotthulbs*
> 
> Who is going to be the first person to try out the G-sync DIY kit on their PB278Q


I'm going to give it a shot. Considering what I paid for this monitor I'd be crazy not to. Great color and picture, I can only imagine how awesome G-sync will be. When can I pick one up?


----------



## scotthulbs

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/g-sync/diy

After seeing the cobble job Nvidia did on its 4k gsync demo at CES I don't see why we can't make it work in our monitors.

Check it out 3:30 into the video and you'll see what I mean


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

This monitor makes my games look like I never played them before ... for example eve online space looked boring and all the same on 120Hz TN monitor I had before, now it is completely new space new colors I see the actual stars shining.. this is a huge change :-D


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Guys .. is this good or bad ? Its at 40 Trace Free


----------



## magnus71

I discover a way to enter in service mode.








While the PC is off press power button while menu button is pressed.
Keep menu button pressed and unplug the power cord for a couple of seconds then plug it back while menu button is still pressed.
Wait the osd message about no dvi input then release and power on the pc.
If everything was done right pressing the menu button will display the osd in the upper left corner in english.
There'll be a small f in the last row and you can access service mode with some information about hours of use, panel type, firmware version and is possible to clean the eprom (if you messed with a ddc/ci utility) or change some values for the different splendid modes.
It may void your warranty or lead to some damages if misused, use it at your own risk!

An useful link about service menu in monitors:
http://goughlui.com/?p=1000


----------



## binormalkilla

So... anyone running 3 of these in eyefinity? Specifically in portrait mode. I lost my 3 VS278Q monitors to water damage and might get 3 of these.


----------



## falcon26

Has anyone ever got the Asus driver for the monitor installed successfully in Windows 8? No matter what I do it never works. In Windows 7 it works fine....


----------



## howareyoukk

how is the semi glossy coating on pb278q? is it too reflective ? I hate glossy displays and reflections


----------



## falcon26

Its not reflective at all really. Its the perfect balance of semi glossy and matte. You will see no reflections in it.


----------



## Wiz62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Has anyone ever got the Asus driver for the monitor installed successfully in Windows 8? No matter what I do it never works. In Windows 7 it works fine....


Having this same issue as well, not sure how to get it to recognize the .cat file when it is looking for the .inf. Anybody know the answer to this?

thanks in advance

Wiz


----------



## nighteyes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz62*
> 
> Having this same issue as well, not sure how to get it to recognize the .cat file when it is looking for the .inf. Anybody know the answer to this?
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> Wiz


What are you trying to do that needs the driver?


----------



## Wiz62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nighteyes*
> 
> What are you trying to do that needs the driver?


hmmmm, install the 278q drivers, only sees it as a generic monitor @ the moment


----------



## nighteyes

I get that haha, mine is 'generic' as well... What I meant was is there something you are trying to do what will only work if the proper driver is installed?


----------



## Wiz62

Well, i was thinking that if i installed the proper drivers for it, i would have more refresh options or is my thinking wrong on this? INF files hold info about the monitor, make/model/refresh rates that it can do and so on.
Least this is my passed experience with INF file. Asus supplies a CAT file but windows has no idea what to do with it. I am sure that there is a process for it but i have no clue as to what it is as i have not worked with CAT files. Apparently Asus doesn't have a clue either because i just spend 40 mins on the phone with them and they want me to go through the calibration for the monitor, which is fine but that won't give me the refresh rates that the monitor can do.


----------



## senna89

have you not input lag problem whit this 27" 1440p monitors ?

From all reviews these all have high input lag, over 20ms


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> have you not input lag problem whit this 27" 1440p monitors ?
> 
> From all reviews these all have high input lag, over 20ms


Not all 1440p monitors have input lag --
The upcoming ROG version (PG278Q, not PB278Q) will likely have the same input lag as the VG248QE.
They are TN panels, and they are capable of unbuffered real-time scanout.
The ROG is the first strobe-capable (ULMB/LightBoost) fast-responding 1440p *TN*.

Also, input lag is hard to quantify. Display specific lag? Full chain (button-to-pixels) lag? Lag from GPU to display? Lag relative to a CRT scanout? Lag relative to top edge of screen? All kinds of different lag measurement methods create different lag results.


----------



## Karnoffel

PRAD measured a 7.2ms signal delay for the Viewsonic VP2770, a 0.9ms signal delay for the BenQ BL2710PT, they even measured a 17.8ms signal delay for the PB278Q, which isn't over 20ms.


----------



## nighteyes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz62*
> 
> Well, i was thinking that if i installed the proper drivers for it, i would have more refresh options or is my thinking wrong on this? INF files hold info about the monitor, make/model/refresh rates that it can do and so on.
> Least this is my passed experience with INF file. Asus supplies a CAT file but windows has no idea what to do with it. I am sure that there is a process for it but i have no clue as to what it is as i have not worked with CAT files. Apparently Asus doesn't have a clue either because i just spend 40 mins on the phone with them and they want me to go through the calibration for the monitor, which is fine but that won't give me the refresh rates that the monitor can do.


ah, gotcha gotcha. At the very least even though it is generic...I was able to load up the ICC profiles from tftcentral for both my asus's and what a difference


----------



## nighteyes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> have you not input lag problem whit this 27" 1440p monitors ?
> 
> From all reviews these all have high input lag, over 20ms


The only lag I've noticed was when playing Farcry 3 and putting v-sync on. Keeping it off and it doesn't seem noticeable. I am not a competitive twitchy guy so I am certainly not an authority on the matter LOL.


----------



## Wiz62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nighteyes*
> 
> ah, gotcha gotcha. At the very least even though it is generic...I was able to load up the ICC profiles from tftcentral for both my asus's and what a difference


thanks for the ICC tip, i will go have a look.

going through the thread now, it appears that one has to manually overclock the monitor (using a 3rd party program) in order to get higher refresh rates, will keep filtering the threads.

Cheers

Wiz


----------



## Karnoffel

Pretty sure multi-input monitors skip frames when OCed.


----------



## nighteyes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz62*
> 
> thanks for the ICC tip, i will go have a look.
> 
> going through the thread now, it appears that one has to manually overclock the monitor (using a 3rd party program) in order to get higher refresh rates, will keep filtering the threads.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Wiz


You're quite welcome. Just go to the tftcentral review of the monitor and follow their lead on the settings in the monitor controls, then load up the icc profile by going to windows color management. Since doing the tweaks on both monitors (pb278q and pa248q) they look almost identical with the exception of the very slight warmer feel of the pb278q.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Input lag is quite acceptable, yes it is not 120Hz TN panel, with vsync on and FPS limited to 58 there is no tearing and no additional 'vsync' input lag, so games are very smooth and beautiful.


----------



## senna89

input lag over 15ms is shoed is already high for some users, we speak about 20ms by PRAD.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

For some users..
I've switched from BenQ 120Hz to this.. and I regret absolutely nothing.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karnoffel*
> 
> PRAD measured a 7.2ms signal delay for the Viewsonic VP2770, a 0.9ms signal delay for the BenQ BL2710PT, they even measured a 17.8ms signal delay for the PB278Q, which isn't over 20ms.


Reported by PRAD :
Quote:


> Latency is an important indicator for gamers, which we establish as the sum of the signal delay time and half of the averaged response time. We measured a 17.8 ms signal delay time for the PB278Q, which is quite long and leads us to assume that one frame is always being buffered before it is displayed.
> 
> *On the other hand, half of the averaged response time is quite fast at 4.7 ms, so adding those two up we obtain a 22.5 ms averaged total latency*. This may already be a bit too slow for fans of fast paced first person shooters, everybody else however will be unlikely to notice a difference.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> For some users..
> I've switched from BenQ 120Hz to this.. and I regret absolutely nothing.


What games are you playing in MP mode ? fast FPS ?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Reported by PRAD :


Remember that 'signal delay' (which Karnoffel mentioned was <20ms) is only one part of 'total latency'.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Remember that 'signal delay' (which Karnoffel mentioned was <20ms) is only one part of 'total latency'.


Internet connection lag + monitor input lag were the only factors








Mouse lag usually not exist with 250Hz polling rate and over, and its covered by monitor's lag.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> What games are you playing in MP mode ? fast FPS ?


I am playing eve online and league of legends lately, just a bit of battlefield 4 as it is not so fun for me anymore and few SP games, anyway I can compare that 120Hz benq and this monitor
BenQ wins in fast response times - that's about it.
Asus wins in colors, resolution, size of the screen, quality of the screen overall
semi-glossy layer is superb on asus without seeing some ghosts from the anti gloss layer - those are visible on benq

Some people say colors are not a big deal, but they are - in every single game, especially eve online which relies on deep blacks to create immersive epxperience from space, I can tell that after switching to this monitor I thought that I play a completely different game.

of course it's 60Hz and so people are sometime scared of tearing - after setting vsync on and *limiting fps to 58 (A MUST)* [so called vsync trick - google it] image is absolutely smooth and *without additional input lag*

It is also playable in fps games as well.. as I am playing BF4 I can tell - just you need to play in fullscreen more if you are on windows 7+ (windowed mode enables windows DWM/desktop vsync in game which sucks balls and brings shuttering and slow-mo low frames immerse, not so visible on 120Hz but visible on 60Hz.)

I do have 1000Hz polling rate on my death adder black and I can feel input lag in windows a bit in comparison to 120Hz, but yeah, I will get used to it, in games it is not so visible and every game is very playable.

to sum it up a bit
-if you want to play professionally and give up on everything just pick 120Hz TN panel
-if you like eye candy and high resolution colorful games and huge desktop space pick this monitor

I am not sure whether there is some 27" 1440p IPS/PLS panels with lower than 16ms input lag (one frame) anyway ?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Internet connection lag + monitor input lag were the only factors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mouse lag usually not exist with 250Hz polling rate and over, and its covered by monitor's lag.


You misunderstand. When PRAD talk about 'signal delay' they are referring to the latency related to the electronics within the monitor, not considering the actual pixel behaviour or anything else. When they talk about total latency they are only talking about 'total latency' _within_ the monitor - but this time taking into account the pixel responses as well.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

btw did some people actually OC this monitor refresh rate ?
I've tried bumping up 60Hz to 65Hz and I saw immediatelly on desktop that mouse was not smooth like before .. is that a sign that it is not stable ?


----------



## Karnoffel

Multi-input 1440p displays skip frames when OCed.


----------



## Panther Al

Quick question if I may:

Looking at picking up one of three screens: A Dell 30", the 4K Dell 24", or, for roughly a little more, three of these.

Obviously, real estate and sheer amount of pixels, three of these win out. Question becomes, with Two Titans (Currently ones folding 24/7, but... that's workable), will that be enough to push all three in your all's experience?


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

I'd say even two titans will not be enough to push 3 1440p monitors in demanding games and you will have to decrease settings in order to get like 30+ fps out of them
That 4k dell is just 30Hz btw and pushing 30+ fps on 3 of them would be nearly impossible with only two titans
And about 30" dell depends which one you mean but i'd say 30" is a bit too much at least for me









Anyway

@all, where do some people get that VP2770-LED has lower input lag and is considered as better gaming monitor ? - http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1732378
Because as far I see reviews on tftcentral, it seems that it is not true at all.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/asus_pb278q/input_lag.jpg

this...:
The Asus PB278Q shows a moderate level of input lag. This was measured at *16.6ms average*. Note that this is the overall display lag, and so accounts for the signal processing time + an element of the pixel response time.

The ViewSonic VP2770-LED shows a moderate level of input lag, just over 1.5 frame in delay on average. This was measured at *26.2ms average*. Note that this is the overall display lag, and so accounts for the signal processing time + an element of the pixel response time


----------



## DarkSamus

Picked up one of these today to replace my old 1080p TN panel.

So far I'm loving it, but am unsure about what I think of the look using the settings from the OP. (Probably a case of not being used to a screen with this kind of quality panel)


----------



## DarkSamus

OK, after watching some scenes in some movies I take back what I said.
The settings in the OP seem to make movies and games look incredible.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> I'd say even two titans will not be enough to push 3 1440p monitors in demanding games and you will have to decrease settings in order to get like 30+ fps out of them
> That 4k dell is just 30Hz btw and pushing 30+ fps on 3 of them would be nearly impossible with only two titans
> And about 30" dell depends which one you mean but i'd say 30" is a bit too much at least for me


Actually, the 24" is 60hz IPS, but the 28" TN is only 30hz as you said... but still and all.







The most demanding game I play at the moment is the ARMA series, which, to be fair, isn't *that* demanding graphics wise.

But even so, tri screens at this res might be a no-go even for 2 Titans... fair enough. Thanks!


----------



## Asus11

whats the best way to overclock this bad boy?


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> whats the best way to overclock this bad boy?


Best way is not to overclock it. This monitor doesn't overclock.


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> Best way is not to overclock it. This monitor doesn't overclock.


It would appear TweakTown disagree! http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/18/overclocking-our-asus-pb278q-monitor-2560x1440-at-85hz/index.html


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFaRsHeR*
> 
> It would appear TweakTown disagree! http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/18/overclocking-our-asus-pb278q-monitor-2560x1440-at-85hz/index.html


They did not validate their test, and people who have tried to validate an overclock have found that these multi-input monitors do not overclock, but skip frames when presented with >60hz inputs.


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> They did not validate their test, and people who have tried to validate an overclock have found that these multi-input monitors do not overclock, but skip frames when presented with >60hz inputs.


Ok duly noted thanks!


----------



## Cyalume

How does this monitor stack up against the Korean monitors?


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> How does this monitor stack up against the Korean monitors?


I honest think that the Korean ones are a cheap alternative for people to cheap to buy a decent one.

The PH278Q is FAR better then any of the Korean monitors out there.


----------



## Watagump

I might be pulling the trigger on one today, been looking at the Korean, but cant seem to decide on one of those.


----------



## jonincanada

Just received my refurbished pb278q from nmicrovip. Amazing! Shipped from Canada post for $17 in less then 24 hours.
Did some pixel tests and no dead pixels. Great deal for 399.
I recommend that you go to 'reset all' in the menu as some of the default settings had been changed. So glad I didn't have to order this internationally!

No issues overclocking to 85hz on my nvidia off my T520 lenovo - http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia...5hz/index.html


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonincanada*
> 
> Just received my refurbished pb278q from nmicrovip. Amazing! Shipped from Canada post for $17 in less then 24 hours.
> Did some pixel tests and no dead pixels. Great deal for 399.
> I recommend that you go to 'reset all' in the menu as some of the default settings had been changed. So glad I didn't have to order this internationally!
> 
> No issues overclocking to 85hz on my nvidia off my T520 lenovo - http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia...5hz/index.html


You might want to make sure your overclock is fine. I tried 75hz and got frame skipping.

http://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping


----------



## Jetlitheone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> I honest think that the Korean ones are a cheap alternative for people to cheap to buy a decent one.
> 
> The PH278Q is FAR better then any of the Korean monitors out there.


LOL, no.

Some people buy korean ones because they overclock.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> How does this monitor stack up against the Korean monitors?


Korean monitors
+overclockable
+image quality
- stand
- warranty
- VAT for import adds to the price

Overall I think its worth only if you can't absolutely stand 60Hz and you are pro gamer (although you better stick with 120Hz 1080p then)

Asus PB278Q
+image quality
+warranty
+stand
- not overclockable

This monitor is good overall, has good price, perfect quality and stable adjustable stand and warranty, although its 60Hz.. personally I have moved to this mnitor from 120Hz TN panel and never looking back.


----------



## Karnoffel

The Korean monitors have questionable build quality/quality control. Also keep in mind that the PB278Q uses PWM dimming.


----------



## Jetlitheone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karnoffel*
> 
> The Korean monitors have questionable build quality/quality control. Also keep in mind that the PB278Q uses PWM dimming.


yep which is a minus obviously.


----------



## Watagump

The CCC lies to me, its says this monitor supports 75hz, its only 60hz.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetlitheone*
> 
> yep which is a minus obviously.


Yep ... for that 1% of human population..


----------



## Scorpion49

Hey guys, I just bought one of these things. I needed a monitor that was easier on my eyes than my dying VG236HE. However, out of the box I checked for dead/stuck pixels and there are dozens and dozens of them. Just in the bottom right corner I counted about 20. However if I tap on the screen they go away. Is this normal? Should I give it some break in time before I check for stuck pixels?


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Hey guys, I just bought one of these things. I needed a monitor that was easier on my eyes than my dying VG236HE. However, out of the box I checked for dead/stuck pixels and there are dozens and dozens of them. Just in the bottom right corner I counted about 20. However if I tap on the screen they go away. Is this normal? Should I give it some break in time before I check for stuck pixels?


Have you tried to massage them out?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> Have you tried to massage them out?


Thats what I've been doing but there are so many my eyes are starting to hurt trying to find all of them. It seems to be getting better the longer its on though.


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Thats what I've been doing but there are so many my eyes are starting to hurt trying to find all of them. It seems to be getting better the longer its on though.


Out of all my monitors, I have only had one issue with pixels and it was just stuck. One reason I bought my Asus, is because cause it was local, any issues and back to MC I would of gone. Give it time, a lot less work and headache over sending it back, assuming you bought it online.


----------



## Scorpion49

Yeah I did buy it locally, it was the last one in stock at Fry's. I'll give it a week and see if it clears up, otherwise the image quality is great. I like the higher res/larger monitors because I can sit back from them a bit and wear my glasses which takes a lot of the strain off of my eyes.


----------



## Watagump

They have been selling well at MC last sunday they had 6. Last I looked down to 2


----------



## Scorpion49

Well I've given a couple of days and massaged out the ones I could get but there is still about 20 stuck pixels. I think I will have to return this one after all, maybe they will have more in stock as I like the monitor otherwise.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well I've given a couple of days and massaged out the ones I could get but there is still about 20 stuck pixels. I think I will have to return this one after all, maybe they will have more in stock as I like the monitor otherwise.


Yes I would exchange or return that. That's a LOT of stuck pixels and once seen cannot be unseen. I'd end up fixating on even one stuck pixel. Sorry to hear this. Good luck on your next one.


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Yes I would exchange or return that. That's a LOT of stuck pixels and once seen cannot be unseen. I'd end up fixating on even one stuck pixel. Sorry to hear this. Good luck on your next one.


Won't argue with that comment, I had a monitor last year that had a dead pixel in the middle of the screen.
Sadly I could do nothing about it before it turned into a complete line of 1080 pixels going down the screen.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

removed


----------



## Watagump

Gorgeous wallpaper.


----------



## Watagump

That image is on my refurb I bought today for $435 total. Going to take back the one I bought at MC for just under $600.


----------



## Watagump

Today I took back the new one and kept the refurb. The guy at MC didn't open the box and check it out at all. I could of put bricks inside.


----------



## Scorpion49

I returned mine and they had no more in stock, so I ended up having to get a different monitor because I paid cash for the PB278Q and the only option was store credit, no refunds. I got the LG 29" 29EA73-P and I love it, great colors and response time and I actually like the ultra-widescreen format a lot.


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I returned mine and they had no more in stock, so I ended up having to get a different monitor because I paid cash for the PB278Q and the only option was store credit, no refunds. I got the LG 29" 29EA73-P and I love it, great colors and response time and I actually like the ultra-widescreen format a lot.


So far it couldn't of worked out better for me. The place I got my refurb from is in the same city I live in. I found them on ebay, they have a place I was able to drive over to and buy it. Avoided the shipping of $40. With tax, $434.92, MC sold all 6 they had when I first bought mine.


----------



## Watagump

I now have a Colormunki Display on the way, won it on ebay for $139.99. Right now I am calibrated using a Spyder 3 Express, hope to get some better results with the X-rite.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Guys I did OC my monitor, last tested 80hz and working











anyone knows is this safe or not?

edit : 85hz also working


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

It's been said so many times that these monitors do not overclock...
Everything above 60Hz will start skipping frames.


----------



## DarkSamus

^This
Overclocking a PB278Q is a bad idea.


----------



## falcon26

Yup I tried it several times. Anything over 60 will skip like crazy...


----------



## Watagump

Did you all know about the frame skipping test before I posted it here?


----------



## cab2

Very nice, survived UPS, no defective pixels as of day 1, color is even better than my ASUS PB238Q . The higher resolution makes the GPU work much harder:

Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0
FPS: 26.9
Score: *1124*
Min FPS: 16.9
Max FPS: 45.8
System
Platform: Linux 3.2.0-23-generic x86_64
CPU model: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor (4013MHz) x4
GPU model: GeForce GTX 550 Ti PCI Express 304.116 (1024MB) x1
Settings
Render: OpenGL
Mode: *1920x1080 fullscreen*
Preset Custom
Quality Medium

Powered by UNIGINE Engine
Unigine Corp. © 2005-2013

Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0
FPS: 14.6
Score: *613*
Min FPS: 8.7
Max FPS: 25.9
System
Platform: Linux 3.2.0-23-generic x86_64
CPU model: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor (4013MHz) x4
GPU model: GeForce GTX 550 Ti PCI Express 304.116 (1024MB) x1
Settings
Render: OpenGL
Mode: *2560x1440 fullscreen*
Preset Custom
Quality Medium

Powered by UNIGINE Engine
Unigine Corp. © 2005-2013


----------



## hanzy

What do you think the value of my 6 month old PB278Q would be?
I am going to be selling it in the next few months.


----------



## w123

So i love this monitor, but how do you swivel it?? Ive tried turning it to no avail, afraid of breaking something.

edit: also, lol @ Asus's broken english on their website... pretty bad/funny!


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w123*
> 
> So i love this monitor, but how do you swivel it?? Ive tried turning it to no avail, afraid of breaking something.
> 
> edit: also, lol @ Asus's broken english on their website... pretty bad/funny!


The swivel is actually underneath the base. But for some reason when I try and use it the whole thing turns.


----------



## w123

Yeah I saw that...

is it an engineering fail? or is it an ID-10T error? anybody?


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w123*
> 
> Yeah I saw that...
> 
> is it an engineering fail? or is it an ID-10T error? anybody?


Its working as intended, just doesn't look right since the whole monitor swivels. Its a pretty stupid design, but I don't use it anyhow.


----------



## w123

True enough I suppose. Not that useful anyways on monitors decent viewing angles.


----------



## nighteyes

ya I totally agree, space on my desk is tight enough as is and having the giant base turn is no option lol. That's why I got the ergotron arms to clam to the side of the desk and gives me totally free range of motion with no worry about whats on the desk. Worth the money!!


----------



## Watagump

Here is the one thing that bugs the heck out of me. Even though I only have one, when I did have 2 and set them up in portrait mode, you end up with the buttons on one screen being pinched against the other monitor. The monitor needs to rotate in both directions to avoid that.


----------



## w123

Backlight bleed look ok?I still have a good 2 weeks with amazon.


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w123*
> 
> Backlight bleed look ok?I still have a good 2 weeks with amazon.


Only you can decide that.


----------



## w123

Fair enough. Just hard to tell whats acceptable on a certain model. IE, dont want to return it and get either the same or even worse.


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w123*
> 
> Fair enough. Just hard to tell whats acceptable on a certain model. IE, dont want to return it and get either the same or even worse.


Understood, I have had IPS panel monitors for 4+ years now, so I guess I am use to it. Both my HP and now my Asus I don't consider poor.


----------



## Watagump

If anyone would like to try this ICC profile, have at it. Done with a Colormunki Display.

Contrast set at 80
Brightness at 22

ASUSPB278_D65.zip 8k .zip file


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> If anyone would like to try this ICC profile, have at it. Done with a Colormunki Display.
> 
> Contrast set at 80
> Brightness at 22
> 
> ASUSPB278_D65.zip 8k .zip file


Hi,

I don't suppose it would be too much to ask if you could enter your profile into the google doc I created?

Link here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1311936/asus-pb278q-the-official-2560x1440-semi-glossy-pls-thread/1030#post_21796929


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Does anybody know how to bring up the second user mode on this panel? I can only see one!


----------



## w123

Ended up returning mine as the backlight bleed was annoying in games with dark scenes. Got a BenQ BL2710PT and am pretty happy with it. Coating is the same, contrast is about the same (around 1020:1) with even better black level than the Asus (which was pretty good i thought). Its stand is not quite as sturdy but it can pivot like the Dell which is cool. Its got 2 USB3.0 ports right on the side which is awesome... and backlight bleed is still there but a lot better than my Asus. Too bad as I really liked the Asus except for that detail.


----------



## Watagump

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo, found some dead pixels, not sure how many, but they are there. Lower left about 3 inches in and 1 1/4 up. Only notice them on light backgrounds.


----------



## KenjiS

So i guess i should pop in and ask, the PMW thing, is there any easy way to tell if it bugs you? I know that i really find fluorescent lights extremely annoying and fatiguing to deal with... and if i understand PMW right it sounds like it would similarly massively annoy me...

Currently mulling over monitor options, I kinda like this one but the PMW thing concerns me a lot


----------



## dynastes

Does anyone know anything about the discrepancies concerning inputlag values measured by PRAD and sites like tftcentral, where the SMTT tool is used?

For example: PRAD measured an overall latency of 7,2 ms for the VP2770 LED by Viewsonic. Tftcentral on the other hand measured significantly higher at above 25 ms. Same thing happened with the BenQ BL2710PT, where PRAD even states an amount of lag comparable to fast TNs - while pcmonitors.info and tftcentral, both using SMTT, state values of 20 ms or similar.

The reason I find this so strange is that there also are cases where the measurements come to about the same conclusions, like in the case of Dell's U2713HM or the Asus PB278Q (!)

As they use an oscilloscope I'd rather believe that PRAD's method is more precise, still this is somewhat uncomforting. Anyone able to comment on this?


----------



## Midnite8

I can get this for $492... hmm should I pull the trigger


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midnite8*
> 
> I can get this for $492... hmm should I pull the trigger


Whats the return policy like?

And if you're using it for gaming the 560 Ti is going to be a bit underpowered...


----------



## Midnite8

Ohh, I havn't updated my system yet. I am running 7970s in CF


----------



## sgthotrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> So i guess i should pop in and ask, the PMW thing, is there any easy way to tell if it bugs you? I know that i really find fluorescent lights extremely annoying and fatiguing to deal with... and if i understand PMW right it sounds like it would similarly massively annoy me...
> 
> Currently mulling over monitor options, I kinda like this one but the PMW thing concerns me a lot


Mine should be here this afternoon. I will try it out and let you know how it looks. I have really sensitive eyes so if it bugs me more than likely it will bug you.


----------



## RazerX

Recently switched to a Macbook Pro, and now i find the text on this monitor incredibly aliased.

Is there any way to improve text?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazerX*
> 
> Recently switched to a Macbook Pro, and now i find the text on this monitor incredibly aliased.
> 
> Is there any way to improve text?


Uh... in display settings, if i remember right, there is a slider that adjusts how the text appears

Check this:

http://support.apple.com/kb/PH6773


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgthotrod*
> 
> Mine should be here this afternoon. I will try it out and let you know how it looks. I have really sensitive eyes so if it bugs me more than likely it will bug you.


Sounds good, Im about to pull the trigger on this or the 2713HM, the PWM concerns me thats all.. but it has so many good reviews Im thinking that it must be a VERY small percent of people it affects


----------



## sgthotrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Sounds good, Im about to pull the trigger on this or the 2713HM, the PWM concerns me thats all.. but it has so many good reviews Im thinking that it must be a VERY small percent of people it affects


Well I got it and so far its awesome. It was perfect out of the box. No damage, nothing wrong with the screen and NO dead pixels. I am using a EVGA 660Ti and I am able to play my games with no issues. I have not noticed any ghosting and the PWM is not noticeable. I am experiencing no more eye strain then on my Dell U2410f that I was using. I don't play FPS games so I cant comment on that.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgthotrod*
> 
> Well I got it and so far its awesome. It was perfect out of the box. No damage, nothing wrong with the screen and NO dead pixels. I am using a EVGA 660Ti and I am able to play my games with no issues. I have not noticed any ghosting and the PWM is not noticeable. I am experiencing no more eye strain then on my Dell U2410f that I was using. I don't play FPS games so I cant comment on that.


Good to hear! the 2410f is very similar to my 2410 from what i remember so hearing this from you is a MASSIVE plus!

Hows the colors, contrast, black level and etc?


----------



## sgthotrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Good to hear! the 2410f is very similar to my 2410 from what i remember so hearing this from you is a MASSIVE plus!
> 
> Hows the colors, contrast, black level and etc?


Well I don't do any kind of major photo work and I don't have a calibrator but it looks good to me.


----------



## DwindleFlip

I bought an Asus PB278Q recently and returned the first one due to it having too much of a yellow tint half way to 1 quarter on the bottom of the screen. The PB278Q I got in exchange is more even , although it still has the yellow tint at bottom of screen.

So upon further examining the screen, theres some gradient banding issues when doing the www.lagom.nl gradient check.

Here is an image showing the gradient ramp, taken with my SLR. It looks better in real life but do you think this is acceptable for this monitor?

http://imageshack.com/a/img89/2990/cmnu.jpg

In general the monitor has an incredible image, but simple gradients do reveal banding that seem to be a bit uneven in tone. I'm well aware that monitors do have gradient issues but comparing to a cheaper acer monitor in the house, this is worse. However the monitor is better in many other ways.

Compared to the previous PB278Q, i cant personally remember if the previous one had the same issue or not. They both in general have the same great image though for most use.

I work on graphics (3d modelling, photography etc) and this is to replace a 30inch HP which just died on me. It too had gradient issues horizontally, but i dont remember if it had issues vertically.

Can anyone share, confirm their own findings with this image. Thank you.


----------



## DwindleFlip

I bought an Asus PB278Q recently and there appears to be some gradient banding issues.

Here is a photo taken with my SLR. It looks better in real life (no grain) but there are areas of banding in the gradient. Do you think this is acceptable for this monitor?

http://imageshack.com/a/img89/2990/cmnu.jpg

In general the monitor has an incredible image with photos, movies etc, but simple gradients do reveal banding that seem to be a bit uneven in tone. I'm well aware that monitors do have gradient issues when viewing simple gradient ramps but comparing to a cheaper acer monitor in the house, this is worse. However the monitor is better in many other ways.

Can anyone share, confirm their own findings with this image. Thanks.


----------



## KenjiS

Ordered mine lst night, Will be here Tuesday i believe.. Yay Amazon Prime


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DwindleFlip*
> 
> I bought an Asus PB278Q recently and there appears to be some gradient banding issues


This is 100% normal for 99% of monitors, especially once settings are changed. If you want a banding free monitor you will need to buy a high end NEC PA2x2W or P2x2W series monitor.


----------



## KenjiS

Sorry ,will be here Wednesday

I will type up a nice review if you all want


----------



## nighteyes

I've had mine about 3 months now and I am extremely happy with it still. Even more so with the ever adjustable ergotron mount haha. Seriously can't recommend those enough regardless of monitor!


----------



## KenjiS

Just got mine and ive been piddling around in between working on the kitchen

1. Whites are HOLY CRAP bright compared to the 2410, Love it

2. Text is REALLY SHARP

3. HOLY WOW at the size and the resolution.

4. EVERYTHING IS SHARP

5. Colors and everything are easily as good as my 2410 and i havnt really gotten too into calibrating it, i just sorta did a "this looks nice" thing for right now... i might leave it this way as i kinda am liking the slight pop it has even if its not "accurate"


----------



## KenjiS

Quick follow up. Did a basic quick "calibration" on, Adjusted it so everything looked nice, Gotta say out of the box looked pretty good, and after a little tweaking i got something thats looking damn good already.

No dead pixels ive seen, backlight uniformity seems good. Bit more IPS Glow than my 2410 but its honestly only visible on a loading screen here or there.

I still cant get over how much screen real estate i have now, i never realized how constrained i was with 1920x1200.. lol. Text is so SO sharp...

The coating on this is MUCH more pleasing to my eyes.

GTX770 is holding up well from what i can tell.. Fired up BF4, World of Tanks, Company of Heroes 2 and Rome Total War 2, All of which are still very playable with minor alterations to settings (Dropping AA from 4x MSAA to 2x MSAA on BF4 and from High to Low on CoH2)

Granted, stable 60fps isnt happening, but im getting 30+ solid in everything so far...

Only oddity was CoD Ghosts loaded some REALLY crap looking textures, Everything looked blurry and disgusting. Oh well, Not the GTX770s fault. I dont know if the game just looked that poor to begin with or if theres a glitch but i am not spending my time messing with it.


----------



## RazerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Uh... in display settings, if i remember right, there is a slider that adjusts how the text appears
> 
> Check this:
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/PH6773


The Mac is fine, the problem is Windows 8


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

My quick summary after few months of using it:

STILL LOVING IT


----------



## Magnum26

I've tried the settings on the first post but I must say personally I like the "Cinema" setting, with the super bright and vivid colours. I find the first post to be a bit washed out.


----------



## n0ypi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> My quick summary after few months of using it:
> 
> STILL LOVING IT


Same here got this monitor last summer and I'm still loving it! Mostly used for editing and light gaming meaning not much fps. But when I do load up BF4 the screen tear is horrible I'm at a disadvantage ahaha.


----------



## MoInSTL

Just picked this up last night from local MC (who WILL price match NE & Amazon). At least they do for me.

Used settings on first page that seem to be pretty good.. I was using a 23" IPS panel so it doesn't feel too dark.

So after the excitement of getting this last night and having worked hard today, I just can;t go through 109 pages to find out what dead pixel program is recommended? Preferably free. I tried a couple that came up on Google. but I can see image bleed through on one in particular.

Thanks!

Edit: Read on page 75 about using Paint to check for dead pixels.

Can someone please explain what the difference is between back light bleed and the glow?


----------



## jonathan9590

Placed my Amazon order Sunday night and just received it today and i love it. Coming from an old Dell E228WFP 22", this PB278Q is amazing. No Dead Pixels or MAJOR blacklight bleed

Except there is one issue.









It looks like there is a yellow tint/glow in the bottom center only that is bothering me. I'm assuming that's blacklight bleed? I do not really see it on black or dark colors, just on white/light colors mostly. As i scroll, it doesn't follow the page and stays at the bottom.

Should i return to Amazon for an exchange? or would you guys just live with it? Now that i've seen it, it's hard for me to ignore it!


----------



## Marc79

If it bothers you I would certainly return it, as it shouldn't be there, as with dead or stuck pixels for example.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan9590*
> 
> It looks like there is a yellow tint/glow in the bottom center only that is bothering me. I'm assuming that's blacklight bleed? I do not really see it on black or dark colors, just on white/light colors mostly. As i scroll, it doesn't follow the page and stays at the bottom.


I picked one of these up today, I noticed the same thing.
But I fiddled around with the monitors angels (tilted it further back than my old TN panel) and reset to Windows default color profile and it went away.
I was even able to get it to show up in a photo:


Thought there was something wrong with it too.


----------



## jonathan9590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> If it bothers you I would certainly return it, as it shouldn't be there, as with dead or stuck pixels for example.


I think that is what i will do then. How is yours holding up? do you have any bleeding or dead pixles?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I picked one of these up today, I noticed the same thing.
> But I fiddled around with the monitors angels (tilted it further back than my old TN panel) and reset to Windows default color profile and it went away.
> I was even able to get it to show up in a photo:
> 
> 
> Thought there was something wrong with it too.


I might try this, but since you adjusted the angel of the monitor, does that mean once you adjust it in a different way that the yellowing would/might be back?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Yeah, you need to tilt the screen it when you move.
Sometimes I lean back so I tilt the monitor towards me, if I'm sitting up I tilt the monitor back a bit.

I think its just getting used to the different panel, if you're coming from an older LCD your eyes would be used to a TN panel.

I'm only speaking from what I'm experiencing at the moment.

But the fact angling the monitor gets rid of the tint proves the monitor is ok..


----------



## jonathan9590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah, you need to tilt the screen it when you move.
> Sometimes I lean back so I tilt the monitor towards me, if I'm sitting up I tilt the monitor back a bit.
> 
> I think its just getting used to the different panel, if you're coming from an older LCD your eyes would be used to a TN panel.
> 
> I'm only speaking from what I'm experiencing at the moment.
> 
> But the fact angling the monitor gets rid of the tint proves the monitor is ok..


Yea in that case i will just exchange it, don't want to have to tilt and adjust the screen all the time as that shouldn't have to be done in order to not see it. Changing it's angle so that we can't see it doesn't mean the monitor is ok since it is still there, just "hidden" by the angle at which you are looking, at least for me. Now just hoping the next one isn't any worse or comes with any dead pixels!

Has anyone else purchased this monitor recently and experience any light bleed or dead pixels? Trying to just get an idea of what my odd's are for the replacement.

*EDIT* - Just called Amazon and replacement will be here tomorrow, will keep y`all updated.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan9590*
> 
> *EDIT* - Just called Amazon and replacement will be here tomorrow, will keep y`all updated.


Let me know how you go, mine is giving me some wicked headaches.
Personally I hate it, they just won't let me return it, going to see what ASUS can do for me.


----------



## jonathan9590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Let me know how you go, mine is giving me some wicked headaches.
> Personally I hate it, they just won't let me return it, going to see what ASUS can do for me.


Will do.

You are probably getting the headaches from the PWM the screen uses to adjust brightness. Where did you purchase it from that they wouldn't let you return it? Maybe you could tell them their is the yellow tinting going on.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan9590*
> 
> you could tell them their is the yellow tinting going on.


Wish it was that easy, they check everything.
Its a walk in shop, really cheap, but known to be friendly in returning things.

The screen looks nice, certain light in the room makes it easier on the eyes.
I researched for 2 weeks before buying a new monitor, each path and review lead back to the Asus.
Highly recommended by all reviews.


----------



## senna89

Can you see flickering on this monitor ? Or flickers ghostings in games ?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Can you see flickering on this monitor ? Or flickers ghostings in games ?


No not visible to the naked eye, but get the camera out and anything but 100% brightness shows up on the picture.

I got my GTX780ti back today so before disconnecting the monitor I ran a few games, In Thief the colors were dull and there was a bad reflection from the light behind me.
This was on 100% brightness.

The worst is when I rapidly move my eyes from one side of the screen to the other.
I can see trails from the text, makes me feel nauseous.
Even looking over my wife's shoulder (who is using at the moment) it hurts my eyes and the text trails.

She hasn't said anything yet, but she is rubbing her eyes and walking away while photo editing more than usual.
We both wear glasses for different reasons.

I can guarantee its the PWM doing it.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> No not visible to the naked eye, but get the camera out and anything but 100% brightness shows up on the picture.
> 
> I got my GTX780ti back today so before disconnecting the monitor I ran a few games, In Thief the colors were dull and there was a bad reflection from the light behind me.
> This was on 100% brightness.
> 
> The worst is when I rapidly move my eyes from one side of the screen to the other.
> I can see trails from the text, makes me feel nauseous.
> Even looking over my wife's shoulder (who is using at the moment) it hurts my eyes and the text trails.
> 
> She hasn't said anything yet, but she is rubbing her eyes and walking away while photo editing more than usual.
> We both wear glasses for different reasons.
> 
> I can guarantee its the PWM doing it.


i spoke about low value like around 0-15%


----------



## jonathan9590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Let me know how you go, mine is giving me some wicked headaches.
> Personally I hate it, they just won't let me return it, going to see what ASUS can do for me.


WHOA! so i just set it up the replacement and i think i got a perfect panel... very minimal normal backlight bleed, NO yellow tint and no Dead/Stuck Pixels.........SO FAR. Would hate to jinx myself but this is amazing. Going to watch some videos and play some games, leave it running for a while to see if anything develops. But so far so good, i'm in love!


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I can guarantee its the PWM doing it.


The new AOC Q2770QPU is PWM free, better than the PB278Q and similarly priced.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Took mine back after speaking to Asus.
Swapped for the Benq Flicker Free..


----------



## KenjiS

Im' surprised the PWM doesnt bug me, im usually sensitive to it.

Overall im very satisfied with the 278Q so far, cant find much to complain about on it really


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> The new AOC Q2770QPU is PWM free, better than the PB278Q and similarly priced.


AOC have only an highter input lag and worst response time.


----------



## jonathan9590

Overall i am very satisfied with my 278Q. Played some games, watched some movies, let it go into sleep mode a few times, left it on over night and so far everything is still looking good. I haven't seen any dead pixels or backlight bleed develop at all.

Just waiting on my Sapphire R9 290 to arrive later today and then will see how good games really look in 1440p


----------



## MoInSTL

I was beginning to hate this monitor. Text was too hard to read (okay I'm old). After setting Chrome to 125% I'm back in love with it.


----------



## ski-bum

Anyone still looking for the drivers that ASUS originally had on their website, then took them down. I still have them.
They include the driver to update "device manager" so it doesn't say "generic monitor" anymore.
Also, the ICC profile, which I think looks pretty good.

Just PM me and I'll send it over.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan9590*
> 
> Overall i am very satisfied with my 278Q. Played some games, watched some movies, let it go into sleep mode a few times, left it on over night and so far everything is still looking good. I haven't seen any dead pixels or backlight bleed develop at all.
> 
> Just waiting on my Sapphire R9 290 to arrive later today and then will see how good games really look in 1440p


satisfied also about input lag ?


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> AOC have only an highter input lag and worst response time.


A few ms higher(18ms Asus vs 21ms AOC)=irrelevant and the AOC is faster than the Asus since the Asus uses LED PWM Dimming which increases motion blur. The actual measured pixel response times (AOC with Weak or Medium Overdrive vs. Asus Trace Free 20) will be quite similar, but the Asus looses by default since it uses LED PWM Dimming.


----------



## senna89

by tftcentral or overclockers.ru Asus have 16ms of input lag ( at limit of 1 fps ), AOC over 20ms and more overshoot.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> by tftcentral or overclockers.ru Asus have 16ms of input lag ( at limit of 1 fps ), AOC over 20ms and more overshoot.


TFT Central haven't reviewed the q2770Pqu and overclockers.ru haven't reviewed the PB278Q... How many times have I told you, you can't pick and choose incomparable measurements when discussing input lag! The ASUS has a SIGNAL DELAY accurately measured at 18ms (PRAD) and an overall latency of 22.5ms. TFT Central measured 16.6ms using method which I know from experience is _not_ as accurate as the method they now use and PRAD uses. If a monitor has a signal delay accurately measured as 18ms then it makes no sense that the overall latency could possibly be lower - alarm bells should be ringing. And no, the TraceFree setting has no effect on signal delay at all.

Also note that the AOC has no visible overshoot using its optimal 'Medium' setting. Overshoot is only observed using the 'Strong' setting. The PB278Q has significant overshoot at TF60 and some visible at TF40. At TF40 and below some transitions on the ASUS are notably slower than the AOC using 'Medium'. As MenacingTuba very rightly pointed out the staggered trailing caused by PWM used at the frequency it is on the ASUS makes the trailing more pronounced 'by default'. You have to stop putting so much weight on some inaccurate figures or looking at small parts of the puzzle and look at the bigger picture. The AOC is simply the better performer. And that's not taking into account default colour setup which is vastly superior on the AOC.


----------



## Slark Finley

Hi. I am still thinking what to buy if Asus or Dell. I'm worried about asus because of PWM, i read a lot of people complain about it. I don't like very high brightness because when light is off and monitor is bright, i don't like the feeling. What do you think guys?


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> TFT Central haven't reviewed the q2770Pqu and *overclockers.ru haven't reviewed the PB278Q*...


Are you sure ? :

http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/50851/Nepohozhij_na_sebya._Obzor_i_testirovanie_monitora_ASUS_PB278Q.html









Quote:


> How many times have I told you, you can't pick and choose incomparable measurements when discussing input lag! The ASUS has a SIGNAL DELAY accurately measured at 18ms (PRAD) and an overall latency of 22.5ms. TFT Central measured 16.6ms using method which I know from experience is _not_ as accurate as the method they now use and PRAD uses.


I think PRAD lag misuration os totally fail and different than all others reviews.
For example the input lag of VP2770 or BL2710, prad says its value and all others review says a totally different thing and many others ( i can tell you if u want )


----------



## PCM2

You should learn the difference between signal delay and input lag. Learn how these websites usually measure input lag and the inherent inaccuracies of such things. Learn that on a 60Hz monitor, fretting about a difference of a number of milliseconds that's well within a tests margin of error holds no water and means nothing at all on a practical level. Or simply pay attention to people like me who actually know what they're talking about instead.


----------



## senna89

Signal delay is input lag + time to refresh, i know.

Lag i personally think should be misured visually with *SMTT tool* and not with others metods.









But PRAD is the only one with these results, personally i dont belive in its website, impossible for example that Viewsonic VP2770 have only 7ms and in all others reviews is 25ms, *extreme too difference.*


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slark Finley*
> 
> Hi. I am still thinking what to buy if Asus or Dell. I'm worried about asus because of PWM, i read a lot of people complain about it. I don't like very high brightness because when light is off and monitor is bright, i don't like the feeling. What do you think guys?


The AOC Q2770QPU is better than both and doesn't use LED PWM Dimming...easy choice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Or simply pay attention to people like me who actually know what they're talking about instead.


But he would rather argue about things he does not understand, then ask for advice and criticize your advice.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> But he would rather argue about things he does not understand, then ask for advice and criticize your advice.


Excuse me, many others reviews said one same thing while prad said another thing and i cant to have some doubts about this ?
Then all website except prad are wrong ? ( this is that you are saying in this moment )

If VP2770 have really only 7.2ms, why there are so many difference with SMTT ? Try to explain me this please.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Signal delay is input lag + time to refresh, i know.
> 
> Lag i personally think should be misured visually with *SMTT tool* and not with others metods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But PRAD is the only one with these results, personally i dont belive in its website, impossible for example that Viewsonic VP2770 have only 7ms and in all others reviews is 25ms, *extreme too difference.*


You mean input lag (total latency) is signal delay + pixel response time. Or using your terms signal delay is input lag minus time to refresh.









But really you have to appreciate how inaccurate 'visual' methods to determine input lag are. This alone is the reason for considerable discrepancy there. It's also very important to separate out what a user will _feel_ (signal delay) vs. _see_ (the pixel response beyond that masked by motion blur). And of course putting everything together the PB278Q is not one of the most responsive WQHD monitors. It gives the poorest 'visual response' performance of the models mentioned here and felt input lag is essentially quite similar to the others. If you really notice a difference between the PB278Q and another comparable WQHD model then it's likely you're sensitive enough to latency in general to find the 60Hz refresh rate abhorrent.


----------



## Slark Finley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> The AOC Q2770QPU is better than both and doesn't use LED PWM Dimming...easy choice.
> But he would rather argue about things he does not understand, then ask for advice and criticize your advice.


Asus and Dell are the only 1440p available in my country. :/


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> You mean input lag (total latency) is signal delay + pixel response time. Or using your terms signal delay is input lag minus time to refresh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really you have to appreciate how inaccurate 'visual' methods to determine input lag are. This alone is the reason for considerable discrepancy there. It's also very important to separate out what a user will _feel_ (signal delay) vs. _see_ (the pixel response beyond that masked by motion blur). And of course putting everything together the PB278Q is not one of the most responsive WQHD monitors. It gives the poorest 'visual response' performance of the models mentioned here and felt input lag is essentially quite similar to the others. If you really notice a difference between the PB278Q and another comparable WQHD model then it's likely you're sensitive enough to latency in general to find the 60Hz refresh rate abhorrent.


Excuse me PCM2 not get angry but also tftcentral show both signal delay both input lag with different colors like PRAD, then i know the existence of these.











Quote:


> But really you have to appreciate how inaccurate 'visual' methods to determine input lag are


Ok i can belive you but other reviews when do the misurations, not do only one test but do more tests and someone report maximum and minimum value, do you say that they are however inaccurate ?

Quote:


> It's also very important to separate out what a user will _feel_ (signal delay) vs. _see_ (the pixel response beyond that masked by motion blur)


I know this


----------



## PCM2

^^

If you know all of this then why do you keep going on and on without seeming to take anything in? I'm not going to waste time by repeating all of the important points I've already made but you seem to have completely ignored as usual, but will instead bring some new points in. You'll probably just ignore them anyway.

TFT Central didn't use this method for measuring input lag (photo diode/oscilloscope) when they reviewed the PB278Q. This is part of my premise for stating about inaccuracies and it being a good thing that they now don't just rely on inaccurate visual methods. It's great that you understand the importance of separating out signal delay from everything else, so use that knowledge and stop going on and on by quoting inaccurate figures. Let's go past that and assume the figures are accurate. Does it really matter? Nope and I've already explained why not.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> ^^
> 
> If you know all of this then why do you keep going on and on without seeming to take anything in? I'm not going to waste time by repeating all of the important points I've already made but you seem to have completely ignored as usual, but will instead bring some new points in. You'll probably just ignore them anyway.
> 
> TFT Central didn't use this method for measuring input lag (photo diode/oscilloscope) when they reviewed the PB278Q. This is part of my premise for stating about inaccuracies and it being a good thing that they now don't just rely on inaccurate visual methods. It's great that you understand the importance of separating out signal delay from everything else, so use that knowledge and stop going on and on by quoting inaccurate figures. Let's go past that and assume the figures are accurate. Does it really matter? Nope and I've already explained why not.


Ok you are right but the last reviews of TFT the lag are misured with oscilloscope like u can see and the lag of Benq BL2710P is not 0.9ms but is 20ms, and VP2772 is however very high compared to prad's vp2770.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Ok you are right but the last reviews of TFT the lag are misured with oscilloscope like u can see and the lag of Benq BL2710P is not 0.9ms but is 20ms, and VP2772 is however very high compared to prad's vp2770.


The VP2772 is not really comparable to the VP2770, completely different panel and electronics. I agree that PRAD's input lag measurement of the BL2710PT is odd. I measured something quite similar to TFT Central (just using a 'visual method') and could _feel_ that the latency was greater than PRAD suggested. I got a similar feeling on the PB278Q and pretty much every other multi-input WQHD I've used though. So I really think all this fretting about input lag is pointless.


----------



## MoInSTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> The new AOC Q2770QPU is PWM free, better than the PB278Q and similarly priced.


Better how please? I picked up the PB278Q from local MC 9 days ago. I can still return it. Can't really find much about it in English.

Edit: I found several articles about the AOC, but IMO nothing really compelling. It will be interesting to see more reviews as I always thought of AOC as a second tier brand. But who knows, this monitor may change that perception.

EDIT Two: Just ordered the AOC Q2770PQU and will be able to compare it side-by-side with the Asus. I simply cannot ignore that I have problems with my eyes and being treated with a different, second steroid to combat them being inflamed. I don't think PWM is going to help. AOC should be here Tuesday so I'll know then.


----------



## Slark Finley

I got my Asus PB278Q yesterday. No dead pixels and backlight bleed. I am glad I do not feel any head ache. The experience on 1440p resolution and large monitor is great, now I understand users who said they will not return to 1080p.







btw, my gpu is r9 290.


----------



## senna89

Someone noticed some flickering effects in low values of brightness ( around 10-20% )


----------



## cab2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slark Finley*
> 
> I got my Asus PB278Q yesterday. No dead pixels and backlight bleed. I am glad I do not feel any head ache. The experience on 1440p resolution and large monitor is great, now I understand users who said they will not return to 1080p.


No dead pixels here either. There is some backlight shadow in the 2 lower corners. With LED it runs very cool, it's barely warm. Fonts are too small in some cases, performance is 1/2 of 1080p but acceptable with a GeForce GTX 550 Ti .


----------



## MoInSTL

Got my AOC Q2770PQU a day early from Amazon. I will be returning my Asus PB278Q to Micro Center. Rather than cross post from another forum, here is the link if anyone is interested:
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1040825482&posted=1#post1040825482 Post 19.

Bottom line is no PWM on the AOC. I don't know if it was the PWM or something else, but the Asus seemed to shimmer. That's the only word I can use to describe it. It was as though the whole screen was shaking ever so slightly and never seemed still. I noticed it all of the time. So I guess I am one of the unlucky few who is PWM sensitive.

And IMO, it looks noticeably better and I now agree with what Menacing Tuba has said about it.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> Got my AOC Q2770PQU a day early from Amazon. I will be returning my Asus PB278Q to Micro Center. Rather than cross post from another forum, here is the link if anyone is interested:
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1040825482&posted=1#post1040825482 Post 19.
> 
> Bottom line is no PWM on the AOC. I don't know if it was the PWM or something else, but the Asus seemed to shimmer. That's the only word I can use to describe it. It was as though the whole screen was shaking ever so slightly and never seemed still. I noticed it all of the time. So I guess I am one of the unlucky few who is PWM sensitive.
> 
> And IMO, it looks noticeably better and I now agree with what Menacing Tuba has said about it.


you use it also for MP gaming ?


----------



## MoInSTL

Don't play games.


----------



## ski-bum

Asus has put the drivers for this monitor back on their web site.

Here


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Asus has put the drivers for this monitor back on their web site.
> 
> Here


Thanks for sharing. I see no difference other than that the monitor in device manager has been renamed, am I missing something?


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> Got my AOC Q2770PQU a day early from Amazon. I will be returning my Asus PB278Q to Micro Center. Rather than cross post from another forum, here is the link if anyone is interested:
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1040825482&posted=1#post1040825482 Post 19.
> 
> Bottom line is no PWM on the AOC. I don't know if it was the PWM or something else, but the Asus seemed to shimmer. That's the only word I can use to describe it. It was as though the whole screen was shaking ever so slightly and never seemed still. I noticed it all of the time. So I guess I am one of the unlucky few who is PWM sensitive.
> 
> And IMO, it looks noticeably better and I now agree with what Menacing Tuba has said about it.


For me this monitor has always had this shimmering effect you speak of and I wondered if it was pwm related. I put my ipad next to the screen, and I find the Ipad much easier to look at - it is more static and puts less strain on the eyes. Fortunately, this doesn't annoy me too much as I'm quite used to it now.


----------



## yokedstrings

I tried the refresh monitor multi tool and it made my monitor go into seizure mode (which it was suppose to) But then after I turned off the utility, my monitor continues to flicker like the tool was still on.

Any ideas on this?


----------



## socratez

Hey all,

Ive had this monitor for about 9 months now. Was pleased with it, but a weird issue has arrived...
It keeps swapping modes (user,standard,scenery etc). Its not consistent either. Sometimes it doesnt happen at all for a hour. Then it keeps swapping modes quite fast for 5 min straight. Most of the time its just a matter of the mode menu popping up briefly. Thats really annoying, but when the swapping modes happends its becoming unwatchable.. Guessing my user button(s) are screwed up somehow? (wich is weird,coz i never use em). Please help...


----------



## shamus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socratez*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Ive had this monitor for about 9 months now. Was pleased with it, but a weird issue has arrived...
> It keeps swapping modes (user,standard,scenery etc). Its not consistent either. Sometimes it doesnt happen at all for a hour. Then it keeps swapping modes quite fast for 5 min straight. Most of the time its just a matter of the mode menu popping up briefly. Thats really annoying, but when the swapping modes happends its becoming unwatchable.. Guessing my user button(s) are screwed up somehow? (wich is weird,coz i never use em). Please help...


check to see if the button on the bottom of the monitor are sticking. I had a problem like this but it was down to the fact that I had a lot of books and crap all push up under monitor which kept hitting the buttons, not a lot of room on my desk.


----------



## sgthotrod

I have had this display for 5 months now. It worked great right up to month four after that the screen started to flicker and go out. Called Asus RMA'ed it and now a month later I finally get it back. To bad the VESA mount on the back is now missing all of the threads so i can't mount it back onto the stand. This is not the first time ASUS has done this to me. I have had issues with 2 of there motherboards as well. ASUS has lost me as a customer for life now.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgthotrod*
> 
> I have had this display for 5 months now. It worked great right up to month four after that the screen started to flicker and go out. Called Asus RMA'ed it and now a month later I finally get it back. *To bad the VESA mount on the back is now missing all of the threads* so i can't mount it back onto the stand. This is not the first time ASUS has done this to me. I have had issues with 2 of there motherboards as well. ASUS has lost me as a customer for life now.


Sorry to hear about your problems, why don't you thread the hole yourself with a screw.


----------



## sgthotrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Sorry to hear about your problems, why don't you thread the hole yourself with a screw.


I thought of that. The problem is there is no metal to make threads just plastic. The holes that are there are larger then the holes on the stand its self so I would have to drill and tap that as well. So just another RMA and another 2-3 weeks with out my display again.


----------



## vinton13

Hi all. I just purchased this monitor. Should I use the HDMI cable that comes with it or should I purchase this to take maximum advantage of it?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A7R9I2M/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Will be mostly gaming and surfing the web with it. My GPUs don't have the standard sized DisplayPort so I have to buy the mini.

Thanks.


----------



## cab2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Hi all. I just purchased this monitor. Should I use the HDMI cable that comes with it or should I purchase this to take maximum advantage of it?
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A7R9I2M/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> Will be mostly gaming and surfing the web with it. My GPUs don't have the standard sized DisplayPort so I have to buy the mini.
> 
> Thanks.


If I recall correctly, HDMI doesn't do 2560x1440, but Displayport and dual-link DVI work fine.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> If I recall correctly, HDMI doesn't do 2560x1440, but Displayport and dual-link DVI work fine.


HDMI 1.4, which the monitor and modern GPUs use, handles the full resolution just fine and provides an identical image to the other connectors.


----------



## vinton13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> If I recall correctly, HDMI doesn't do 2560x1440, but Displayport and dual-link DVI work fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> HDMI 1.4, which the monitor and modern GPUs use, handles the full resolution just fine and provides an identical image to the other connectors.


Alright. Thanks guys.


----------



## myst4ry

Anyone have the updated PB278Q*R* version yet?


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myst4ry*
> 
> Anyone have the updated PB278Q*R* version yet?


What's the difference?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> What's the difference?


it has an R... Must have something good about it!


----------



## Karnoffel

The R has no PWM dimming! Hurrah! It also switched panels to LG's AH-IPS, which the Plasma-deposition monitors generally use. One can look forward to slightly faster response times assuming it's the same as the panel the Crossover 27QW uses.


----------



## myst4ry

I setup my PB278QR now, unfortunately it has a stuck green pixel, what can I do?


----------



## Descadent

i guess the R isn't available yet in the states? asus getting so slow to release monitors in the states...ex: swift


----------



## myst4ry

If anyone wants some pictures of specific options on the PB278QR, let me know, it's in stock in Germany and Austria at the moment. I tried using the TFTcentral PB278Q calibration options, but it doesn't look good, so I'm guessing it's completely different hardware.


----------



## vinton13

Oh my, and I just ordered the PB278Q. Sigh. It's already been delivered to the freight forwarder in Miami.
Oh well, I've been using a PWM backlit monitor for years and I have been oblivious to it.


----------



## Karnoffel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myst4ry*
> 
> If anyone wants some pictures of specific options on the PB278QR, let me know, it's in stock in Germany and Austria at the moment. I tried using the TFTcentral PB278Q calibration options, but it doesn't look good, so I'm guessing it's completely different hardware.


Correct. The R uses an LG AH-IPS panel while the original used a Samsung PLS panel so I don't believe that calibration will carry over.


----------



## Raisin

Does anyone get a massive delay when trying to get a Displayport signal from their computer? Sometimes it won't even recognize the signal, so I have to unplug and plug the cable for it to work.


----------



## myst4ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raisin*
> 
> Does anyone get a massive delay when trying to get a Displayport signal from their computer? Sometimes it won't even recognize the signal, so I have to unplug and plug the cable for it to work.


Everything working fine on the DisplayPort side for me (I have QR version).


----------



## vinton13

How to auto adjust? I see it is greyed out. I'm guessing it isn't necessary but I still want to know. Also, does it adjust automatically when the monitor comes on?


----------



## Necrodeath

hey guys.
i would like to know if there is an optimal configuration for gaming.
i've been using the configuration in the first page for gaming but i don't like it very much.
i'm not an expert so i would not be able to find one by myself...
anyone have a good one to share? i read a bit back on the thread but i didint' found anything


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodeath*
> 
> hey guys.
> i would like to know if there is an optimal configuration for gaming.
> i've been using the configuration in the first page for gaming but i don't like it very much.
> i'm not an expert so i would not be able to find one by myself...
> anyone have a good one to share? i read a bit back on the thread but i didint' found anything


i use TFT Central's ICC profile. I also use their calibrated settings except i have brightness turned down to 22 (instead of their 27), but that'll depend on your lighting conditions. i have Trace Free set to 40.

i game fine on this monitor, but i'm getting restless and i'm tempted to try out 144hz and/or G-Sync soon.


----------



## Descadent

there still hasn't been anything out or reviews on the QR model at all...and nothing about a release in states either


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I guess I'm replacing my Q with this QR version! The only real letdown for me with the Q model is the PWM, it gives me headaches when playing games for hours, hopefully since this is flicker free that eliminates my issue!


----------



## Serandur

Earlier today, I placed an order for the PB278Q after months of agonizing inability to find one perfect (for me) 1440p panel up to the ~$500 range, saw news about the QR, immediately cancelled my order, and then found out the QR doesn't seem to be coming to the U.S. Now I'm back to not knowing what to do, the QR model would be perfect for me, does anyone think it will come to the U.S. eventually and if so, when? Normally I wouldn't care, but PWM flicker is the one thing I would like fixed with the PB278Q. Damnit all, I'm never going 1440p at this rate. This market blows.


----------



## cab2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Earlier today, I placed an order for the PB278Q after months of agonizing inability to find one perfect (for me) 1440p panel up to the ~$500 range, saw news about the QR, immediately cancelled my order, and then found out the QR doesn't seem to be coming to the U.S. Now I'm back to not knowing what to do, the QR model would be perfect for me, does anyone think it will come to the U.S. eventually and if so, when? Normally I wouldn't care, but PWM flicker is the one thing I would like fixed with the PB278Q. Damnit all, I'm never going 1440p at this rate. This market blows.


Honestly, I haven't noticed PWM flicker at all and my eyes are very sensitive. I have seen flicker on some cheap laptops and cheapo monitors, but the PB278Q is very well done. Color is excellent on mine, no defective pixels, though black is a little washed out.

It seems that Asus is simply shipping the new model, one reviewer on Amazon complained that he received the wrong model, he ordered PB278Q and received PB278QR.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> Honestly, I haven't noticed PWM flicker at all and my eyes are very sensitive. I have seen flicker on some cheap laptops and cheapo monitors, but the PB278Q is very well done. Color is excellent on mine, no defective pixels, though black is a little washed out.
> 
> It seems that Asus is simply shipping the new model, one reviewer on Amazon complained that he received the wrong model, he ordered PB278Q and received PB278QR.


Hmm... Not sure what to do then. I know this is the PB278Q club and it's personally my favorite 1440p model in many ways, but there is an AOC model for the same price with no PWM and I could stretch the budget to the U2713HM if I wish. Amazon have a pretty good return policy though, I could just send the monitor back if I find it unsatisfactory I suppose.


----------



## MenacingTuba

I've tested most of the 1440p monitors, and the similarly priced AOC Q2770QPU and BenQ BL2710PT have better colors, less color streaking and smearing and are PWM free. The U2713HM's quality control is pretty bad and there are multiple revisions, some of which suffer from really obvious overshoot ghosting and matte coating cross-hatching while the AHVA and PLS panels do not have these issues. I'm not allowed to link to my work which contains review links for all of these monitors from multiple sites unless I pay OCN, so have fun Googling.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> I've tested most of the 1440p monitors, and the similarly priced AOC Q2770QPU and BenQ BL2710PT have better colors, less color streaking and smearing and are PWM free. The U2713HM's quality control is pretty bad and there are multiple revisions, some of which suffer from really obvious overshoot ghosting and matte coating cross-hatching while the AHVA and PLS panels do not have these issues. I'm not allowed to link to my work which contains review links for all of these monitors from multiple sites unless I pay OCN, so have fun Googling.


Alright, thanks. Dumb question about the AOC model, but I've seen it noted that the U.S. version alone is not labeled as Super-PLS like in other parts of the world, but rather only a generic "IPS" label. Do you know if it uses the same panel as the versions available elsewhere? Thanks.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Alright, thanks. Dumb question about the AOC model, but I've seen it noted that the U.S. version alone is not labeled as Super-PLS like in other parts of the world, but rather only a generic "IPS" label. Do you know if it uses the same panel as the versions available elsewhere? Thanks.


A few of the 1440p PLS panels are marketed as IPS panels since consumers are less familiar with PLS than IPS. The AOC can use 2 PLS panels, one of which is glow free (TFT Central reviewed a glow free AOC), but there is no way to ensure one gets a glow free panel.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> It seems that Asus is simply shipping the new model, one reviewer on Amazon complained that he received the wrong model, he ordered PB278Q and received PB278QR.


My PB278Q should be arriving from Amazon tomorrow - I'll report back if they ship the QR instead (when I get back after the weekend)


----------



## hurtmypony

I got my Asus PB278Q today and wanted to take a few of this thread's calibration settings and ICC profiles for a test drive.

Unfortunately, it seems as though my OSD layout aesthetically different than the one shown in videos on this thread and even different than the Asus Manual PDF.

The content within the OSD is also arranged differently and some settings seem unavailable.

To give you a visual, my OSD looks like this (taken with phone since the OSD menu does not reproduce in a screen cap):










I've experimented with the various options, but there doesn't seem to be any way to access the gamma settings and other things.

Additionally, I set the RGB to levels found in a recommendation in this thread, and also downloaded and applied the ICC profile.

At the recommended brightness of 27, it is quite dim.

I can't help but feel I am overlooking something.

Can anyone show me the way?

Thank you!


----------



## GridIroN

Just wanted to let you guys know: Asus has released a new version of this panel, called the PB278QR, seen here:

https://pcmonitors.info/asus/asus-pb278qr-with-ips-panel/

I've been following it for a while, and unfortunately Asus decided not to release it in the Americas. I ordered mine from Germany, and I'm absolutely in love with it. I really disliked the panel in the original PB278Q as it was PLS which looks odd to me, and it used PWM which gave me headaches after 20min, but I absolutely loved the look and build of the casing, and it's stand is actually more functional than my Ergotron arm.

Got the QR in my hands, finally after it's long trip from Germany to Canada. It came pixel perfect which is lucky as hell because the box was mangled to all hell.

I have a Viewsonic VP2770 beside it (currently the best PLS panel on the market for multimedia/general use/gaming) other than the Korean exports. The PLS panel is a little bit darker even at equal brightness levels than the AH-IPS. The PLS looks more tinted brown, and the IPS looks more tinted blue. As far as input lag goes and responsiveness goes, it comes with 5 overdrive levels (0-100 in increments of 20) and I'm using 80 right now, and there's no ghosting, at least, no ghosting I'd ever notice and I notice overshoot and ghosting decently easily if I'm looking for it. I tested it with Starcraft which is very hard on monitors that overshoot due to the high contrasting colours moving quickly, and I tested it in BF4 test range, which is usually pretty good for finding ghosting and general "slowness" to pixel transitions, and the panel performs better than the VP2770, PB278Q, and other PLS panels in my subjective opinion.

All in all, quite pleased with this panel. I love the physical design, and it's taken me ages to find an LCD with the characteristics I want. Who knew I'd find it in an obscure model change only sold in Germany and UK...?? All in all including converting the euro to cdn dollars, and paying import fees, the panel ended up costing me $900, but considering I payed $800 for my VP2770 I think it's more than worth it. The only problem is I can't calibrate it because I doubt this monitor will ever be reviewed and I don't know if I care to spend $120 on a colorometer, so I had to look up reviews of other newer AH-IPS screens and see how they typically go (ie. less green, bit less blue, 100% red, etc)

*Edit: I see people are already talking about the QR







*


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurtmypony*
> 
> I got my Asus PB278Q today and wanted to take a few of this thread's calibration settings and ICC profiles for a test drive.
> 
> Unfortunately, it seems as though my OSD layout aesthetically different than the one shown in videos on this thread and even different than the Asus Manual PDF.
> 
> The content within the OSD is also arranged differently and some settings seem unavailable.
> 
> To give you a visual, my OSD looks like this (taken with phone since the OSD menu does not reproduce in a screen cap):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've experimented with the various options, but there doesn't seem to be any way to access the gamma settings and other things.
> 
> Additionally, I set the RGB to levels found in a recommendation in this thread, and also downloaded and applied the ICC profile.
> 
> At the recommended brightness of 27, it is quite dim.
> 
> I can't help but feel I am overlooking something.
> 
> Can anyone show me the way?
> 
> Thank you!


Calibrated backlight settings are always uncomfortably dim. I usually set my brightness to 30-40.

Also, see my above post. Asus released a new version of this monitor about a month ago, and likely updated the OSD to accomodate the new version. So the options may be different. You can't change things unless you're in standard mode. I'll have to take a look at it when I go home to see about the gamma as I have a newer QR version. Asus is homogenizing the product line for the PB278 models, so stores that are sloppy with their product codes may have sent you a 278QR instead of a Q, as happened to someone on Amazon, so you should check that as well.


----------



## hurtmypony

According to the box label, it is a Q, not a QR.

Yes, it appears they updated the OSD, as this looks very similar to the one on the PB287, at least in some of the reviews I read.

I am aware certain settings lock and open certain OSD features, but none, including Standard, appear to have access to Gamma. At least by that name...


----------



## Archea47

My PB278Q that arrived on September 5th from Amazon is a Q (not QR) and has the old (not hurtmypony's) OSD

I agree 27 seems dim - I bumped mine up to 35 and that looks right. With a black screen and the lights off it's a little bright in the upper right and bottom left but I had a blast playing BF4 on ultra @ 1440p - definitely a good (haha







) 'investment' regardless

I've been gaming on cheap-o LEDs ala Proscan and Hanspree for years so I can't speak on if PWM is an issue as I imagine those use the same tech and I haven't had issues


----------



## Div03

I recently purchased the PB278Q as well, only to find many things are quite different than what's been discussed/reviewed so far.

I too have the different OSD menu like the poster above and found the limitations to mimic whats displayed in the PB27QR manual (you can't adjust brightness when in SRGB mode, unfortunately). However, there are a few features that are exclusive to the QR model according to the QR manual (which seems to cover both the Q and QR models now), including PIP and a couple additional Splendid modes, that are not available on this display despite the newer OSD menu.

I've tried waving my hand in front of the display to see if it has PWM flicker, as well as point a camera at it. It does NOT seem to have any flicker.

The label sticker on my box says PB278Q though (yet says "PB278" everywhere else), so needless to say I'm very lost and confused. Do all the newer Q models have the new AH-IPS panel? Mine was manufactured between June 30th and July 6th of 2014. I'd like to find out more about this panel, such as out-of-the-box color accuracy as I don't own a calibration device and plan to use this for web design. Does anyone know the panel model number or know how I can find it?

Unfortunately I do have a dead pixel (or dust particle, can't tell) but I could easily exchange it as I bought it from my local Fry's. However, if this has a newer, better AH-IPS panel then I may want to be cautious about exchanging. There's still plenty of glow btw, but seeing as how this is my third IPS that has glow "issues", I figure it's par for course.

Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cab2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Div03*
> 
> I recently purchased the PB278Q as well, only to find many things are quite different than what's been discussed/reviewed so far.
> 
> I too have the different OSD menu like the poster above and found the limitations to mimic whats displayed in the PB27QR manual (you can't adjust brightness when in SRGB mode, unfortunately). However, there are a few features that are exclusive to the QR model according to the QR manual (which seems to cover both the Q and QR models now), including PIP and a couple additional Splendid modes, that are not available on this display despite the newer OSD menu.
> 
> I've tried waving my hand in front of the display to see if it has PWM flicker, as well as point a camera at it. It does NOT seem to have any flicker.
> 
> The label sticker on my box says PB278Q though (yet says "PB278" everywhere else), so needless to say I'm very lost and confused. Do all the newer Q models have the new AH-IPS panel? Mine was manufactured between June 30th and July 6th of 2014. I'd like to find out more about this panel, such as out-of-the-box color accuracy as I don't own a calibration device and plan to use this for web design. Does anyone know the panel model number or know how I can find it?
> 
> Unfortunately I do have a dead pixel (or dust particle, can't tell) but I could easily exchange it as I bought it from my local Fry's. However, if this has a newer, better AH-IPS panel then I may want to be cautious about exchanging. There's still plenty of glow btw, but seeing as how this is my third IPS that has glow "issues", I figure it's par for course.
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated!


It must be marked someplace whether it's Q or QR. Alternatively you read from EDID.

You can use a large soft brush to brush away dust particles when checking for defective pixels.

How does hand-waving or camera show flicker?


----------



## Div03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> It must be marked someplace whether it's Q or QR. Alternatively you read from EDID.
> 
> You can use a large soft brush to brush away dust particles when checking for defective pixels.
> 
> How does hand-waving or camera show flicker?


The model is marked as PB278Q. I've tried looking up the EDID info but all I could find was aci27a3, to which google could not help me with identification.

The dust is underneath the screen itself, stuck between the pixel matrix and the screen. After closer inspection, I'm certain its dust.

PWM flicker can be detected by waving your hands in front of the display on low brightness, or by using a couple different camera techniques. Waving your hands in front of a display with PWM will produce a strobe effect in the motion of your hands, instead of natural blurring. Using a camera can also detect it, either through what looks to be a pulsing wave moving through the display, or by capturing a white vertical line on a black background in a dark environment moving the camera left to right. All of my tests indicate that my PB278Q does not use PWM flickering. This must mean that the panel is not the same PLS one as the original, but I'm having a hell of a hard time figuring out what it is since EDID info from MonInfo isn't displaying the panel model.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Div03*
> 
> I recently purchased the PB278Q as well, only to find many things are quite different than what's been discussed/reviewed so far.
> 
> I too have the different OSD menu like the poster above and found the limitations to mimic whats displayed in the PB27QR manual (you can't adjust brightness when in SRGB mode, unfortunately). However, there are a few features that are exclusive to the QR model according to the QR manual (which seems to cover both the Q and QR models now), including PIP and a couple additional Splendid modes, that are not available on this display despite the newer OSD menu.
> 
> I've tried waving my hand in front of the display to see if it has PWM flicker, as well as point a camera at it. It does NOT seem to have any flicker.
> 
> The label sticker on my box says PB278Q though (yet says "PB278" everywhere else), so needless to say I'm very lost and confused. Do all the newer Q models have the new AH-IPS panel? Mine was manufactured between June 30th and July 6th of 2014. I'd like to find out more about this panel, such as out-of-the-box color accuracy as I don't own a calibration device and plan to use this for web design. Does anyone know the panel model number or know how I can find it?
> 
> Unfortunately I do have a dead pixel (or dust particle, can't tell) but I could easily exchange it as I bought it from my local Fry's. However, if this has a newer, better AH-IPS panel then I may want to be cautious about exchanging. There's still plenty of glow btw, but seeing as how this is my third IPS that has glow "issues", I figure it's par for course.
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Div03*
> 
> The model is marked as PB278Q. I've tried looking up the EDID info but all I could find was aci27a3, to which google could not help me with identification.
> 
> The dust is underneath the screen itself, stuck between the pixel matrix and the screen. After closer inspection, I'm certain its dust.
> 
> PWM flicker can be detected by waving your hands in front of the display on low brightness, or by using a couple different camera techniques. Waving your hands in front of a display with PWM will produce a strobe effect in the motion of your hands, instead of natural blurring. Using a camera can also detect it, either through what looks to be a pulsing wave moving through the display, or by capturing a white vertical line on a black background in a dark environment moving the camera left to right. All of my tests indicate that my PB278Q does not use PWM flickering. This must mean that the panel is not the same PLS one as the original, but I'm having a hell of a hard time figuring out what it is since EDID info from MonInfo isn't displaying the panel model.


If you REALLY want to know what panel it is, you can probably open the casing and look at the planel itself and just snap the casing back on.

Personally, if you got a QR instead, i'd consider myself lucky and keep the QR. The AH-IPS panel they used is much better than PLS IMO.


----------



## Div03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> If you REALLY want to know what panel it is, you can probably open the casing and look at the planel itself and just snap the casing back on.
> 
> Personally, if you got a QR instead, i'd consider myself lucky and keep the QR. The AH-IPS panel they used is much better than PLS IMO.


Wouldn't removing the casing void the warranty? Also, you're right, if this is indeed the AH-IPS I think I'm going to keep it, regardless of the dust speck and backlight bleed. I also noticed the color temperature shifts slightly from the right to left side, with the right being cooler. If I move my head to the right side of the monitor it goes back to being uniform, so I assume it''s just a large screen IPS thing I'm not used to yet.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Div03*
> 
> Wouldn't removing the casing void the warranty? Also, you're right, if this is indeed the AH-IPS I think I'm going to keep it, regardless of the dust speck and backlight bleed. I also noticed the color temperature shifts slightly from the right to left side, with the right being cooler. If I move my head to the right side of the monitor it goes back to being uniform, so I assume it''s just a large screen IPS thing I'm not used to yet.


I doubt the dopey 17yr old kid they hire to do RMA inspection has any idea what to even begin looking for as far as an opened shell is concerned.


----------



## Div03

Well, I took it apart to discover the panel was not Samsung PLS or LG IPS.

M270DAN01.0

AUO AHVA panel. IPS-like, but still likely going to be returned.

Here's a review of a monitor using this panel: https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/benq-bl2710pt/

Haven't done enough research yet to determine whether this is actually better than the PLS panel or not. AUO doesn't inspire confidence though.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Div03*
> 
> Well, I took it apart to discover the panel was not Samsung PLS or LG IPS.
> 
> M270DAN01.0
> 
> AUO AHVA panel. IPS-like, but still likely going to be returned.
> 
> Here's a review of a monitor using this panel: https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/benq-bl2710pt/
> 
> Haven't done enough research yet to determine whether this is actually better than the PLS panel or not. AUO doesn't inspire confidence though.


+Rep for the work. So Asus silently updated their PB278Q to a VA panel, that's definitely pretty interesting. Weird stuff. In light of not knowing what the heck's going on with these monitors, I bit the bullet and decided to get myself the AOC Q2770PQU instead (which I love, btw; excellent product), but I'm curious to know what's going on here.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> +Rep for the work. So Asus silently updated their PB278Q to a VA panel, that's definitely pretty interesting. Weird stuff. In light of not knowing what the heck's going on with these monitors, I bit the bullet and decided to get myself the AOC Q2770PQU instead (which I love, btw; excellent product), but I'm curious to know what's going on here.


An *AH*VA panel, which is very different. But nonetheless, very interesting that they did swap between PLS and AHVA!

Div03, I would personally advise ignoring the actual panel type and going by the merits of what you see/experience yourself. If you're not happy with the dust and backlight bleed then maybe it's worth swapping it out for another. As you've hopefully seen from the BL2710PT review these panels have a lot of potential if you get a good one. And honestly, you're no more or less likely to get a good one than with a Samsung PLS from what I've seen. The core performance is very similar. If anything the M270DAN01.0 (AHVA) has a slight advantage over the LTM270DL02 (PLS) in my book as it has an even lighter screen surface. A touch more vibrant and clearer, some would find. I think Samsung have adopted a similar surface (to the AHVA one) for their new panels used on the S27D850T, but no other models use that panel yet as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> An *AH*VA panel, which is very different. But nonetheless, very interesting that they did swap between PLS and AHVA!
> 
> Div03, I would personally advise ignoring the actual panel type and going by the merits of what you see/experience yourself. If you're not happy with the dust and backlight bleed then maybe it's worth swapping it out for another. As you've hopefully seen from the BL2710PT review these panels have a lot of potential if you get a good one. And honestly, you're no more or less likely to get a good one than with a Samsung PLS from what I've seen. The core performance is very similar. If anything the M270DAN01.0 (AHVA) has a slight advantage over the LTM270DL02 (PLS) in my book as it has an even lighter screen surface. A touch more vibrant and clearer, some would find. I think Samsung have adopted a similar surface (to the AHVA one) for their new panels used on the S27D850T, but no other models use that panel yet as far as I'm aware.


My mistake.









Do you think the monitor can be presumed to be PWM-free? Not sure how common it is to silently change a product's internal specifications, but is this a typical thing? Asus haven't said anything about it.


----------



## Div03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> +Rep for the work. So Asus silently updated their PB278Q to a VA panel, that's definitely pretty interesting. Weird stuff. In light of not knowing what the heck's going on with these monitors, I bit the bullet and decided to get myself the AOC Q2770PQU instead (which I love, btw; excellent product), but I'm curious to know what's going on here.


Thanks for the rep! It seems like a cost cutting measure honestly. I wonder if the PB278QR has the same panel...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> An *AH*VA panel, which is very different. But nonetheless, very interesting that they did swap between PLS and AHVA!
> 
> Div03, I would personally advise ignoring the actual panel type and going by the merits of what you see/experience yourself. If you're not happy with the dust and backlight bleed then maybe it's worth swapping it out for another. As you've hopefully seen from the BL2710PT review these panels have a lot of potential if you get a good one. And honestly, you're no more or less likely to get a good one than with a Samsung PLS from what I've seen. The core performance is very similar. If anything the M270DAN01.0 (AHVA) has a slight advantage over the LTM270DL02 (PLS) in my book as it has an even lighter screen surface. A touch more vibrant and clearer, some would find. I think Samsung have adopted a similar surface (to the AHVA one) for their new panels used on the S27D850T, but no other models use that panel yet as far as I'm aware.


It's true that I do enjoy the colors this monitor offers, but some other quirks are making me heavily reconsider.

- There's a fairly noticable color temperature shift from the left side (warmer) to the right side (colder)
- Under sRGB mode, you cannot adjust the brightness.

Your advice is definitely useful for sanity's sake though. I definitely don't want to pry open every monitor I buy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> My mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the monitor can be presumed to be PWM-free? Not sure how common it is to silently change a product's internal specifications, but is this a typical thing? Asus haven't said anything about it.


This is where things get a little confusing. The panel is advertised to be "flicker free" and achieves that on the BenQ BL2710PT according to TFT central. However this same panel is used on the QNIX QX2710, also reviewed by TFT central, and revealed it to use a low frequency PWM.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/qnix_qx2710.htm

I've personally tried to capture any PWM with hand-waving techniques and my phone's camera. I did not observe any effects of PWM. I have an older TN monitor next to it and the difference is staggering. I want to say it's PWM free.

As for silent product changes, I know that at least in the smart phone and gaming handheld world, screen panels are interchangable as long as they meet the specs listed. I find it hard to believe that this practice exists in the monitor world as, I mean, you're buying the monitor FOR THE PANEL. It's about 99% of what makes up the product itself. I find this detestable in this context.

I suppose it's part of what drives down costs though. Most people don't care about the panel so why mention it? Then if you switch it you'd have to pay more money altering documentation and advertisements. I get it, but I don't like it.


----------



## PCM2

Just a quick note on PWM. The PWM/DC regulation circuit is external to the panel so you can have the same panel be 'flicker free' on some monitors but not others.


----------



## Terminus14

Anyone here expect to see a price drop when the PB279Q comes out? Been looking at this monitor for some time now and I finally got the desk space for my 3 monitor setup so it's more relevant.


----------



## mrtbahgs

I will try the OP's settings and perhaps research for a few others to test, but I am a bit confused if I have something else affecting the settings or perhaps my preferences are extremely different from others?

The main thing i am referring to is that it is mentioned to run brightness at 27, i don't see how that looks good in any way at all to be that dark, I have had my PB278Q for over a year at least and run it at 90 brightness which is substantially different.

Again I will try all the settings to see if they somehow work together and create a positive viewing experience to me, but my initial thought is that I will hate it due to being dark and leading to being dull in a sense.

Is there perhaps a GPU override or something else that I am missing that is making users like the settings listed and I am not seeing it correctly, or am I just in the minority to want brightness at 90?


----------



## Necrodeath

just a quick tip for those ppl who suffer heavily pam flickering link me.
the monitor was giving me a lot of trouble with heavy headache and eye strain.
i resolved the problem by using a guide i found on tft central that says to set brightness to 100% from monitor and then tweak it from nvidia panel or ati panel.
for me it worked flawless and atm i don't suffer any more pwm conditions that was driving me crazy :9
just my 2 cents. i hope it helps someone out there


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> Anyone here expect to see a price drop when the PB279Q comes out? Been looking at this monitor for some time now and I finally got the desk space for my 3 monitor setup so it's more relevant.


If you plan on gaming at all, the 279 is a bad deal. It has no overdrive settings and the panel inside it is known for heavy ghosting and overdrive errors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I will try the OP's settings and perhaps research for a few others to test, but I am a bit confused if I have something else affecting the settings or perhaps my preferences are extremely different from others?
> 
> The main thing i am referring to is that it is mentioned to run brightness at 27, i don't see how that looks good in any way at all to be that dark, I have had my PB278Q for over a year at least and run it at 90 brightness which is substantially different.
> 
> Again I will try all the settings to see if they somehow work together and create a positive viewing experience to me, but my initial thought is that I will hate it due to being dark and leading to being dull in a sense.
> 
> Is there perhaps a GPU override or something else that I am missing that is making users like the settings listed and I am not seeing it correctly, or am I just in the minority to want brightness at 90?


90 brightness!!!







How are your retinas still functioning? The panel comes at 85 or something and I could barely look directly at it; I had to squint.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodeath*
> 
> just a quick tip for those ppl who suffer heavily pam flickering link me.
> the monitor was giving me a lot of trouble with heavy headache and eye strain.
> i resolved the problem by using a guide i found on tft central that says to set brightness to 100% from monitor and then tweak it from nvidia panel or ati panel.
> for me it worked flawless and atm i don't suffer any more pwm conditions that was driving me crazy :9
> just my 2 cents. i hope it helps someone out there


Please specify which model you're refering too. There are 3 models being discussed. (PB278Q, PB278Q[AU swapped], PB278QR)


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> 90 brightness!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are your retinas still functioning? The panel comes at 85 or something and I could barely look directly at it; I had to squint.


I mean Im sure its brighter than others, but im wondering if my GPU is lowering it some or not so we arent all talking on the same level where say my 50 is your 50? I just know when the only thing I did was try the 27 out through the monitor controls, it was insanely dark and unuseable. When the settings are listed like in the first post here, is the GPU set to default or something else? Im pretty sure i did monitor settings and then later did calibration from my PC to further enhance/adjust.

I just want to try out some settings from people who maybe used a true calibration unit and see if I like things better or not, but if the brightness of 27 is where i think it really is, then in my case I wont be remotely close to using that setup.


----------



## MenacingTuba

My room had (review is from 2012) a single 1600 lumen Philips Daylight/6500K CFL light, which is not that bright. Brightness 27=120cdm/2 which is far too dim for very bright rooms. GPU video settings should NEVER be used, except when trying to avoid PWM, though it makes far more sense to return the PB278Q if possible, and buy a similarly priced and superior AOC Q2770QPU, BenQ BL2710PT or HP Z27i (it's significantly more expensive in North America) which have equally as good or better colors, are PWM/Flicker Free and have significantly less ghosting.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I mean Im sure its brighter than others, but im wondering if my GPU is lowering it some or not so we arent all talking on the same level where say my 50 is your 50? I just know when the only thing I did was try the 27 out through the monitor controls, it was insanely dark and unuseable. When the settings are listed like in the first post here, is the GPU set to default or something else? Im pretty sure i did monitor settings and then later did calibration from my PC to further enhance/adjust.
> 
> I just want to try out some settings from people who maybe used a true calibration unit and see if I like things better or not, but if the brightness of 27 is where i think it really is, then in my case I wont be remotely close to using that setup.


Take into consideration the fact that stary at an incredibly bright display and turning the brightness down 66% is going to obviously look incredibly dark at first. Eyes adjust.

That being said, 120cdm is too dim for me as well, so I usually use 35 - 40 brightness.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Yea i don't know, its hard to explain and best to just be able to compare in person to see if other settings and setup factor in, but when i try at 40 just to see, i understand I could get used to it and need time to adjust in a sense, but I guess it is mostly preference then because of how poor it looks to me in low light and I feel like i lose so much detail and struggle to really take in the full picture. I bet my TV is set to a higher brightness than some of you as well (would have to see what its at to compare). I guess the only true way to compare if what I see when I set mine to 40 and what you see in terms of brightness would be to actually measure the lumens being output, but I have no access to any instruments like that.

To clarify, im not sure if it was GPU settings or what exactly, but I did the monitor calibration from Windows 7 i guess. I think that was mostly for contrast/sharpness and a few things, possibly brightness included, but I dont believe i touched (or very minimally) the actual color adjustments or gamma etc inside that calibration. If that is the same thing that was referred to as GPU changes then maybe I will revisit my setup, but I feel like the GPU adjustments you refer to would be more in terms of color correction.

Either way I am very happy with the display, when I bought it I compared it to everything in the same league and decided it was the best choice overall. I'm sure new brands and models have hit the market in that time and some may be better in certain areas, but not necessarily overall a better choice. Even still, I have no interest in buying another $800 monitor to replace this one so I dont feel the need to research the options out there to see where I stand currently. Its the same thing with every other piece of technology, there will always be something released in the future that will offer some improvement so that the need to purchase new tech is always there.


----------



## Div03

Just a quick update:

Went and exchanged my AUO AVHA PB278Q for another. All they had were the AVHA ones anyway, minus the one on the floor which was PLS. At any rate, I think the AVHA compares similarly and the omission of PWM makes it slightly better in my opinion. The replacement has no dust, dead pixels or color temperature shift like the first one did. I am finally happy with an IPS(like) display.

Don't be fooled though, AVHA does have glow issues just like IPS. Learning to live with it!


----------



## cab2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Div03*
> 
> Just a quick update:
> 
> Went and exchanged my AUO AVHA PB278Q for another. All they had were the AVHA ones anyway, minus the one on the floor which was PLS. At any rate, I think the AVHA compares similarly and the omission of PWM makes it slightly better in my opinion. The replacement has no dust, dead pixels or color temperature shift like the first one did. I am finally happy with an IPS(like) display.
> 
> Don't be fooled though, AVHA does have glow issues just like IPS. Learning to live with it!


I'm glad it worked out. It's picky customers like you that keep manufacturers honest.

I don't understated AUO AVHA, the PB278Q is advertised as PLS, switching the panel without listing the monitor with a new part number seems shady to me, if that is what Asus is doing.

I reviewed mine somewhere in the last page or two, no PWM flicker, no defective pixels, backlight acceptable for a panel this size, some slight unevenness (shadow) in the 2 lower corners, and black no as black as on my NEC PA-series (causes washed-out fonts). Longevity is the ultimate quality, I hate it when they just die after 3-4 years.


----------



## Div03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> I'm glad it worked out. It's picky customers like you that keep manufacturers honest.
> 
> I don't understated AUO AVHA, the PB278Q is advertised as PLS, switching the panel without listing the monitor with a new part number seems shady to me, if that is what Asus is doing.
> 
> I reviewed mine somewhere in the last page or two, no PWM flicker, no defective pixels, backlight acceptable for a panel this size, some slight unevenness (shadow) in the 2 lower corners, and black no as black as on my NEC PA-series (causes washed-out fonts). Longevity is the ultimate quality, I hate it when they just die after 3-4 years.


Well I hope I've been helping keep manufacturers honest, but I'm certainly not making any friends at my local Fry's. I think I'll use Amazon from now on when it comes to displays just so I don't have to deal with pushy salesmen who lack the knowledge necessary to help make informed decisions. They didn't even know what backlight bleed was.

Glad to hear you got an acceptable one yourself! I actually had noticed substantial light bleed in the lower corner, but managed to fix it by taking off the casing and applying electrical tape to a section of the bezel where it'd apply more pressure, mostly eliminating the bleed. I would've never considered taking off the bezel in the first place if it werent for the users here suggesting it in the first place. Also checked the panel again, same AVHA as expected.

I don't think it's right to switch the panels and ASUS should be more honest about the panel driving their display. It's like Asus selling a PC and listing it as a 3.2GHz Quad Core processor, but silently changing it between Intel and AMD. I think panel needs to become a larger part of the picture as far as advertising/specs goes, but this simply won't happen since most customers just don't understand or care. I find it ridiculous that I had to remove the bezel to know what kind of monitor my new monitor was. I probably could have found out via service menu, but I have no idea how to access it on this model and google didn't help.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Yea i don't know, its hard to explain and best to just be able to compare in person to see if other settings and setup factor in, but when i try at 40 just to see, i understand I could get used to it and need time to adjust in a sense, but I guess it is mostly preference then because of how poor it looks to me in low light and I feel like i lose so much detail and struggle to really take in the full picture. I bet my TV is set to a higher brightness than some of you as well (would have to see what its at to compare). I guess the only true way to compare if what I see when I set mine to 40 and what you see in terms of brightness would be to actually measure the lumens being output, but I have no access to any instruments like that.
> 
> To clarify, im not sure if it was GPU settings or what exactly, but I did the monitor calibration from Windows 7 i guess. I think that was mostly for contrast/sharpness and a few things, possibly brightness included, but I dont believe i touched (or very minimally) the actual color adjustments or gamma etc inside that calibration. If that is the same thing that was referred to as GPU changes then maybe I will revisit my setup, but I feel like the GPU adjustments you refer to would be more in terms of color correction.
> 
> Either way I am very happy with the display, when I bought it I compared it to everything in the same league and decided it was the best choice overall. I'm sure new brands and models have hit the market in that time and some may be better in certain areas, but not necessarily overall a better choice. Even still, I have no interest in buying another $800 monitor to replace this one so I dont feel the need to research the options out there to see where I stand currently. Its the same thing with every other piece of technology, there will always be something released in the future that will offer some improvement so that the need to purchase new tech is always there.


Yea, as long as you're happy. I'm not trying to ride you or anything, it's just staring into a monitor at 90 brightness all day I imagine could actually damage your eyes. Gotta be careful with that stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Div03*
> 
> Just a quick update:
> 
> Went and exchanged my AUO AVHA PB278Q for another. All they had were the AVHA ones anyway, minus the one on the floor which was PLS. At any rate, I think the AVHA compares similarly and the omission of PWM makes it slightly better in my opinion. The replacement has no dust, dead pixels or color temperature shift like the first one did. I am finally happy with an IPS(like) display.
> 
> Don't be fooled though, AVHA does have glow issues just like IPS. Learning to live with it!


How did you tell the difference on the show floor?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> I'm glad it worked out. It's picky customers like you that keep manufacturers honest.
> 
> I don't understated AUO AVHA, the PB278Q is advertised as PLS, switching the panel without listing the monitor with a new part number seems shady to me, if that is what Asus is doing.
> 
> I reviewed mine somewhere in the last page or two, no PWM flicker, no defective pixels, backlight acceptable for a panel this size, some slight unevenness (shadow) in the 2 lower corners, and black no as black as on my NEC PA-series (causes washed-out fonts). Longevity is the ultimate quality, I hate it when they just die after 3-4 years.


Asus is a mass market company. I don't think the people in charge of making products for a line of panels aimed at professionals who buy it for it's colour settings think changing the panel matters enough to make a new product out of it, or to advertise it. The AUO panel is likely much cheaper and certainly better quality than the awful Samsung PLS panels, so they likely figure they can save some cash and most consumers won't know the difference.


----------



## Necrodeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> If you plan on gaming at all, the 279 is a bad deal. It has no overdrive settings and the panel inside it is known for heavy ghosting and overdrive errors.
> 90 brightness!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are your retinas still functioning? The panel comes at 85 or something and I could barely look directly at it; I had to squint.
> Please specify which model you're refering too. There are 3 models being discussed. (PB278Q, PB278Q[AU swapped], PB278QR)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> If you plan on gaming at all, the 279 is a bad deal. It has no overdrive settings and the panel inside it is known for heavy ghosting and overdrive errors.
> 90 brightness!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are your retinas still functioning? The panel comes at 85 or something and I could barely look directly at it; I had to squint.
> Please specify which model you're refering too. There are 3 models being discussed. (PB278Q, PB278Q[AU swapped], PB278QR)


i'm refering to the normal pb278q


----------



## zion19

I have the updated PB278Q with the AUO AHVA panel (M270DAN01.0). The "R" unit has the AH-IPS panel. I'm thinking of getting Asus to replace my monitor with the "R". How does the AUO AHVA compare to the AH-IPS? In the information about the changing of the panels, there is nothing about the AUO AHVA. I feel Asus is wrong, and they should replace the monitor with the "R." Most of all, support should stop calling it PLS.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zion19*
> 
> I have the updated PB278Q with the AUO AHVA panel (M270DAN01.0). The "R" unit has the AH-IPS panel. I'm thinking of getting Asus to replace my monitor with the "R". How does the AUO AHVA compare to the AH-IPS? In the information about the changing of the panels, there is nothing about the AUO AHVA. I feel Asus is wrong, and they should replace the monitor with the "R." Most of all, support should stop calling it PLS.


Asus will only replace your monitor with an QR if you go through either the British or German branch I would imagine. Americans don't get the QR, and I doubt Asus would be willing to take the import and shipping fees on the nose for you.

I haven't tried the AHVA panel, but it's supposed to be practically as good as the Samsung PLS panel, and I personally find AH-IPS a touch faster in terms of response, and produces a crisper image with a heavier blue saturation. PLS is more reds/brown tinted. I don't know if AHVA is similar.


----------



## GridIroN

Just got in my calibrator, and created an ICC profile for the PB278QR version. Personally, I find it lacking in blue, so I opted not to use it, but I figured I'd upload it for people wanting the actual somewhat calibrated settings as this panel will likely never be properly reviewed with a spectrometer.

ASUSPB278QR_D65.zip 11k .zip file


----------



## Div03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> How did you tell the difference on the show floor?


The PLS version has the older OSD menu, mainly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Asus will only replace your monitor with an QR if you go through either the British or German branch I would imagine. Americans don't get the QR, and I doubt Asus would be willing to take the import and shipping fees on the nose for you.
> 
> I haven't tried the AHVA panel, but it's supposed to be practically as good as the Samsung PLS panel, and I personally find AH-IPS a touch faster in terms of response, and produces a crisper image with a heavier blue saturation. PLS is more reds/brown tinted. I don't know if AHVA is similar.


When I first got my AHVA Q model I was excited to see if they gave us AH-IPS instead, perhaps justifying their reasoning for not bringing the QR to the US. Well we all know how that turned out.

I will say this display is very cold. I suspect its "warm" setting is the closest option to a 6500k color temp with "normal" and "cold" being much more cold than you'd expect.

Otherwise, considering the omission of PWM, I'd say this AHVA is superior to the old Samsung PLS. Jury is out on color accuracy though.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Just got in my calibrator, and created an ICC profile for the PB278QR version. Personally, I find it lacking in blue, so I opted not to use it, but I figured I'd upload it for people wanting the actual somewhat calibrated settings as this panel will likely never be properly reviewed with a spectrometer.
> 
> ASUSPB278QR_D65.zip 11k .zip file


Thinking about purchasing either the *PB278QR* or the *PG278Q*. What're your experiences with the *PB278QR*?


----------



## cab2

I think there is no visible difference between IPS and PLS, PLS is a subset of IPS . Also, it's possible to conduct technical testing that will reveal PWM, but it's at frequencies not discernible to the eye. My high-end NEC PA-series monitor uses PWM but I've never noticed flicker at 50% brightness. If you have eye strain, it maybe related to a number of other factors.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Thinking about purchasing either the *PB278QR* or the *PG278Q*. What're your experiences with the *PB278QR*?


I love my QR. I spent about a year trying to find a panel that met my desires for an LCD panel to replce my HP LP2475w H-IPS, and the QR is the best one of the bunch. I own both the QR and the Viewsonic VP2770 which is/was considered the best/fasted 60hertz IPS/PLS/AHVA panel on the market. The new AOC QPU2770 is a smidge faster but it's build quality is crap. The QR is noticably faster than the Viewsonic (and therefore the PB278Q; I owned that too) at certain types of transitions, and you can overdrive the AH-IPS panel in the QR 100% and it barely inverse-overshoots.

Right now, there's no professional reviews for it, and likely won't be, so unless you invest in a calibrator, you won't be able to make sure it's truly calibrated past using sRGB mode, so it's more of a multimedia panel where you get the benefits of an IPS display (no colour warp, rich colour)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> I think there is no visible difference between IPS and PLS, PLS is a subset of IPS . Also, it's possible to conduct technical testing that will reveal PWM, but it's at frequencies not discernible to the eye. My high-end NEC PA-series monitor uses PWM but I've never noticed flicker at 50% brightness. If you have eye strain, it maybe related to a number of other factors.


PWM effects different people differently. Just because you can look at a PWM screen doesn't mean everyone else can. PWM screens make me sick.

Also, not all monitors use PWM for all ranges. Many monitors only begin using PWM under 35% brightness.


----------



## KenjiS

I'm actually surprised the PWM doesnt affect me.. Im usually very sensitive to things, ie, florescent lights have a nasty tendency to make my eyes hurt...badly..

I got my 278 for a good price, I think $380 or so, So I have little to complain about...

About the only complaint I have is that the IPS Glow is a tidge worse than my old IPS display, It bugs me sure but theres not much I can do about it...

-edit- and I have my brightness cranked down to about 10... so yeah


----------



## exzacklyright

So I still have a few weeks to decide if I want to return my monitor. (My qnix died).

I paid $500 for mine though. Any suggestions or monitors to replace it with? What 1440p monitor would be better?

Sent from my One using Tapatalk


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> So I still have a few weeks to decide if I want to return my monitor. (My qnix died).
> 
> I paid $500 for mine though. Any suggestions or monitors to replace it with? What 1440p monitor would be better?
> 
> All reviews seem to be pointing to the bl2710pt or rog swift
> 
> Sent from my One using Tapatalk


Sent from my One using Tapatalk


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> So I still have a few weeks to decide if I want to return my monitor. (My qnix died).
> 
> I paid $500 for mine though. Any suggestions or monitors to replace it with? What 1440p monitor would be better?
> 
> Sent from my One using Tapatalk


Well...you're in the PB278 thread, so I'd suggest the PB278QR. Otherwise the Viewsonic VP2770, and VP2772, The AOC QPU2770, and likely the new Dell U2715h are what you should be looking at.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Well...you're in the PB278 thread, so I'd suggest the PB278QR. Otherwise the Viewsonic VP2770, and VP2772, The AOC QPU2770, and likely the new Dell U2715h are what you should be looking at.


When did the PB278QR come out? I don't see it listed anywhere online. You have to open it up to view if it's one of the newer panels? (AH-IPS)

That dell does look nice.. especially the bezels.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> When did the PB278QR come out? I don't see it listed anywhere online. You have to open it up to view if it's one of the newer panels? (AH-IPS)


Unfortunately, the QR is not available in the NA. I presume that's why you're not seeing it. Ticked me off too.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Buy a similarly priced and superior AOC Q2770QPU, BenQ BL2710PT or HP Z27i (it's significantly more expensive in North America) which have equally as good or better colors, are PWM/Flicker Free and have significantly less ghosting than the regular/PLS PB278Q. These all support [email protected] judder free playback with external devices and offer superior video playback related features vs. the VP2770 which is overpriced now, and now worth buying. The VP2772 should only be purchased if needed for work with programs which support colour management since it is not worth paying more for and because wide gamut panels blacks glow more vs. standard gamut panels. The Eizo EV2736W is the same price as the VP2772, but can use a glow free Samsung PLS panel, which makes it the only 27" 1440p monitor worth paying extra for vs. the AOC and BenQ.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Buy a similarly priced and superior AOC Q2770QPU, BenQ BL2710PT or HP Z27i (it's significantly more expensive in North America) which have equally as good or better colors, are PWM/Flicker Free and have significantly less ghosting than the regular/PLS PB278Q. These all support [email protected] judder free playback with external devices and offer superior video playback related features vs. the VP2770 which is overpriced now, and now worth buying. The VP2772 should only be purchased if needed for work with programs which support colour management since it is not worth paying more for and because wide gamut panels blacks glow more vs. standard gamut panels. The Eizo EV2736W is the same price as the VP2772, but can use a glow free Samsung PLS panel, which makes it the only 27" 1440p monitor worth paying extra for vs. the AOC and BenQ.


Is this the cheapest the BL2710PT has ever been? Just unsure if there's any other monitors on the horizon that I should wait for...


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Is this the cheapest the BL2710PT has ever been? Just unsure if there's any other monitors on the horizon that I should wait for...


Yes, but you should check their return policy first, then realize it is worth while to get another store with a hassle free return & exchange policy to price match, or spend the extra $ to get it from Amazon since they offer a hassle free return and exchange policy.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Yes, but you should check their return policy first, then realize it is worth while to get another store with a hassle free return & exchange policy to price match, or spend the extra $ to get it from Amazon since they offer a hassle free return and exchange policy.


I don't think amazon sells it directly actually (Sold by DEC Trader)... BenQ has a 1 month return policy though.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> I don't think amazon sells it directly actually (Sold by DEC Trader)... BenQ has a 1 month return policy though.


Amazon was selling it a few days ago. BenQ's Shop does not pay for return shipping which is why purchasing it from a store which price matches and offers a hassle free return & exchange policy like Best Buy, Microcenter, Staples, ect (I don't live in the US, you can look up stores polices) is smarter.


----------



## cab2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Buy a similarly priced and superior *AOC Q2770QPU*, BenQ BL2710PT or HP Z27i (it's significantly more expensive in North America) which have equally as good or better colors, are PWM/Flicker Free and have significantly less ghosting than the regular/PLS PB278Q. These all support [email protected] judder free playback with external devices and offer superior video playback related features vs. the VP2770 which is overpriced now, and now worth buying. The VP2772 should only be purchased if needed for work with programs which support colour management since it is not worth paying more for and because wide gamut panels blacks glow more vs. standard gamut panels. The Eizo EV2736W is the same price as the VP2772, but can use a glow free Samsung PLS panel, which makes it the only 27" 1440p monitor worth paying extra for vs. the AOC and BenQ.


I found AOC q2770Pqu, is that it?


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> I found AOC q2770Pqu, is that it?


Yep, that's it.. I've got the same model myself, it's an excellent monitor. Though the display is a bit wobbly, but perhaps my cheap and somewhat shaky desk is to blame.


----------



## GridIroN

I did look into the AOC Q2770QPU myself and was turned off by it's build quality.It was also using a PLS panel which I also don't like to recommend after extensive experience with it. Considering Dell is releasing new panels seemingly every week right now, I'd definitely hold off on monitor purchases for a bit and do some research on them. The 2414 ended up being one of the best 24" panels available.

There's also rumours AUO is developing 144 hz IPS.Definitely would not pick up a BL2710 or 2770 right now.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> I did look into the AOC Q2770QPU myself and was turned off by it's build quality.It was also using a PLS panel which I also don't like to recommend after extensive experience with it. Considering Dell is releasing new panels seemingly every week right now, I'd definitely hold off on monitor purchases for a bit and do some research on them. The 2414 ended up being one of the best 24" panels available.
> 
> There's also rumours AOC is developing 144 hz IPS.


Which PLS model did you have extensive experience with? The AOC q2770Pqu is every bit as good as its competitors, even more expensive ones. It's actually better in many respects. New IPS and PLS panels are very comparable (as are AHVA) with very similar overall characteristics. More depends on the invidual monitor and inter-panel variability than the overriding panel technology.

And I think you have AOC confused AUO. Also Dell don't make panels!


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Which PLS model did you have extensive experience with?
> 
> HP LP2475w H-IPS
> Samsung S24A850T PLS
> Samsung S27A850T PLS
> Asus PB278Q (x2) PLS
> Asus PB278QR AH-IPS
> Viewsonic VP2770 (x3) PLS
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> The AOC q2770Pqu is every bit as good as its competitors, even more expensive ones. It's actually better in many respects. New IPS and PLS panels are very comparable (as are AHVA) with very similar overall characteristics. More depends on the invidual monitor and inter-panel variability than the overriding panel technology.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. In my experience, whether a panel "feels good" has more to do with the actual panel type inside and it's overdrive settings than it's response rate. The HP 2475 actually looked the best out of all my panels for gaming and it's response rate was 16-50ms in some transitions.
> 
> The PLS panel is undesirable IMO.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> And I think you have AOC confused AUO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obvious typo
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Also Dell don't make panels!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pedantry.
Click to expand...


----------



## MenacingTuba

AUO will start to produce 144hz, 1440p AHVA panels in Q4 of 2014, doubt we will see these until next Spring. The LP2475 was mediocre (low contrast, inaccurate+over-saturated wide gamut colors, non-functioning sRGB mode, grainy matte coating, overshoot ghosting) when it came out 5 years ago, and still sucks today. All S-PLS>>>HP LP2475. Samsung makes glow free 27" 1440p PLS panels (glow free Qnix vs BL2710PT) which have much better black levels and viewing angles than 99% of AHVA/IPS, less glow than equally sized VA panels when viewed from <90cm away and match AHVA/IPS in all other areas.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> I did look into the AOC Q2770QPU myself and *was turned off by it's build quality.It was also using a PLS panel which I also don't like to recommend* after extensive experience with it. Considering Dell is releasing new panels seemingly every week right now, I'd definitely hold off on monitor purchases for a bit and do some research on them. The 2414 ended up being one of the best 24" panels available.
> 
> There's also rumours AOC is developing 144 hz IPS.Definitely would not pick up a BL2710 or 2770 right now.


I'm not sure if you've tested the model hands-on, but I own it and I'm not sure what you're talking about? The build quality of the AOC model isn't bad at all, it's a sturdy-feeling product made of a very pleasant feeling and looking matte plastic with full swivel, tilt, and height adjustment capabilities. It has the perfect type of semi anti-glare coating in that it leaves no artifacts or visible coarseness on the screen and it came very well-packaged and protected in shipping. The display will wobble a decent bit when pushed or placed on a shaky little desk like my current one, but I thought that was to be expected with stands as adjustable as these.

As for the PLS panel, mine's been excellent. I never noticed any backlight bleeding nor even any PLS glow, the screen is very uniform, the blacks are the deepest I could expect of any IPS-like technology, the color reproduction is very nice, and response times are pretty decent for non-Korean IPS-like panels with scalars. Plus no PWM at all on this model. My previous monitor before this AOC had an AH-IPS panel in it and I've noticed no deficiencies with PLS in comparison. In fact, between these two specific models I've owned, I like the PLS one more. The blacks are deeper.


----------



## PCM2

@ GridIron

You need to learn how to take criticism and advice from people. When you're wrong about something, dismissing your errors as 'obvious typos' etc. doesn't help matters. If it's so obvious, read what you type before pressing submit?! You still haven't explained why what I said regarding the monitor itself being more important than panel type _in this case_ is incorrect. Overdrive is not something built into the panel, either, it's part of the monitor. And there is really little difference between IPS and PLS in that regard. Some IPS overdrive implementations are better and some PLS are better.

I've used dozens of PLS, IPS and some AHVA models. Including ones with newer panels than you've tested. I've assessed their differences very closely. The weight of evidence suggests the q2770Pqu is an excellent monitor and as an authority on the topic, I agree.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> The build quality of the AOC model isn't bad at all.


Correct! Reviewers (=DEAD=, NCX/me, PC Monitors, Pure PC PL and TFT Central) also agree.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> As for the PLS panel, mine's been excellent.I never noticed any backlight bleeding nor even any PLS glow, the screen is very uniform, the blacks are the deepest I could expect of any IPS-like technology, the color reproduction is very nice, response times are pretty decent for non-Korean IPS-like panels with scalars.


The AOC Q2770QPU, Eizo EV2736W and single-input Qnix/X-Star PLS can use Samsung's glow free (LTM270DL06, my Qnix has one) PLS panel.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Correct! Reviewers (=DEAD=, NCX/me, PC Monitors, Pure PC PL and TFT Central) also agree.
> The AOC Q2770QPU, Eizo EV2736W and single-input Qnix/X-Star PLS can use Samsung's glow free (LTM270DL06, my Qnix has one) PLS panel.


Your review pushed me over the top to actually buy the thing, btw. Thanks.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> The LP2475 was mediocre (low contrast, inaccurate+over-saturated wide gamut colors, non-functioning sRGB mode, grainy matte coating, overshoot ghosting) when it came out 5 years ago, and still sucks today. All S-PLS>>>HP LP2475.


On paper...

None of this is relevant. My experience with it was more enjoyable than what I received with PLS panels. You cannot correct someone's opinion. I've had both an AH-IPS, a PLS, and an H-IPS side by side, and the difference was not anywhere near as bad as you propogandize, and the H-IPS produced a great picture and the AH-IPS and PLS are very similar but absolutely not the same. Following your advice for a year actually ended up causing me to waste a lot of money.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> I'm not sure if you've tested the model hands-on, but I own it and I'm not sure what you're talking about? The build quality of the AOC model isn't bad at all, it's a sturdy-feeling product made of a very pleasant feeling and looking matte plastic with full swivel, tilt, and height adjustment capabilities. It has the perfect type of semi anti-glare coating in that it leaves no artifacts or visible coarseness on the screen and it came very well-packaged and protected in shipping. The display will wobble a decent bit when pushed or placed on a shaky little desk like my current one, but I thought that was to be expected with stands as adjustable as these.
> 
> As for the PLS panel, mine's been excellent. I never noticed any backlight bleeding nor even any PLS glow, the screen is very uniform, the blacks are the deepest I could expect of any IPS-like technology, the color reproduction is very nice, and response times are pretty decent for non-Korean IPS-like panels with scalars. Plus no PWM at all on this model. My previous monitor before this AOC had an AH-IPS panel in it and I've noticed no deficiencies with PLS in comparison. In fact, between these two specific models I've owned, I like the PLS one more. The blacks are deeper.


If you're happy with your purchase, power to you. You have your opinion. I have mine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> @GridIron, you need to learn how to take criticism and advice from people.


You need to learn how to approach people in a respectable, and less pedantic fashion if you expect them to have a positive reaction.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> When you're wrong about something, dismissing your errors as 'obvious typos' etc. doesn't help matters.


Lol, if you really wanna believe you zinged me because I made an obvious typo by saying AOC because we were discussing an AOC monitor instead of AUO, which shares 2 of the 3 letters, when, anyone even remotely educated enough to be on this forum would know it's AUO and not a small monitor manufacturer from Taiwan, then I mean I'll let you can have it. You got me good bro.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> If it's so obvious, read what you type before pressing submit?!


Because you've never, ever made a typo. You're right. I'm a horrible person. My goal in life is to type as perfectly as you. How did you get your start? Did you learn from a shoalin monk?

...You are absolutely childish.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> You still haven't explained why what I said regarding the monitor itself being more important than panel type _in this case_ is incorrect. Overdrive is not something built into the panel, either, it's part of the monitor. And there is really little difference between IPS and PLS in that regard. Some IPS overdrive implementations are better and some PLS are better.


There is no point in continuing this discussion seriously. Too much animosity. You're mind is closed, and have no interest in taking anything I say seriously on top of which the conversation is biased to begin with, and I've know formed a first impression of you as a troll, so vice versa.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I've used dozens of PLS, IPS and some AHVA models. Including ones with newer panels than you've tested. I've assessed their differences very closely. The weight of evidence suggests the q2770Pqu is an excellent monitor and as an authority on the topic, I agree.


You have your opinion and experience. I have mine.


----------



## PCM2

What can I say, I really don't appreciate people getting all defensive when they're wrong about something - that's 'childish'. Accept that you made a mistake and move on.







You haven't tried the q2770Pqu nor any monitors with the newest PLS panels. You don't seem to accept some key differences between panels and the end products. You can't dismiss PLS as 'inferior' to IPS based on your limited experience with a few PLS panels.

I see what you're saying and I do respect your opinion. You've tried some PLS panels and notice some pixel transitions that you feel are sluggish compared to some IPS panels you've seen. That is something that has been improved on some of the newest PLS models, though, and the spread of transitions with effective overdrive is very similar to modern AH-IPS. Certain boundaries are set by the panel themselves when it comes to pixel responsiveness, but the capabilities of WQHD AH-IPS and PLS is very similar in this regard. Overdrive solutions implemented as an external circuit, by the monitor manufacturer, can have significant differences in how they handle responsiveness. I too am interested in seeing what AHVA can achieve at 144Hz, because regardless of how far pixel responses can be pushed with reasonable overdrive refresh rate is really a key barrier.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> On paper...
> 
> None of this is relevant. My experience with it was more enjoyable than what I received with PLS panels. You cannot correct someone's opinion. I've had both an AH-IPS, a PLS, and an H-IPS side by side, and the difference was not anywhere near as bad as you propagandize, and the H-IPS produced a great picture and the AH-IPS and PLS are very similar but absolutely not the same. Following your advice for a year actually ended up causing me to waste a lot of money.


It is relevant to informed consumers. You have your opinion, I have mine, but don't expect people to take yours seriously since it contradicts the objective opinions and data from reviews, as well as the majority. Maybe you should have bought a Dell U2711 since it has inaccurate wide-gamut colours, slower pixel response times vs. newer 1440p panels, overshoot ghosting and a grainy matte coating like your LP2475.


----------



## Aznlotus161

How's ASUS with warranties regarding these monitors?

I keep hearing about the terrible RMA experiences with ASUS for some reason.

From what I understand, there's at least a 3 year included warranty for the panel/casing.

Might buy a lightly used one via Amazon warehouse deals for the same price as a QNIX or X-Star.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> I keep hearing about the terrible RMA experiences with ASUS for some reason.


Read some of the 1 star customer ratings on New Egg and Amazon, many mention how terrible Asus's RMA service is. It's not worth the trouble when the AOC Q2770QPU (500$) and BenQ BL2710PT (370$ from Staples) are better and are similarly priced. Microcenter sells decent matte and glossy Aurias if you want to save money.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Read some of the 1 star customer ratings on New Egg and Amazon, many mention how terrible Asus's RMA service is. It's not worth the trouble when the AOC Q2770QPU (500$) and BenQ BL2710PT (Amazon often drops the price to 450$) are better and are similarly priced. Microcenter sells decent matte and glossy Aurias if you want to save money.


Yeah, those reviews is what got me thinking the more I read them.

I mean honestly for $300 I can't complain about the PB278Q...the AOC does look very enticing but it's currently almost $500 which is a bit out of my budget unfortunately.

Nice suggestion tho, PWM free and great viewing angles supposedly.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> How's ASUS with warranties regarding these monitors?
> 
> I keep hearing about the terrible RMA experiences with ASUS for some reason.
> 
> From what I understand, there's at least a 3 year included warranty for the panel/casing.
> 
> Might buy a lightly used one via Amazon warehouse deals for the same price as a QNIX or X-Star.


I did an RMA on mine because it had a 1/8th inch diagonal line of bad pixels, The only negative thing I can say about the RMA is that for an $800 monitor at the time, I was surprised they charged me anything to do the RMA. I believe there were 2 options, I could either pay return shipping and they would fix mine if possible or send out a replacement, or I could do an advanced replacement RMA or something along those lines which is the route I went where I paid $10 for "processing" and they sent me a replacement ahead of time and then I shipped back my bad one with a pre-paid label. I set it all up over the phone and I dont recall any problems with that experience, perhaps there was a bit of hold time, but nothing stands out at problematic from that side of things. I think one time I had done live chat with ASUS as well for a difference product and that was a fine experience too.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I did an RMA on mine because it had a 1/8th inch diagonal line of bad pixels, The only negative thing I can say about the RMA is that for an $800 monitor at the time, I was surprised they charged me anything to do the RMA. I believe there were 2 options, I could either pay return shipping and they would fix mine if possible or send out a replacement, or I could do an advanced replacement RMA or something along those lines which is the route I went where I paid $10 for "processing" and they sent me a replacement ahead of time and then I shipped back my bad one with a pre-paid label. I set it all up over the phone and I dont recall any problems with that experience, perhaps there was a bit of hold time, but nothing stands out at problematic from that side of things. I think one time I had done live chat with ASUS as well for a difference product and that was a fine experience too.


I appreciate the write-up.

Ouch, a little insult to injury, but it could have been worse I guess.

I like that at least they're able to send you one to use for the time being (kind of like how luxury car companies do repairs).

Thanks again.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> I appreciate the write-up.
> 
> Ouch, a little insult to injury, but it could have been worse I guess.
> 
> I like that at least they're able to send you one to use for the time being (kind of like how luxury car companies do repairs).
> 
> Thanks again.


Just to clarify, they sent me a new one (possibility of being previously refurbished) and that is the one I kept and have now. They did whatever to my old one and I never saw it again.

But yes I like that system a lot, I usually try and see if companies offer that form of Rapid/Advanced/Early Replacement RMA so I personally see no down time. it would certainly come in handy if you dont have a backup to use like say if a PSU or Mobo went bad I wouldnt want down time with no way to use my stuff because I am waiting on a key component. They do put a hold on your credit card for the full retail amount in case you dont mail them your bad product which is fine with me and understandable, but I suppose I should mention that since some dont have credit cards or might not want the temporary hold.

(I agree the car company repairs thing is nice too, schedule an oil change, drop off your car in the morning and take their loaner for the day, return at night to pickup your car and pay for the service.)


----------



## Aznlotus161

A little update: Managed to get the PB278Q for $300 off Amazon warehouse deals.

Description only stated that the package itself was damaged.

Well and it came in today and I'm happy to report that there's no dead pixels or bleeding that I can personally see.

However, switching from my old TN display...the brightness on this thing hurts.

Downloaded TFT's icc and didn't really notice much difference when I changed it as default profiles.

Anything else I should try? I have the brightness set to 27 now which is much more comfortable.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> A little update: Managed to get the PB278Q for $300 off Amazon warehouse deals.


Can you check the manufacturing date (check the stick on the back) and test for LED PWM Dimming with this test? The newer PB278Q's with AHVA panels are allegedly PWM free. Make sure to read the instructions and lower the brightness from 100-0% since some monitors are only PWM Free down to a certain % brightness (usually 20-30%). Read about the side effects caused by PWM here.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Can you check the manufacturing date (check the stick on the back) and test for LED PWM Dimming with this test? The newer PB278Q's with AHVA panels are allegedly PWM free. Make sure to read the instructions and lower the brightness from 100-0% since some monitors are only PWM Free down to a certain % brightness (usually 20-30%). Read about the side effects caused by PWM here.


Thanks for the links.

Sure thing.

The manufacturing date is June 2014 and having the test run while I lower the brightness seemingly has no effect.

However, at times it would indicate browser stutter in yellow which I'm not sure if it's caused by the change in brightness.

There is still 1 vertical line that is relatively smooth still moving across the screen.

I'll give it a week of use then see if turning the brightness to max then calibrating with video card drivers feels different.

Oh I'm running off a laptop until I get my components, so fair impressed that integrated can run at 1440p.


----------



## cab2

For the test, the line breaks up intermittently, like this on my PB278Q and NEC PA231W. Should I throw them away?

_ |
_ |
|
|

and also multiple fuzzy verticals

|||
|||
|||

Also it says, "VSYNC is not available on the Linux platform".


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> The manufacturing date is June 2014 and having the test run while I lower the brightness seemingly has no effect.
> 
> However, at times it would indicate browser stutter in yellow which I'm not sure if it's caused by the change in brightness.
> 
> There is still 1 vertical line that is relatively smooth still moving across the screen.


Good, 1 blurry line=PWM free AHVA panel! PC performance causes the test to lag sometimes, changing the brightness should not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> For the test, the line breaks up intermittently, like this on my PB278Q and NEC PA231W. Should I throw them away?.


This is one of those times when internet sarcasm is easy to detect? The test includes an explanation and instructions and I linked to an article which cites the side effects caused by PWM.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Good, 1 blurry line=PWM free AHVA panel! PC performance causes the test to lag sometimes, changing the brightness should not.
> This is one of those times when internet sarcasm is easy to detect? The test includes an explanation and instructions and I linked to an article which cites the side effects caused by PWM.


Okay, I may have misspoken about the single line.

I meant single in context of just 1 bar like |, but there are in fact 2 single bars that move across the screen.

Here's a screenie of what I'm trying to say:


----------



## imodthings

Guys, I'm getting this monitor, but I'm making up a shelf to go over it.
before i do, i need the dimensions of the monitor, its height at its lowest point and at its highest point, and the width too, just to make sure real world sizes are what they list on the website.

Cheers


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Okay, I may have misspoken about the single line.
> 
> I meant single in context of just 1 bar like |, but there are in fact 2 single bars that move across the screen.


1 line will look like multiple lines moving closely side by side if a display uses PWM or back-light strobing (TV's). Like this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



i i i i
i i i i
i i i i
i i i i


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imodthings*
> 
> Guys, I'm getting this monitor


The BenQ BL2710PT is PWM free, better and cheaper than the PB278Q in Australia

http://www.shopbot.com.au/pp-benq-bl2710pt-price-436805.html


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> What can I say, I really don't appreciate people getting all defensive when they're wrong about something - that's 'childish'. Accept that you made a mistake and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't tried the q2770Pqu nor any monitors with the newest PLS panels. You don't seem to accept some key differences between panels and the end products. You can't dismiss PLS as 'inferior' to IPS based on your limited experience with a few PLS panels.
> 
> I see what you're saying and I do respect your opinion. You've tried some PLS panels and notice some pixel transitions that you feel are sluggish compared to some IPS panels you've seen. That is something that has been improved on some of the newest PLS models, though, and the spread of transitions with effective overdrive is very similar to modern AH-IPS. Certain boundaries are set by the panel themselves when it comes to pixel responsiveness, but the capabilities of WQHD AH-IPS and PLS is very similar in this regard. Overdrive solutions implemented as an external circuit, by the monitor manufacturer, can have significant differences in how they handle responsiveness. I too am interested in seeing what AHVA can achieve at 144Hz, because regardless of how far pixel responses can be pushed with reasonable overdrive refresh rate is really a key barrier.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> It is relevant to informed consumers. You have your opinion, I have mine, but don't expect people to take yours seriously since it contradicts the objective opinions and data from reviews, as well as the majority. Maybe you should have bought a Dell U2711 since it has inaccurate wide-gamut colours, slower pixel response times vs. newer 1440p panels, overshoot ghosting and a grainy matte coating like your LP2475.


I'm very disappointed in the quality of discussion going on here. I don't come here to deal with goons. If this is how you guys are going to treat people offering a different perspective, and helping people make informed choices, I'm out. If anyone is interested in discussing anything I've said or wishes to inquire about a purchase, feel free to PM me.


----------



## SIDWULF

opps wrong thread


----------



## SteezyTN

I've had my PB278Q and I love it. Had it since July. Using 780 6GB SLI, and I absolutely love the 60FPS. Depending on game, it never goes below 59FPS







However, when the price of the ROG Swift drops, I may pick one of those up and sell my PB278Q. I need at least 144Hz so I can really take advantage of my 780's, especially at 1440p


----------



## ref

I just want to post my experience with the PB278Q when I had one.

If you're coming from a higher input lag TN, this monitor is awesome. The colors are fantastic, the build quality is superb and I couldn't notice any ghosting in gaming.

What I did unfortunately notice (and was the reason why I returned it) was the input lag. I'm not a competitive FPS player or anything, but coming from a Samsung BX2440, I could instantly notice the input lag and I could not get used to it/accept it, so I had to return it. I also feel 60hz is a little silly considering I have 2 980's which can easily pump out 60+ frames maxed out in games.

I'm now currently waiting on a ROG Swift to come into stock at a local retailer.


----------



## MocoIMO

hey guys today I got home and started browsing the official computer thread and noticed white flashing or something in the area circled in the picture; it only seems to show when I am viewing pictures/watching a video in minimized form & on a games black loading screen... does that mean dead or stuck pixels??


----------



## atticus away

can't decide which one to get...









http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/monitor-reviews-discussion/15232-aoc-q2770qpu-review-2560x1440-semi-glossy-pls.html

http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/monitor-reviews-discussion/14252-benq-bl2710pt-review-2560x1440-matte-ahva-auos-version-ips-pls.html


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atticus away*
> 
> can't decide which one to get...


I made those reviews. Both are good choices, it comes down to pricing and location. The AOC's sold in Europe can use Samsung's glow free PLS panel>all AHVA/IPS panels. If you don't live in Europe then I recommend the BL2710PT since it tends to be cheaper in North America and has better colour presets.


----------



## atticus away

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> I made those reviews. Both are good choices, it comes down to pricing and location. The AOC's sold in Europe can use Samsung's glow free PLS panel>all AHVA/IPS panels. If you don't live in Europe then I recommend the BL2710PT since it tends to be cheaper in North America and has better colour presets.


awesome thanks for the reply. looks like i'll be picking up the BL2710PT. however, both are currently equally priced on Amazon.
btw great reviews. +rep.


----------



## jhaze84

I saw that there were a few folks in this thread that had to RMA their monitor. My monitor needs an RMA and I am having a really hard time dealing with ASUS Support. Does anyone have any advice?

I originally used the web form to initiate an RMA request. I immediately received an email with an RMA number and instructions to ship the monitor at my own expense. Except the warranty booklet clearly states that US customers get free 2-way ground shipping for the full duration of the 3 year warranty (my monitor is about 10 months old).

I've been on the web chat 3 different times with 3 different reps, trying to convert my standard RMA to an advance replacement RMA with free shipping. The first two reps were typing very broken English and I don't think they understood what I was asking. The third rep seemed to know what I wanted, but said I had to come back another day because their system wasn't working. I'm starting to get frustrated. Should I just keep going on web chat hoping to get lucky with a rep that can help me? Or is there something else I can do?


----------



## mrtbahgs

I believe I worked through a phone service at least the first time if not both. Advanced replacement had free shipping, but still required a $10 payment for something (filing paperwork, service fee, whatever) and then a hold on your credit card after you fill out the additional form. Im pretty sure it was the phone both times I worked with ASUS and I dont recall any language barriers, just annoyance that they still find a way to charge us something.


----------



## jhaze84

Thanks, I'll try calling them. Paying $10 for the advance replacement is annoying, but it's better than the $40+ it would take to ship the monitor.


----------



## MenacingTuba

I'm reviewing a PB278Q manufactured in August 2014 with an AHVA panel. Unfortunately it has worse preset colour preset accuracy and contrast/black depth (Displayport colours are bad, HDMI is ok) than the original and most of the newer competitors, but it is PWM Free and ghosts far less than the original. The Colour Temperature is preset to Warm which locks the colour controls while the User mode unlocks them, but the contrast drops from 750:1 to 550:1 and it suffers from a severe blue tint and requires serious correction.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> I'm reviewing a PB278Q manufactured in August 2014 with an AHVA panel. Unfortunately it has worse preset colour preset accuracy and contrast/black depth (Displayport colours are bad, HDMI is ok) than the original and most of the newer competitors, but it is PWM Free and ghosts far less than the original. The Colour Temperature is preset to Warm which locks the colour controls while the User mode unlocks them, but the contrast drops from 750:1 to 550:1 and it suffers from a severe blue tint and requires serious correction.


Thanks for the update, looking forward to reading your in-depth.

Is the DP that much of a difference from HDMI?

I might have to give it a go and test that.

I'll be looking to use one of the ICC profiles from tft.


----------



## razor237

Hello,
New to this forum and after reading a bunch of reviews on the Asus PB278Q. I was looking to upgrade my OLD Dell 2707WFP that ive had since in came out. I wanted to get a bit more resolution for working on pictures and playing some of my games and wanted to stay at 27" , i was thinking about 4K but my video card would be smoking to play games lol and didnt want to have to crank up the dpi to make things readable so this seemed like the perfect fit. I was first looking at a dell upgrade but then saw this model and all the reviews looked great.

so i got it and at first it seemed really nice then i started to use it and started by messing with some of the settings i was going to use some setting w/the IIC profile and realized i couldnt change any of the setting in any of the modes & the manual didnt seem to match up with what i have. upon further reading here







it looks like they updated the unit but didnt advertise the update. so ive been using it for a week now and noticed the view angels dont seem good at all and looking directly at the screen looks great on pictures and web pages but looking directly at in then reading down a light page i notice the bottom half starts to look grainy and the white starts to look a little warm, now if i get down and look at the bottom directly it starts to look better. anther issue ive noticed after use is when i got it i tested for back light bleed and there was almost none but now after a week of use there is a ton of back light bleed that is very noticeable. Is that something that can get worse over time ?

Sorry for the long story but here is my question what would be a good alternative to this monitor, I was looking at the Dell U2713HM but that seemed like a mixed bag. I want it for general web stuff, editing and processing photos, and some games mainly WOW and ARMA i dont really play many FPS games so dont need an epic gaming monitor

any help would be great

thanks


----------



## pilotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> I'm reviewing a PB278Q manufactured in August 2014 with an AHVA panel. Unfortunately it has worse preset colour preset accuracy and contrast/black depth (Displayport colours are bad, HDMI is ok) than the original and most of the newer competitors, but it is PWM Free and ghosts far less than the original. The Colour Temperature is preset to Warm which locks the colour controls while the User mode unlocks them, but the contrast drops from 750:1 to 550:1 and it suffers from a severe blue tint and requires serious correction.


where can I find this review?


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilotter*
> 
> where can I find this review?


When he posts it, it will be on wecravegamestoo.com


----------



## jommy999

I am an happy owner of this monitor for over 1 year but now i am thinking to upgrade to different monitor ( 4k or 34" 3440x1440 ultrawide , only want IPS or PLS : no turning back to TN ) 4k is better ppi but the 34" is the same ppi but only get more wider area on screen to work with.

( if 4k then i have to buy an extra graphic card to get full benefit of gaming but if 34" one then i can still use single card GPU , it will be perfect when new nvidia gpu is out whatever it will call gtx 980ti ? )


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jommy999*
> 
> I am an happy owner of this monitor for over 1 year but now...


same here, i've had this monitor for a year now and it's been fantastic. however i have an Asus ROG Swift in transit to me. i'm ready to try out higher refresh rate gaming.


----------



## Serandur

How is resale value for 1440p IPS/PLS/AHVA panels these days, anyone know?


----------



## jommy999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> How is resale value for 1440p IPS/PLS/AHVA panels these days, anyone know?


depend on where you live. im in UK . i saw this monitor (used ) on ebay last week sold at £300 )


----------



## SteezyTN

I love my PB278Q, but I need more resolution for my SLI 6GB 780's lol. I've had it for 4 months now, and I may pick up that 3440x1440 monitor







either that, or wait for more 1440p + 144hz + gsync monitors.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I love my PB278Q, but I need more resolution for my SLI 6GB 780's lol. I've had it for 4 months now, and I may pick up that 3440x1440 monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> either that, or wait for more 1440p + 144hz + gsync monitors.


Well if you got money to blow, why not the ASUS ROG Swift?

Do you want IPS as well I'm assuming?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Well if you got money to blow, why not the ASUS ROG Swift?
> 
> Do you want IPS as well I'm assuming?


i don't "have money to blow." Just stating I'd like something more. I would get the ROG swift, but it's the first of its kind, and a little overpriced. If I got the swift, I'd wait for the price to lower. Maybe around $600 and id pick one up. And honestly, if I'm sitting right in front of my monitor (which I do) then TN would be fine. I have no complaints. I had the VG248QE for a few days and everything was fine for me (returned it due to faulty speakers).


----------



## Saurak

Hi guys! I read this thread but i'm again unsure what 27" IPS 1440p gaming monitor to buy

I come from a Samsung T240 24" TN 1200p and now i would try a IPS/PLS monitor

I live in Europe and wanted buy a PB278QR (the new revision of PB278Q available in Europe with no PWM flicker) but reading the thread now can't decide which one to get between the *ASUS PB278QR*, *AOC Q2770PQU* and *BenQ BL2710PT*

Any advice? thanks in advance for any reply! (sorry for bad english







)


----------



## Terminus14

Just got an email from Newegg about their Black Friday Early Bird specials and the PB278Q is on sale for $399 with free shipping. This monitor still worth picking up?


----------



## redxmaverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terminus14*
> 
> Just got an email from Newegg about their Black Friday Early Bird specials and the PB278Q is on sale for $399 with free shipping. This monitor still worth picking up?


It's a monitor I've been using for two years since it first debut. I think it's a really solid monitor. I'll be using this monitor a while until I can get an affordable 4k IPS.


----------



## buckeye269

I just ordered this monitor with the Egg special. They have a promo code for 5% off all mobile orders too. Seems like a solid monitor to have for $400 shipped to my door. Now the wait begins...


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buckeye269*
> 
> I just ordered this monitor with the Egg special. They have a promo code for 5% off all mobile orders too. Seems like a solid monitor to have for $400 shipped to my door. Now the wait begins...


Confirmation bias, but it's pretty solid.

Even at $400 I would argue it's worth it.

When I changed my ICC profile (find them at TFTcentral), I hardly noticed any differences so in terms of calibration there wasn't much needed to be done IMO.

Although one thing I did do was immediately turn down the brightness.

Coming from 1080p TNs, the thing blew my eyes out with how much more bright the panel was.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

The back light bleed from the one I just received (Asus) from Newegg is atrocious... It is going back right away.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*
> 
> The back light bleed from the one I just received (Asus) from Newegg is atrocious... It is going back right away.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yea that's horrible, bought mines off amazon warehouse a couple months back, slight backlight bleed but otherwise it's perfect. I've been considering getting a swift but after reading thru the swift thread I'll definitely pass on it & wait for 144Hz ips panels to be made instead. Will be holding on to mines till then, the only bother for me is the pwm flicker, but I usually rectify this by taking a screen break. Hope you get a better model, is that open box?


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Yea that's horrible, bought mines off amazon warehouse a couple months back, slight backlight bleed but otherwise it's perfect. I've been considering getting a swift but after reading thru the swift thread I'll definitely pass on it & wait for 144Hz ips panels to be made instead. Will be holding on to mines till then, the only bother for me is the pwm flicker, but I usually rectify this by taking a screen break. Hope you get a better model, is that open box?


Hm the newly manufactured PB278Qs apparently are slightly different panel with less PWM--PWM free AHVA panel.

Mine was manufactured in June and from the PWM test, I see one relatively smooth line(sometimes a little fuzzy) and not multiple.

Got mine from Amazon Warehouse deals 1 month ago.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*
> 
> The back light bleed from the one I just received (Asus) from Newegg is atrocious... It is going back right away.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea that's horrible, bought mines off amazon warehouse a couple months back, slight backlight bleed but otherwise it's perfect. I've been considering getting a swift but after reading thru the swift thread I'll definitely pass on it & wait for 144Hz ips panels to be made instead. Will be holding on to mines till then, the only bother for me is the pwm flicker, but I usually rectify this by taking a screen break. Hope you get a better model, is that open box?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Yea that's horrible, bought mines off amazon warehouse a couple months back, slight backlight bleed but otherwise it's perfect. I've been considering getting a swift but after reading thru the swift thread I'll definitely pass on it & wait for 144Hz ips panels to be made instead. Will be holding on to mines till then, the only bother for me is the pwm flicker, but I usually rectify this by taking a screen break. Hope you get a better model, is that open box?
> 
> 
> 
> Hm the newly manufactured PB278Qs apparently are slightly different panel with less PWM--PWM free AHVA panel.
> 
> Mine was manufactured in June and from the PWM test, I see one relatively smooth line(sometimes a little fuzzy) and not multiple.
> 
> Got mine from Amazon Warehouse deals 1 month ago.
Click to expand...

Mine was manufactured in September of 2014, assuming this is the AMVA panel. The back light bleed is being caused by the housing being loose, I am assuming. If I apply just a tiny bit of pressure the problem areas, specifically the bottom left, the bleed goes away.


----------



## KenjiS

So I've had mine for a bit now, and I gotta say the more I've used it as of late, the more I'm just finding the image "meh" I HONESTLY don't remember it looking this poor when I first got it...I've recalibrated it a few times to no avail and I figured "Hey maybe ask you guys for any ideas" its currently hooked up via Display port, and I've calibrated it and recalibrated with my Spyder3. I've had IPS in the past (Dell U2410) and I was quite happy with the image quality.

1. Blacks are nowhere near black, even for an IPS they're bad, especially the bottom left/right corners.. a uniformity issue I do not remember seeing when i first got the thing

2. Everything looks very muted, low contrast and "flat" now. Theres no... how to say... punch or vibrance to the images.. They just look very flat and dull. Everything looks dull or like theres a white haze over it... Whites look a tidge on the dirty-ish side.

The ONLY thing I can think of at the moment in my looking is that I ran across NCX's review of the newer AHVA version of the PB278 and he mentions that the Displayport is noticably worse quality than the DVI, Especially in terms of contrast/colors. I THINK when I first got this thing I had it hooked up DVI, I switched to Displayport when I moved my desk because the cable is a lot smaller and "neater" looking (you can see the back of my computer in the room) Does anyone know if this applies to the PLS version as well? (I'd just switch the cable but its in the box in the closet and not exactly something i want to dig for at this immediate moment post-turkey-binge)

I mean I love the 2560x1440 bit, I love how much real estate I have, but the image is just "meh" to me beyond that..

-edit- Got it a bit better now, I shoved it back a bit on my desk which seems to have helped some (Stupid thing i know, I think it was futther back before) and this calibration seems to be working a little better


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> 1. Blacks are nowhere near black, even for an IPS they're bad, especially the bottom left/right corners.. a uniformity issue I do not remember seeing when i first got the thing


this could be IPS glow. if you look at the corner dead on, repositioning your head directly in front of the corner, and it goes away then i believe it's IPS glow. as far as i know there's nothing you can do to remedy that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> 2. Everything looks very muted, low contrast and "flat" now. Theres no... how to say... punch or vibrance to the images.. They just look very flat and dull. Everything looks dull or like theres a white haze over it... Whites look a tidge on the dirty-ish side.


i'm all for having a properly calibrated display but if the end result is visually unappealing to you then i see no harm in making minor adjustments to saturation etc. until it looks 'right' to your eyes. this is assuming you do not use this monitor for color-critical work. if it's just a gaming/web-browsing/every-day setup it might as well look good to your eyes.


----------



## jjsoviet

Hello! I just bought a PB278Q due to a price drop last Black Friday.









Just a question: where can I find the User Mode under the ASUS Splendid menu? It doesn't seem to show up for me. Need it to calibrate the color settings.

Thanks!


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> this could be IPS glow. if you look at the corner dead on, repositioning your head directly in front of the corner, and it goes away then i believe it's IPS glow. as far as i know there's nothing you can do to remedy that.
> i'm all for having a properly calibrated display but if the end result is visually unappealing to you then i see no harm in making minor adjustments to saturation etc. until it looks 'right' to your eyes. this is assuming you do not use this monitor for color-critical work. if it's just a gaming/web-browsing/every-day setup it might as well look good to your eyes.


I got it looking the way it was, Oddly no its not that "calibrated" didnt look punchy enough for me, I'm used to calibrated monitors and stuff (Have been running it since my 2410..so 4 years now







) it was more it didnt look as good and was flatter than it should be (IE I pulled up stuff that was done on a calibrated screen to intentionally LOOK vibrant and punch you in the face and it was "meh")

Something got messed up in the profile for some reason, I moved the monitor back a few inches, adjusted the brightness (made it a bit more bright) then recalibrated and its back to looking perfect.


----------



## temp9300

Got a PB278QR a few days ago. Very happy about it so far.
I think this one is ok, i don't see any bad pixels, it has a bit of backlight bleed, specially on the lower right corner, not much, doesn't bother me.

I'd like to know how i should make some further tests in order to check if everything is good (i have a trial period of 2 weeks).
I tried some monitor test apps i found online and i think everything looks ok, but on some tests it's hard to know if it should behave any better or not.
Coming from a TN panel, everything looks so much better.









I'd like to have it properly calibrated but doesn't make sense to buy a calibrator thingy just for this.

any suggestions? what to look for, some other tests?

thanks


----------



## Amph

is the new asus PB278QR capable of 75hz?


----------



## temp9300

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> is the new asus PB278QR capable of 75hz?


Tried 75hz and 70hz and got an out of range message.
don't know if graphics card and/or cable used (displayport) has any influence


----------



## Amph

why they said 50-75hz range then?


----------



## temp9300

they do?
might be for other (lower) resolutions


----------



## Amph

how about this vs, who is better

PB278QR vs U2715H


----------



## jjsoviet

Seems like the newly-manufactured PB278Qs don't have User Mode anymore, bummer. Different menu layout and some options are either missing or disabled entirely. Anyways, I settled with my own profile based on the Splendid Scenery mode.

Also, I do notice something weird. At times some random pixels just light up white against dark images; I turn the monitor off and then on again, and then they were gone. Is this a basis for an RMA or should I just deal with them every once in a while? Must also be the input type, so I'll change to DP from HDMI once I have the time.


----------



## temp9300

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Seems like the newly-manufactured PB278Qs don't have User Mode anymore, bummer. Different menu layout and some options are either missing or disabled entirely. Anyways, I settled with my own profile based on the Splendid Scenery mode.


Odd, got mine this week, on the back says july 2014, i think. and the user mode (inside the color menu) exists. However, i read that the user mode had some disadvantages and you are better off using standard.
I'm using the standard mode with "warm" colors, looks nice, maybe a bit too yellowish/warm but pleasant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Also, I do notice something weird. At times some random pixels just light up white against dark images; I turn the monitor off and then on again, and then they were gone. Is this a basis for an RMA or should I just deal with them every once in a while? Must also be the input type, so I'll change to DP from HDMI once I have the time.


Try with different connection, if it doesn't help i think you should rma.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *temp9300*
> 
> Odd, got mine this week, on the back says july 2014, i think. and the user mode (inside the color menu) exists. However, i read that the user mode had some disadvantages and you are better off using standard.
> I'm using the standard mode with "warm" colors, looks nice, maybe a bit too yellowish/warm but pleasant.
> Try with different connection, if it doesn't help i think you should rma.


Yeah I was looking for the User Mode that existed in the early versions, where you could tweak more than just the color. I could have used TFTCentral's calibration settings for that.

And yeah, after some deliberation I decided against RMA'ing because of the costs and work involved in returning such a large product. I could certainly deal with it, and there's still an option for ASUS' Rapid Replacement program in case this dies out on me.


----------



## temp9300

i read that these newer PB278Q made in 2014 or the PB278QR have an AHVA panel (not to be confused with VA, this AHVA is more like IPS) and probably that's why some other settings changed too.

according to these posts and reviews this monitor is one of the best of 2014 (with 1440p resolution) and better than the previous pb278q version.


----------



## cab2

It says PB278 not PB278Q, what do I have here? What does it mean "pixel clock 241.50 MHz"?


----------



## temp9300

don't know but mine says the same and it's newer. It was manufactureed week 26/2014.
The program doesn't detect any serial number.
The rest is pretty much the same as yours.

I wouldn't worry about the model name, seems Asus didn't bother much about it too, i know mine is a PB278QR, it's in the box, but on the OSD it's only PB278Q and with this AIDA64 app it's just PB278.


----------



## cab2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *temp9300*
> 
> don't know but mine says the same and it's newer. It was manufactureed week 26/2014.
> The program doesn't detect any serial number.
> The rest is pretty much the same as yours.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the model name, seems Asus didn't bother much about it too, i know mine is a PB278QR, it's in the box, but on the OSD it's only PB278Q and with this AIDA64 app it's just PB278.


So PB278Q*R*s have no serial numbers. Does yours say, "Maximum pixel clock 330 MHz" ?


----------



## MenacingTuba

The AHVA versions has the Low Blue Light feature in the OSD, matte black bezel instead of matte grey, and are made in 2014,


----------



## jjsoviet

Any good custom settings for the newer monitors given the lack of a User Mode? I'm using Standard with color temperature set to Normal, contrast 80 and brightness 60.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Changing the colour temperature setting to User unlocks the colour controls, but the colour accuracy is ruined and the contrast drops to around 550:1 from 750:1.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Changing the colour temperature setting to User unlocks the colour controls, but the colour accuracy is ruined and the contrast drops to around 550:1 from 750:1.


I did read about that, so I didn't bother with the User Mode for color.

Shame ASUS had to change the settings, oh well.


----------



## temp9300

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Any good custom settings for the newer monitors given the lack of a User Mode? I'm using Standard with color temperature set to Normal, contrast 80 and brightness 60.


Isn't that too much brightness? I'm using around 10 and it's more than enough!








I'm using standard with warm color temperature, seems pleasant but maybe a bit yellowish


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *temp9300*
> 
> Isn't that too much brightness? I'm using around 10 and it's more than enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using standard with warm color temperature, seems pleasant but maybe a bit yellowish


It gets really sunny out here in Texas


----------



## RazerX

Anyone using this with Mac?

I'm running Yosemite 10.0.1 and fonts are blurred as hell

Forcing RGB mode didn't fix the issue


----------



## jjsoviet

Alright, I ordered another monitor and the issues _still_ pop up. I'm guessing it's not the monitor anymore but elsewhere. Could it be the GPU? My SLI 970s shouldn't have a problem.

Dropped to stock clocks, no pixel flickering/snowing when testing both PB278Qs, well then. Looks l know what's up.


----------



## randomposter

Thanks for that post, because of it I continued to dig a little deeper in making my decision on a monitor purchase. I'd like to point out a couple things I noticed.

1. On the Asus Canada website, the following information is now shown for the PB278Q monitor:



The above snippet can be found at the bottom of the product page for the PB278Q on the Asus Canada website
http://www.asus.com/ca-en/Monitors_Projectors/PB278Q/

2. Following up on Asus Eye Care is difficult. Unlike BenQ they don't provide a lot of information. However, on their other monitor product pages specifically identified as sporting their Eye Care technology, they describe it as

_New Flicker-Free technology by *DC adjustment backlighting*, which clear the annoying flicker and brings comfort viewing experience._

My apologies in advance if this is already general knowledge on this board, however after wading through discussions on several boards, I found this information is generally not addressed. I created this handle specifically to post this information in the event it may help others wade through the confusion regarding the upgrade(?) to the PB278Q


----------



## temp9300

i think this is general knowledge on this board and others.

The original PB278Q had a flicker problem (Pulse Width Modulation (PWM) - like many other monitors) and this was solved in the newer generation (PB278QR, still PB278Q in some countries) which now has a black bezel and it's an AHVA panel (not to be confused with VA, AHVA is more like IPS).

you can find more information about the flicker issue here
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/flicker_free_database.htm


----------



## SteezyTN

How would I know if I have the newer monitor with the AHVA panel? I got it around the same time of people saying that they recieved the QR model from Amazon (got mine from amazon in July).


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> How would I know if I have the newer monitor with the AHVA panel? I got it around the same time of people saying that they recieved the QR model from Amazon (got mine from amazon in July).


I think you can compare your onscreen display with the original one

I got mine in September from Amazon and it was a pre-QR but there were others who received theirs before then from Amazon and did get the 'QR'


----------



## temp9300

I think the ahva panels have a black bezel instead of gray on the original pb278q.
Also on the new models there is no user mode on the main settings. There is only a user mode for the colour temperature


----------



## cippo

Hi guys, I'd like to know your opinion, is my pb278qr suffering from too much glow?

Left - Dell u2713h | Right - Asus PB278QR


Asus PB278QR - very close to what my eyes see


Thanks!


----------



## tomfuegue

The PLS version (PB278Q '12) has the older OSD menu icons:










The new AUO AHVA versión (PB287Q '14 or PB278QR) has tiny circles for its OSD menu controls:


----------



## SteezyTN

Dang. I purchased mine from amazon in July of 2014 and I LOVE IT. I got a great price on it too because Amazon is so great. Long story short, Asus told me I would receive a full 3 year warranty if I purchased used from Amazon Warehouse. So I purchased it, and then ASUS tells me its only 3 months. Amazon Customer service let me return it for a brand new one, and they gave me it for the price of the used one







*BTW, always double check and call multiple times (talk to different manufacture employees too) when it comes to warranty or other issues.*

But anyways, people always say the PWM flicker is so bad on the older version (PB278Q), yet I have had no problems with it. My only complaint is that I need to have the monitor on BEFORE I turn on the PC. I have it connected with DisplayPort on my 6GB 780 SLI setup. Kind of irritating. If I turn the PC on before the monitor, I will get no signal.


----------



## ErrorFile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> But anyways, people always say the PWM flicker is so bad on the older version (PB278Q), yet I have had no problems with it. My only complaint is that I need to have the monitor on BEFORE I turn on the PC. I have it connected with DisplayPort on my 6GB 780 SLI setup. Kind of irritating. If I turn the PC on before the monitor, I will get no signal.


I also had problems with my PB278Q and DisplayPort on GTX 980. Sometimes when I rebooted my PC, I had to disconnect the DVI-cable from my 2nd screen (Dell) and use it to wake up the Asus. After it woke up using DVI, it also works correctly with DP. With GTX 680 I used to have always problems with not getting picture after booting.

I actually even started to keep my PC on 24/7 so I wouldn't have to struggle with it. Tried to keep the monitor off until the Windows login screen was surely loaded and also tried to keep the monitor on during the boot. Didn't help, always had to wake up the monitor using DVI. Nowadays it has worked, some recent nVidia driver update through Windows Update fixed it.

It's a great screen, though. There's some backlight leakage on dark picture, but not too bad in my opinion. The only real problem is that it's only a semi-gloss -panel. When the sun happens to shine, it's really annoying trying to use it - even when the screen wasn't facing towards the window. I guess I'll have to get a pair of thicker curtains for the room my PC is located.


----------



## tomfuegue

Backlight of my PB287QR:



_PD: sorry about the photo, was taken with my G3._


----------



## Quasimojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomfuegue*
> 
> The PLS version (PB278Q '12) has the older OSD menu icons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new AUO AHVA versión (PB287Q '14 or PB278QR) has tiny circles for its OSD menu controls:


Can anyone else confirm this? I just picked one of these up at Fry's, and the model number on the box is PB278Q, but it does have the circles for OSD icons on the bezel.

Barring that, how does one determine when theirs was manufactured?


----------



## tomfuegue

See this post: http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/monitor-reviews-discussion/15515-asus-pb278qr-pb278q-2014-review-semi-glossy-pwm-flicker-free-8-bit-ahva-2.html#post1333080

In USA all numbers on the box is PB278Q, but in Europe are two variants, one of this ends in QR.


----------



## ErrorFile

I also have the older icons on my Q-model with PLS-panel and I bought it a few months ago.


----------



## Abomination

Hi everyone. I just got the PB278Q from ups today(purchased from amazon),and I am trying to figure out how to obtain 1440p via hdmi. I used both the supplied hdmi cable as well as the hdmi cable I had purchased locally from a computer shop(suppose to do 4k video @ 30Hz and have Ethernet capabilities). Is the bottleneck my gtx 550ti? Btw, dual link dvi is currently allowing me to use 1440p native to the monitor.


----------



## myst4ry

What do your display options say? Is it just limited to 1080p? Do u have latest drivers?

Mine works with hdmi 1440p, 60hz, I didn't have to touch anything. But yea your graphic card is quite old. Maybe the hdmi version is too old.


----------



## Abomination

sadly, I only have the option for 1080p when using hdmi. I have looked in nvidia control panel and windows display option..and forcing 1440p via DSR leaves a weird shrunken desktop. I guess my gpu might be too old for this monitor. another quick question: Is this blacklight bleed too fierce?
i feel like my gs4's camera makes it seem ALOT worse than what it is. All i really notice is just the yellow tint to the right on a black picture.

slightly closer


----------



## ErrorFile

Damn, that looks bad in my opinion... I still haven't took a picture of my PB278Q, but it's nowhere near as bad as yours even though the camera made it a bit more worse. I think my unit is pretty decent, there's some backlight leakage on dark picture (left and right bottom corners) though. If I remember tonight, I'll take a pic and post it here.


----------



## emsj86

So should I buy the new r version or the see one which is cheaper. Is one better for gAming than the other thank you


----------



## Abomination

I am not an expert on this monitor, but I believe menacing tuba stated in his review that the newer pb278Q/R( one with the circles for menu key indicators) has really low input lag when used with dual link dvi compared to the 2012 version. Prob best to wait for him to chime in. On a side note, should I get the monitor replaced, or should I go through Asus repair( 3 year warranty)? It is really upsetting that I have been through a vn279ql(high pitched whine) and pb278Q(horrible backlight bleed) with both having the worse defects.


----------



## emsj86

Is the r version not yet released I don't see it on newegg


----------



## MenacingTuba

The PB278QR (only released and advertised in Europe) uses the same AHVA panel as the updated version of the PB278Q. =DEAD= recently reviewed a PB278QR which offered nearly identical performance to the updated PB278Q I (NCX) reviewed. If possible, buy the PB278QR to get the new panel since some retailers may still carry the older version. The menu, icon and box differences are documented in the first post.


----------



## emsj86

How do I tell if new egg is selling updated or non updates version. I know the button icons our different but these could be old pictures anyone know of newegg is selling the updates version. My main concern is will this monitor be bad for gaming (bf4 etc). http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16824236294


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> How do I tell if new egg is selling updated or non updates version?


You can't.


----------



## JTravis1988

Hi guys, I frequent these forums for information and finally decided I wanted to join the party rather than peak in from the windows.
Anyway, I have a question I've been trying to answer and it has to do with this monitor. I'm on the fence between going 2K or 4K and based on what I'm seeing around the web is that 4K isn't really feasible for decent gaming even with SLI GTX 980s. I'm going to be building a machine soon and am stuck since I can't decide on this. In one case I will build a mini ITX with a single 970 and go 2K and the other would be mATX with SLI 970 and have to wait to get a better monitor until the fall and go 4K but have to run at 1080p until newer hardware comes out that can run 4K but at least I'd have the monitor. I guess the bottom line would is, is 4K worth it or should I just go 2K for the next 2-4 years and then upgrade when there are single graphics cards that can actually run 4K decently?


----------



## emsj86

Who sells the updated version of the pb278q monitor in the USA I hear it has less lag and ghosting


----------



## JHBrown

I just bought one from Amazon. Amazon does not list it as the "QR". I received it yesterday and it's the updated model.


----------



## temp9300

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> I guess the bottom line would is, is 4K worth it or should I just go 2K for the next 2-4 years and then upgrade when there are single graphics cards that can actually run 4K decently?


I thought about this too and decided to go with 2K.
windows still doesn't handle scaling well, you'll probably end up not fully enjoying the 4K. When 4K is the norm your monitor will probably be outdated.

2K sounds to me a better option. you can get an IPS-like display for a decent price, which you can't with 4K.
After trying a IPS-like screen i don't think i'll be going back to TN.
it's still usable even if you have bad scaling in apps, it's less demanding on the GPU. you can also use it in 1080p for games and it scales ok.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *temp9300*
> 
> I thought about this too and decided to go with 2K.
> windows still doesn't handle scaling well, you'll probably end up not fully enjoying the 4K. When 4K is the norm your monitor will probably be outdated.
> 
> 2K sounds to me a better option. you can get an IPS-like display for a decent price, which you can't with 4K.
> After trying a IPS-like screen i don't think i'll be going back to TN.
> it's still usable even if you have bad scaling in apps, it's less demanding on the GPU. you can also use it in 1080p for games and it scales ok.


I appreciate your help. Any good IPS 2K monitors you can recommend for <$600?


----------



## PCM2

Guys, please stop using the term '2K'. The closest common resolution to '2K' is 1920 x 1080. You mean to say 2560 x 1440 or WQHD, not 2K.


----------



## temp9300

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> I appreciate your help. Any good IPS 2K monitors you can recommend for <$600?


i recommend the one on this topic.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *temp9300*
> 
> i recommend the one on this topic.


What about the PB287Q? Any thoughts there? I'm still debating between 1440p and 4K.


----------



## ErrorFile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> What about the PB287Q? Any thoughts there? I'm still debating between 1440p and 4K.


Isn't that a TN-panel on the PB287Q? That is a total turn-off for me, I will never buy a TN-panel screen anymore.







I would buy a PB278QR and later upgrade it to a 4K IPS with 144 Hz-panel when their prices are reasonable. I have a PB278Q as my main screen, great buy. The QR-version should be even better.


----------



## temp9300

Yes, the pb287q looks like a TN panel. I'm not buying another TN panel. The color shift is unacceptable for me.


----------



## JTravis1988

I've seen others say and read articles that claim 4K TN panels are actually on par with IPS panels. I'm not sure if that's true or not but it doesn't seem like the typical TN vs IPS rules are changing when it comes to 4K. I'm not sure how accurate that is though.


----------



## temp9300

I don't think TN Is on par with ips. TN panels have improved but they are still inferior. I saw reviews of some 4k TN panels and all had color shifting and worse viewing angles


----------



## JTravis1988

I'm basing that on this and this. I'm not sure how accurate these are though.


----------



## DarkSamus

I no longer own my ASUS PB278Q monitor because I upgraded to a "Samsung U28D590D"


----------



## Serandur

Has anyone ordered a PB278Q recently and not received the updated AHVA model? I've currently got an AOC Q2770PQU, but I've now gone through three with multiple stuck/dead subpixels (one with a screen coating defect) which I didn't notice at first, but now won't stop annoying me. At this point, AOC are flat-out offering me a refund, the PB278Q is on sale at Amazon, and I read about the updated model with no PWM flicker and less input lag and really want it. Then again, it is Amazon; could just return it if it's not the updated model.

Edit: Is it remotely likely to get a 1440p panel in this price range without a pixel or subpixel defect?


----------



## temp9300

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> I'm basing that on this and this. I'm not sure how accurate these are though.


Try to check some video reviews. TN may have improved but the difference is still noticeable.
Then you have the extra resolution that begs for a pricier graphics card and the scaling problem with the os that makes anything that doesn't scale well hard to use.


----------



## ErrorFile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Has anyone ordered a PB278Q recently and not received the updated AHVA model? I've currently got an AOC Q2770PQU, but I've now gone through three with multiple stuck/dead subpixels (one with a screen coating defect) which I didn't notice at first, but now won't stop annoying me. At this point, AOC are flat-out offering me a refund, the PB278Q is on sale at Amazon, and I read about the updated model with no PWM flicker and less input lag and really want it. Then again, it is Amazon; could just return it if it's not the updated model.
> 
> Edit: Is it remotely likely to get a 1440p panel in this price range without a pixel or subpixel defect?


I bought my Q a few months ago, it wasn't sold as the QR though.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *temp9300*
> 
> Try to check some video reviews. TN may have improved but the difference is still noticeable.
> Then you have the extra resolution that begs for a pricier graphics card and the scaling problem with the os that makes anything that doesn't scale well hard to use.


Is the scaling issue as bad in Windows 8.1? I know it's horrible in Windows 7 but Windows 8.1 is supposedly less bad. I have considered the GPU issue too but in willing to bet that within 2 years we'll be seeing single cards that can push 4K without much trouble. Even now the 970/980 can do it pretty well without any kind of AA enabled, not 60fps well I don't think, but I've seen people report frame rates in the high 40s-low 50s.
The TN panel is my biggest concern though. I wouldn't want to buy a panel now that is going to be put to shame within the next 2 years as more IPS panels come out that are more affordable. I can't make up my mind and the forums (as well as the rest of the internet) seems pretty well divided on the issue because of the trade-offs between 4K and 1440p. What's killing me is that there are 4K displays out that are the same price as 1440p monitors and have arguably the same performance, color representation, etc, but there doesn't seem to be anyone one 4K that has absolutely everything a 1440p monitor does in terms of performance. They all seem to lack somewhere where the 1440p monitors don't seem to lack anything.

Are these ASUS monitors the way to go? I've seen they're arguably the best 1440p monitors out but someone in another thread said they're TN panels. I also saw they're planning to release a new and more affordable 4K monitor in the next few months. Anyone know about this?


----------



## MrBanananana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> Are these ASUS monitors the way to go? I've seen they're arguably the best 1440p monitors out but someone in another thread said they're TN panels. I also saw they're planning to release a new and more affordable 4K monitor in the next few months. Anyone know about this?


These panels are definitely not TN panels. They are either PLS on the older versions, or AHVA on the recent versions.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBanananana*
> 
> These panels are definitely not TN panels. They are either PLS on the older versions, or AHVA on the recent versions.


Are they worth the price tag?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> Are they worth the price tag?


PB278Q(R)? Definitely! Love mine. I have the Q model, and it was made in June 2014 (or September 2013)... Cannot remeber. Great monitor and it's the first I've owned (monitor wise). I highly recommend it. They dropped the price tremendously on Amazon and newegg.


----------



## MrBanananana

I have the PB278QR (AHVA Panel) model for a few months now, and it is probably one of the best purchases I have ever made. Do not regret it one bit.
And in terms of other 1440p displays, I admittedly have not seen any other ones in person, but there's something so appealing and sexy about the PB278Q, that it's the only 1440p monitor I even considered.
I was considering 4k 27"/28" monitors before purchasing mine, and I am glad that I didn't. I have a T440p 14" thinkpad with a 1920x1080 screen (~150 ppi), which is basically the same pixel density as a 27"/28" 4k display, and there isn't really any notable difference between the two in terms of image sharpness due to pixel density.
Maybe if I wanted a >32" monitor I would definitely want 4k, but at this screen size, I really do not think it is necessary, and definitely not worth the implicit costs of spending a fortune on hardware upgrades just yet.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> Are they worth the price tag?


Check Amazon Warehouse deals.

Got mine for $300 with prime shipping.

Description only read "packaged damaged" so I was pretty fortunate.

Everything came in brand new, panel had no issues haha.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Check Amazon Warehouse deals.
> 
> Got mine for $300 with prime shipping.
> 
> Description only read "packaged damaged" so I was pretty fortunate.
> 
> Everything came in brand new, panel had no issues haha.


That's awesome! I kinda meant compared to similarly priced 4K and other less expensive 1440p monitors. Someone in another thread mentioned they were TN panels but I think he was thinking of the ROG Swift displays.


----------



## Abomination

Does ASUS have some kind of piss poor quality control? I have received another monitor from amazon, and this monitor also has the EXACT same characteristic as the first monitor but also comes with a lovely stuck pixel. How is Dell this time of year?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abomination*
> 
> Does ASUS have some kind of piss poor quality control? I have received another monitor from amazon, and this monitor also has the EXACT same characteristic as the first monitor but also comes with a lovely stuck pixel. How is Dell this time of year?


You can't blame a (this) company, as you will experience light bleed with EVERY monitor.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> You can't blame a (this) company, as you will experience light bleed with EVERY monitor.


Is that what this is? I've heard people mention it before but never actually seen it. Is this noticeable during actual use of the monitor or just something you see when the backlight is on without anything actually being displayed?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> Is that what this is? I've heard people mention it before but never actually seen it. Is this noticeable during actual use of the monitor or just something you see when the backlight is on without anything actually being displayed?


From my own experience (yes my PB278Q has light bleed), light bleed is only bad on dark background, such as black images or dark games. During regular gaming, or regular Internet use, etc., it's barely noticeable


----------



## Abomination

what you say is true...but an intense yellow glow? really? I have seen light bleed with this monitor(and every other 27 inch ips monitor) in this thread and all over the internet, and it seems as if I have gotten the shortest end of the stick twice. To tell you the truth, regular light bleed would not bother me...but a golden yellow light bleed that consumes almost half the screen ,based on viewing angle, is just unacceptable. If I had the light bleed that I have seen with this monitor where there is a “,white like,”bleed surrounding the bezel, then I would be content(especially for the $400 price range). I can't believe ASUS is still in business with this level of quality(my 279QL had high pitched whine). Now, I am trying to decide whether I should send both back and get my money or continue replacing(takes a week) until i receive a monitor with normal light bleed.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> From my own experience (yes my PB278Q has light bleed), light bleed is only bad on dark background, such as black images or dark games. During regular gaming, or regular Internet use, etc., it's barely noticeable


That seems like a pretty egregious oversight on their part though. Having bad light bleed any time the screen is dark? So like 50% of the time you're watching movies or playing games you're having to suffer with terrible light bleed issues? For a monitor that's over $400 new, I'd expect better than that.

On an unrelated note, if I wanted to have the best experience possible while powering one of these, would it be better to go with a single 970 or single 980? I'm a bit torn because SLI 970s is only about $150 more than a single 980 and gives such better performance, but if I'm trying to reduce costs and get the best performance possible which would be better?


----------



## Abomination

@JTravis1988, I notice the light bleed on dark images, video content with dark backgrounds, games with dark settings(saints row gooh) and just a black screen. again, a white back light bleed would have been acceptable over this yellow tint problem. Edit: sorry i didn't notice the replies. As for the gpu question, I would choose a 970 if you do not care for the 3.5 gb of vram. if you do...maybe just save up for a 980 when the titan comes out, as the price might drop further. crap, maybe wait for amd r9 300 series to come out, as that may also drop the prices on the 980s.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abomination*
> 
> @JTravis1988, I notice the light bleed on dark images, video content with dark backgrounds, games with dark settings(saints row gooh) and just a black screen. again, a white back light bleed would have been acceptable over this yellow tint problem. Edit: sorry i didn't notice the replies. As for the gpu question, I would choose a 970 if you do not care for the 3.5 gb of vram. if you do...maybe just save up for a 980 when the titan comes out, as the price might drop further. crap, maybe wait for amd r9 300 series to come out, as that may also drop the prices on the 980s.


Thanks for the reply. I'm just wondering how much more the memory issue will effect performance with a higher resolution monitor that it may be worth it to get the 980 over both SLI 970 and single 970 since they would both suffer from memory issues that seem like they would become especially prevalent at higher resolutions.


----------



## mrtbahgs

What exactly do you put on screen to test light bleed?
Is it literally just a 2560x1440 black image and hit F11 for full screen?

The reason I ask is because when I did a quick test for dead pixels and such (2+ years ago) I don't recall having anything bleeding through let alone the massive amounts in your images, unless the camera exaggerates it.

I'd like to retest mine and toss up a pic to show they aren't all bad (or surprise myself and be sad if it is there).


----------



## Abomination

thanks for the help mrtbahgs. yes, I did just put up a black image at the 1440p resolution, then I turn off the lights in the room(cept for the last image) to get an idea of the light bleed. I did not modify any of the white balance of my camera, but ,as I had stated a few posts ago, I only notice the yellow tint instead of the purple and some white that you see. I have done some further research on this monitor(i may be wrong), but your monitor must be the older model with the Samsung pls panel. From my recent(quick) research, it seems this current monitor uses AUO panels which have the defect of the yellow tint. If your monitor doesn't have this yellow tint...i might give amazon replacement one more try before throwing in the towel.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quick question for you guys. When retailers don't list the panel type in the specifications, how do you find out which panel type is in a monitor?


----------



## MrBanananana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> Quick question for you guys. When retailers don't list the panel type in the specifications, how do you find out which panel type is in a monitor?


The first post outlined this pretty well, the new AHVA panels have the circle dots on the bottom right for the monitor controls, and the PLS panels have the old menu icons.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBanananana*
> 
> The first post outlined this pretty well, the new AHVA panels have the circle dots on the bottom right for the monitor controls, and the PLS panels have the old menu icons.


Oh, no, no. Sorry, I should've been more specific. I meant in general. How do you find out which panel type is in that random Samsung monitor and who makes it. For given monitor brand X and monitor model XY how do you find out the panel type of the monitor if it's not listed in the specs and how do I know who the manufacturer of said panel is?


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> Oh, no, no. Sorry, I should've been more specific. I meant in general. How do you find out which panel type is in that random Samsung monitor and who makes it. For given monitor brand X and monitor model XY how do you find out the panel type of the monitor if it's not listed in the specs and how do I know who the manufacturer of said panel is?


Not sure if there is an easier way, but I think people just take the back off and expose the panel and circuit board etc and take a reading from there (branding or model number). Sometime if debezeling or doing a custom mounting solution one would remove the back. Possibly if trying to mod/overclock monitors they would expose it as well.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Not sure if there is an easier way, but I think people just take the back off and expose the panel and circuit board etc and take a reading from there (branding or model number). Sometime if debezeling or doing a custom mounting solution one would remove the back. Possibly if trying to mod/overclock monitors they would expose it as well.


Oh I see. Guess I'll have to stick to finding them out on forums and Google.


----------



## jellowiggler

I think TFT central had a panel database, I don't know if it's still maintained.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/panelsearch.htm


----------



## tonyfloow

I would buy exclusively for the game, the Asus pb278qr, you advise me?


----------



## GridIroN

Reading through your review, it is unclear whether you reviewed both the 2014 edition with the AHVA, and the european QR edition with the LG AH-IPS, or only the AHVA and are speaking only for that model.

Unless the AHVA and AH-IPS panels are practically identical in terms of colour accuracy, applicable ICC profiles, and response rate...?


----------



## falcon26

People say the older PLS version has flicker problems. I've had my PLS version for about 3 years now. I have noticed no flicker at all. Are some people just more sensitive to this....


----------



## hyujmn

Amazon has this monitor on sale for $415.99 through Circuit City. I took it to my local Fry's and price matched. I popped it open to look at it before I bought it and it's the new 2014 model!


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> People say the older PLS version has flicker problems. I've had my PLS version for about 3 years now. I have noticed no flicker at all. Are some people just more sensitive to this....


PWM? Yes. If you are find using it, it's fine, but if you are affected by PWM, it's unusable. I had the PB278Q original and it gave me severe headaches after 20min of use. I had to return it.

I later bought the European QR version with an LG AH-IPS screen, paid almost $900 for it and it's absolute sex. THe only thing that makes me really bitter is shortly after I bought it, they annonced 120hz IPS are coming...


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Reading through your review, it is unclear whether you reviewed both the 2014 edition with the AHVA, and the european QR edition with the LG AH-IPS, or only the AHVA and are speaking only for that model.
> 
> Unless the AHVA and AH-IPS panels are practically identical in terms of colour accuracy, applicable ICC profiles, and response rate...?


Bumpity bump.


----------



## hyujmn

I was under the impression that the QR and the 2014 model were one and the same.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Reading through your review, it is unclear whether you reviewed both the 2014 edition with the AHVA, and the european QR edition with the LG AH-IPS, or only the AHVA and are speaking only for that model.


The new version of the PB278Q and PB278QR are exactly the same aside from the additional letter in PB278QR. From the first post:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> The Asus PB278QR and PB278Qs manufactured in 2014 use a semi-glossy or nearly grain free matte coating and a Flicker or LED PWM Dimming Free 2560x1440 8 Bit AHVA panel made by AUO while the original PB278Q used an 8 bit 2560x1440p Samsung PLS panel with 240hz PWM


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> The new version of the PB278Q and PB278QR are exactly the same aside from the additional letter in PB278QR. From the first post:


Hence why I asked as your statement is incorrect. The QR european model uses an LG AH-IPS. The new American model uses an AUO AHVA.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Hence why I asked as your statement is incorrect. The QR european model uses an LG AH-IPS. The new American model uses an AUO AHVA.


It's marketed as IPS in some places, but uses an AHVA panel. =DEAD= tested a PB278QR and confirmed this:

http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/66575/obzor-i-testirovanie-monitora-asus-pb278qr-restajling.html


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> It's marketed as IPS but uses an AHVA panel. =DEAD= tested a PB278QR and confirmed this, as did my own research prior to his review and a few people from Europe who contacted me a few months ago.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/66575/obzor-i-testirovanie-monitora-asus-pb278qr-restajling.html


Good to know. I saw several sources that declared it LG AH-IPS on grounds of reputable sources.


----------



## ukic

So j/w where can we find these new models? Tried browsing a few sites and only uk sites have QR.


----------



## hyujmn

The QR Europe monitor is the same as the newer Q ones in the US.

I bought one at Fry's last month and it is the newer model. The floor model had the older Menu but I popped open the box in the store and it was the QR model.

I'm almost certain that any new one you buy now will be the QR/2014 newer model.


----------



## jbb817

Have recently been eyeing up this monitor as my next upgrade, especially since G-sync/Freesync aren't important to me and I'd rather keep costs down. For gaming purposes is this the best non-TN panel in terms of low input lag? Also, is the new AHVA model the better of the two? Thanks!


----------



## rellek

Ok, I'm struggling with the instructions for getting 85hz going on this thing. It keeps saying I'm out of range.

1) Ran the atikmdag patcher
2) Ran CRU. Modified the detailed resolution for 2560x1440 to be 85hz rather than 60
3) Ran the restart64.exe file
4) Drivers reboot, out of range.

What am I missing here? I also tried running CRU after restarting the drivers in safe mode.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukic*
> 
> So j/w where can we find these new models? Tried browsing a few sites and only uk sites have QR.


I got mine from Amazon.de (Germany)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rellek*
> 
> Ok, I'm struggling with the instructions for getting 85hz going on this thing. It keeps saying I'm out of range.
> 
> 1) Ran the atikmdag patcher
> 2) Ran CRU. Modified the detailed resolution for 2560x1440 to be 85hz rather than 60
> 3) Ran the restart64.exe file
> 4) Drivers reboot, out of range.
> 
> What am I missing here? I also tried running CRU after restarting the drivers in safe mode.


Mine does 85, but it drops frames. Not worth it.


----------



## rvcjew

I have a quick question about the drivers for this monitor. I have a pb278q the one with pls menu, in windows it is listed as pnp generic in device manger and because of this in games it is always at 59hz and not 60 now, for certain movies since it is not 60hz it skips frames on 30fps content some times. I have tried to install the drivers off asus's site but windows does not think they are for this device apparently, and the inf can not be installed by right clicking it. I am using the ICC color profile successfully though. It's ran off a dual link DVI and 2x 780's. My OS is WIN 7 x64.

Any help would be appreciated.

Malcolm


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvcjew*
> 
> I have a quick question about the drivers for this monitor. I have a pb278q the one with pls menu, in windows it is listed as pnp generic in device manger and because of this in games it is always at 59hz and not 60 now, for certain movies since it is not 60hz it skips frames on 30fps content some times. I have tried to install the drivers off asus's site but windows does not think they are for this device apparently, and the inf can not be installed by right clicking it. I am using the ICC color profile successfully though. It's ran off a dual link DVI and 2x 780's. My OS is WIN 7 x64.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Malcolm


All 60hz monitors register as 59. Monitors do not refresh at 60, they refresh at 59.1 or something. Most of the industry just calls it 60.


----------



## garikfox

Hello guys, I bought the newer model PB278Q yesterday and was wondering a couple things.

1. Does anyone notice a -15% contrast level in the bottom left corner ?

2. Does anyone use VividPixel ?

My current settings are this below using the DVI port.

Standard Mode
Brightness: 10
Contrast: 60
Color: Warm
Trace Free: 60
VividPixel: 0


----------



## rvcjew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rvcjew*
> 
> I have a quick question about the drivers for this monitor. I have a pb278q the one with pls menu, in windows it is listed as pnp generic in device manger and because of this in games it is always at 59hz and not 60 now, for certain movies since it is not 60hz it skips frames on 30fps content some times. I have tried to install the drivers off asus's site but windows does not think they are for this device apparently, and the inf can not be installed by right clicking it. I am using the ICC color profile successfully though. It's ran off a dual link DVI and 2x 780's. My OS is WIN 7 x64.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Malcolm
> 
> 
> 
> All 60hz monitors register as 59. Monitors do not refresh at 60, they refresh at 59.1 or something. Most of the industry just calls it 60.
Click to expand...

Yeah I just installed the drivers finally and left it to its own after find that out on the Web. Thanks for clarifying.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Destrok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> I love my QR. I spent about a year trying to find a panel that met my desires for an LCD panel to replce my HP LP2475w H-IPS, and the QR is the best one of the bunch. I own both the QR and the Viewsonic VP2770 which is/was considered the best/fasted 60hertz IPS/PLS/AHVA panel on the market. The new AOC QPU2770 is a smidge faster but it's build quality is crap. The QR is noticably faster than the Viewsonic (and therefore the PB278Q; I owned that too) at certain types of transitions, and you can overdrive the AH-IPS panel in the QR 100% and it barely inverse-overshoots.
> 
> Right now, there's no professional reviews for it, and likely won't be, so unless you invest in a calibrator, you won't be able to make sure it's truly calibrated past using sRGB mode, so it's more of a multimedia panel where you get the benefits of an IPS display (no colour warp, rich colour)
> PWM effects different people differently. Just because you can look at a PWM screen doesn't mean everyone else can. PWM screens make me sick.
> 
> Also, not all monitors use PWM for all ranges. Many monitors only begin using PWM under 35% brightness.


So I received my QR today and have had it setup for a couple hours now. How in the hell do you calibrate this thing? I have been looking at TFT Central's ICC profile list and I believe I downloaded the profiile and maybe installed it... I think? But in the OSD I can't find a way to adjust the color ratios or anything. I have no clue how to calibrate this monitor. I was also wondering what trace free setting you use. I can see which setting got the best results on the Q via TFT's review but since the QR has a different panel I didn't know if the optimal setting would change at all.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Read the first post.


----------



## Destrok

I have read the first post it doesn't help me with calibrating the QR model at all.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Using someone elses settings ≠ calibration. TFT Central did not review the AHVA version, but both =DEAD= and I did, and our reviews are linked to in the first post. Unlocking the colour controls drastically reduces the contrast and ruins the colour accuracy; only the brightness should be lowered. Settings from the first post:

*Recommended Settings*

*Use Dual-Link DVI to connect the monitor to PC's since the Displayport has significantly worse colours.*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Spending Mode: Standard
Brightness: 30
Contrast: Default (80)
Colour: Colour Temperature: Warm
Trace Free: 60 or 80

Asus ICC Profile

Use Color Sustainer to install ICC profiles


----------



## Destrok

Haha the Russian review really doesn't help me, and I still do not see your review anywhere. And really? Having control over the color ratio ruins the contrast and accuracy? how does that make sense??? Alot of people like to calibrate their monitors, especially professionals that the monitor was designed for, so why would they make a monitor with 100% srgb and an insane contrast ratio and limit you so severely? That is a bummer, the default profiles are good but I want to tweak them.


----------



## MenacingTuba

I'm not allowed to link to my typed review, but my video review is linked to at the top of the first post. This is a budget monitor which they first cut costs on by using PWM (PLS version released in 2012) and cut costs a second time by not properly calibrating the Displayport and User Colour Temperature setting which unlocks the colour controls. I doubt professionals would buy a monitor like this, or at least not own an accurate colorimeter (no Spyders). No offense, but it's clear that you didn't do any research before buying since my reviews are the second and fourth results which come up when Asus PB278QR is Google'd. If possible, return it and buy an LG 27M85R-B which is better in every way and is currently the best 'affordable' multi-input 60hz matte 27" 1440p monitor (more information).


----------



## aion11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> I'm not allowed to link to my typed review, but my video review is linked to at the top of the first post. This is a budget monitor which they first cut costs on by using PWM (PLS version released in 2012) and cut costs a second time by not properly calibrating the Displayport and User Colour Temperature setting which unlocks the colour controls.[/URL]).


Do you know if the HDMI connection suffers from the same problem? I am using it now and don't see anything wrong with the colors but I am coming from a TN so probably don't even know what proper colors should look like. Perhaps I should switch to DVI to be safe? Thanks.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrok*
> 
> Haha the Russian review really doesn't help me, and I still do not see your review anywhere. And really? Having control over the color ratio ruins the contrast and accuracy? how does that make sense??? Alot of people like to calibrate their monitors, especially professionals that the monitor was designed for, so why would they make a monitor with 100% srgb and an insane contrast ratio and limit you so severely? That is a bummer, the default profiles are good but I want to tweak them.


Monitor panels are more complicated than "accurate? Check". Shooting light through a billion little pixels to create colour does not come out 100% the same very single panel. As far as navigating the OSD, it's really not complicated at all. I'm sure there's a youtube video or something if you really can't figure out how to use the up/down OK/cancel buttons.

As far as SRGB and limits, it's not about limits. Every panel only has 1 perfect setting. All other settings are inaccurate. It needs the insane contrast ratio to get the ONE constrast ratio that is actually correct. The less options a monitor has, the less accurate it can potentially be, which is why TN panels are garbage for anything other than gaming.


----------



## EvoEryk

Hey, I just got this monitor and it looks great but I am having trouble adjusting to how small text and windows are since my last monitor was 24" 1080p. Is it worth using the scaling feature in windows? When I tried scaling even to just 125% it looks weird.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Im not sure how the text looks for you, but for me I dont think i have any size differences, just more workspace which is the point of 1440p.

Like if i open MS Word, I can fit i think 3 pages on my 1440p screen and only 2 on my 1080, but the actual words and menus are the same size text with no extra changes.


----------



## EvoEryk

I notice the extra space which is nice, but the text does seem smaller to me. I think this is due to the increased PPI. My 24" 1080p had a PPI of around 92, this monitor has a PPI of 109. That is why text looks smaller. Even writing this I can definitely tell that the text is smaller.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Hmm yea, maybe some programs and things have different results, I tried moving a few things around and finally saw a difference, but not on everything. I am also using a 23" 1080p monitor for my secondary so the PPI is like 95 if i worked things out right.

If its insanely noticeable and hard to read then thats a different story, but if its slightly different I wouldnt mess with scaling or anything as you will probably get used to it fairly quick and then can still enjoy the extra space the higher resolution provides. Perhaps sit a bit closer if possible, I think I am roughly 18" away from mine when sitting upright.


----------



## EvoEryk

Also, I have noticed the annoying yellow light bleed at the bottom right of my screen as mentioned here by another user. There is nothing that can be done about this or should I exchange my panel?


----------



## aion11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoEryk*
> 
> Also, I have noticed the annoying yellow light bleed at the bottom right of my screen as mentioned here by another user. There is nothing that can be done about this or should I exchange my panel?


Do you have the Q (US version) or QR? I have replaced several PB278Qs from Amazon because they all had an annoying stuck colored pixel. They also all had varying amounts of light bleed so it depends how distracting it is. You might get a better one but it could be even worse lol. On another note what is the manufacturer date on the back of yours? The one I am keeping is from Dec 2014, the Jan 2015 ones all seemed to have terrible bleed. The very strange thing is on the same settings the Dec 2014 colors are much different. Check out my picture below of the whites. Which does yours look like?


----------



## EvoEryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aion11*
> 
> Do you have the Q (US version) or QR? I have replaced several PB278Qs from Amazon because they all had an annoying stuck colored pixel. They also all had varying amounts of light bleed so it depends how distracting it is. You might get a better one but it could be even worse lol. On another note what is the manufacturer date on the back of yours? The one I am keeping is from Dec 2014, the Jan 2015 ones all seemed to have terrible bleed. The very strange thing is on the same settings the Dec 2014 colors are much different. Check out my picture below of the whites. Which does yours look like?


My monitor is made in Jan 2015, I just bought it yesterday. Not sure which mine looks like more but the only thing that bothers me is the yellow backlight bleed at the bottom right corner which is really only noticeable on a black backgound. The funny thing is that I can only see the bleed when I look straight at the monitor, if I look from the right it is not there.


----------



## aion11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoEryk*
> 
> My monitor is made in Jan 2015, I just bought it yesterday. Not sure which mine looks like more but the only thing that bothers me is the yellow backlight bleed at the bottom right corner which is really only noticeable on a black backgound. The funny thing is that I can only see the bleed when I look straight at the monitor, if I look from the right it is not there.


Can you take a picture on a cell phone or something? That is what I used. Here is another picture of the backlight bleed on each. The Jan 15 one is on the left and looks a lot worse to me, I think the right one is very good considering that is max brightness. Pictures make bleed stand out more and at brightness levels that don't burn your eyes out it isn't noticeable.


----------



## EvoEryk

sure, ill take a picture later tonight


----------



## EvoEryk

This is the panel with 100% brightness and an all black screen. As you can see the bleed at the bottom right corner is quite significant to the point where it is noticeable on dark backgrounds. It wouldn't bother me as much if it were white light but it looks yellowish to me when looking straight at the panel. I know someone else also mentioned this earlier back.


----------



## aion11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoEryk*
> 
> 
> 
> This is the panel with 100% brightness and an all black screen. As you can see the bleed at the bottom right corner is quite significant to the point where it is noticeable on dark backgrounds. It wouldn't bother me as much if it were white light but it looks yellowish to me when looking straight at the panel. I know someone else also mentioned this earlier back.


Well I guess it doesn't do much good to compare because your camera is picking up much more than mine but I definitely think you should exchange it. Since you can see it during normal use that is a major problem I can't see any bleed unless I am testing for it. Hopefully you got it from somewhere that is easy to deal with.


----------



## EvoEryk

I was doing more research and I guess this is considered IPS glow, which is quite common in these types of panels... Guess I'll have to learn to deal with it.


----------



## Destrok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> I'm not allowed to link to my typed review, but my video review is linked to at the top of the first post. This is a budget monitor which they first cut costs on by using PWM (PLS version released in 2012) and cut costs a second time by not properly calibrating the Displayport and User Colour Temperature setting which unlocks the colour controls. I doubt professionals would buy a monitor like this, or at least not own an accurate colorimeter (no Spyders). No offense, but it's clear that you didn't do any research before buying since my reviews are the second and fourth results which come up when Asus PB278QR is Google'd. If possible, return it and buy an LG 27M85R-B which is better in every way and is currently the best 'affordable' multi-input 60hz matte 27" 1440p monitor (more information).


I did hours and hours of research. Your reviews don't show up on the first several pages of my google search. I relied heavily on tft central and could barely find any reviews on youtube or anywhere else for that matter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Monitor panels are more complicated than "accurate? Check". Shooting light through a billion little pixels to create colour does not come out 100% the same very single panel. As far as navigating the OSD, it's really not complicated at all. I'm sure there's a youtube video or something if you really can't figure out how to use the up/down OK/cancel buttons.
> 
> As far as SRGB and limits, it's not about limits. Every panel only has 1 perfect setting. All other settings are inaccurate. It needs the insane contrast ratio to get the ONE constrast ratio that is actually correct. The less options a monitor has, the less accurate it can potentially be, which is why TN panels are garbage for anything other than gaming.


dude I can navigate the osd just fine.... It doesn't give me the option to adjust much of anything other than backlight, and the preset modes. And the rest of your needs some comtext because I am not really sure what you're trying to say.


----------



## Destrok

For whatever reason the video wasn't showing up on my phone, but I just watched it. Still wasn't in my google search though even when I searched pb278q review on my desktop and not my phone







. I recall all the options being greyed out when I selected user mode and still being unable to change any color settings but I will try again tomorrow. I did notice that the display port seemed a bit washed out, which is incredibly disappointing. From what I understand display port is typically better in every way, but I suppose I will pick up a dual link dvi for my desktop. My xbone occupies the hdmi. There are alot of really nice features on this monitor but the fact that calibrating it without a colorimiter destroys the contrast is such a bummer. It just seems like such a waste.


----------



## temp9300

i'm still quite happy with mine. i think the factory settings are good enough (i'm not a professional but i do edit some photos, for that i use rgb setting).
This is a monitor with a good price/quality ratio.


----------



## mika223

Here is a picture of my PB278Q purchased 1 week ago. The date on the back of the panel is Oct.2014

Splendid setting: Standard Mode, with 32 brightness and 90 contrast.

Mostly dark room, no flash on iphone6 camera.



501.jpg 89k .jpg file


Should I exchange this? Easy return from brick and motor store 20min drive from me. From looking around online about this it seems fairly common, however I have to note that the vast majority of buyers who get a good PB278Q without backlight bleeding wouldn't participate in any of these threads...

I'm leaning towards an exchange, if the same thing is true with a second panel I'll be pretty annoyed... has anyone here had any luck with this?


----------



## EvoEryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mika223*
> 
> Here is a picture of my PB278Q purchased 1 week ago. The date on the back of the panel is Oct.2014
> 
> Splendid setting: Standard Mode, with 32 brightness and 90 contrast.
> 
> Mostly dark room, no flash on iphone6 camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 501.jpg 89k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Should I exchange this? Easy return from brick and motor store 20min drive from me. From looking around online about this it seems fairly common, however I have to note that the vast majority of buyers who get a good PB278Q without backlight bleeding wouldn't participate in any of these threads...
> 
> I'm leaning towards an exchange, if the same thing is true with a second panel I'll be pretty annoyed... has anyone here had any luck with this?


It's IPS glow, pretty much every IPS or PLS panel has it to some extent. I was pretty upset when I first got my PB278Q about 2 weeks ago but I have learned to just ignore it since its only really noticeable in the dark and on a black background. During the day I can't even tell.


----------



## narutoninjakid

Where can I find the LG monitor ? I can't find any LG 27M85R-B on Google ? I'm in the US by the way. Thanks


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *narutoninjakid*
> 
> Where can I find the LG monitor ? I can't find any LG 27M85R-B on Google ? I'm in the US by the way. Thanks


Google Shopping. B & H Photos return policy is better than New Eggs.


----------



## EarlZ

Looking at picking up this monitor and I've only read a few pages so far.. so just to confirm if I understood it correctly. the Q & QR are the same models only region specific? Asus quotes the panels is IPS but in reality its AHVA panels?


----------



## Williamea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Looking at picking up this monitor and I've only read a few pages so far.. so just to confirm if I understood it correctly. the Q & QR are the same models only region specific? Asus quotes the panels is IPS but in reality its AHVA panels?


Yes and Yes


----------



## EarlZ

After some research, I think this is a really great monitor but what I fear is the amount of backlight bleed and the warmer than normal whites. other wise its an excellent monitor based on the feedback on other forums. Though the blacklight bleed issue is quite severe.


----------



## mika223

Yes this model does have more backlight bleed than its competitors but its not bad enough to be a deal breaker, you don't usually notice it unless you view from a sharp angle on dark video.
What is however a HUGE disappointment with this unit though, one month after purchasing my Asus PB278Q, I've noticed a vertical yellow line appear on the left side. It doesn't appear on screenshots, my video card drivers updated etc. Check these out.

http://s204.photobucket.com/user/Drayquan/media/040.jpg.html
http://s204.photobucket.com/user/Drayquan/media/043.jpg.html
The line is much darker on certain colour backgrounds.
http://s204.photobucket.com/user/Drayquan/media/025.jpg.html

ugh.


----------



## EarlZ

Viewing blacks at a sharp angle is the IPS type panel glow, the BL bleed i mean is when viewing head on and you see those spotlights/clouding on the edges. at the moment it is what is keeping me from purchasing the monitor.


----------



## DiaSin

Does the thing about needing to use DVI instead of DP apply to the original PB278Q or is that just for the R model?

One thing I have been wondering about... How do I know which one I am getting if I order the PB278Q? The amazon page still lists it as a PLS panel, but I don't see a listing for another version, and I know the R is not sold in the US.

Amazon Page: http://www.amazon.com/PB278Q-27-Inch-LED-lit-Professional-Graphics/dp/B009C3M7H0


----------



## aion11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Does the thing about needing to use DVI instead of DP apply to the original PB278Q or is that just for the R model?
> 
> One thing I have been wondering about... How do I know which one I am getting if I order the PB278Q? The amazon page still lists it as a PLS panel, but I don't see a listing for another version, and I know the R is not sold in the US.
> 
> Amazon Page: http://www.amazon.com/PB278Q-27-Inch-LED-lit-Professional-Graphics/dp/B009C3M7H0


Amazon only carries the new version now. As for the DVI question I think it might depend on when your display was manufactured because I cannot tell a difference between HDMI and DVI, I have yet to try displayport.


----------



## jaggyjagz

Guys. I have had this monitor for a full two days and I am sick of it.

I bought it from Staples, in Canada, for $569. For the price I paid, I would expect a lot better quality. First issue: GAMMA.

There is no longer any gamma setting in this monitor, anywhere. I believe I have the "new" display, with the dots for the menu buttons. Everywhere on the web, I see demo's/calibrations that are referencing a monitor OSD with different menu options that are now missing in this monitor.

Without gamma, I cannot get the blacks to come out properly with reference to the whites. I also have a yellow-ish tinge to the white's visible near the middle bottom portion of the monitor.

Also, the preset's are pure garbage. To spend hours trying to configure this monitor going over thousands of posts is a very big disservice to our time and effort, especially when it doesn't work out. The closest I could get to this working properly was using Night View Mode and by slowly reducing the brightness and contrast down to "low" levels (but not in the 20's or 3's as suggested by various posts, that just seems ridiculously low!). My settings right now:

Night View Mode
Brightness 70
Contrast 50
Saturation 35
Color Temp Normal
Skin Tone Natural
Sharpness 60
Trace Free 60
VividPixel 0
ASCR OFF

Again, this was the CLOSEST I could get to getting a proper balance of white's and blacks for viewing photo images. I just can't believe there is no gamma option on this monitor anymore. Ridiculous.


----------



## aion11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaggyjagz*
> 
> Guys. I have had this monitor for a full two days and I am sick of it.
> 
> I bought it from Staples, in Canada, for $569. For the price I paid, I would expect a lot better quality. First issue: GAMMA.
> 
> There is no longer any gamma setting in this monitor, anywhere. I believe I have the "new" display, with the dots for the menu buttons. Everywhere on the web, I see demo's/calibrations that are referencing a monitor OSD with different menu options that are now missing in this monitor.
> 
> Without gamma, I cannot get the blacks to come out properly with reference to the whites. I also have a yellow-ish tinge to the white's visible near the middle bottom portion of the monitor.
> 
> Also, the preset's are pure garbage. To spend hours trying to configure this monitor going over thousands of posts is a very big disservice to our time and effort, especially when it doesn't work out. The closest I could get to this working properly was using Night View Mode and by slowly reducing the brightness and contrast down to "low" levels (but not in the 20's or 3's as suggested by various posts, that just seems ridiculously low!).
> 
> Again, this was the CLOSEST I could get to getting a proper balance of white's and blacks for viewing photo images. I just can't believe there is no gamma option on this monitor anymore. Ridiculous.


Did you read the review linked on the first page? You get the best quality using the default settings and lowering the brightness. Also it depends on what input you are using DVI is supposedly the only calibrated one. You must have the true QR version if you have Night view mode, that does not exist on the updated US version.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaggyjagz*
> 
> Guys. I have had this monitor for a full two days and I am sick of it.
> 
> I bought it from Staples, in Canada, for $569. For the price I paid, I would expect a lot better quality. First issue: GAMMA.
> 
> There is no longer any gamma setting in this monitor, anywhere. I believe I have the "new" display, with the dots for the menu buttons. Everywhere on the web, I see demo's/calibrations that are referencing a monitor OSD with different menu options that are now missing in this monitor.
> 
> Without gamma, I cannot get the blacks to come out properly with reference to the whites. I also have a yellow-ish tinge to the white's visible near the middle bottom portion of the monitor.
> 
> Also, the preset's are pure garbage. To spend hours trying to configure this monitor going over thousands of posts is a very big disservice to our time and effort, especially when it doesn't work out. The closest I could get to this working properly was using Night View Mode and by slowly reducing the brightness and contrast down to "low" levels (but not in the 20's or 3's as suggested by various posts, that just seems ridiculously low!). My settings right now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Night View Mode
> Brightness 70
> Contrast 50
> Saturation 35
> Color Temp Normal
> Skin Tone Natural
> Sharpness 60
> Trace Free 60
> VividPixel 0
> ASCR OFF
> 
> 
> 
> Again, this was the CLOSEST I could get to getting a proper balance of white's and blacks for viewing photo images. I just can't believe there is no gamma option on this monitor anymore. Ridiculous.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aion11*
> 
> Did you read the review linked on the first page? You get the best quality using the default settings and lowering the brightness. Also it depends on what input you are using DVI is supposedly the only calibrated one. You must have the true QR version if you have Night view mode, that does not exist on the updated US version.


I don't have this monitor (yet) but I feel this is worth adding, as two of my monitors are Asus. I have noticed that a LOT of settings get disabled on my monitors if I use HDMI instead of DVI, they may have the higher-end monitors setup so that it just plain doesn't show settings you can't use with your input method instead of graying them out like on mine. Also, as Aion said.. I know that you need to use a true Dual-Link DVI-D cable with this monitor to get proper colors, and not HDMI or Display Port.


----------



## ErrorFile

I went and changed the DisplayPort-cable to the DL-DVI one. Now I have trouble trying to get the colors even remotely correct. The screen has blueish to yellowish tint, depends on the settings I'm trying to use. I also downloaded and applied even a few different calibrated ICC-profiles, but even those didn't help much. My 2nd monitor (Dell U2412M) seems to have much more accurate whites, while this screen seems to stubbornly have the light blue-yellow -tint.









Brightness: 35
Contrast: 80
Saturation: 52
Hue: 50
Color Temp. 6500K
Gamma: 2.2

Any ideas?


----------



## aion11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErrorFile*
> 
> I went and changed the DisplayPort-cable to the DL-DVI one. Now I have trouble trying to get the colors even remotely correct. The screen has blueish to yellowish tint, depends on the settings I'm trying to use. I also downloaded and applied even a few different calibrated ICC-profiles, but even those didn't help much. My 2nd monitor (Dell U2412M) seems to have much more accurate whites, while this screen seems to stubbornly have the light blue-yellow -tint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brightness: 35
> Contrast: 80
> Saturation: 52
> Hue: 50
> Color Temp. 6500K
> Gamma: 2.2
> 
> Any ideas?


I think a lot of it depends on when your monitor was manufactured to be honest. Check out the differences in these pictures between 2 I was testing at the exact same settings.


----------



## ErrorFile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aion11*
> 
> I think a lot of it depends on when your monitor was manufactured to be honest. Check out the differences in these pictures between 2 I was testing at the exact same settings.


Okay, seems to be so. I'll see if I even have to get a new monitor... 30+ inch curved monitors are looking really interesting.


----------



## aion11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErrorFile*
> 
> Okay, seems to be so. I'll see if I even have to get a new monitor... 30+ inch curved monitors are looking really interesting.


btw which one does yours look more like? the warm one on the left or the cool/neutral one on the right? I ended up keeping the cool one because it has virtually zero backlight bleed.


----------



## ErrorFile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aion11*
> 
> btw which one does yours look more like? the warm one on the left or the cool/neutral one on the right? I ended up keeping the cool one because it has virtually zero backlight bleed.


Pretty much looks like the warm one. Backlight leakage is okay, no real problems there. I guess I'm going to sell this after I've bought me some Skylake.


----------



## EarlZ

I just made a clean Windows 10 Pro 64bit install and when I flash the bios (drag & drop) I no longer get any display after the flash is done, I need to press the power button to initiate windows shutdown then it boots back to windows but in 640x480 mode but the cards are marked in device manager as needing a driver, after another reboot its all up and running like normal. With Win 8.1 after the bios flash I get the display back and no need to do more than 1 reboot. Is this now a normal thing in Windows 10 ?


----------



## ErrorFile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I just made a clean Windows 10 Pro 64bit install and when I flash the bios (drag & drop) I no longer get any display after the flash is done, I need to press the power button to initiate windows shutdown then it boots back to windows but in 640x480 mode but the cards are marked in device manager as needing a driver, after another reboot its all up and running like normal. With Win 8.1 after the bios flash I get the display back and no need to do more than 1 reboot. Is this now a normal thing in Windows 10 ?


I don't have such problem, I'm also using 10 Pro. My Asus ja Dell screens are both working fine, though DisplayPort does wake up when I'm on the desktop. Asus is connected using the bundled DL-DVI cable and Dell uses DP. What cable you're using?


----------



## aion11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErrorFile*
> 
> Pretty much looks like the warm one. Backlight leakage is okay, no real problems there. I guess I'm going to sell this after I've bought me some Skylake.


In the reviews on Amazon some people were complaining monitors they bought this year don't match the colors of the ones from last year so I'm assuming that is something they changed fairly recently. I don't know which color temp is preferred but the backlight bleed on the warm one was easily noticeable during dark scenes especially in the bottom right corner.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErrorFile*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I just made a clean Windows 10 Pro 64bit install and when I flash the bios (drag & drop) I no longer get any display after the flash is done, I need to press the power button to initiate windows shutdown then it boots back to windows but in 640x480 mode but the cards are marked in device manager as needing a driver, after another reboot its all up and running like normal. With Win 8.1 after the bios flash I get the display back and no need to do more than 1 reboot. Is this now a normal thing in Windows 10 ?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have such problem, I'm also using 10 Pro. My Asus ja Dell screens are both working fine, though DisplayPort does wake up when I'm on the desktop. Asus is connected using the bundled DL-DVI cable and Dell uses DP. What cable you're using?
Click to expand...

Sorry this should not be on this thread but on the GM200 flashing.


----------



## Tony29

Have any one of you guys tried to overclock the Asus PB278QR?
I can't OC it more than 1!! hz before frame skipping appears.


----------



## aion11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tony29*
> 
> Have any one of you guys tried to overclock the Asus PB278QR?
> I can't OC it more than 1!! hz before frame skipping appears.


According to the reviews I've read it is not possible.


----------



## Tony29

Alright. another guy in this forum also said it's not really overclockable.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## 15goudreau

Hey Guys,

I was researching this monitor for light gaming + photo editing and it seemed to hit all the sweet spots for the cost. However, I'm having a particular issue that is kind of hard to replicate and I only found mention of it elsewhere on the internet once.

History:
Bought first panel from Amazon (returned products line). It seemed to be working fine, however I started to notice this strange issue. The issue was that from only the right-half of the screen random pixels would start turning white, seemingly for only a brief time (flicker if you would), and then it would return back to its normal state. This happened to several pixels throughout the panel and it happens constantly when it is occuring. So I returned it thinking I got a defective one.
Monitor #2 (also "used" really just an open box). Had a stuck pixel in the middle of the screen- returned
Monitor #3 (used) intolerable cosmetic damage - returned

At this point I was pretty frustrated with the used open box that Amazon had so I finally spent the extra $$$ to get a new panel.

So monitor #4 comes in....and it has the same white pixel flickering issue only on the right hand side of the screen!

So from what I read, there seems to be a temporary fix where if you power cycle the monitor, it seems to alleviate the problem. It seems to be an issue if you turn off the computer, keep the monitor on, and turn the computer back on, then the issue will present itself. Also when switching inputs without power-cycling. A user on tom's hardware thought that it was a syncing issue from the graphics cards that he had. I also don't think this issue happened when I wasn't SLIing, however I haven't gone back to check with SLI turned off (maybe that's why it only happens on the right hand side of the screen?).

Basically, I'm wondering if anyone else has noticed this (I did search throughout OCN,google, and this thread), knows if there is a permanent fix, or has some insight if it is really a GPU issue or a monitor issue.

I really like the monitor, but it's getting pretty annoying to have to turn it off and back on again every time I boot up / switch inputs. If it is a GPU issue then I can simply deal with it till my next upgrade. Thoughts?


----------



## aion11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15goudreau*
> 
> Basically, I'm wondering if anyone else has noticed this (I did search throughout OCN,google, and this thread), knows if there is a permanent fix, or has some insight if it is really a GPU issue or a monitor issue.
> 
> I really like the monitor, but it's getting pretty annoying to have to turn it off and back on again every time I boot up / switch inputs. If it is a GPU issue then I can simply deal with it till my next upgrade. Thoughts?


Have you tried using a different input cable? I had to complete several exchanges with Amazon to get an acceptable unit but none of the ones I tried suffered from what you are describing. If it were a gpu issue I think it would have done it on your old display as well unless it can't handle the resolution for some reason.


----------



## 15goudreau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aion11*
> 
> Have you tried using a different input cable? I had to complete several exchanges with Amazon to get an acceptable unit but none of the ones I tried suffered from what you are describing. If it were a gpu issue I think it would have done it on your old display as well unless it can't handle the resolution for some reason.


For switching input cables, do you suggest going between dvi and say display port? Or just different dvi cables? I have tried neither but I could definitely look into that.


----------



## CoBrA2168

Hey guys, just picked up this monitor for use in a particular situation. I'm actually using this monitor with a Pioneer receiver (VSX-70) to drive a computer, cable box, and PS3.

I need a suggestion on which cable I should buy. Right now, I'm running everything into my receiver via HDMI cables (at least v1.3 or higher). The only device I have to worry about displaying at the native resolution is the computer. It is using an HDMI v1.4 cable.

I'm running the output of the receiver into the monitor via HDMI. I need to buy another, longer HDMI cable for my PS3 as well. So here's my question: what cable am I best to run in my situation? Here are the options I'm thinking of:

HDMI 2.0 cable
HDMI to DVI-Dual Link cable
HDMI to DisplayPort cable
The HDMI side is required for the receiver, whereas the other end of the cable will connect to the PB278Q. Which is my best choice? Does it even matter?

Thanks!


----------



## boredgunner

It doesn't really matter. I'd just use an HDMI to HDMI cable.


----------



## CoBrA2168

What's this I hear about DVI or DisplayPort being superior to HDMI? Can one technology or another support more features or higher resolutions?

Thanks for the input!


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoBrA2168*
> 
> Hey guys, just picked up this monitor for use in a particular situation. I'm actually using this monitor with a Pioneer receiver (VSX-70) to drive a computer, cable box, and PS3.
> 
> I need a suggestion on which cable I should buy. Right now, I'm running everything into my receiver via HDMI cables (at least v1.3 or higher). The only device I have to worry about displaying at the native resolution is the computer. It is using an HDMI v1.4 cable.
> 
> I'm running the output of the receiver into the monitor via HDMI. I need to buy another, longer HDMI cable for my PS3 as well. So here's my question: what cable am I best to run in my situation? Here are the options I'm thinking of:
> 
> HDMI 2.0 cable
> HDMI to DVI-Dual Link cable
> HDMI to DisplayPort cable
> The HDMI side is required for the receiver, whereas the other end of the cable will connect to the PB278Q. Which is my best choice? Does it even matter?
> 
> Thanks!


I'd connect the receiver to the monitor with a regular HDMI cable, but then also connect your PC directly to the monitor with DVI. Also run optical/coax toslink cable from PC to your receiver for sound.


----------



## CoBrA2168

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> I'd connect the receiver to the monitor with a regular HDMI cable, but then also connect your PC directly to the monitor with DVI. Also run optical/coax toslink cable from PC to your receiver for sound.


Any particular reason why? The way I have it now seems to work fine, and I'm able to achieve full resolution. Also using HDMI for audio gets me better qualify over optical.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoBrA2168*
> 
> Any particular reason why? The way I have it now seems to work fine, and I'm able to achieve full resolution. Also using HDMI for audio gets me better qualify over optical.


As long as you can get full resolution, and max Hz, I suppose you're fine. Might want to try it out though to see if there is any difference in color depth, or input lag.

HDMI audio can support higher-end sounds fields, but if you only use DTS or Dolby Digital there is no difference in audio quality.


----------



## CoBrA2168

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> As long as you can get full resolution, and max Hz, I suppose you're fine. Might want to try it out though to see if there is any difference in color depth, or input lag.
> 
> HDMI audio can support higher-end sounds fields, but if you only use DTS or Dolby Digital there is no difference in audio quality.


I should also mention that my PC is fairly unique...I'm running OSX with it (hackintosh) so I believe my only option for audio through that machine is via HDMI audio so that's another reason for it.

I suppose I could always use HDMI audio and then DVI for the video and disable the video output for my PC's input on the receiver. But HDMI is giving me full resolution (I'm using a GTX 670 which should support it at full resolution and 60Hz).


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoBrA2168*
> 
> I should also mention that my PC is fairly unique...I'm running OSX with it (hackintosh) so I believe my only option for audio through that machine is via HDMI audio so that's another reason for it.
> 
> I suppose I could always use HDMI audio and then DVI for the video and disable the video output for my PC's input on the receiver. But HDMI is giving me full resolution (I'm using a GTX 670 which should support it at full resolution and 60Hz).


I'm more concerned about possible delay introduced by going through the receiver, but it's just a theory.

If you've got a spare DVI cable laying around give it a try. You can mirror your outputs from the PC and switch the monitor input back and forth to see if either looks better and if there is any noticeable lag difference.


----------



## CoBrA2168

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> I'm more concerned about possible delay introduced by going through the receiver, but it's just a theory.
> 
> If you've got a spare DVI cable laying around give it a try. You can mirror your outputs from the PC and switch the monitor input back and forth to see if either looks better and if there is any noticeable lag difference.


Ah that's a fantastic idea, and I never thought about the delay. I'm using this monitor mainly for media consumption and computer programming. So far I've not had any issues with either. I do have a few games on my Windows partition so I'll have to give those a shot too and see how they run.

EDIT: Oh and thanks for the time and effort reading my questions!


----------



## aion11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15goudreau*
> 
> For switching input cables, do you suggest going between dvi and say display port? Or just different dvi cables? I have tried neither but I could definitely look into that.


Sorry I haven't logged on in a while I meant different cable types so HDMI or DP.

For anyone deciding on a cable though keep in mind according to the review posted here only the DVI port is properly calibrated.


----------



## 15goudreau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aion11*
> 
> Sorry I haven't logged on in a while I meant different cable types so HDMI or DP.
> 
> For anyone deciding on a cable though keep in mind according to the review posted here only the DVI port is properly calibrated.


That's why I didn't want to switch do DP or HDMI. Since I edit photos on this monitor, color accuracy is important to me. At least the accuracy I can get without buying a color calibration unit. I'll try it out, maybe swap DVI cables to eliminate that as a potential cause. It's really not a big deal, but man is it annoying.


----------



## aion11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15goudreau*
> 
> That's why I didn't want to switch do DP or HDMI. Since I edit photos on this monitor, color accuracy is important to me. At least the accuracy I can get without buying a color calibration unit. I'll try it out, maybe swap DVI cables to eliminate that as a potential cause. It's really not a big deal, but man is it annoying.


You could try a different cable type and see if you can tell the difference. I've always been bad at being able to tell what colors are proper.


----------



## temp9300

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aion11*
> 
> Sorry I haven't logged on in a while I meant different cable types so HDMI or DP.
> For anyone deciding on a cable though keep in mind according to the review posted here only the DVI port is properly calibrated.


i read that review but i think it might be related to the older revision of this monitor. The current version uses a different technology and i don't know if this tip aplies


----------



## aion11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *temp9300*
> 
> i read that review but i think it might be related to the older revision of this monitor. The current version uses a different technology and i don't know if this tip aplies


Yeah I wasn't sure if the full review was updated or only certain parts.


----------



## willphoto

I just bought that PB278QR and after I got it 2 days ago, I found out about that Displayport thing. I only have the option of DP since my Notebook doesn't have Dual link DVI.

So my question is: Can I achieve the same results with a colorimeter, using DVI and DP or will be Displayport always worse????

Second thing:

I noticed that in the OSD Color settings, there is no more gamma and temperature settings! WHY??? Can that be a problem if I want to calibrate the screen properly?

I bought that screen to achieve accurate colors and the more I explore, the more I am disappointed.

But I have to say that I am a newbe to colormanagement and calibration, so I have no idea if the lack of gamma and temp settings will be a serious drawback...

Thanks for all help! I am desperate somehow... :/


----------



## kuruptx

I'm getting this soon, I'm just going to use it through DVI cable, and install the Asus ICC profile and use the recommended settings.

Spending Mode: Standard
Brightness: 30
Contrast: Default (80)
Colour: Colour Temperature: Warm
Trace Free: 60 or 80

Asus ICC Profile

that should result in great quality correct?


----------



## rvcjew

Hi all just want to know if this not normal, I thought my pb278q (pls version) was always a little high on the back light bleed in one corner, but my brightness is at 100-90 for my eyes, now i come here and see it should be at like 27-35! If I use these settings the back light is better to nonexistent but I can not really see my screen. I have a note 3 as my phone and like to keep it at around 75-80 brightness indoors, so I think I might just have bad light sensitivity. I do have some bad vision and some glaucoma in my left eye so part of the peripheral vision is gone in that eye. So was just wondering if you all think this is super bright to have this panel at?


----------



## temp9300

I think that's too bright, but you should use what you feel comfortable with. I use the monitor with low brightness and I also have a note 3 which I use around 25% or 30% brightness when I'm indoors.

Enviado do meu SM-N9005 através de Tapatalk


----------



## kuruptx

At the last moment I decided to go with the Qnix 2710 Evolution from Newegg, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4JH22E7419

hopefully it goes smoothly, be here tomorrow, and I'm off work


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> At the last moment I decided to go with the Qnix 2710 Evolution from Newegg, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4JH22E7419


Not only did you get ripped off (glossy x-star dp2710's which are exactly the same sell for 200$ on eBay), but you could have spent an extra 30$ on a superior Crossover 2795 QHD.


----------



## Thetbrett

Just a note on OC on the pb278q. You have to patch the pixel clock first. I have mine running at 85Hz and it runs well, no skipping to my eyes. Also precision x 16 has a pixel clock section to oc your monitor, but I prefer the original way I did it.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvcjew*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all just want to know if this not normal, I thought my pb278q (pls version) was always a little high on the back light bleed in one corner, but my brightness is at 100-90 for my eyes, now i come here and see it should be at like 27-35! If I use these settings the back light is better to nonexistent but I can not really see my screen. I have a note 3 as my phone and like to keep it at around 75-80 brightness indoors, so I think I might just have bad light sensitivity. I do have some bad vision and some glaucoma in my left eye so part of the peripheral vision is gone in that eye.
> 
> 
> So was just wondering if you all think this is super bright to have this panel at?


I run mine at 90 and don't find it overly bright at all, just like you when I tried someone's suggest 30 brightness or whatever, I couldn't see ****, it was like the screen was turned off or missing most of its color. My eyes are fine and uncorrected.
I suppose I just like things brighter though because like you, I keep my S6 at like 90% 24/7. Either that, or some other settings aren't making the brightness level compare apples to apples with everyone else.

Like temp said, just use what you personally like/prefer though. I just wanted to pass along that you arent alone though with 90 brightness.


----------



## 88Loki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> Just a note on OC on the pb278q. You have to patch the pixel clock first. I have mine running at 85Hz and it runs well, no skipping to my eyes. Also precision x 16 has a pixel clock section to oc your monitor, but I prefer the original way I did it.


So mate can you explain better how OC the monitor "correctly" please?


----------



## MenacingTuba

Both versions of this monitor drop or skip frames when overclocked; there is no way to 'properly' overclock it.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *88Loki*
> 
> So mate can you explain better how OC the monitor "correctly" please?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> You will never get 100hz out of a monitor with a scaler..Also you would have to patch your GPU drivers because the pixel clock would be higher then 400MHZ..Here is a guide for you bud
> 
> http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-NVIDIA-Pixel-Clock-Patcher


that's what I followed and it worked.


----------



## rvcjew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> that's what I followed and it worked.


Have you done this test since doing it? http://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvcjew*
> 
> Have you done this test since doing it? http://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping


i don't have a camera. I don't notice anything while I'm playing something. Mind you, I only play at 75 for the sake of my screen, it works fine at 85. I ran the test 1440p at 85 hz and it said valid but that means nothing.


----------



## rvcjew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> i don't have a camera. I don't notice anything while I'm playing something. Mind you, I only play at 75 for the sake of my screen, it works fine at 85. I ran the test 1440p at 85 hz and it said valid but that means nothing.


What did you do after patching it, all i got out of making a custom resolution at 75 was broken aero and a failed readout of 32 bit color lol. It also skipped as shown by these images, first is normal second is patched.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvcjew*
> 
> What did you do after patching it, all i got out of making a custom resolution at 75 was broken aero and a failed readout of 32 bit color lol. It also skipped as shown by these images, first is normal second is patched.


did you reboot?


----------



## rvcjew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> did you reboot?


After patching the drivers I did, not after picking a resolution. When creating the resolution in custom res in the Nvidia control panel I just used automatic and set just the refresh rate. Then I reverted and tired doing it with the cru utility but I don't know if I have to change anything else besides the refresh rate.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvcjew*
> 
> After patching the drivers I did, not after picking a resolution. When creating the resolution in custom res in the Nvidia control panel I just used automatic and set just the refresh rate. Then I reverted and tired doing it with the cru utility but I don't know if I have to change anything else besides the refresh rate.


go back and repatch, it will reset the pixel clock. Reboot. Repatch and do not use the "full". Reboot. Use Cru, once CRU is loaded, press Add button, set desired refresh down the bottom, and resolution up top if needed. Press OK, Reboot. Once rebooted, got to NVIDIA Control Panel, go to change resolution, and the new changes shouls show as custom as an option up top. That's how I did it, a bit long winded, and I'm a few pints in, but that should work.


----------



## rvcjew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> go back and repatch, it will reset the pixel clock. Reboot. Repatch and do not use the "full". Reboot. Use Cru, once CRU is loaded, press Add button, set desired refresh down the bottom, and resolution up top if needed. Press OK, Reboot. Once rebooted, got to NVIDIA Control Panel, go to change resolution, and the new changes shouls show as custom as an option up top. That's how I did it, a bit long winded, and I'm a few pints in, but that should work.


Will try when I get time and report back my findings as I did not do reboots between all of it. Thanks for your help.

EDIT: skill skips even though color is okay, does it at 74 and 75.


----------



## Bryanator1989

Bought this monitor in Canada last week on sale for $549.99. I'm loving it coming from a 24 inch TN panel. Mine was manufactured in October 2014, uses the new AHVA panel.

There is literally no backlight bleed on this one









Settings:

Standard mode
30% brightness
80 contrast
Colour temp normal
Trace Free 60

Took picture with camera in dark room, black background web page, no flash.

100% Brightness


30% brightness


----------



## ilgello

Sorry haven't been following too much the monitor "scene" lately, what is the point of overclocking a monitor with a scaler that will frameskip ?


----------



## wadec22

buying one of these today. i noticed someone said all amazon has is 2014 stock but the description does say its pls. is there a way to confirm the panel type right away when i get it? have there been any revisions in 2015? i obviously saw the markings for osd buttons that can identify the unit, but i'm wondering if that method is still confirmed working in 2015. seems weird so many retailers still identify it as pls.


----------



## 15goudreau

When I bought mine from Amazon like 6 months ago I went through 4 of them trying to get a good monitor (open boxes). All of them were the new version, the way I identified them was through the OSD buttons and you can see right on the box from the graphic if it has it or not. Hope that helps.


----------



## wadec22

just got mine today. upgraded from a x-star 27". So far it looks pretty good. no backlight bleed, which is nice as my x-star had a couple spots. the ips glow is pretty strong on default settings though. intolerable at default 100 brightness. moving to 30 brightness (recommended by NCX), it is not noticeable.


----------



## Kayaler

http://www.anandtech.com/show/9836/amd-unveils-2016-vistech-roadmap/2

Is it possible PB278Q support FreeSync through HDMI?


----------



## wadec22

so i have had mine about a week. i really enjoy the color and image - both are outstanding. i love the non-existent input lag for both pc & ps4. obviously like everyone else, my only issues are with glow:

http://s71.photobucket.com/user/wadec22/media/20151210_002248_zpsgtyg0kq9.jpg.html

i apologize for my terrible cell phone camera. really on the fence. it doesn't bother me 90% of the time and i only paid 399, so i'm leaning towards keeping it.

photo is at the 30% brightness i use. in regular usage i never notice any of the glow except the bottom right corner.


----------



## TheWhiteStig

How is the state of affairs with this monitor right now? Would you say most of the issues have been ironed out with the newer revisions?


----------



## monterrey4ever

Bought the PB278Q online a week ago, package arrived yesterday. I was so excited. I open the package and immediately close it after noticing the monitor stand doesn't match the pictures I've seen online. I take a deep breath and read the model number : "MX279". F M L. Talk about game killing. I call retail store, get a free shipping label from them and send the wrong monitor back, mail service says wrong monitor will be delivered to store by 12/16 and then I don't know how long it will take for the correct monitor to be sent to me.

/sadpanda

Also bought an R9 390 to match the monitor, didn't come with a free game, /supersadpanda . I guess I got used to getting one with every nvidia card I bought in the recent past.


----------



## Vperez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWhiteStig*
> 
> How is the state of affairs with this monitor right now? Would you say most of the issues have been ironed out with the newer revisions?


I got one pb278q IPS version on October 2014. It had some lightbleed in the right upper and mid aspect of the monitor but nothing too bad. I got another one about a week ago. Perfect panel. No lightbleed at all. Color is perfect, calibrated it to 100% srgb and 81% adobe rgb. I am very happy with this panel. Of note is that I initially got a pb279q to place next to my pb278q but I couldn't take the 4k blurryness. Made me almost puke after a few minutes of use.

ps. if you want I can post pics of it later tonight.


----------



## ImBryan

Does anybody know how to get picture in picture (pip) mode working? I had it working before... but now the option no longer appears in the OSD menu. Can you only use it with HDMI/ displayport or something? Currently connected via DVI.

Thanks for the help :^)

***EDIT***
nvm I think I'm just thinking of an old monitor I had. I guess my panel is just AHVA '14 model


----------



## Sparky8691

Hi I was hoping to get some advice regarding swapping the LG 27MB85Z monitor I recently bought for the Asus PB278QR discussed in this thread. I've had a couple of problems with the LG, most importantly I can perceive a high frequency flickering on the screen, like the visual equivalent of a buzz. As I understand it PWM is most likely to be the cause of this. LG advertise this monitor on the product page of their website as having a 'Flicker safe' feature that 'reduces flicker levels almost to zero'. However it doesn't say whether it uses PWM or not, and when I contacted LG to ask, the customer service rep who replied said she'd looked at the techincal data but it didn't say whether or not PWM was used. I would have thought that it would be PWM-free considering the 'Flicker safe' claim made, but I found a review from Prad which I understand is a respected source, that says the LG does use PWM - they even measured at a certain brightness level the frequency that the backlight cycles on and off - link: http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2015/test-lg-27mb85z-b-teil12.html (can be translated to English).

I've noticed that the product page on Asus' website for the PB278QR also advertises a similar flicker reduction feature, but they specifically state that 'DC backlight dimming' is used - so not PWM. Another issue I've noticed with the LG is that the top left quadrant of the screen has a yellowish tint to it - if I view a web page / document with lots of white it looks cool in the rest of the screen but a lot warmer in the top left. I'm wondering whether this could be caused by backlight bleed?

All in all I've not been very impressed with the LG considering it's been quite highly rated and is certainly not cheap. I'm trying to decide whether to ask the retailer if I can exchange it for the Asus PB278QR which they also stock. I was discouraged from buying the Asus the first time round when I read about the reduction in colour accuracy when unlocking the user mode to adjust colour settings from the standard profiles, and when using Displayport. I'm not using my monitor for professional use so this probably won't affect me too much though. I can see I'll lose a few features if I get the Asus - no Adobe RGB mode although that wouldn't be much of a loss for me, no dedicated external calibrator connection, no gamma control and no USB3 ports. But if the Asus doesn't give me eye strain that I get from the flickering effect I perceive on the LG it will probably be a better choice.

Would appreciate any input from people that have used either monitor, or even better both! There are a couple of negatives I've gleaned from reading the manual for the Asus. It says there is no brightness adjustment in sRGB mode - is this definitely the case? Seems like a bit of an oversight, I can understand the other adjustments being locked but brightness... Does it stick at 100% in sRGB mode or is it at another level? Another thing I wasn't certain on is sharpness adjustment - the manual says this is locked in the Standard, sRGB and Reading Splendid modes. So to adjust the sharpness do you have to be in another of the Splendid modes, or does unlocking the user mode (which I can see is done in the colour temperature setting) act as separate mode that allows all adjustments? Text on the LG I bought seemed very blurry out of the box but that was solved by bumping the sharpness up slightly - but I guess that won't be an issue if the Asus has a decent sharpness level in it's Standard mode.

Apologies for the long post, thanks!


----------



## cab2

I'm getting a humming sound from PB278Q, are there any settings to stop it?


----------



## ImBryan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> I'm getting a humming sound from PB278Q, are there any settings to stop it?


Sound goes away for me at around 30 volume (not Windows volume setting. OSD volume setting). You may need to buy a DAC if it doesn't go away when you lower the volume


----------



## cab2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImBryan*
> 
> Sound goes away for me at around 30 volume (not Windows volume setting. OSD volume setting). You may need to buy a DAC if it doesn't go away when you lower the volume


Thank you. I'm not using the built-in speakers. The hum/whine comes from the screen and it seems to come & go. I have 60% brightness.


----------



## Lenster

Just Received my PB278Q from Amazon. It is the newer one and the manufacturing date is week 51/2015.
I had it hooked up to a GTX 760 via Displayport and ran into the "No Signal" problem when waking out of sleep (windows 10). Also any overclock at all (tried 70 and 75) would fail with "Out of Range"
Reverted back to DVI cable. No sleep problems and also able to set 75Hx in Nvidia control panel.

I LOVE this display. even if I had to run a separate audio cable.

Len


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lenster*
> 
> Just Received my PB278Q from Amazon. It is the newer one and the manufacturing date is week 51/2015.
> I had it hooked up to a GTX 760 via Displayport and ran into the "No Signal" problem when waking out of sleep (windows 10). Also any overclock at all (tried 70 and 75) would fail with "Out of Range"
> Reverted back to DVI cable. No sleep problems and also able to set 75Hx in Nvidia control panel.
> 
> I LOVE this display. even if I had to run a separate audio cable.
> 
> Len


I have this problem as well. When your PC was in sleep mode, was the monitor off?

For me, I always have to turn the monitor on BEFORE I turn the PC on. So I just leave the monitor on 24/7 lol


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lenster*
> 
> able to set 75hz in Nvidia control panel.


This monitor drops frames when overclocked.


----------



## Lenster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I have this problem as well. When your PC was in sleep mode, was the monitor off?
> 
> For me, I always have to turn the monitor on BEFORE I turn the PC on. So I just leave the monitor on 24/7 lol


Monitor was on. Amber light while PC was asleep.


----------



## Lenster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lenster*
> 
> Just Received my PB278Q from Amazon. It is the newer one and the manufacturing date is week 51/2015.
> I had it hooked up to a GTX 760 via Displayport and ran into the "No Signal" problem when waking out of sleep (windows 10). Also any overclock at all (tried 70 and 75) would fail with "Out of Range"
> Reverted back to DVI cable. No sleep problems and also able to set 75Hx in Nvidia control panel.
> 
> I LOVE this display. even if I had to run a separate audio cable.
> 
> Len


I think I have found a solution. The no signal even occurred coming out of sleep when connected via DVI.

I set my power options in Windows 10 to never sleep for the monitor and left my sleep setting as it was 15 Min) for the computer.
The monitor stays on until the computer sleeps and then the monitor power goes amber. and the screen dark, but it always comes back on when I wake the computer now.


----------



## LordSilver

Just got this monitor and I need some help.

How do I check if everything is fine: excessive IPS Glow, BLB, and other minor problems? Where can I find good settings to use? I'm not comfortable with default ones.

Also, I'm using it with HDMI and the audio sounds very weird and loud to me. But it's actually my first decent monitor so probably it's only my hears not used to good sound.


----------



## ajresendez

I've currently been using the TFT profile for colors but does anyone have settings for a more vivid colorful picture? I'm no photo or video editor so I'm not worried about that kind of stuff


----------



## LordSilver

After 2 weeks of use, I was wondering if I should try another monitor to see if there are any better because mine has some IPS Glow on right corners, which is hardly noticeable under normal use conditions, but still I always look for the best. The monitor had one stuck pixel that seems to be disappeared now so it's flawless aside from the IPS Glow.



This is a photo taken with my phone at 100% Brightness.


----------



## bonomork

I confirm [email protected] no frame skipping here


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonomork*
> 
> I confirm [email protected] no frame skipping here


Sorry more proof needed ... specifically pictures/screenshots of *THIS TEST* ...
If your photo shows missing solid blocks (photo below) then your "Dropping Frames"











If MenacingTuba says the PB278Q skips frames when OC'd, I believe him









We went through a similar scenario with different models of the Catleaps and Qnix's years ago ... i.e. QNIX True10 multi-input came out and many claimed it clocked to 120HZ just like the single-inputs, NOPE they were all frame skipping, BUT later we had a few guys confirm the True10 would clock to 85Hz, which is still a big improvement over 60Hz ... see *HERE*


----------



## bonomork

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Sorry more proof needed ... specifically pictures/screenshots of *THIS TEST* ...
> If your photo shows missing solid blocks (photo below) then your "Dropping Frames"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If MenacingTuba says the PB278Q skips frames when OC'd, I believe him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went through a similar scenario with different models of the Catleaps and Qnix's years ago ... i.e. QNIX True10 multi-input came out and many claimed it clocked to 120HZ just like the single-inputs, NOPE they were all frame skipping, BUT later we had a few guys confirm the True10 would clock to 85Hz, which is still a big improvement over 60Hz ... see *HERE*


yep, sorry.. I've carried out the test and only the first photo showed continuity the following photos confirmed frame skipping..


----------



## jthomp

I got a PB278Q on sale, and it looked nice. It had no dead pixels, good color uniformity, no excessive bleed and just the typical AHVA glow. I thought, "Wow, I got a great deal on a budget 1440p screen that exceeded expectations!"

Then I noticed this:



I was so close.... I'm gonna try a 144hz AHVA screen then. I might as well since I realized how much 60hz sucks even more on a larger screen and if I deal with AHVA glow, it would be better to deal with it at 144hz.

Fingers crossed as I roll the dice again....


----------



## falcon26

Just got the monitor at Fry's for $350. The IPS version. What do people usually use for the trace free setting for games like BF1 or BF4? Also I tried the color settings for the monitor that were on TFT central, OMG it looked horrible I'm not sure how they think that is good. What other settings are people using for color? User mode normal mode etc etc..Mine was manufactured July 2016 it says...


----------



## oblivious

Is it relevant to buy this monitor still given its age? Im in the market for a new monitor.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oblivious*
> 
> Is it relevant to buy this monitor still given its age? Im in the market for a new monitor.


What do you mean?







Compare against other displays on the market and decide.


----------



## oblivious

Yes that's what I meant but for some reason you cannot buy it anywhere. No longer available every place Ive looked

Sent from my Note 4 via Tapatalk


----------



## dlleno

I just squeaked by and ordered yesterday from Amazon and its already shipped. They appear to be out off stock today, but here are two alternate US suppliers that appear to have stock, unless they hide back-order situations until after payment:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236294

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/asus-27-widescreen-flat-panel-ips-led-hd-monitor-black/7008795.p?skuId=7008795


----------



## dlleno

I would like to know what folks are using for test/acceptance criteria. I'm mainly interested in photo editing so I'll be checking dead/stuck pixels (it can have 2), so is backlight bleed. probably use dead pixel buddy. Anyone go through a color calibration? what else are you testing?


----------



## oblivious

False alarm. They are back in stock at Amazon.

Sent from my Note 4 via Tapatalk


----------



## RAFFY

Been using this monitor since 2013 and still love it! Although I may have to get one of the newer 4k variants.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryanator1989*
> 
> Bought this monitor in Canada last week on sale for $549.99. I'm loving it coming from a 24 inch TN panel. Mine was manufactured in October 2014, uses the new AHVA panel.
> 
> There is literally no backlight bleed on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Settings:
> 
> Standard mode
> 30% brightness
> 80 contrast
> Colour temp normal
> Trace Free 60
> 
> Took picture with camera in dark room, black background web page, no flash.
> 
> 100% Brightness
> 
> 
> 30% brightness


That is a very low amount of light bleed even at 100% you won the panel lottery!


----------



## Sargas290X

Buying this monitor now in 2017, am I pretty much guaranteed to get one of the newer post 2014 panels? For $480 CAD, are there any other monitors I should be looking into that match this in terms of input lag or other features?


----------



## Yukss

hi guys, i have this monitor, and acording to this test http://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping i have do have one missing frame at 75 hz. is that cosindering skiping frames ? i mean i have 6 consecuttives, one mising and the last one on. like this: ooooooxo


----------



## Zomby Woof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazerX*
> 
> Anyone using this with Mac?
> 
> I'm running Yosemite 10.0.1 and fonts are blurred as hell
> 
> Forcing RGB mode didn't fix the issue


We have this monitor for all our prepress operators at work and I'm using the settings from page 1 (displayport, mac pro) and the type is sharp and colors excellent. What model mac do you have?


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Has anyone had any issues doing the following on drivers >436.30

Power off screen
Power on screen
Screen remains black?

Screen date: September 2013


----------

